# Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I snapped this pic at a red light today. Anyone else?


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Took this few days ago.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dedward (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Took this pic a week ago.


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice! Keep 'em coming, guys.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Just be safe, take the pics when parked!


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## stickheywood (Apr 10, 2012)

This is really one of the weirdest forums I've ever been on...


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh what I would do for that V....


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Janne said:


> Just be safe, take the pics when parked!


Very wise guidance, I've seen a "watch on steering wheel" picture on WUS when the car is apparently speeding on the highway.


----------



## dedward (Nov 20, 2009)

lvt said:


> Very wise guidance, I've seen a "watch on steering wheel" picture on WUS when the car is apparently speeding on the highway.


that would be my pic.My wife took the shot.Notice how both hands are on the wheel?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Snapped this one the other day for the heck of it.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Speedmaster Professional...there is no substitute.


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

Didn't expect to see so many breitlings here.


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

dedward said:


> that would be my pic.My wife took the shot.Notice how both hands are on the wheel?


I'm not sure if it was yours, as far as I remember that pic has drawn some critics when it's posted here.

If yours is taken by someone then no worries |>


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

HaleL said:


> Oh what I would do for that V....


Thanks! Nothing wrong with a 600hp grocery getter, right?


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Has No Left said:


> Thanks! Nothing wrong with a 600hp grocery getter, right?


Nothing wrong at all  it takes a lot of criticism but personally, I love the car.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Just snapped it heading across base to work.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

rics21 said:


> Didn't expect to see so many breitlings here.


Is wearing a Breitling in a car not permitted? :-s


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Halios Puck dlc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananagram (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Is wearing a Breitling in a car not permitted? :-s


Breitling's paid a lot of money to make their watches's image somehow attached to aircrafts rather than cars.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Got a few


----------



## brian30tw (Feb 19, 2012)

I know it's a watch forum, but we need some wider shots so we can see more cars!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

brian30tw said:


> I know it's a watch forum, but we need some wider shots so we can see more cars!


It would be nice if I drove a nice car.. 

But I drive a lowly Toyota Tundra Pickup Truck. (Yes, VC and Pickup Truck, figure that...)


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a few Orient STIs :]


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Bonus: mark on wrist from the caseback. And I wasn't even wearing it tight... This watch is heavy!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brian30tw (Feb 19, 2012)

brrrdn said:


> I have a few Orient STIs :]


Now we're talking! I had an '06 that I had to sell when my wife and I moved into the city. I like how the watch matches the red stitching!


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's my Citizen Promaster in Joshua Tree:









An iPhone sunrise taken earlier in the drive:


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

brian30tw said:


> Now we're talking! I had an '06 that I had to sell when my wife and I moved into the city. I like how the watch matches the red stitching!


Mine's an 06 too. Blue with gold wheels :]


----------



## Thom4711 (Aug 20, 2012)

Posted this before but what the hell!

Omega SMPc and Mercedes C250 coupe


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Current watches:














































Past watches


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Davosa ternos ceramic


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Remedy01 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## JermyJermJerm (Oct 1, 2012)

Not so much a watch shot than the reflection i was trying to catch that morning


A time for reflection by jermy~shayang, on Flickr


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

lvt said:


> Breitling's paid a lot of money to make their watches's image somehow attached to aircrafts rather than cars.


So what we need is a "Control Yoke" thread, then.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

nuovorecord said:


> So what we need is a "Control Yoke" thread, then.


Oh, why not...


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

J.W. said:


> Oh, why not...


Depending on when and where you're flying, I'm way more concerned about your plane's "missile status" than the watch on your wrist!"


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Your Gyro is erect! Teehee


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

No missiles here, but I wanted to post in this thread too!! :-!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

In my minivan


----------



## brian30tw (Feb 19, 2012)

Fomenko said:


> No missiles here, but I wanted to post in this thread too!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 940010
> View attachment 940011


Nice ///M! I'm going to guess E46 M3.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

brian30tw said:


> Nice ///M! I'm going to guess E46 M3.


Yes, Sir! 2005 Competition Package...


----------



## brian30tw (Feb 19, 2012)

Fomenko said:


> Yes, Sir! 2005 Competition Package...


Nice! I miss my E36 M3 so much...


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

Fomenko said:


> Yes, Sir! 2005 Competition Package...


I have no idea what that means, but your Magrette goes great with the car in that first pic.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Going for a spin with Tissot


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Today the Orient Urban


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Oddly enough, most of my wrist shots were taken in a car.








1925 Hamilton convertible bracelet, Subaru WRX








Stowa Antea KS, Mazda MX-5








Seiko quartz circa 1980, Honda Fit


----------



## Noobheure (Jan 13, 2013)

The hamilton is very classy, and the Antea KS, always beautiful !


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

novedl said:


> View attachment 937590
> 
> 
> View attachment 937591


I keep meaning to mention how much I like your black dial Headwind.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

no yoke, how about a handlebar...


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

Bump. This thread needs more pics.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Snapped this on way to work yesterday :]


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bambino in the Hyundai


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Not the best pic but I'm showing off some school pride with the colors, FIU!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Playsatan (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Fun thread. Someone mentioned it earlier, but it seems that the majority of my wrist shots are taken in the car (mostly b/c something just got delivered and I want to show it off to my WIS friends).


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

...and I forgot to attach. Go figure.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

IWC 3778


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Has No Left said:


> View attachment 936637


So I was going to ask which V you're driving...



Has No Left said:


> Thanks! Nothing wrong with a 600hp grocery getter, right?


but it sounds like the wagon? If so, very nice! I was going to get one a little while back but there was no way I could fit 2 car seats & a booster!



Fomenko said:


> No missiles here, but I wanted to post in this thread too!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 940010
> View attachment 940011





brian30tw said:


> Nice ///M! I'm going to guess E46 M3.


I was going to ask the same!



Fomenko said:


> Yes, Sir! 2005 Competition Package...


Nice! I miss mine!


----------



## victorarmd (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread should be sticky'd. It's so much better than the wruw threads:-!

My contribution:


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Out for cruise in my Orient Defender


----------



## SuperScope96 (Dec 24, 2012)

No one wears 1970s style driving watches anymore!?


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

SuperScope96 said:


> No one wears 1970s style driving watches anymore!?


See my post above.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Lets call this "in car"


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Memphis1 said:


> Lets call this "in car"
> View attachment 950058


Cool pic!


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Gauntlet thrown!



Memphis1 said:


> Lets call this "in car"
> View attachment 950058


----------



## eddiesleftfoot (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

eddiesleftfoot said:


>


Very slick!


----------



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Lazycollegekid (Nov 19, 2012)

Torgoen T28 
The sun was setting, there was quite a bit of reflecton.


----------



## anothernewphone (Jul 4, 2012)

I snapped this one a few weeks ago:


----------



## SuperScope96 (Dec 24, 2012)

Great piece, but I meant something like this:







Or:








​
Notice how the face is angled towards the person wearing it, so you only have to move your eyes to see the time, not your wrist


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Lazycollegekid said:


> Torgoen T28
> The sun was setting, there was quite a bit of reflecton.


Where's the steering wheel? ;-)


----------



## Lazycollegekid (Nov 19, 2012)

Fomenko said:


> Where's the steering wheel? ;-)


Oh Sorry xD my hand is actually on the steering wheel. I took that about a month ago and and remembered it as being taken at a red light with my hand on the wheel. At the time though I wasnt thinking about capturing the steering wheel


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?

Tissot in the Del sol,










Different Tissot in the Cayenne,










Mini Monster in the Raptor,










Momentum Storm in the Raptor,










Casio in the Cayenne,










And the Rikki in the Del Sol,










Kim


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Off to play


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical









Sinn 856 UTC









Rolex GMT Master II









Rolex Explorer


----------



## FlexGunship (Jan 22, 2013)

I snapped this picture as I was driving through heaven; you'll notice the blinding white light. That's my Seiko Solar.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dark cloudy morn with the Millenium


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry - closest pic I have is my 6309 with a rear quarter panel. Can I still play? ;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Automatic Jaragar


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My B1 with UTC in my boring Acura!


----------



## Cal8500 (Jun 21, 2012)

Finally found an old pic.


----------



## wileywf (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tao automatic


----------



## stapleton33 (Jan 2, 2009)

FOR THA WIN!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

The reason i started this thread is I seem to most appreciate my watch when my hands are on the wheel .....Urban today....
View attachment 957320


----------



## dk2852 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

My custom G-shock 5600 watch


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Company car. Watch is mine though, haha.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Too dark inside here.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Blubaru703 said:


> This thread should be sticky'd. It's so much better than the wruw threads:-!
> 
> My contribution:


Great choice in driving watch! Mine says hi:


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Mil6161 said:


> The reason i started this thread is I seem to most appreciate my watch when my hands are on the wheel


I agree, I think it's something about the reflections on the watch, especially if it has some dome to the crystal.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Blubaru703 said:


> This thread should be sticky'd. It's so much better than the wruw threads:-!
> 
> My contribution:


Nice Goat! My brother has one with a big cam, headers, exhaust and 150 shot of nitrous. 500 whp on motor, more with the juice. Point, shoot, hold on...


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Certina DS Action


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

My Winner on the Humber Bridge.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My Orient in my 1970 Nova...I start it up once a week in the winter....


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ugh, the watch is way out of focus.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

The sun beat me...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Has No Left said:


> View attachment 936637


What watch is this? I love it!


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll play...


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Few more...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

This morning the Bambino


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

I love your taste in watches. Great photos...


T-hunter said:


> Got a few


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still in the car


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

StiloTime said:


> Few more...


 and what is it that you do for a living? I am so jealous of some of the collections on WUS...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

HaleL said:


> and what is it that you do for a living? I am so jealous of some of the collections on WUS...


I Agee. Simply awesome


----------



## ochonueve (Nov 19, 2012)

2002 Speedy Reduced and 2010 Honda CRV


----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Seiko 6138-0040 "Bullhead" in a 1976 Datsun 260Z. 70's Japanese sportswatch in a 70's Japanese sportscar!









cheers, Mike


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Does this count?


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

HaleL said:


> and what is it that you do for a living? I am so jealous of some of the collections on WUS...


Haha! That collection of watches and cars didn't come over night. Like the old saying goes; "the secret to success and wealth is time and hard work!"

I'm a food manufacturer and distributor and the Rolls isn't mine, though, I've had my fair share of time behind the wheel of that car.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Taking my Fossil out for a ride...that's right "my fossil"....lol


----------



## cap10amazing (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

day and night.


----------



## abingdon (Oct 1, 2008)

Cars and watches just seem to go together don't they? There are a lot of nice examples of both in this thread. My contribution, taken this morning.


----------



## Erolek (Jan 8, 2013)

Does this count?









Greetings
Eryk


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ CWC G10, I have one of those. British military issue. Doesn't seem to get much wrist time these days....ideal for biking though. Nice watch


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Not behind the wheel of my Japanese Mazda 3 but my Japanese Seiko SKX007j is riding on a pump truck in the back if a trailer at the mo. Thought I'd fetch it down a peg or three, too many Porsches on ere. 
Me jealous. Yup


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

This one today


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Went outlet shopping, foolishly chose an outlet mall with a Seiko factory store, drove home with this:


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

What the heck...here you go.


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

First attempt.







Today.

...wait. You guys STOP the car?


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

How's this. It's all the steering I need.


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Guarionex said:


> How's this. It's all the steering I need.
> 
> View attachment 964555


I would feel so sketched out riding the metro with a Rolex on...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

HaleL said:


> I would feel so sketched out riding the metro with a Rolex on...


Not to worry. Metro card as used in NYC. Most folks seeing the watch on his wrist will just assume it's a fake that was purchased in Chinatown.


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Not to worry. Metro card as used in NYC. Most folks seeing the watch on his wrist will just assume it's a fake that was purchased in Chinatown.


I would really love to visit NYC! I believe I may take an internship in DC so maybe I will get the chance.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The wife's MINI. What a blast to drive! b-)


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Not to worry. Metro card as used in NYC. Most folks seeing the watch on his wrist will just assume it's a fake that was purchased in Chinatown.


Your right about that, but you'll be surprise what time pieces you see on metro. I saw an older lady with a vacheron and a guy with a Patek. Of course you have your fair share of Panerais during rush hour. To think of it I think there are now more Panerais fakes than rolex in city.


----------



## NerfHerder (Dec 20, 2012)

Orient + Mazda = Japanese goodness!










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Post Blizzard ride with the Millenium
View attachment 966964


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Rocking the Seiko in my 6-speed Cayenne GTS
View attachment 967015


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

cprrckwlf said:


> View attachment 964553


Loving the watch. I would suggest you ditch the glove tho. Makes me think of "our man Flint" for some reason, and not in a good way. Lol


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

stevend101 said:


> Loving the watch. I would suggest you ditch the glove tho. Makes me think of "our man Flint" for some reason, and not in a good way. Lol


It was 17 degrees out, the car hadn't warmed up, and despite my current stint in PA I'm actually a FL native. I happen to like the driving gloves, but fashion was really not the first decision when I grabbed them. ;-) The watch IS fantastic, though.


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

In that case definitely form over function. Good call!


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

When I drive my Audi...

View attachment 967077


*I wear one of my Seikos when I drive my wife's Mazda!* :-d


----------



## stevend101 (Oct 19, 2011)

stevend101 said:


> In that case definitely form over function. Good call!


That's not right. Function over form was my intended response.
Doesn't seem quite so sarcastic now!


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

stevend101 said:


> That's not right. Function over form was my intended response.
> Doesn't seem quite so sarcastic now!


No worries, I translated.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

It's all Japanese to me....


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 968687


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

close enough


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

This one today
View attachment 969276


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

*Lum Tec M49*


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Technically my hand was off the steering wheel but pic has both elements.










Rich


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Megalo Milo said:


>


Is your avatar a Mars Volta album cover?


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

HaleL said:


> Is your avatar a Mars Volta album cover?


Yes, it is. De-Loused in the Comatorium.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 969872
View attachment 969874


----------



## Alex ate14 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Karlskrona Watch Co (Jun 21, 2011)

All photos taken in my SAAB Turbo.

Vintage Bulova









GSHock Mudman









TAG Formula One









I know I have more, just can't find them right now. I like this thread!!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 971103


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Speedmaster Pro. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Locman Stealth
View attachment 971174


----------



## Zarath (Nov 24, 2012)

View attachment 971234


Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## Flossin247 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Flossin247 said:


>


Nice watch! What is that?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Part of the Hamilton Jazzmaster line.


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

I sort of feel obligated to keep the "Hamilton on a steering wheel" theme going 
Snowing today so I took the truck.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 972271


----------



## Zarath (Nov 24, 2012)

Four Hamiltons in a row! Wohoooo!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Five


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

CCCP said:


> Five


 Now it reminds me of this guy, ah ah aha!

View attachment 972327


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

"Just a Seiko" 5


----------



## stapleton33 (Jan 2, 2009)

Der Meistertaucher meets Lotus Elise
View attachment 972715


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Drat, I should have posted earlier to make it six Hamiltons in a row. 1951 Hamilton Cedric in my WRX:

View attachment 972783


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 973371


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 973373


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Taken with a Galaxy Nexus. ESQ Fusion Limited Edition









Peace,
Preston


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 974616


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 975819


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Switched to the Reactor Meltdown for gym
View attachment 975988


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Behind the wheel of 40' diesel pusher motorhome. Taken Saturday morning.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 977158


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 977301


----------



## Connoistre (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 977686
View attachment 977687
View attachment 977689
View attachment 977690
View attachment 977692
View attachment 977694
View attachment 977695
View attachment 977697
View attachment 977698


----------



## XeroZeus (Dec 4, 2012)

Vincent Kolakowski said:


> ...


Which M? Very nice!


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

XeroZeus said:


> Which M? Very nice!


3 series


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's some!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 978267


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Roberto Jaksic said:


> Here's some!


Really like that Longines...


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

First time posting..... This forum has greatly opened up my perspectives about watches:-!, my options:-! and..... my credit card....:-s:-d


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Nutty28 said:


> First time posting..... This forum has greatly opened up my perspectives about watches:-!, my options:-! and..... my credit card....:-s:-d


Nice choice! The Zenith and the Benz.


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

HaleL said:


> Nice choice! The Zenith and the Benz.


Thanks for the compliment. The Zenith is an example of what this forum has helped me pull the trigger on this....


----------



## XeroZeus (Dec 4, 2012)

Vincent Kolakowski said:


> 3 series


Cheers


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 979501
View attachment 979502


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> View attachment 979501
> View attachment 979502


On of my all time favorites! Nice


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> On of my all time favorites! Nice


Well thank you sir...def one of mine favs from the bunch !


----------



## Rodrigue (Feb 20, 2013)

My SNZH55 arrived today and I'm already loving it.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

My first G-Shock, in my trusty and high mileage Crown Victoria.


----------



## Upstate (Jan 29, 2013)

View attachment 979986


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

View attachment 980837


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Crunchy said:


> View attachment 980837


Simply awesome!


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks guys

View attachment 980858


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

View attachment 981012


1958 Hamilton Drummond, 2003 Subaru WRX. Looking forward to warm weather so I can take wrist shots in the MX-5 with the top down...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nothing like the previous watches but what the heck....
View attachment 981500


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 981555


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

View attachment 982069


How's that for a steering wheel? 

my Seiko Orange Monster peeking out from beneath my jacket as I start the ride home.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 982179


----------



## monkey1911 (Jan 25, 2013)

On the way to work tonight.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ Love the Orange Monster. Is that a Dodge Spirit you're driving?


----------



## monkey1911 (Jan 25, 2013)

cajun1970 said:


> ^^^ Love the Orange Monster. Is that a Dodge Spirit you're driving?


1996 Jeep Cherokee. but I think most of the late 80's early 90's Chrysler products looked the same inside lol!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 985076


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 986143
View attachment 986144


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 986703


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

On a sunny Sunday, driving through Georgetown:

View attachment 986708


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 987963


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Driving the beater today
View attachment 989177


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 991218


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 991237


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 991264


----------



## Ridly (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## sharlywan (Feb 13, 2013)

View attachment 991833


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

View attachment 993015


----------



## TheGank (Jun 17, 2006)

View attachment 993023


----------



## Rommel1 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## oldranger (Jun 21, 2007)

hpark21 said:


> It would be nice if I drove a nice car..
> 
> But I drive a lowly Toyota Tundra Pickup Truck. (Yes, VC and Pickup Truck, figure that...)


And your point being..?

-Anders


----------



## monkey1911 (Jan 25, 2013)

oldranger said:


> And your point being..?
> 
> -Anders


Exactly, we're all here to hang out and have fun/BS! LOL. I mean come on I posted a pic of a Seiko OM I picked up for cheap while sitting in my POS Jeep Cherokee!!! I say post your pic, Tundras are good, reliable, and well built trucks.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Hpark21, if it makes you feel better I'll take some shots in my 2004 Subaru Outback.

Don't be shy man;-)


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Ball Trainmaster Dual Time :]


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I see your STi, and raise you my Evo 










Just my little beater SKN809. I know my car isn't running in the picture. I had just backed into my driveway after coming home from work, and thought... I'll take a quick picture!


----------



## K Kruiser (Feb 28, 2013)

Claude Bernard Aqaurider

View attachment 998828


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)

On the wheel...

View attachment 999055


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)

Off the wheel...

View attachment 999057


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

This for me today ...


----------



## smoothsweephand (Sep 11, 2012)

Getat. Fair Oaks Blvd. Sacramenta, CA
View attachment 999907


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

At my mom's in PCB for spring break. She is a fan of Nissan so expect a few more Nissan pics... '09 Maxima
View attachment 1001005


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko Today
View attachment 1001177


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

DM500


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

New 68' Speedmaster in the old 04' Volvo...


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Riding dirty in the daddy wagon...








Sent from my brain via my phalanges and Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Here fishy fishy. :-d


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Alpnach


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Jlc master compressor Geographic.


----------



## randomshenans (Mar 7, 2013)

View attachment 1004369

The Master this morning on the way to work.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Zuriner Depth Charge


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Drat, the thermometer claimed it was warm enough for the MX-5, but reality meant the top stayed up. Soon...

View attachment 1004923


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1007396


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 1014901
View attachment 1014900


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

Not quite on the steering wheel... but I couldn't find the "in a car but not on the wheel" thread 


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm Eco driving 
View attachment 1014923


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Company car.


----------



## ShawnG (Sep 24, 2012)

View attachment 1020264


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

C vx


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## ross7 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Had my toy out for a bit today. Figured I'd take a shot not only for WRUW thread, but this thread too.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 1021463
View attachment 1021464


----------



## docbp87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jawan on Black/Khaki Nato, driving in a snow storm!


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

HaleL said:


>


Nice wheels!


----------



## TTC (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## All Balls! (Nov 2, 2007)

Ball Trieste / 2010 Buzz light year
View attachment 1021613


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Vakane said:


> Jlc master compressor Geographic.


Is the crown very large on this watch or is it just the picture?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Watermark said:


>


Um.....WOW and WOW!


----------



## cmkworm (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 1022233


----------



## aznbimmer (Jan 21, 2013)

"The only true wisdom is knowing that you know nothing." Socrates


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

View attachment 1022436
70' speedy


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Watermark said:


>


What the hell do you do for a living? Some of you guys are so lucky!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 1022621


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

noooooo


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

View attachment 1023563


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

B and R today
One of my favs


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Omega SMP

View attachment 1023587


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Watermark said:


> B and R today
> One of my favs


Now I know what my next purshase should be:

A Porsche!

Going to have to sell a few watches for that!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

VSA night vision


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## 379CID (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

The only steering wheel that matters tonight.

-T


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

If you touch your right ear to your shoulder, it makes more sense. 


-T


----------



## WWII70 (Mar 4, 2012)

Doing 0 on the Mass Pike


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

tfinnan said:


> If you touch your right ear to your shoulder, it makes more sense.
> 
> -T


I took an embarrassingly long time to get this.

--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Poor photo, but you get the idea.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

Seiko and Nissan Monster by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

I got this shot today. I love the way the NATO plays off the colors of the Speedometer.

I got the strap from NatoStrapco.com if anyone wonders.


----------



## ian31 (Jan 10, 2013)

Admiring my 311 while trapped in the middle of heavy traffic..


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## edward911 (Jul 29, 2012)

Carrera meets Carrera )

Well I can't seem to upload the photo from my old iPone.
(


----------



## Steve2011 (Jan 27, 2013)

The 4 rings ......


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Driving the '46 to school today


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

HaleL said:


> Driving the '46 to school today
> View attachment 1032171


Hey, are you the Karate Kid?


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

mt1tdi said:


> Hey, are you the Karate Kid?


This is slightly off topic but I did planks today with the "wax on, wax off" motion with my workout group and Karate Kid was all I could think of.

--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

No, I didn't wear this anywhere, but I was wearing my OM on a black NATO and I look in my change tray and there's my black mini monster on an orange NATO... figured I'd do a yin-yang shot 
--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

On my way to work this morning with a Parnis Power Reserve.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

GETS said:


>


That strap looks very nice.


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Omega SMP


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Giving the red '56 a bath today with my Casio beater.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Taking a cruise in my '70 Nova SS...and my Seiko


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Taking a cruise in my '70 Nova SS...and my Seiko
> View attachment 1038798


Wanna race?


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

.....


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

IWC regulateur today


----------



## nywriter21 (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Tempus Fidelis (Apr 4, 2013)

Playsatan said:


>


E Type Jag AND a Seamaster?!?!?! *Drool*


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Watermark said:


> IWC regulateur today


More pics of the S6 plz!


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

IGotId said:


> More pics of the S6 plz!


+1

Here's my PO with my RS4's steering wheel. And driving gloves. ;-)


----------



## chesau (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanna play! 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Linedw (Jan 31, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

IGotId said:


> More pics of the S6 plz!


Don"t have many. I just traded my s4 on it.


----------



## Pilgrim7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, I'm never trying that again....


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Sinaisid (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Pilgrim7 said:


> Okay, I'm never trying that again....
> 
> View attachment 1043551


Yet another example of what happens when the oft known slogan "Don't Wrist-Watch and Drive" is ignored.  Many states are considering legislation to ban this activity, which is clearly dangerous.  If only this person had been texting, they might have been just fine.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Watermark said:


> Don"t have many. I just traded my s4 on it.


How do you like it so far? I'm seriously thinking about an s6/s8 for my next car (have had 5 bimmers over the last 12 years)


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

IGotId said:


> How do you like it so far? I'm seriously thinking about an s6/s8 for my next car (have had 5 bimmers over the last 12 years)


I love it. The tranny isn't as good as the s4 in low rpm switches but at speed its fantastic.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

GO in my A6 3.0 V6 quattro tiptronic diesel


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1046256
> 
> 
> GO in my A6 3.0 V6 quattro tiptronic diesel


That watch is fantastic. Forget the fact you have insanely good taste in cars.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Double Chrono today


----------



## Dblooker (Apr 15, 2013)

This is mine.
MTM Black patriot


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Z32 + 14060


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Chrono Blue today


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

@Watermark:
this is a superlative car and watch rotation that only very few can afford ...
thanks for sharing


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> @Watermark:
> this is a superlative car and watch rotation that only very few can afford ...
> thanks for sharing


Thank you.
btw I can't get your GO off my mind. Love it.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I can imagine that.

GO is a great brand, I love the two I have the pleasure to own.

I am even looking for a third one , top on my list is the panomatic lunar in ss with silver dial.

But I also like the panoreserve, especially the one in red gold, it is a fantastic watch .. probably the only (non white) gold watch i would consider buying.

My next one will definitely be one of these two.

GO has a fantastic value ... those watches are truly made by hand and that's unique


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> I can imagine that.
> 
> GO is a great brand, I love the two I have the pleasure to own.
> 
> ...


They are beautiful pieces. I like the senator perpetual. Black faced. 
Thats one of the 2 watches I want and I bought one last week so I need to wait a bit 

Right now my Lange is my only high end German. I will add a GO most likely next.

Thanks for the inspiration or should I dislike you for inspiring me


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Like the OP, I've got on an Orient in this pic. A vintage SK Crystal in this case while I'm negotiating turn 15 at Thunderhill:









Since it's not all that easy to see in the photo, here's the watch:









Cheers!


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Warm day with the CJ


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Apologies for the picture quality....


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Longines diver and a rainy day. Could practically go swimming by walking outside


----------



## Grumpy_Bottom (Jun 4, 2011)

Fun day today, time to take pics of the gt500 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

Grumpy_Bottom said:


> Fun day today, time to take pics of the gt500
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


Interesting combo... I wish I could say I owned both, but all I've got is the Orange Monster.


----------



## Grumpy_Bottom (Jun 4, 2011)

WetbehindEars said:


> Interesting combo... I wish I could say I owned both, but all I've got is the Orange Monster.


Me too, i don't own them, just sell them (cars, not watches) 

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Jlc


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## FPSPearce (Apr 16, 2013)

Playsatan said:


>


o.o is that an e-type jag?


----------



## Grumpy_Bottom (Jun 4, 2011)

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jefyulo (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

....


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool Blue Ray improves an otherwise tasteless crotch shot :








Regards,
George


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's right....The 68' Speedmaster at the controls for this steely eyed Honda Odyssey driver.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Today's steering wheel pic


----------



## Bdaly (Sep 13, 2011)

Always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Bdaly (Sep 13, 2011)

And this too.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

IMG_1669 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

komandirskie went out for a drive in todays lovely weather


----------



## Bdaly (Sep 13, 2011)

Strap looks nice with watch.


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

cause the photo i took at 180 was blurry ; )


----------



## RTflux (Apr 14, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Took this one today, at a stop light (Hamilton Pan Europ LE on a Breitling mesh). Completely coincidental, the colors are a match to the emblem on the steering wheel.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

ALS today


----------



## NOXON (Feb 22, 2013)

This is impressive! The watch & the fact you took a pic with both hands on the wheel : )


----------



## markosgr28 (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Great Thread!

My Orsa Monstrum...:


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I just read this whole thread and here are my comments:



Gary123 said:


> Ugh, the watch is way out of focus.


I really don't think it matters for either one!



cprrckwlf said:


> View attachment 964553


Nice to see a few "Lefties" on here...not many.



cheapie said:


> Like the OP, I've got on an Orient in this pic. A vintage SK Crystal in this case while I'm negotiating turn 15 at Thunderhill:
> 
> View attachment 1050453
> 
> ...


If this is Hell... I wouldn't mind working there!



exitium said:


> View attachment 1062304
> 
> 
> cause the photo i took at 180 was blurry ; )


I hate it when that happens!


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Nice to see a few "Lefties" on here...not many.


Though honored to be included in your multi-quote I feel obligated to let you know that I'm not a lefty. I'm a righty who wears on my dominant side. Sorry!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Sinn EZM3










IWC AT2000


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks 

Roberto


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

You guys all switching outfits and watches each day?


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## drkeng (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't be a hater because my watch is better than yours


----------



## Linedw (Jan 31, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Jeffza (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

OK, I have to bring this thread down a couple notches.....

First, a 997 Turbo: Liked it, then unliked it due to the weenie PDK transmission. :-d Then liked it again, because it's still such a wonderful car.

Second, an S8 - My absolute favorite Teutonic luxo-rocket-yacht.

Third, there's a Manettino in the background, and we all know which superb marque is the only to receive such a selector. However, the mode and watch don't seem to go together. :-d

I apologize for not being able to identify the other cars on this page - I feel ashamed. Especially since perforated leather steering wheels are generally an indication of something cool.

So, here's my contribution; again, my old Orient fresh from my watchmaker after a rebuild. Gracing the background is the most powerful vehicle I've ever owned, and it's my wife's mini-van. It's not even a VW, either; it has a 283hp Pentastar Dodge v6 powering it. :roll:

Oh, and first to guess what my keychain is, gets... um... err... nothing:


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Unless the owner used to actually race cars 
plus the PP looks good in all my cars.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Watermark said:


> ...


OK Mr. Literal


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

hoppes-no9 said:


> OK Mr. Literal


What's funny is it appears he's actually wearing a JLC Reverso........


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

hoppes-no9 said:


> OK Mr. Literal





RBrylawski said:


> What's funny is it appears he's actually wearing a JLC Reverso........


Good eye btw. 
Grande reverso GMT


----------



## CamSync (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Bored on a long drive.

-T


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

My wrist shots from recent years.

Testing friend's Smart with Navitimer on wrist ->









Me & my Kemmner in Porsche 991 ->









Alpina in my ex-A4 ->









And last, but not least.. Seiko FFF in Robinson R44 Clipper II (not sure if we can call it "steering wheel")


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I keep wondering where do you guys get the red wine colored NATO straps? 

Regards,
George


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

GTR83 said:


> I keep wondering where do you guys get the red wine colored NATO straps?
> 
> Regards,
> George


I had a difficult time finding a source for good-quality maroon straps and finally found where to buy them a couple of months ago... and now I have forgotten 
I can't look it up on my phone, once I'm near a computer I'll give you my source, if someone else hasn't already.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Late for work...


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Crown and buckle


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

UN for the day


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

GTR83 said:


> I keep wondering where do you guys get the red wine colored NATO straps?
> 
> Regards,
> George


Broadarrow is great. This one is the Maratac Mil-Spec.










-T


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

Dug through my emails, finally found where I ordered them... Broadarrow is the place to go, they don't have have all of the available colors featured in their pictures but they are all listed on the drop down menus, that threw me off for a minute 
And of course, the maratac straps are fantastic, the RAF-style NATO is supremely comfortable and durable.
Hope that helps.


----------



## drkeng (Nov 10, 2010)

top down, good lightning


----------



## Nick_L_M (May 1, 2013)

cheapie said:


> Oh, and first to guess what my keychain is, gets... um... err... nothing:
> 
> View attachment 1065608


VR6 head gasket!

I'll PM you my address for the empty box


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Nick_L_M said:


> VR6 head gasket!
> 
> I'll PM you my address for the empty box


Cross-section of the block, but hey, I'm not calling technicality on that. Bravo, sir!


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

drkeng said:


> top down, good lightning


Too cool |>


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

On way to work :]


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

New car 

New watch!!

New strap!!!
I'm in love with all three of them!!!

Focus St and JLC master compressor geographic on a custom kstrap True CF strap!!!


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, so I'm not ever stoked about a watch. Well, rarely...anyhow, I just got this guy back from service.



















This one was for the 3rd of 27 championships. Well done Yankees.

-T


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Chevy today


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Vakane said:


> New car
> 
> New watch!!
> 
> ...


Nice choice on both accounts! How do you like the ST so far? Ford has always been able to make some pretty magical sport compacts and the ST is no exception. Like my SVT, they rotate nicely and reward the experienced hand. Jump on over to FocalJet.com - it really is a great knowledge base for all Focus platforms. Now get that thing out to the nearest auto-x course and tear it up!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Hamilton Khaki Field :]


----------



## Wade (Mar 18, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

cheapie said:


> Nice choice on both accounts! How do you like the ST so far? Ford has always been able to make some pretty magical sport compacts and the ST is no exception. Like my SVT, they rotate nicely and reward the experienced hand. Jump on over to FocalJet.com - it really is a great knowledge base for all Focus platforms. Now get that thing out to the nearest auto-x course and tear it up!


Lol I had a 5.0 (2012) and it was fast and all but it didn't motivate me to auto-x it.... And this little thing just urges me now.... I can stop thinking about taking it hard into the turns lol....


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

IWC double chrono today


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

A Parnis, a tractor and a steering wheel.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

....


----------



## ShawnG (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Monster in the dark


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Bi Retro day


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Squadra Reverso


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Interesting watch... purchased from a Sea-Gull dealer, arrived in Sea-Gull packaging, and ticks away with a decorated Sea-Gull movement (visible through an exhibition back and the open-heart dial). But what is it? Darned if I know, but for some reason I became utterly enamored with this watch even though it's pretty much the opposite of the vintage Hamiltons and modern Seikos that I normally wear. Sometimes you just have to give in to your girly side...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Watermark said:


> ....


Your watch match your car well. Could you post a pic of your car?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Your watch match your car well. Could you post a pic of your car?


Which pic or car is that? Tapatalk doesnt show me the pic you quoted.


----------



## inohtime (Apr 23, 2013)

S2K + SKX = Fun Day


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Pam 88


----------



## some.idiot (Dec 24, 2012)

Watermark has more cars than I have pairs of shoes


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

some.idiot said:


> Watermark has more cars than I have pairs of shoes


Ive too many cars for sure.


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

Watermark said:


> Ive too many cars for sure.


You could always donate one... to me...


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Watermark said:


> Ive too many cars for sure.


Sorry, no such thing!


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

cheapie said:


> Sorry, no such thing!


Without part time help. Licensing. Servicing. Record keeping really takes a lot of time. I cant keep up with em. Thats why I think I have too many.

Ask me which to sell. I will say nada tho.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Took my Russian skunk for a cruise earlier this week ...


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Watermark said:


> Without part time help. Licensing. Servicing. Record keeping really takes a lot of time. I cant keep up with em. Thats why I think I have too many.
> 
> Ask me which to sell. I will say nada tho.


Sounds like you need a curator. I don't see being in that position as a bad thing. When we build, I'm going to have a detached shop that will hold 5, 6 if you use the lift as a storage spot. I don't ever see being able to use the lift for storage, though. I'm sure I'll always be working on one. :-d


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

cheapie said:


> Sounds like you need a curator. I don't see being in that position as a bad thing. When we build, I'm going to have a detached shop that will hold 5, 6 if you use the lift as a storage spot. I don't ever see being able to use the lift for storage, though. I'm sure I'll always be working on one. :-d


I have 7 lifts. I don't work on my own cars and I do need someone to help out. Unfortunately I spend that money on watches.


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

Watermark said:


> I have 7 lifts. I don't work on my own cars and I do need someone to help out. Unfortunately I spend that money on watches.


A) Where do you live?

B) if I work on your cars can I borrow them (and the occasional watch)?


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

WetbehindEars said:


> A) Where do you live?
> 
> B) if I work on your cars can I borrow them (and the occasional watch)?


Sorry I'm 900 miles north of you. Too long of a commute.


----------



## cretino (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Watermark said:


> Sorry I'm 900 miles north of you. Too long of a commute.


Oh sweet, so when I go see my brother in University Place I won't have to get a rental car when I fly up. :-d


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

Watermark said:


> Sorry I'm 900 miles north of you. Too long of a commute.


Hmm that is a bit of a wrench in the works...

But I'm from the bay area... we're used to spending more time in the car then in the office anyway


----------



## Elwood Blues (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

WetbehindEars said:


> Hmm that is a bit of a wrench in the works...
> 
> But I'm from the bay area... we're used to spending more time in the car then in the office anyway


LOL. I drove my family thru San Fran this past April in our motor home. Traffic was crazy. You should have seen the looks with me tooling down to AT and T park in a 38ft diesel pusher around rush hour 


cheapie said:


> Oh sweet, so when I go see my brother in University Place I won't have to get a rental car when I fly up. :-d


I'm darn close.


----------



## WetbehindEars (Feb 19, 2013)

Watermark said:


> LOL. I drove my family thru San Fran this past April in our motor home. Traffic was crazy. You should have seen the looks with me tooling down to AT and T park in a 38ft diesel pusher around rush hour


I'm sure it was quite a spectacle 

Traffic is usually pretty bad in the city (I never drive, always public transportation/bike) but over in the east bay it isn't as bad... unless it's 6-9am or 3-7pm... then you're not getting anywhere fast


----------



## krazyjoe66 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Does this one count?









On the way home from the jeweler after picking up this citizen. Active reader might catch that I drive a Volvo which is correct. 2012 Volvo S60 T6 awd, fast little bugger . Only time was allowed to park in a spot marked "compact" car, that was hilarious. I like the car, its fast and reliable, lousy gas consumption but I make it up to myself by buying cheaper watches...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cruising with '70 Nova SS and Millenium


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

^crazy how we have the same time taken in 2 different parts of the world.

New one for today:


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

PO for me as well today


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## asdf1000x (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## some.idiot (Dec 24, 2012)

I could hardly keep my eyes on the road once the sun hit the watch right and those blue hands popped


----------



## cretino (Jun 11, 2012)

Steinhart Nav B-Uhr


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

1969 was a good year for the Spaceview!









Out and about with the wife's Volvo today, we call her "the pregnant Hippo"...


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

The new Audi R8 is delivered. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

flyinghell34 said:


> The new Audi R8 is delivered. Well worth the wait.


V10 or v8?

vert?


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

Watermark said:


> V10 or v8?
> 
> vert?


Daytona Gray V10 Plus. Not a convertible. I originally thought you were refering to the aftermarket Lambo style door modification.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

flyinghell34 said:


> Daytona Gray V10 Plus. No on the doors if that is what the vert? is refering to.


Maybe convertible? Even the R8's Italian cousin didn't have vertical doors.

Congrats on the car. Those V10's sound amazing  Speedmaster is cool too.


----------



## MJone (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

flyinghell34 said:


> Daytona Gray V10 Plus. Not a convertible. I originally thought you were refering to the aftermarket Lambo style door modification.


Sorry I should have written convertible. Nice choice good color. I've a few friends and a sister with r8's. fine car.

The v10 sounds great as well.

While they are cousins, as a Ferrari owner LameBos aren't cars and I would never compare the class of the r8 to the crap Gallardo they share and engine with. I respect your car too much to lump it with that heap.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Squale on green NATO. Black H3. I've kept both the watch and truck longer than I thought I would when I bought them.

-T


----------



## Zuger (Apr 24, 2013)

Always a joy to wear this one - Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Rediscovering how much I like this one.


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

..


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

not exactly a warm weather pic, but here's one from me..


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

On way to work this morning :]


----------



## sharlywan (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Old car... old watch.


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Pam 111


----------



## Jacquou Nguyen (Jan 13, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/imageige.jpg/

first time here. Sorry for my english. Hope that "handle bar" is ok instead of steering wheel! :")


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

Tuna & Dodge...


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Crappy phone pic,sorry!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Fomenko said:


> View attachment 1114328


Hi, I don't recognise it, is it one of the range from New Zealand?


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Grahamsjz said:


> Hi, I don't recognise it, is it one of the range from New Zealand?


Yep, it's a Magrette Moana Pacific Chrono!


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Fomenko said:


> Yep, it's a Magrette Moana Pacific Chrono!


Looks great (and a hell of a lot of watch for the money!)


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Persequeris1861 (Jun 8, 2013)

sent from space.


----------



## ssbowtie1 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

A snap under the afternoon sun while stuck in the jam ...


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

It's annoying me how much I came to like that aquaracer, seen it in person the other day and almost bought it. Next should be a JLC Master UT tho because I need a dress watch and I don't want to do without a chrono for my everyday beater... what accuracy do you get?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

justbecauseIcan said:


> It's annoying me how much I came to like that aquaracer, seen it in person the other day and almost bought it. Next should be a JLC Master UT tho because I need a dress watch and I don't want to do without a chrono for my everyday beater... what accuracy do you get?


Pretty good reading, about +/-4 seconds per day.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

10th and 11th :]


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

I think it looks better on the wheel, Drive style


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

brrrdn, don't you constantly see a smiley face in your watch?


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

I snapped this on my way home tonight. My hand really is on the steering wheel, but it's the watch that matters...........


----------



## NOXON (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

On my way back home.Happy weekend to all!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Minutes ago...










-T


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> On my way back home.Happy weekend to all!


Snapping a pic at a speed of 130! :-!


----------



## onnomon (Mar 2, 2012)

orangutang


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Staying classy!


----------



## dave81 (May 25, 2013)

Free hands !


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

Not exactly behind the wheel


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

997 said:


> Not exactly behind the wheel


I can't see a pic but I want one because of your username


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

kjse7en said:


> Snapping a pic at a speed of 130! :-!


Noticed that too - assumed km/h, not mph.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

hoppes-no9 said:


> Noticed that too - assumed km/h, not mph.


Well it must be kph because I am yet to see a Seat with a speedo that has 240 mph on it.

either way, wouldn't be challenging to take a pic at 130mph either.


----------



## Thijin (May 30, 2013)

Here is mine!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice!

Which watch model is that? It looks like a TAG Heuer but the case design looks different.


----------



## Thijin (May 30, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Nice!
> 
> Which watch model is that? It looks like a TAG Heuer but the case design looks different.


Sad to say it's a quartz Fossil, about 4 or 5 years old. I've actually ordered a black TAG Heuer 1887, and everybody keeps telling me this one looks identical, kinda painful :-d


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. If you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

the 1887 is way better than the Fossil no question, don't care about what blind people say. No you just need to upgrade your taste in cars


----------



## djpatrick35 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Thijin (May 30, 2013)

justbecauseIcan said:


> the 1887 is way better than the Fossil no question, don't care about what blind people say. No you just need to upgrade your taste in cars


Aww man, I love my car :-d

















It's my first car! ;-)


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)

Luminox 1888 Alarm Chronograph


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

justbecauseIcan said:


> Well it must be kph because I am yet to see a Seat with a speedo that has 240 mph on it.
> 
> either way, wouldn't be challenging to take a pic at 130mph either.


It`s kph.See the rpms


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)




----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

mitadoc said:


> It`s kph.See the rpms


don't tell me, I know


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## molecule (Nov 24, 2012)

Seiko Ananta


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Heading to work


----------



## some.idiot (Dec 24, 2012)

hey, you need some gas. just fyi


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

some.idiot said:


> hey, you need some gas. just fyi


This what I get in every car my wife was last in.................................I had 5 miles to zero in that pic. Good eye.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sun and Moon


----------



## ruffz (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## sethtyler (Jun 12, 2013)

Just my Voumard and the Denali HD


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

2500 crewcab diesel and als today


----------



## sethtyler (Jun 12, 2013)

Watermark said:


> 2500 crewcab diesel and als today


Haha, I figured I'd be the only one in here with a Duramax! I guess you really do have a vehicle of every kind


----------



## Bull Deacon (May 21, 2013)

ruffz said:


>


EX? I have the same car


----------



## Bull Deacon (May 21, 2013)

Just received my new Orient Ray today, so here it is.  Should mention the car... Infiniti EX35, and yes, the temperature reads 104F. Hot in Florida today.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

Today i took my Mido out for a spin.








Picture taken while waiting at a traffic light.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Beater running errands


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

here's mine:


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

Tauchmeister beater for a Monday.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

took my watch back home to Switzerland..


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

Back in the Miata.


----------



## osenoa (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ruffz (Dec 16, 2012)

G37X 



Bull Deacon said:


> EX? I have the same car


----------



## cretino (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## mercury66 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

POLMLE at the wheel ;-)


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

cretino said:


>


Nice Lambo you're about to pass! BTW OT but I saw one of these for the 1st time IRL yesterday;

[HR][/HR]


----------



## ShawnG (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

.....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

there you have it. Alpina in action:-!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Seiko Sea Urchin along for the ride.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

older but one of my favorite


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Starting July with Orient Mako :]


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

brrrdn said:


> Starting July with Orient Mako :]


Been looking for a Pepsi Mako just like that but on a bracelet after just missing out on one in /f29. Any leads? I want one!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark355 said:


> Been looking for a Pepsi Mako just like that but on a bracelet after just missing out on one in /f29. Any leads? I want one!


Have you tried forum sponsor AZFineTime? Maybe they can order one for you.


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 22, 2013)

I suppose with this lousy photo, taken at 55 mph apparently, you would have to guess, so permit me to add a non driving one as well.


----------



## Pyramid (Jun 30, 2013)

My first post here. I picked up this Titan HTSE a couple of months ago in India and I really like it. Very solid watch. Very accurate and is comfortable to wear.









Here is my current favorite. Seiko Sportura.









Dennis


----------



## molecule (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Brutal 3hr ride today


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Watermark said:


> Brutal 3hr ride today


That's an awesome watch. Love 24 hour movements, just haven't had one cross my path at the right time.

-T


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

tfinnan said:


> That's an awesome watch. Love 24 hour movements, just haven't had one cross my path at the right time.
> 
> -T


Thank you. My wife bought it for me a few Christmas ago.


----------



## koka (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## cretino (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Mach 6 and Mach 8


----------



## dk2852 (Sep 27, 2012)

My new Rolex


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Bomfunk (Apr 25, 2013)

Bad quality. Shot with an ancient Nokia.

Zenith Rainbow Elite diver.


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)




----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice warm day with the roof down...


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Driving with a "Rising Star" vintage Komandirskie... totally love those funky russian watches!


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

I have only one watch left. Struggling to find a second without overthrowing the thought a few days later..


----------



## Meridian (May 10, 2013)

Maybe not the kind of steering wheel TC intended, but anyway...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Space Traveller (Jul 11, 2013)

Breguet Marine, BMW M3.


----------



## BC214 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well it's a work steering wheel. Here is the Aquaracer Chrono out on an evening shift patrol.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's my Helson at the wheel of the TTS


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Drove to lunch with this baby on my wrist, and drove back with this altogether different baby. Slightly impulsive I know, but couldn't resist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Test drove this awesome lady today.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Why not with the new strap


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

40mm Helson










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koka (Aug 25, 2007)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chronoris today :]


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ordered a bunch of new NATO straps and the sk0011 is benefiting very nicely


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

The amount of shaved arms in this thread is a little disturbing...... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

This is my wear today in my VW Golf mk7.... 2005 Omega SMP


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Going classy today.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying to see if NATO will grow on me. So far, pretty comfortable for the summer!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

alx007 said:


> Trying to see if NATO will grow on me. So far, pretty comfortable for the summer!
> 
> View attachment 1174934


Have exactly the same combination, I think it looks a real winner, myself


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Have exactly the same combination, I think it looks a real winner, myself


That's some good taste you have, my friend! I thought that, NATO-wise, this is the right look for this watch. It was good to see I'm not alone.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Today's Black and Tan little number


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

still my only watch after selling off three others, at least not on the steering wheel today


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Behind the wheel of my loyal truck!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Stuck in Miami traffic


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Starting the month with Orient STi :]


----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oris small seconds diver and my Lex


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can't stop looking at this watch since I got it. Tried to give some other watches wrist time but I was just waiting to get this one back on.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

I can see most of the members have sport cars or luxury sedans.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

fitsector said:


> I can see most of the members have sport cars or luxury sedans.


Yes, it's a forum requirement. ;-) Didn't you have to reveal what luxury sedan or sports car you own when you signed up?

Here's mine:


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

RBrylawski said:


> Yes, it's a forum requirement. ;-) Didn't you have to reveal what luxury sedan or sports car you own when you signed up?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 1181383


:lol: yeah well I think I skipped that part of the register process.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## cduran (Jul 29, 2013)

nice forum you guys have in here. This is my everyday watch and driving a company car.


----------



## Meridian (May 10, 2013)

GW3500


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## qousqous (Jul 11, 2013)

Been spending too much time in the car recently, so it was nice to get the chance to do a grocery run on my bike. Though I clearly need to work on my one-handed iPhone action photography skills&#8230;


----------



## wicked (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Not dark enough for the real lume to show, although my crappy picture makes it look dark enough. (X lume)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)

Seiko BFK


----------



## cretino (Jun 11, 2012)

Navitimer World


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Thewatchescollector (Aug 17, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Brimstone said:


>


Nice. Is that the 42mm PO?


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

IWC Ingenieur, while waiting in the car for dance class (my girls', not mine) to end.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Nice. Is that the 42mm PO?


It is the XL 45.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Brimstone said:


> It is the XL 45.


Thanks for the reply. In the pic it looks a bit smaller.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Pepsi1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

One watch, many wheels....


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Daytime shot added:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

After a long time in the drawer a new leather NATO brings it out to play


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Watermark said:


> View attachment 1194134


By your avatar I see you like Porsche, but in your picture you´re driving a Ferrari, which one is your favorite?


----------



## Ka-kui (Feb 16, 2010)

Lexus and King of G... I think there's a wonderful juxtaposition here somewhere.


----------



## Pyramid (Jun 30, 2013)

Seiko Monster LE on a NATO:


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

New acquisition gets an outing on an old tag heuer bracelet which gives the watch a more "substantial" feel. Not sure that nato's work with this watch - the lugs are weird.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## RobR (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## TimelessFan (Aug 19, 2013)

My everyday watch of choice.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## eschantra (Jul 23, 2013)

Me with a couple of my German ladies:


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

fitsector said:


> By your avatar I see you like Porsche, but in your picture you´re driving a Ferrari, which one is your favorite?


Porsche is my favorite car to drive hard. Ferrari has a lot of style. Depends on where and what I am doing.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

On way to work :]


----------



## squelch (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to do a spot of shopping with my Vostok Yuri Gagarin 30th Anniversary watch:


----------



## bdraguts (Feb 2, 2012)

m/s Batory Big Date


----------



## ruffz (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

I recommend removing shade before driving.:-\ 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

It's not Tuesday, it's SevenFriday!


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> It's not Tuesday, it's SevenFriday!


That´s an amazing watch!


----------



## cduran (Jul 29, 2013)

New beater


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just delivered yesterday. Love the face but hate the bezel. Time to do my 1st bit of modding, methinks


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Had it on a new bright orange NATO but lost my bottle and changed it to this more subtle one just before I left the house


----------



## cduran (Jul 29, 2013)

felt like dress up for work today!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

Haven't seen one of these on this thread yet... Adi Golani Brigade.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GeneWilder (Jun 18, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> Just delivered yesterday. Love the face but hate the bezel. Time to do my 1st bit of modding, methinks


A true watchgeek's watch, if I do say so myself.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ahhhderrr (Oct 16, 2012)

Seagull in my 328, parked on park ave


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

GeneWilder said:


> A true watchgeek's watch, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


I am getting that way, it has to be said. Would never have bought this or any of my Seiko's if I hadn't started reading this forum.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Driving the mrs' car last night


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

A passenger today


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

or this:


----------



## MAVRITIVS (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Another strap for the Steinhart


----------



## squirelrepublic (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## joeh4384 (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Luxury Cars. fast bikes and bad ass trucks, I think we have even better vehicles than watches


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

My Tissot PRC 200 stainless steel with blue dial. Bought it in Zurich last year just so I could say I bought a Swiss watch in Switzerland.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Bueller67 said:


> My Tissot PRC 200 stainless steel with blue dial. Bought it in Zurich last year just so I could say I bought a Swiss watch in Switzerland.
> View attachment 1210238


wow, another Chevy truck!

Its a pickup truck?


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

fitsector said:


> wow, another Chevy truck!
> 
> Its a pickup truck?


Chevy Avalanche to be exact. Not sure how well that fits in with all the Benz and Porsche steering wheels.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Bueller67 said:


> Chevy Avalanche to be exact. Not sure how well that fits in with all the Benz and Porsche steering wheels.


Dont´worry, If it has chrome wheels and power windows you´ll be fine! 
:lol:

I´m behind the wheel of a Chevy Pickup too.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow that's a beautiful watch!



jsj11 said:


> Another strap for the Steinhart


----------



## Pennapolis (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

The bull is back


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My new PO and my B&R key chain:


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

It's Friday!!!!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Helps if I attach the pic!


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> It's Friday!!!!


No it's not. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MAVRITIVS (Sep 1, 2013)

I've been lurking the forums for a while as a visitor and now that I join, Watermark stops showing off his fancy little cars 
That is /the/ reason I joined!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

My humble new G-Shock, spending quality time out in the sun to get charged!


----------



## Tasopappas1 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Almost on the steering wheel. Halios Tropik B, chillin' at a red light...

-T


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bj_key2003 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Driving the mrs' car today ferrying the kids around.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Brand new Davosa Ternos Professional


----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

It's on the steeringwheel, really...










Ok, this picture is a bit more clear.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Stauer Colossus super cheap analog/digital hybrid throwaway type watch. But for whatever strange reason, I enjoy wearing from time to time.


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Bueller67 said:


> Stauer Colossus super cheap analog/digital throwaway type watch. But for whatever strange reason, I enjoy wearing from time to time.


Sounds familiar, the watches on my pictures are both the most expensive and the cheapest to date within my collection.


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

My IWC Ingy enjoying traffic a lot more than me.


----------



## Jolly Green John (Mar 5, 2013)

Taking the Egard Adoro out for a spin in the F'in50.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Cloak (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

the snowflake sub on a RubberB and NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

This is from a weekend cruise, Doxa 750T.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

One of these days I expect I will be driving along on the highway, look over at a passing car, and see a WIS snapping a photo of their watch... Safety first guys!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

jsj11 said:


>


Sweet pic! Looking good


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

seoulseeker said:


> One of these days I expect I will be driving along on the highway, look over at a passing car, and see a WIS snapping a photo of their watch... Safety first guys!


I've never taken a picture of my watch while driving, but I certainly have behind the wheel safely. I once found the lighting just perfect while at a stop light. I whipped out my iPhone and took a shot. I remember the person in the car next me watching with an incredibly odd look of curiosity on their face.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Bit of an experiment - Black Bay at night


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

From yesterday, didn't get a chance to post it.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Orient Orange Ray 200m diver.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## cduran (Jul 29, 2013)

As it's Saturday I don't need to know the date


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

What the heck, Im bored...









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

You did'nt say what kind of steering wheel!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

CaptLeslie said:


> You did'nt say what kind of steering wheel!


You win! Great picture!


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Ddorf (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

Keeping me company on my 500km drive back to work haha.


----------



## RileyM (Dec 30, 2012)

CaptLeslie said:


> You did'nt say what kind of steering wheel!


Is this the MB1 or MB2? Great shot


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Rolex Submariner ceramic and Audi a3 diesel


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

RileyM said:


> Is this the MB1 or MB2? Great shot


it's red so that makes it a MB1, which leads to the obvious question...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

CaptLeslie said:


> You did'nt say what kind of steering wheel!


so far the most expensive ride of this thread! LOL


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My BB, not my car... ;-)


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

Modded SKX007


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool pic Dr. Bill.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Fomenko said:


> My BB, not my car... ;-)


Minis interiors are so nice!


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Grey Tropik B


----------



## PSUJOE (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Close enough.....








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Panerai 356


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Malv1 (Feb 28, 2009)

BC214 said:


> Well it's a work steering wheel. Here is the Aquaracer Chrono out on an evening shift patrol.


I miss mine... Nice AR Mr. Officer!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

The bull is stuck in traffic and is not happy


----------



## cduran (Jul 29, 2013)

German watch in a Japanese car


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

New arrival.










-T


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't remember if I've posted this watch in this thread before, but here goes, at least it's a new pic.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Old Omega, back on the road!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

*Vollmer W217 Winged Midnight*


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice weather here...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Great idea for a thread. Watches look so good in the varying light of the windshield. Anyhoo...here's my Orient Star Retrograde in my Jetta Sportwagen TDI. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Zenith Elite Hand Wind 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bit of lume action


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

cduran said:


> German watch in a Japanese car


Is that a Toyota Hilux?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bit of Poland today


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Helps if you know what I am talking about


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Friend's


----------



## cduran (Jul 29, 2013)

fitsector said:


> Is that a Toyota Hilux?


Yes Mate,
Hilux is a company car.
I work in a mine so Toyota is the everyday car.
cheers


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> Helps if you know what I am talking about


What watch is that? I love the date window!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Arcitecht said:


> What watch is that? I love the date window!


The G.Gerlach M/S Batory. Decent price on their website


----------



## wrf3k (Oct 3, 2013)

ignore


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

A bit more Polish with a bit more orange for a Friday


----------



## warrenzn (Sep 5, 2013)

My Premier Kinetic Direct Drive Moon Phase out for its 1st drive yesterday 









Sent via iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

1958 Omega Constellation 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

There's nothing for me to fly, but I can certainly drive with my "flying" watch on


----------



## molecule (Nov 24, 2012)

In the cockpit... 










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

Fort Wayne, Indiana








Asker, Norway








Oslo, Norway in my 74' VW Beetle 1300S


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Wangensten said:


> Fort Wayne, Indiana


Say hi to Mrs. Liebowitz for me.

-T


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Recently acquired Squale on a strap made by WUS member sryukon.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Driving for work.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Alaister (Sep 3, 2012)

BMW and navitimer


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Resting at a stoplight...









-T


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## atxvan (Jul 23, 2013)

Not a very good photographer, but thought I could add something new to this thread.







My new Sinn 857 UTC on Tegimented bracelet in my Oshkosh.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Kemmner Bund this morning


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

First time in the car for the El Primero


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

New strap for the Okeah


----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster Chronograph .......... in motion.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## broper10 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Alpha Paul Newman for a Friday


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

Just the Puegeot


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

BP 50 fathoms out for a spin . . .


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Surprised at the quality of this Parnis GMT homage for only $99


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

On my way to work, in the traffic jams to Houston...










with my Tissot Le Locle.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

E39 M5, autodromo, rainy morning coffee, ludovico Einaudi....


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Not a very good pic I'm afraid....


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1261230


AWESOME watch my man! If I had that beauty I would fuse it to my wrist and NEVER take it off. I would wear short sleeves forever  Just a beauty!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

A watch I have been wanting for a while finally arrives


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

JDM Seiko riding in an S2000.


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Steering wheel, yoke, whatever.... It's steering something 

Laco B-uhr


----------



## CH47Driver (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's my 1972 Omega Speedmaster Pro MkII Racing at the helm of my MY05 S2000 GT.


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

-Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3; please excuse any spelling/grammatical errors.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1268614


Looks like the two people who keep this thread going are both in KL!


----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

First day with the symphony!


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

CH47Driver said:


> Here's my 1972 Omega Speedmaster Pro MkII Racing at the helm of my MY05 S2000 GT.


Great to see another s2k owner here. Treat it well.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Some serious business meetings today require a serious watch.


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Why so serious? ;-)

(Just kidding. Great looking watch and strap.)


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't own a car (really no need for one here in Oslo and they're expensive to buy and maintain, and they clog the roads for us cyclists! ) so perhaps I'll have to do a hand on the handlebars of one of my bikes instead.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Planet Ocean XL 2500D, driving through a beautiful country called Scotland ;-)



And yes, cruise control @ 70MPH. Better safe than sorry, it's my wife's car


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

Turtle


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

supermundane said:


> I don't own a car (really no need for one here in Oslo and they're expensive to buy and maintain, and they clog the roads for us cyclists! ) so perhaps I'll have to do a hand on the handlebars of one of my bikes instead.


 And almost prophetically, after I posted this, some car driver took revenge out on me.

I was travelling on my bike on the weekend down a one-way road (the right way if you were wondering), when a courier sped out of a blind drive-way without pausing. He would've hit a pedestrian or oncoming traffic if there'd been any. I was there and so of course he hit me. He simply didn't look and there was barely any time for me to brake, let alone take evasive action. Fortunately only my foot only got under his wheel (I'm on crutches but no broken bones. Luckily somehow I managed to partially dismount in time) but my bike - one that I built myself, including the frame and fork was totalled, with the top and down-tubes completely buckled (I'm accessing whether it's repairable - steel frames can be repaired and tubes replaced but it's not hopeful).

I'm of course glad to be ok but absolutely gutted about my bike, which was (along with my watches) one of my most prized possessions.

Before the accident:








And after:








Drivers, please watch out for cyclists when you're out there.Just a timely reminder to keep your eyes on the road and less on your beautiful timepieces when driving! (and of course pull over if you need to speak on your phone)


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, glad you are ok.

The same applies to cyclists. Follow the rules of the road. Every other day I see cyclists running red lights, riding 3-4 abreast or just taking up way too much of the lane - seemingly oblivious to other traffic. For some reason the more cyclists in a group the worse they get. I think we can all share the road and show mutual respect but to be totally honest I see a lot more frequent and blunt disrespect shown by cyclist groups towards motorists.


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

Rounic said:


> Sorry to hear that, glad you are ok.
> 
> The same applies to cyclists. Follow the rules of the road. Every other day I see cyclists running red lights, riding 3-4 abreast or just taking up way too much of the lane - seemingly oblivious to other traffic. For some reason the more cyclists in a group the worse they get. I think we can all share the road and show mutual respect but to be totally honest I see a lot more frequent and blunt disrespect shown by cyclist groups towards motorists.


Jeremy Clarkson is that really you?

I agree that there are cyclists who break the rules and if seen by the police, they rightly ought to be charged. However a driver of a motor vehicle has an onus to be vigilant around cyclists and pedestrians legally and due to the laws of physics. It's a safe bet that a collision between a cyclist or pedestrian and a motor-vehicle will result in the cyclist or pedestrian coming off worse in the stoush and in this country at least, drivers are expected to look out for cyclists at all times and the burden of proof is placed on the driver to proof that they weren't at fault (given the weight and vulnerability differences, this is as it should be and I say this as a driver as well as a cyclist). And I see far more drivers misbehaving on the roads than cyclists so I do hope you're not singling out cyclists as primary the cause of accidents, of road-rage leading to accidents and of law-breaking. There certainly ought to be consideration all round but with greater power comes greater responsibility.

I'm not sure about your country, but cyclists here are legally entitled to be on the road and legally entitled to take up an entire lane like any other road-legal vehicle. Most cyclists will as a courtesy (myself included) will move over to allow drivers past but when passing parked cars I'm afraid that I'm going to occupy the centre of the lane thank you very much as I'm legally entitled to. The risk of being 'doored' by someone flining open their door without looking is simply too great (a family friend was killed this way).

Incidentally, I was obeying the road-rules.Surely you're not somehow implying that cyclists don't deserve to be on the road and that I was at fault, by virtue of being on the road? Hint - they are and those wonderful paved and tarred roads that you enjoy, predate the motor-vehicle and were demanded by cyclists. You have cyclists past to thank for those.

http://www.roadswerenotbuiltforcars.com/

Anyway, thanks for your well-wishes.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to hear you weren't killed or badly injured.

Yes, you have an excellent point about cyclists having every legal right to be on the road. Problem is, no matter whose at fault, a collision between a cyclist and a driver is just always going to be worse for the cyclist. Just a universal truth. That means that cyclists have to be hyper-vigilant for distracted or crappy drivers. Far more than the other way around. Is it fair? No, of course not. But regardless of who was at fault in an accident involving drivers and cyclists, the cyclists get the worst of it. What good is being right if you end up being dead right?

Did the driver at least apologize for hitting you or offer to call an ambulance?


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Wasn't implying anything. Was just saying that both are equally governed by the rules of the road. Personally I always give cyclists the courtesy and exercise patience and not only due to laws and good manners but also the fact that I am operating a 4000lb vehicle capable of inflicting severe damage at the slightest lack of due attention. As for my observation - we have a nice scenic road limited to 45mph which happens to have just one lane going each way decided by solid double yellow. The road is actually a high traffic area and a vital route to local businesses. There is a generous shoulder area capable of fitting at least 3 bikes abreast. Every Sunday the road is taken over by massive groups of cyclists riding 5+ abreast, half on the road, half on the shoulder, weaving left and right at below 20mph. There is simply no way for motor traffic to pass without incident. I consider this disrespectful. However motorists are just as guilty. All is well that ends well and extra courtesy and caution never hurts.

Nice looking bike, I hope you were reimbursed although there are some things money just can't replace.


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

I won't derail this thread (I'd planned a photo of my watch on the handlebars) but you're absolutely correct. We have to be extra vigilant because cyclists will come off worse. I had little time to react given he accelerated out of a hidden driveway (no doubt in a hurry with a delivery). He would've collected a pedestrian or another car were they in his way. I was 'in his way'. But in all fairness while his excuses were weak (looking the other way down a one way street - I suspect he was on his mobile given he had it in his hands when he got out) he was shaken by it and offered his details and to take me and my bike home. I promptly went to the doctor's myself. I'm looking at insurance right now. 

He was a decent guy who had a momentary lapse of concentration. Of course when I experience a lapse of concentration on a bike, my life alone is at risk. Not quite so at the wheel. 

I won't derail thread this further. Thanks again and some beautiful watches and cars on display here!


----------



## supermundane (Sep 29, 2013)

Rounic said:


> Wasn't implying anything. Was just saying that both are equally governed by the rules of the road. Personally I always give cyclists the courtesy and exercise patience and not only due to laws and good manners but also the fact that I am operating a 4000lb vehicle capable of inflicting severe damage at the slightest lack of due attention.
> 
> Nice looking bike, I hope you were reimbursed although there are some things money just can't replace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely and I've pulled up beside cyclists who I've witnessed doing something stupid, reckless or illegal and I've told them off. I've had stupid cyclists put me at risk (forcing me out into traffic for example by speeding past and cutting me off) and put themselves and others at risk. You are absolutely right about the application of the law applying equally.

And thanks so much for the kind words about the bike. As something I made with my own hands it meant a great deal to me.

For my part, I didn't mean to imply that WUS members posting here are careless drivers. The comment about watching the road and not the watch was meant to be tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Haven't worn this much since I bought it due to competition from new arrivals, so nice to give it a bit of Tuesday air


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

6 days old... Loving it...

Ita


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bunding it, today


----------



## igorycha (Dec 10, 2008)

Two pictures from same morning... First









And second...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

New strap for the El Primero


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## renovar (Oct 7, 2013)

Finally able to upload... find it hard to get this one off my wrist these days.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Breitling Transocean Day/Date


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shutterbug57 said:


> Breitling Transocean Day/Date


Ah! You rarely see a pic. of one of the more understated Breitlings. Looks good.

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## paulmlemay (Oct 13, 2013)

Here is my first watch, Omega Seamaster Deville


----------



## paulmlemay (Oct 13, 2013)

supermundane said:


> View attachment 1279202


Oh my god what a beautiful bicycle.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> New strap for the El Primero


Ooo very nice


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Paulmlemay...

A Seamaster like that is on my shopping list... Beautiful!!

Ita


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Ah! You rarely see a pic. of one of the more understated Breitlings. Looks good.
> 
> Welcome to WUS!


Thanks. My watches have been in storage for a few years and I am now getting them out and serviced. My wife and I were at the jeweler/AD dropping one off for service. I was looking for a watch to wear while my older watches are getting serviced and I wanted something basic (not tons of complications).

I was looking at the Datejust watches. If the 41mm Datejust had come with a jubilee bracelet, I probably would have gotten it, but I don't like it with the Oyster bracelet. I had decided to think it over and we were leaving. The Breitling case was by the door. I was not going to even look in it because most Breitlings are so busy & not what I was looking for.

My wife looked in it and remarked that I should take a look, so I did - the Transocean was sitting there calling my name. It is understated, if large at 43mm, and has only the day & date complications. It has a classic style that I really like. I had no knowledge of it being a redo on a 1940/50s model, but I like the simple, yet refined look. I looked at it for a minute then tried it on - SOLD.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

SevenFriday for a Monday


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

An Amphibia with a new bezel for a Tuesday. 1st time with an isofrane style strap too.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Change of strap for the Seiko today. A little bit different


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't remember if I've posted this before:


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

And here's a wrist-shot in a train


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wearing my Tissot Ballade III. This is my least expensive watch, but it slides right under a cuff for work quite well.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

New mission earth plastiki

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

it's part of the day for the Pole, but will have to make way for an incoming this afternoon.


----------



## watch_rookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Should've bought a Porsche, but at least it's still VAG car









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjer (Oct 20, 2010)

Oris Aquis in my Mazdaspeed 3


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Omega Speedmaster Professional 3592.50 Moonwatch 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

My First mod I did myself









Very pleased with the result.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nicely done! |>


----------



## tatt169 (May 21, 2012)

Having a play around, Highlights the contrast and legibility of a certain Omega...









Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

My freebie Orient in my '66


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

New acquisition today


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Fresh from meeting jsj11


----------



## samsam1 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Sol Invictus (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sol Invictus said:


>


Smart. You can use the chrono function to time how long it takes the tow truck to arrive.

Ric

p.s. I've owned four Alfas, and loved every one of them. Usually.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Jun 13, 2011)

I own one Alfa and the "Fiat" Mito pictured here. 
The Alfa -a 22 years old 33 16V QV, has left me in the middle of the road twice in 15 years.
Once it was nothing serious or expensive, the second time, she needed replacement of all valves and a new engine cover (cut timing belt).
The Mito, in the 3 years I own it, has never left me stranded thankfully.

They both require money to maintain (especially the 33), but they never fail to put a smile on my face when I drive them, and I still sometimes open the garage door just to look at them. 
I have driven at work, many price and class equivalent competitor cars, and the pleasure is never the same...


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## james.uk (Jun 30, 2011)

Old Triumph, beaten Barbour and a bit of sparkle.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

james.uk said:


> Old Triumph, beaten Barbour and a bit of sparkle.


this here..is all sorts of awesome


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## inchy5000 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Smart. You can use the chrono function to time how long it takes the tow truck to arrive.


LMAO.... good one.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## yousuft (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)

You probably would have been able to keep it on the road if you werent trying to take a picture of your watch while driving!:-d
[QUOT

E=mikeylacroix;7040932]









View attachment 1295161
[/QUOTE]


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

Dastick said:


> You probably would have been able to keep it on the road if you werent trying to take a picture of your watch while driving!:-d
> [QUOT
> 
> hahaha
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Getting ready for the holiday tomorrow...*

First sunny day after a rainy week so a trip to the car wash was necessary today. Quick cell phone pic right afterwards. Open sun roof reflecting on the dash this evening... b-)
Best,
Ron
PS. You'll note the long term effect of wearing a golf glove on the left hand... A LOT. ;-)


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

All these great watches and cars (my two hobbies), I have to play now


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Blue dialed Acionna prototype.




























Sent via 25th century technology by an angry chimp with electrodes hooked to his brain.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Sterile Parnis submariner


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Blue dialed Acionna prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shameless, Vail. Ric


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

new piece so new pic in steering wheel!


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

docvail said:


> Blue dialed Acionna prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shameless indeed! ;-) Look's simply phenomenal Chris! Makes February and the arrival of my Blue Accionna that much harder to wait for........


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

docvail said:


> Blue dialed Acionna prototype.


No offense, but those pics. look much better than the original computer rendering of that model or the pics. in your Sig line.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Vakane said:


> new piece so new pic in steering wheel!


Okay, I have to ask. Is the thickness an issue for you at all? I know it wears a bit tall on the wrist.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Is it taller than the speedy pro? Sure.... 

Not as bad as you think though.... It's very comfortable if you have the wrist to afford it... I would say 7 inches and up and you'll be fine!


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

On the way home from buying this.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Vakane said:


> Is it taller than the speedy pro? Sure....
> 
> Not as bad as you think though.... It's very comfortable if you have the wrist to afford it... I would say 7 inches and up and you'll be fine!


Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


No problem m8


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> No offense, but those pics. look much better than the original computer rendering of that model or the pics. in your Sig line.


Which is why in my signature line, you'll see my watch wallet was magically found, just briefly, but it was out long enough for me to order this very cool, Blue Acionna, Serial Number 001 for myself the night ordering went live at precisely 6:00 pm. I'm stoked for my Blue Acionna to be made and delivers in February!


----------



## 379CID (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Recent arrival


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

First time wearing it:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's my new SARB on the wheel of my beat up Honda Accord









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Omega 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

jsj11 said:


>


aa malaysian traffic 
gotta show me this piece next time!


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is my 13 year old Sub in the car. Nothing special, just a garden variety Sub with a date.


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

Jaeger-leCoultre Grande Reverso 976 and the unreleased 2015 Audi A3 sedan. I was fortunate enough to be among the 20 people who got a private viewing last night. The car will be officially unveiled in a few months for the North American market 👍.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have posted my Breitling Transocean Day/Date previously. Here it is again at night. I was messing around with my phone waiting on my wife, This is the only aspect of this watch with which I am not thrilled. The night illumination is weak at best and does not last long. This shot was taken directly after I left a lit building where I had been in a meeting for over an hour. The lume does not glow long enough IMHO, but it is a great watch nonetheless.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

elyk nordneg said:


> Jaeger-leCoultre Grande Reverso 976 and the unreleased 2015 Audi A3 sedan. I was fortunate enough to be among the 20 people who got a private viewing last night. The car will be officially unveiled in a few months for the North American market 👍.


Not a bad car at all. Apart from the recessed fenders it's quite exciting-looking. My only issue is those wheel arches - the recessed sheet-metal over the wheels plays into the wheels being tucked-in which goes against the rest of the design (sporty, slightly aggressive). I have to see one in person for final judgement though. What I'm really excited about is the new 5. The RS5 for me right now is the perfect car bar none - I hope the new one will not disappoint.


----------



## PremierCurrency (Dec 5, 2013)

Lange 1 Moonphase


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Rounic said:


> Not a bad car at all. Apart from the recessed fenders it's quite exciting-looking. My only issue is those wheel arches - the recessed sheet-metal over the wheels plays into the wheels being tucked-in which goes against the rest of the design (sporty, slightly aggressive). I have to see one in person for final judgement though. What I'm really excited about is the new 5. The RS5 for me right now is the perfect car bar none - I hope the new one will not disappoint.


Bimmer driver here...the perfect cars for me are the RS4/RS6 Avants, too bad they're not available in the US


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

elyk nordneg said:


> Jaeger-leCoultre Grande Reverso 976 and the unreleased 2015 Audi A3 sedan. I was fortunate enough to be among the 20 people who got a private viewing last night. The car will be officially unveiled in a few months for the North American market .


owned the current Audi A3, been waiting for the arrival of the S3 to the US market so we will see how it looks like in the flesh


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Bimmer driver here...the perfect cars for me are the RS4/RS6 Avants, too bad they're not available in the US


not to be off topic for the forum but could not agree more with you


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll play, here's my Stowa.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## PremierCurrency (Dec 5, 2013)

Taken just for this thread:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Lexus050470 (Sep 10, 2012)

Credor Phoenix chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)

Another one of my Wengers.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

jah said:


>


One of the best combinations of car + watch in this topic.


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## drkeng (Nov 10, 2010)

*I'll toss up a few*


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

IGotId said:


> Bimmer driver here...the perfect cars for me are the RS4/RS6 Avants, too bad they're not available in the US


I'd jump on the RS4 Avant in a heartbeat! But we don't get to play here in the US thus I bought the RS5 which I've actually had a chance to stretch out to 165mph recently and god is it a capable machine!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Rounic said:


> I'd jump on the RS4 Avant in a heartbeat! But we don't get to play here in the US thus I bought the RS5 which I've actually had a chance to stretch out to 165mph recently and god is it a capable machine!


love the rs5 as well but it wouldn't work for me & my 3 young'ns!


----------



## Squalo (Jul 29, 2011)

Sent from my Steam oven using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

james.uk said:


> Old Triumph, beaten Barbour and a bit of sparkle.


What Triumph is that?


----------



## FxM (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

93EXCivic said:


> What Triumph is that?


Is that a GT-6?

-T


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is my PP 5712g with hands on the wheel!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

93EXCivic said:


> What Triumph is that?


Could be a Spitty or a GT6.

Ric


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Could be a Spitty or a GT6.
> 
> Ric


I have an early Spit. But mine is an old race car so it is missing the dash.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

The car is always a good place to take photos.


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Especially while driving:what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

ImitationOfLife said:


> The car is always a good place to take photos.


Such a cool Hamilton IOL. What's under the hood of that puppy?


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

RBrylawski said:


> Such a cool Hamilton IOL. What's under the hood of that puppy?


Thanks, Rod. A Hamilton 987-F, like this one, is under the hood. My watch is from 1931.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

ImitationOfLife said:


> Thanks, Rod. A Hamilton 987-F, like this one, is under the hood. My watch is from 1931.


I simply LOVE your taste in watches and your collection is simply amazing. This is simply stunning. Stunning I say! Would you adopt me? Huh?


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

RBrylawski said:


> I simply LOVE your taste in watches and your collection is simply amazing. This is simply stunning. Stunning I say! Would you adopt me? Huh?


I think I'm a little too young to adopt you... :-d


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

ImitationOfLife said:


> I think I'm a little too young to adopt you... :-d


You know what they say........it's better to have children at an early age! ;-)


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Beefalope (Sep 23, 2013)

I may be in the minority here, but I think a Hamilton Khaki Field Auto looks great with a suit.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

oris artelier complication in my lil' skoda


----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

Car sold this week though... Don't need it.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

What strap you have on, Mike?


mikeylacroix said:


>


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> What strap you have on, Mike?


I will pm u the link mate


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)

My Invicta Pro Diver


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

Snowflake on the RubberB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

In the back seat for once


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

kelek on vw tiguan..


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

B&R Golden Heritage on a new strap:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Acionna prototype.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

Wearing the SARB today








Thought I'd try it on the left for a change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks good. But that looks like your right wrist, instead. ;-)


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

My two favorite "toys"...


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

An old Oris Atilier on a NATO.
Didnt notice the blued hands until a friend pointed them out.


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

SMP today


----------



## KingJacobo (Oct 21, 2013)

Not quite a steering wheel, but my mode of transportation today


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

<start Arnold voice> When I drive the Audi: <stop Arnold voice>








*But I wear one of my old Seikos when I drive the wife's Mazda! *:-d


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Breitling Transocean Chrono - Blue Dial


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Just unboxed today, 500m ceramic model


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chrono ca. 2001


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 2W0Heaven (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Am I doing this right??


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Jzeynn (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Speedmaster Professional Panda 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Citizen ny0045


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

mrk said:


> Am I doing this right??


Just don't slam on the brakes.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Jzeynn said:


> View attachment 1326242


Ford power!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Out 'n about with my newest piece of jewelry, Cartier's Tank MC . . .


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Do handlebars count


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1326183





watchdaddy1 said:


> Do handlebars count


Great pictures of both the Hammy and Pam!


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Do handlebars count


Is that a ZRX?

Ita


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## samsam1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Can't remember if contributed to this thread or not. Here we go.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

1970s speedy pro with 2013 vehicle. Decades apart but still matches quite nicely










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

2014 MKII Nassau and 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee. One of the rare pics in this thread where the watch and vehicle are both American brands.


----------



## sam1977 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

sam1977 said:


> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


First Post! Welcome!


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## CFCDH3 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


>


OK.....you have to stop posting that dreadful piece, or I'm going to have come to Malaysia and take it off your wrist. Only as a favor to you, of course! ;-)


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

An old one for the 1st day back at the office in the New Year


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

driving home along the beach with the roof down, as it should be. None of that is in the pic but it's there


----------



## dainese (Dec 28, 2012)

An older photo of a gloomy day in Sydney.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

One of the best places I have found for taking watch pics due to the lighting..


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Groover (Feb 25, 2013)

Duplicate post removed.


----------



## Groover (Feb 25, 2013)

Sent from Planet Ocean


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Groover said:


> Sent from Planet Ocean


Not seen one of these before. Looks good.


----------



## Groover (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, it's a Speedmaster Auto Day Date Mark 40 Cosmos, 3520.50 but I added factory leather and deployment buckle. I wish it was a tad bigger.


Sent from Planet Ocean


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

Groover said:


> Thanks, it's a Speedmaster Auto Day Date Mark 40 Cosmos, 3520.50 but I added factory leather and deployment buckle. I wish it was a tad bigger.
> 
> Sent from Planet Ocean


Looks great on your wrist in the photo.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

My Corum 44 Centro b-)



Looks huge in the pic but it actually wears more like a 43mm and is extremely comfortable, just love it


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Back from the UK Rolex Service Centre, my Rolex Date 1500


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Now it has a new Shell Cordovan strap am giving the Rodina a 1st outing outside the house


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## thenewcollector (Oct 26, 2013)

Black Ray in the bright sun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

Unique perspective thanks to the UX


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

And then the mrs wanted to get in on the act


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## justinle (Dec 19, 2013)

its as much about the jaguar xkr as it is the pam523


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

justinle said:


> View attachment 1342182
> 
> 
> its as much about the jaguar xkr as it is the pam523


Snap!


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

Opposites attract today.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph


----------



## yousuft (Nov 5, 2013)

leicashot said:


> Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph


😍 Excellent👌👌👌👋👋👋


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Groover (Feb 25, 2013)

Yesterday...









Today...









Sent from Planet Ocean


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi

what do you call this type of strap again?  nice


sj11 said:


> And then the mrs wanted to get in on the act


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

MCT said:


> Hi
> 
> what do you call this type of strap again?  nice


A Bund strap from the German word Bundeswehr, I believe


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

Headed to office...once a month (3 hour drive)

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

ARCHIMEDE Pilot 42H bronze










Sorry I didn't clean the dial first...

Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

My fave kind of pic staging... lol


----------



## jessedeldel (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

Why do I say "snob!" when I see a watch pic with a nice car steering wheel, but then I do the same when in my Bimmer?


----------



## jessedeldel (Dec 6, 2013)

brmacdon said:


> Why do I say "snob!" when I see a watch pic with a nice car steering wheel, but then I do the same when in my Bimmer?


Hehe - I also own a Honda Odyssey. The picture just wouldn't have been the same.


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

jessedeldel said:


> Hehe - I also own a Honda Odyssey. The picture just wouldn't have been the same.


Oh yeah, no doubt.

Hmmmm, should I show a steering wheel pic in my Tacoma, Suburban, Wrangler or the Bimmer? Easy decision there


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ford Taurus lol. Give it ten years and that watch will be worth more than this car. Won't be sad.


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

2 reasons to brighten a rubbish grey wet morning for me ...


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

IanCognito said:


> My fave kind of pic staging... lol


Nice pics! :-!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

hosting immagini


----------



## Roberto Jaksic (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's my two I wear most

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Ball EHC III on way to work this morning :]


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

#TGIF


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks! I saw it also on eric clapton's daytona


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## David8b (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Seamaster on its home turf.


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

Used the manly combo to go buy a guitar today.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Simons194 said:


> 2 reasons to brighten a rubbish grey wet morning for me ...


I'd take pic number 2

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

David8b said:


>


Great certina. You don't see that model often around here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

Trying this Orient Star on a NOS vintage lizard strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanti24 (Aug 2, 2010)

/////AMG Mercedes Benz + Casio G-Shock 5600


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)

My old Wenger with a NATO BlackOps band (The Blue Ridge in winter as the background).


----------



## Soundastic (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## gdest (Jun 27, 2013)

Black Orient Mako. 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## afhamhorology2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

afhamhorology2012 said:


> View attachment 1352334
> View attachment 1352335
> View attachment 1352337
> 
> ...


Never saw that protek in my life. Can´t get lost with that thing! 
I like it !


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Stargate PVD in the Pilot


----------



## afhamhorology2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

fitsector said:


> Never saw that protek in my life. Can´t get lost with that thing!
> I like it !


It was the 1st and 2nd GPS watch in the world if im not mistaken.

Protrek PRT-1GP & PRT-2GP

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Marathon GSAR


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

Speedy and the 5 series

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Longines Legend ND


----------



## ucfguy1987 (Jan 12, 2014)

My contribution lol stuck in traffic...









Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> And then the mrs wanted to get in on the act


Cool bund strap! Can I ask where you bought it?


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

erikclabaugh said:


> Cool bund strap! Can I ask where you bought it?


Hi there, thanks for the compliment. I bought at my local watch guy near where I live in Malaysia. I should imagine you could get one from eBay as I think the make is one of the common strap makers but can't remember the name. Something Italian I seem to remember


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Soundastic (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeannie


----------



## Soundastic (Feb 14, 2008)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1356801
> View attachment 1356951


Oh, those two go so well together!!


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

TO for the weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtherionx (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow! amazing thread!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1356801
> View attachment 1356951


Doesn't look like a snowy place, what's up with the wipers. Nice ride.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

darby11 said:


> Doesn't look like a snowy place, what's up with the wipers. Nice ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're expressive. Ric


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Doesn't look like a snowy place, what's up with the wipers. Nice ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


bwahaha lol. they are saying what's up? 
*actually just gave it a wipe down


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

attended a wedding last weekend. 
PP


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy Pro 3570 on Sand HD NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tissot


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow. Does the mesh strap come with the watch?



jlondono77 said:


> Tissot
> 
> View attachment 1361273


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

In this bad boy.










Stickers were temporary for an autocross event.


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm in 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhyno Outfit (Jan 28, 2014)

Rubicon 50mm by Rhynofit Watches


----------



## jtdullivan85 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## rrustria9 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's mine...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

rrustria9 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack Heuer? Very very nice. Ric


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Just came this morning, my Seiko sarb065 Cocktail Time:


----------



## rrustria9 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ric Capucho said:


> Jack Heuer? Very very nice. Ric


yes its the carrera jack heuer 80th birthday LE.

it s a great timepiece indeed!


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

sorry old pic but i love it....


----------



## PremierCurrency (Dec 5, 2013)

jsj11 said:


>


Thats a cool looking watch. Whats the model name or number? Display back?


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Love the driving gloves!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## BeerGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

UX for the commute this morning......in case my car ends up 12,000 meters under water.....


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Running late this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

PremierCurrency said:


> Thats a cool looking watch. Whats the model name or number? Display back?


It's a girard perregaux watch that is given to employees who have been with the Fiat motor company for 30 years. Can't remember the reference number but of you google it you will see that they are surprisingly cheap in comparison to other models as it is powered by an Eta as opposed to an I house calibre.

The case back is a plain steel cover with the words fiat 30 ani engraved on it.

It is by far one of the aesthetically beautiful Watch I own, and I include my Zenith El Primero 1969 in that.


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

New nato, same old busted Suburban. Gotta love a good beater family car!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Black/Orange Monster ^^


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing watches, Amazing cars!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Omega + Mercedes
both from the seventies


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> View attachment 1367939


When did you get a Bentley?


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

HaleL said:


> When did you get a Bentley?


Wait... when did it have to be my car? :/


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> Wait... when did it have to be my car? :/


We need no explanation... But that well-dressed officer seems to want one. :-d


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My, I'm going to the gym watch:


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

Wifes X5

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIGER (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

Love this patina shot from yesterday ??.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnG (Sep 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)




----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jamwires (Dec 16, 2012)

Quick snap, and my first picture post!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

GRAND SEIKO SBGE001


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

jsj11 said:


>


That thing looks massive!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Omega PO


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

👏👏👏👏👏


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

ZENSKX781 said:


> Omega PO


Ciao, Ferrari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeMachorro (Jan 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)

A bit difficult to see the steering wheel, it's made in a VW GTI MkIV.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Tissot Heritage visodate on after market strap


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## xring04 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was heading down the driveway to snap some pics of the couple of bridges on my property when I realized I had the perfect opportunity for a "Hands on wheel pic".



At this point you might be asking yourself, "What is that fine Nissan product from the land of the Rising Sun? A 1992 Nissan D21 pickup I purchased for the tidy sum of......$800


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

xring04 said:


> I was heading down the driveway to snap some pics of the couple of bridges on my property when I realized I had the perfect opportunity for a "Hands on wheel pic".
> 
> 
> 
> At this point you might be asking yourself, "What is that fine Nissan product from the land of the Rising Sun? A 1992 Nissan D21 pickup I purchased for the tidy sum of......$800


Your Omega Seamaster is worth more than your ride... Honestly, not the first member who has that combination.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just a quick fuel stop this evening...


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Offtopic; i see some ppl with driving gloves, does it add any to the whole driving or is it just for show? I can imagine your using gloves when driving a open top car btw


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Offtopic; i see some ppl with driving gloves, does it add any to the whole driving or is it just for show? I can imagine your using gloves when driving a open top car btw
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


Great question. Driving gloves add comfort and grip while on the steering wheel.

Victorinox Infantry - Mesh Bracelet

Citizen - EcoDrive ProMaster Euro/Sapphire

Nixon - The Big Player

Vestal - Restricter

Invicta Bijoux Lupah

Invicta Coalition Forces 1938


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Your Omega Seamaster is worth more than your ride... Honestly, not the first member who has that combination.


I don't think it matters if your watch is worth more than your car, as long as your bank account is worth more combined . If it isn't, well, then, you might want to sell that watch,


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Shepperdw said:


> I don't think it matters if your watch is worth more than your car, as long as your bank account is worth more combined . If it isn't, well, then, you might want to sell that watch,


I was referring to one member who has 3 Omega watches and drives a Chevy Metro that is falling completely apart. I get it, this hobby makes no sense, especially the more one spends, but I'm just glad I'll never be THAT guy.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

It doesn't matter, not everyone cares to have a nice car, for them it's just to get to work and back and nothing more and that's perfectly fine.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I was referring to one member who has 3 Omega watches and drives a Chevy Metro that is falling completely apart. I get it, this hobby makes no sense, especially the more one spends, but I'm just glad I'll never be THAT guy.


I drive a '98 Chevy Malibu I paid $200 for. Of course, the only reason it was so cheap was because it was a friend of my mom's, and she just didn't want it. I think it's actually worth close to $2k. I've had it for a few years now. Runs pretty good. I fixed a lot of things wrong with it. And I will admit, when I get in to to run somewhere quick, and I look down at my watch to take a glance at the time, and I realize I paid 3 times as much, if not more on the current watch I'm wearing than the car, it gives me a strange feeling.

I feel better when I hop into my Evo.


----------



## hyperkin (Aug 27, 2012)

Here you go. Steinhart OVM


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

It's been a fabulous day here in sunny Tampa, FL. Here's my new Lew and Huey Acionna in my car........


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

10 S's: Sporting the Spring-Drive Seiko Snowflake on a Sunday in a six-speed stick shifted SUV.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

estrickland said:


> 10 S's: Sporting the Spring-Drive Seiko Snowflake on a Sunday in a six-speed stick shifted SUV.
> View attachment 1378156


Audited - correct

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xring04 (Apr 4, 2013)

mrk said:


> It doesn't matter, not everyone cares to have a nice car, for them it's just to get to work and back and nothing more and that's perfectly fine.


The little truck in my last pic is used mainly to travel the paved areas of my land, it's more convient than the side by side since I can take it out on the roads to the gas station. Have to fill the SxS from a can.

I've got a few other rides for serious traveling. That said, if I'm by myself, a motorcycle or the little Nissan are the keys I reach for.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## amir1305 (Jan 18, 2014)

Good morning









Sent from my Adorable LG G2 with J Lo on my knees


----------



## PristineCollector (Jan 7, 2014)

This week










Last week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonga (Jan 7, 2011)

Stowa Flieger TO1 TESTAF
Comco Ikarus C42
(no steering wheel)


----------



## seong350 (Sep 3, 2012)

Glashutte Original at Marina Bay Sands, Singapore

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Soundastic (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's mine,

















Bit of a difference here, watch being worth approx 5 times the car:-d

Matt


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from my non disclosed phone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Brian Hatton said:


> Sent from my non disclosed phone using Tapatalk


Which is "tougher"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

darby11 said:


> Which is "tougher"


LOL

Well, from a former Ford owner who will *NEVER* buy a vehicle with the blue oval on it, ever again.... I'd say the Breitling.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Rhyno Outfit (Jan 28, 2014)

Rhyno Outfit said:


> View attachment 1362113
> Rubicon 50mm by Rhynofit Watches


ON KICKSTARTER NOW


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's my *"Hands on the wheel"* pic... My new (6 days old) German Audi A4 with my old German Sinn 903ST chronograph.


----------



## blood00286 (Feb 9, 2014)

my commute was sooooooo long...from day to night....omg


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

darby11 said:


> Which is "tougher"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well Australian Ford Falcons are pretty tough, one year old 4 litre turbocharged inline six gets along ok, beats most things on the road vs a titanium Breitling which should also last.

As long as they are looked after and regularly serviced I should get years of enjoyment out of both.

Here's my other 12 year old Falcon pretty much the same motor, no turbocharger.










The watch is worth more than this car.

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Archer Hamilton 917 on nato. Audi a3 diesel.








Sent from my mobile. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing cars!

Amazing Watches!!

Amazing People!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

First post!

Two blasts from the past....an old hand-wind Timex mechanical and an '85 Caprice. The car's been sold for a while but I definitely have the watch, cheap band and all, which I inherited from my Grandmother.

Blame my old cell phone for the poor picture.


0513081733 by GirchyGirchy, on Flickr


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

How about the side mirror? :-D









Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Even though I'm A Subie guy I still love your pic 



Squirrelly said:


> Here's my *"Hands on the wheel"* pic... My new (6 days old) German Audi A4 with my old German Sinn 903ST chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 1383854


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't know if this should be in the "Show us your Office" thread instead;-)

The Office, Ok the dash of my bus:-!








Hand on steering wheel piccy








Matt


----------



## pogiguy (Dec 31, 2010)

Fun thread. Here's mine.


----------



## ahhhderrr (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarb013 alpinist and bmw 328xi


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Speedy pro weekend cruising in the M-class 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rocking a Helson Shark Diver in the MINI Cooper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

wearing my beater 009 driving my Swedish tank lol...


----------



## TTC (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

~Sherry.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

Fresh off the iPhone....


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Marine Auto in the Swedish Valiant...

Ita


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Diver


----------



## myehiel (Mar 2, 2013)

Stowa Flieger


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

My glamorous Geo prizm 5 speed









Sent from my LG-LS720 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Popoki Nui said:


> View attachment 1389545
> 
> 
> ~Sherry.


Uau!!!!

Cooooooool watch!!!!!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Dual Time Power Reserve


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

I love my Rangeman.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

IoL, is that the 38mm or 42mm Zenith 36000 VPH? I think the 42mm is my next purchase.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

kak1154 said:


> IoL, is that the 38mm or 42mm Zenith 36000 VPH? I think the 42mm is my next purchase.


38mm.

How to tell them apart: with the 42mm, the sub-dials are more mushed into middle of the dial, because the case is a bit bigger than the movement. And the date cutout is in a different spot.


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

ImitationOfLife said:


> 38mm.
> 
> How to tell them apart: with the 42mm, the sub-dials are more mushed into middle of the dial, because the case is a bit bigger than the movement. And the date cutout is in a different spot.


Ah, thanks for the tip.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bronze

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Epos Emotion in my Sportwagen








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## sean_mcq (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I stopped to photograph a milestone last weekend:









Notice the odometer reading in the background.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## pcams (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## ucfguy1987 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee W (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Near the steering wheel?

Ita


----------



## jackrobinson (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

H2O Orca








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't hate


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jgv1966 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveW (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

got an F30 from the dealer as a replacement while my car is at the service.

occasion enough for a new shot


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

GO PanoMaticLunar


----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is my Swiss Army Victorinox Airboss.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Omega today










Sent from my thingamajiggy wit it using Tapatalk


----------



## cmargosi (Dec 5, 2013)

Two wonderful pieces of German engineering.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Grand Seiko SBGR083 44GS LE


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Lumejunkie (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Soundastic (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


> View attachment 1400094


SNAP!


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my PadFone using Tapatalk


----------



## justthebest (Mar 1, 2014)

My first post. Hope to learn a lot on this forum.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

very jeaouls


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

justthebest said:


> My first post. Hope to learn a lot on this forum.


BANG! Welcome to WUS!


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

Seeing that I don't leave the house Monday thru Friday, my only attempt at a steering wheel pic this week - 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud001 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I *WISH *I could take a picture of me wearing a vintage Heuer Autavia like this:









...with my hands on the steering wheel of a restored Alpina equipped 2002Tii like this:









b-)


----------



## stefano11 (Feb 23, 2012)

about a month old, new to me aqua terra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

Rainy Sunday afternoon driving to Parramatta. Tried the NATO straps and they felt great.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mcarmona cm (Mar 1, 2014)

Seiko sumo blue and mitsubishi!

Have a nice day!!! 

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## mcarmona cm (Mar 1, 2014)

Love that Seiko MM!! Congrats for the setban fotos!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## justthebest (Mar 1, 2014)

Devon Tread 2 / E63 AMG


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Well I am using it to steer, Saturday in Australia










Sent from teh interweb thingy


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 1410162
> 
> 
> View attachment 1410163


What? Wait......how do you have a Spectre on your wrist??


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

RBrylawski said:


> What? Wait......how do you have a Spectre on your wrist??


Friends in low places.

Ric


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Obligatory pic with watch plus steering wheel


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Malk572 (Aug 11, 2013)

First post..here we go:


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven86 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William O Jackson Jr (Mar 11, 2014)

W









Just picked this up yesterday...

" When your ready to quit, your 1/2 way there"


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## aop62 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Stowa MA and the BM M



Ita


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Caustics!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Didn't know this was out. Where did you get it?



estrickland said:


> Caustics!
> View attachment 1417529


----------



## hammergjh (Jan 2, 2014)

Two icons.


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Orient Symphony 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmlin1981 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Tudor BB


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Matt Ngai (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Fire99 (Feb 10, 2013)

Matt Ngai said:


> View attachment 1418175


Great steering wheel! Oh ya, the watch isn't too bad either


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On a Gasgasbones Velcro "moon" strap


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Stuck in traffic

Sent from teh interweb thingy


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

I couple I took  Black Bay and Archer Hamilton














Sent from my mobile. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## on-time (Jul 7, 2013)

SKX007 on Super Oyster II from StrapCode


----------



## Yap WH (Feb 7, 2014)

Orient SK Crystal


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Went home for lunch and this was waiting for me. Quite pleased


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Let me try this...


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Black bay on Tudor NATO


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## JoLens (Mar 5, 2014)

I've got two: Links Chicane and a 1970 Seiko Pogue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manny49r (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkrupa (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

tough day ahead - off to the supermarket!


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Manny49r (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## JonHem (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## HansTom (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## HansTom (Mar 8, 2014)

.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

HansTom said:


> .


That a sweet pic! And watch too


----------



## HansTom (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks, was wearing my Seiko "beater" that day.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## mundogrande (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

a bit blurry


----------



## ahhhderrr (Oct 16, 2012)

328xi and 3510.52


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

I love the way the sun reflects on the blue carbon dial.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Not exactly a steering wheel...








Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

just wearing this makes my car feel faster - and its a 7-seater that steers like a boat!


----------



## FreddoFrog (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's my Speedy 3570. Just got it today. b-) Taken on my iphone while sitting in traffic. Loving it. Added bonus, seems to have a lower profile than my automatics so fits under my cuff much better.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

mundogrande said:


>


That's quite a 2nd post here on WUS -- fantastic shot/watch, and welcome!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Bagua (May 11, 2013)

Just got this bad boy in. Most people I know couldn't care less, but I know you folks here will appreciate it. This is a Techne Goshawk.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

My first with lume on the bezel ...quite a distraction i must say.



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Montblanc Star Worldtime GMT


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Out for some groceries just a bit ago . . .


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Maurice A. (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's mine... a custom speedy


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Manny49r (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kent.Pcl (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is one of mine. 
Orient CFTAB002 Power Reserve out for a drive!









Kent.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## crazyeyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## traf (Jan 21, 2014)

Kent.Pcl said:


> Here is one of mine.
> Orient CFTAB002 Power Reserve out for a drive!
> 
> 
> ...


328??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kent.Pcl (Mar 13, 2014)

Close. 
It's an 86' Mondial Cabriolet. Such a nice cruiser! 


Kent.


----------



## stefano11 (Feb 23, 2012)

not exactly steering wheel, but....Stowa MO...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

otw home this afternoon...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lysergication (Mar 17, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Bomfunk (Apr 25, 2013)

Seiko


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Vintage Harwood.



Regards,


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice watch. Nicer tattoos. 

And Hello Kitty is nice too


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Terpits said:


> Nice watch. Nicer tattoos.
> 
> And Hello Kitty is nice too


danke. this thing just came in the mail. it's only been a few hours, but for one of the cheapest watches i've bought i'm damn impressed.

hello kitty makes every work truck grrr manlier!


----------



## Manny49r (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

I knew I picked this variant of the slide-rule Seiko Superior for a reason...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

Doing some chores in the old Hilux, surprisingly the colour of the instruments is a perfect match for the watch.










Sent from teh interweb thingy


----------



## Remedy01 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

great day for top down motoring...it's one of those situations where the car is cheaper than the watch lol...


----------



## Kent.Pcl (Mar 13, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> great day for top down motoring...it's one of those situations where the car is cheaper than the watch lol...


Nice shot! And nice steering wheel!
What car is this?

Kent.


----------



## AvantGardeTime (Aug 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Poleposition (Mar 6, 2014)

Not the best pic of the watch haha


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

Good crazy LA weather morning


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Kent.Pcl said:


> Nice shot! And nice steering wheel!
> What car is this?
> 
> Kent.


Thanks Kent. It's a '96 Miata with Momo steering wheel and a bunch other mods to make it more fun to drive yet still cheap to own...


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Good weather brings out the death trap. It's a steering device, right?


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

soopad00pa said:


> Good weather brings out the death trap. It's a steering device, right?


No hello kitty grips?


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

Terpits said:


> No hello kitty grips?


this thing is such a POS it doesn't require any demasculinization.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

soopad00pa said:


> this thing is such a POS it doesn't require any demasculinization.


Hahaha!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Vintage Wyler on vintage steering wheel!



Regards,


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Does this steering wheel count? I was standing outside of the vehicle and bending down to reach to wheel. Doing a little roadside assistance.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## WristProtector (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)

bestak said:


> Chunlei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O snap u got it!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

jsj11 said:


>


Beautiful Pelagos there !


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## googleplex (Apr 17, 2014)

This is without a doubt the dumbest thread I've ever seen on a forum and believe me, I've seen some really dumb threads.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

googleplex said:


> This is without a doubt the dumbest thread I've ever seen on a forum and believe me, I've seen some really dumb threads.


Really????? I think it's a fun thread. I like seeing what people have strapped to their wrist and what they drive. Just call me and clearly many others dumb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

RBrylawski said:


> Really????? I think it's a fun thread. I like seeing what people have strapped to their wrist and what they drive. Just call me and clearly many others dumb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well.......... The "I" in WIS does stand for "idiot." :-d


----------



## Kent.Pcl (Mar 13, 2014)

googleplex said:


> This is without a doubt the dumbest thread I've ever seen on a forum and believe me, I've seen some really dumb threads.


Yeah, thanks for your input...

As others already pointed out, I think we are a nice team of idiots then.. 
In my opinion, this thread is just very nice. Always good to see what people are wearing/driving. Needless to say that watches and fine leather steering wheels are a great mix 

Kent.


----------



## Kent.Pcl (Mar 13, 2014)

And to bounce back on those words.. Here is one of my favorite Orient with my daily driver! 









Kent.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Another one of my '48 Bulova.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Well.......... The "I" in WIS does stand for "idiot." :-d


Guilty as Charged!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Kent.Pcl said:


> Yeah, thanks for your input...
> 
> As others already pointed out, I think we are a nice team of idiots then..
> In my opinion, this thread is just very nice. Always good to see what people are wearing/driving. Needless to say that watches and fine leather steering wheels are a great mix
> ...


I created the thread because I seem to really appreciate my watch when it's on the steering wheel. I like the look of natural light hitting the watch dial and the feel of my car underneath me , that being said I'm glad others have posted here and enjoy the pics...weird but true


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Citizen BN0000-04H. Kind of torn on this one. Overall a bit small, but the bezel, face and lume are really nice.


----------



## justthebest (Mar 1, 2014)

Just picked it up.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Headed to the gym.


----------



## Guitarman19853 (Nov 18, 2013)

First day with the new watch!


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## cretino (Jun 11, 2012)

B + B


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Rafavnk (Feb 6, 2014)

Guitarman19853 said:


> First day with the new watch!
> 
> View attachment 1461436


Wow gorgeous watch! What's the name of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

German + German today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

My new Grand Seiko SBGR083 in my E350 Coupe:


----------



## BeerCave (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a better pic of the GS and the Benz logo on the steering wheel:


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots of driving today. I got to spend a lot of time looking at my flagship watch. Here we are on our way to teach some music lessons.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

BeerCave said:


> Mine.


Wow that looks like a hand grenade about to go off. What is it?


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## AbuKalb93 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## BeerCave (Aug 17, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Wow that looks like a hand grenade about to go off. What is it?


It's an American watch company called Tired Watch Company. Very unusual and big.


----------



## rearwindowfan (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Black monster, bam!










Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.uk (Jun 30, 2011)

This one at the moment. SD.

Watches and Cigars.


----------



## james.uk (Jun 30, 2011)

Bueller67 said:


> View attachment 1464067


A Raymond Weil I actually like!

What model is that?

Watches and Cigars.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rocking the classic


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Time Check (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## az1978 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just picked up my new ride. Black on black 2014 Durango R/T...
goes perfectly with my new Bell & Ross Phantom!


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Project Watch


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow! OP is still going strong! Love that project watch....tad small for my tastes, but still a real looker! Mine is a shot from a weird sunny/rainy day up here in the NW.


----------



## Bud001 (Dec 18, 2008)

This round: the Magrette Regattare Chronograph. Magic provided by Photoshop


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

james.uk said:


> This one at the moment. SD.
> 
> Watches and Cigars.


British car?


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Wore my gnarly Omega Dynamic today.


----------



## kyuhur (Dec 9, 2012)

Revival of a vintage in an actual vintage


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Being driven today by the mrs on our 5th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Being driven today by the mrs on our 5th wedding anniversary.


Congratulations! Enjoy your day


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

PAM 164 on oem rubber band to end the week...


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

It's always hard to get this watch off my wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Does it have to be today? I've got a few...




































































































You can see the chronology of my collection. There's a few missing but you can tell my tastes have changed. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> Does it have to be today? I've got a few...


The golden eye is awesome.


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

quintus auf & ab . . .


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Stowa and Ford

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Waiting for my wife . . .


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Terpits (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Time Check (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is my GP, owned since it was brand new in 1977. Back then, Quartz was this amazing new technology, and they were proud to say so, right on the dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

new shirt to match with the watch


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Matt Ngai (Mar 9, 2014)

My new IWC IW5454


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Casio G-Shock 5600


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

On a scooter in Bali


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Touch Titanium To Tell The Time Today

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

2013 F71 :]


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Wearing my beater to Costco...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Just picked it up from DHL.

Ita










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolvalley5150 (Jan 10, 2014)

Let's try "guess my watch"! ;-)


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Tag F1 is mine. The VW is a rental.


----------



## ethanator (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## bero (Feb 20, 2014)

This is one of my first watches.. It's getting some wrist time today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Out of all of my Swiss Autos... I seem to be wearing this inexpensive Deep Blue quartz a lot lately. It's just a cool watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Took this one in the driveway.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Armida A1 (first day!)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaner (Jan 8, 2011)

Planet Ocean tunnel shot:


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## bero (Feb 20, 2014)

Wearing this beauty today..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A diver still feels at home in heavy rain.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Three recent ones.


----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

Orange Monster on a Defender 90:


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Baby Monster and M Sport...



Ita


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Last day with my Bovet Sportster. It´s getting too hot for a leather strap.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

VOSTOK EUROPE on the wrist.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

A great day to drive...


----------



## Cnd Ovi (May 6, 2014)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## csmoore88 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Luis6 said:


> View attachment 1492649


LOVE everything about this picture.


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words.　^_^


Quake1028 said:


> LOVE everything about this picture.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I was sitting in my buddies car, waiting for him on Sunday. Snapped this photo as my Speedy was looking photogenic as always.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

maranez's minimalist design on the racha is perfect - especially the sapphire bezel and black date at an obscure position allowing a normal/full 3 o'clock applique.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Quick couple shots at the light.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bero (Feb 20, 2014)

First photo of my new Seamaster Professional! Rocking these two workhorses today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Dirty window


----------



## jrosales (Jun 22, 2012)

Going full European


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

Great Grandpa Oscar's retirement watch - a GP Sea-Hawk from '59 or '60, I believe


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My daily: Orient Duty in my Lexus IS350


Sent from my Galaxy S4 Active using Tapatalk.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Rad Red Brick said:


> Great Grandpa Oscar's retirement watch - a GP Sea-Hawk from '59 or '60, I believe


Very nice.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

German Engineering Times Two!


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

Sinn 856 non-UTC


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Bell & Ross BR03-92 Golden Heritage in my father-in-law's Camaro SS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)

The dry cleaner screwed up on my sleeve. Watch still looks great though!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Today I decided to go digital.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

~Sherry.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Taken this afternoon while on my way to a dental torture appointment:


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL. "dental torture appointment..." My partner is in dentistry; she got a kick out of that. 

~Sherry.



RBrylawski said:


> Taken this afternoon while on my way to a dental torture appointment:
> 
> View attachment 1502580


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Popoki Nui said:


> LOL. "dental torture appointment..." My partner is in dentistry; she got a kick out of that.
> 
> ~Sherry.


Please let her know I meant no offense to Dental Professionals. Honest. And I love my dentist, even though over the last couple years, my mouth has eaten enough $$ to have funded an Omega Planet Ocean 8500 and then some! I actually pointed that out to him today. Yes I did!!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

First day!


----------



## bdcoffey (May 1, 2014)

Snapped this picture on my way to lodge a couple of weeks ago.

-Brian


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonino & 59mph










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## pico.express (Apr 22, 2014)

Breitling Avenger II GMT and Beemer.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

On today's trip to grocery store.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Stowa and trusty Ford in the rain

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Watch worth more than car.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Runaque (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Terry_fox (May 23, 2014)

old navitimer 816


----------



## Terry_fox (May 23, 2014)

Royal Oak


----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally back from an overhaul...8 weeks later!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just arrived. Lew & Huey Spectre...










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just arrived. Lew & Huey Spectre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks terrific Chris!!


----------



## pico.express (Apr 22, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just arrived. Lew & Huey Spectre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your watch!


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Cruising Solo with Bremont! b-)


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

pico.express said:


> Love your watch!


I'm betting if you're nice (well, even if you're not) you can probably buy one! Lew & Huey Watches


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## gbrldz (May 15, 2014)

soopad00pa said:


>


Was this photo taken in Richmond, VA?


----------



## canboy (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Taken1 (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

plastique999 said:


>


Now that is impressive!!! ;-)

Ita


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

New car old watch.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Breitling _for_ Tesla.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Busy day with the wife...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Stanleyduck (Dec 18, 2013)

Recognize mine?



plastique999 said:


> Busy day with the wife...
> 
> Sent from my 16M


I can hold my wheels like that too


----------



## opinian (Aug 29, 2013)

I just love this domed acrylic crystal and the side profile of the Carrera.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Waiting for my wife the other night in her 2014 Explorer. I really like the truck, it's fully loaded and is actually pretty fun to drive.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

RBrylawski said:


> Please let her know I meant no offense to Dental Professionals. Honest. And I love my dentist, even though over the last couple years, my mouth has eaten enough $$ to have funded an Omega Planet Ocean 8500 and then some! I actually pointed that out to him today. Yes I did!!


Late reply, but over the last 2-3 years I have had enough dental work to fund an AP ROO! My dentist suspiciously started wearing a Rolex Sub C ND about 9 months ago. He said it was from his wife, but I know the truth....my teeth funded that watch !


----------



## Sonngy (May 31, 2014)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Beautiful picture


----------



## Sonngy (May 31, 2014)

plastique999 said:


> Busy day with the wife...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your successful life


----------



## OneMoreOnce (Apr 6, 2010)

*Crepas - L'ocean*


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Cruising Solo in Phoenix! :-!


----------



## gbrldz (May 15, 2014)

Just got this in yesterday. Absolutely love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Through the mountains...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

The just released MWC "Hawthorn".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

My protrek from a few days ago


My seiko earlier today in a parking lot


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Alpina Extreme Diver


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Zenith EP Red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 project watch mod


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

In Australia I'd have to wear my watch on my right wrist to get a shot like that.



zfromvan said:


> My protrek from a few days ago


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

gbrldz said:


> Just got this in yesterday. Absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The car or the watch?

(Let's just be honest; could I have not commented on that one...)


----------



## davidpg (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## jcbarnard (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice pics. Topic is a bit vain for my taste though. Hope these are in your driveways  In canada we'll get a steep fine for pulling out the cell phone even when at a light. As a motorcyclist, I don't think the fine is steep enough 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> F71 project watch mod


That is a cool watch. 
How can I order one to support the forum? Looks like they are sold out

Sent from my 16M


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Pretty cool picture for an iPhone shot of my Grand Seiko SGBR083:


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

maa101770 said:


> View attachment 1462889
> 
> 
> Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


Please PM Me...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

plastique999 said:


> That is a cool watch.
> How can I order one to support the forum? Looks like they are sold out
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Sorry bud, they sold out, maybe on will pop up on sales forum


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

Found this shot in my iphone pics from ages ago to share


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Steering wheel no, wheels yes.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Seiko skx diver on oxford nato










Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

certina's ds - precursor to the g-shock.


----------



## pablosedo (Jun 13, 2014)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 46. Just picked it up yesterday here on forum. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

New lew & huey model orthos diver prototypes arrived yesterday.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

docvail said:


> New lew & huey model orthos diver prototypes arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GREAT Chris!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

RBrylawski said:


> Looks GREAT Chris!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rod!!!!

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Taking my Chinese girl out for a spin.










I somehow managed to post this despite using Tapatalk.


----------



## Wriststar (Jun 9, 2014)

At night
Seamaster and my BMW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acpracing (Apr 16, 2013)

I






Speedmaster in my Mgb and in PARC expose about to start the most recent national rally for Ford.
View attachment 1529165


Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## acpracing (Apr 16, 2013)

Mgb image failed. Second try.








Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

winter is the season to have the roof down here. Love the light.


----------



## Velorum (Jan 16, 2014)

Modified Amphibia


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

Snowflake arrived this past week. Electromagnetic braking on the watch, and the car too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_rookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Latest acquisition: LE Chronoris GP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## pablosedo (Jun 13, 2014)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

My weekend warrior (white GShock):


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

1st post on this thread for a while


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mid afternoon change after getting this back from being repaired


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

Sinn and Skoda


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

My wife posted this!










Sent from my 16M


----------



## Pilotds (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Paying homage to LeMans









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

plastique999 said:


> Paying homage to LeMans


Aston and now CGT? Wow. Those are some cars.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Mark355 said:


> Aston and now CGT? Wow. Those are some cars.


You are SO right.... 

Ita


----------



## arguetaoscar76 (Jun 14, 2014)

SMP ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)




----------



## jyyck (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Sunday with the Reverso :]


----------



## Tudoris (Mar 13, 2014)

My latest acquisition:










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## frediiii (Jan 10, 2014)

suiting the wing mirrors today 










Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

M6


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## watch_rookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Vakane said:


>


Not something you see everyday in this thread... Watch and handle bars... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Roller.959 said:


> View attachment 1555834
> 
> 
> View attachment 1555836


HEY......Where have 'ya been??


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## watch_rookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Oris Classic Worldtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmixxx (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

rmixxx said:


>


That GSAR looks great on you!!! ;-)


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Lume lume lume lume!!!


----------



## timeguru32 (Jul 6, 2014)

FM


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

timeguru32 said:


> FM


Somehow the watch and car don't quite go together!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

mrk said:


> Lume lume lume lume!!!


Very nice shot


----------



## Wangensten (Jan 13, 2013)

Fort Wayne, IN









Oslo, Norway


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Wangensten said:


> Very nice shot


 Thanks!


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wangensten said:


> Fort Wayne, IN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, sweetness right there

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orangutan (Feb 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

I staged a couple on-the-wheel pictures...taken in the parking lot at work, with the parking break on. What can I say...I don't live very dangerously


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

VSA en route to Canberra to visit the Australian War Memorial and the National Gallery...

Ita










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bu11itt (Dec 9, 2013)

I liked the angle of the sun the other day so I snapped this one&#8230;


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chopard Mille Miglia this weekend :]


----------



## SpaceView (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jyyck (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholam77 (May 28, 2014)

German watch, German car. (Steinhart Ocean GMT and VW Jetta mk4 2.slow with manual transmission)









Or sometimes the wife's Saab 9-3 turbo.


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

Guarionex said:


> How's this. It's all the steering I need.
> 
> Nice! I was doing that for years, saved a lot of money on gas
> 
> Oops...see my next post


----------



## watchinator (Jul 11, 2014)

Guarionex said:


> How's this. It's all the steering I need.
> 
> View attachment 964555


Nice! I was doing that for years, saved a lot of money on gas


----------



## orangutan (Feb 8, 2012)

PAM 24 and M135i...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wabbit88 (Jun 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

watchinator said:


> Nice! I was doing that for years, saved a lot of money on gas


Yeah, but you pay for that savings in other ways.


----------



## elyk nordneg (Sep 28, 2010)

In a rat rod... Jk it's an old chevette I found in the woods 










The WUS tourbillon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj (Apr 2, 2014)

There is something about this trend that is mildly douchy. I guess sometimes I can be a mild douche.



















Jason Miller

We are all in this together. Remember, I'm pulling for ya.


----------



## William O Jackson Jr (Mar 11, 2014)

" When your ready to quit, you're 1/2 way there"


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

yep . .


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

drhr said:


> yep . .


Love the Gondolo!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## William O Jackson Jr (Mar 11, 2014)

Working my Blue Angles Eco-Drive on a NATO!!! Took the wife's MIni with the top down to the GYM!!!!

" When your ready to quit, you're 1/2 way there"


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Waiting in the car while my wife shops!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie27 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## zmq (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Lew & Huey Acionna on gulf racing NATO.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## nuts4watches (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## thehighwayjazz (Apr 18, 2014)

Longines heritage 1954
Wishing you wonderful day.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

Breitling SOH46.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

nuts4watches said:


> View attachment 1570998


What watch is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micmiz (Jul 23, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> I snapped this pic at a red light today. Anyone else?
> View attachment 936489


Definitely like that watch


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

EnochRoot said:


> What watch is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think that's a Seven Friday.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jyyck (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my smart watch using Tapatalk


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Here is a pic of my ProTrek being put to work. My hand is on the steering wheel of my off-road toy. Great day of riding last Saturday!


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

In!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drzed (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## nuts4watches (Jan 22, 2014)

EnochRoot said:


> What watch is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's new TESORO watch, just in pre-order now: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/official-tesoro-kickstarter-pre-order-giveaway-thread-1061026.html


----------



## nuts4watches (Jan 22, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> I think that's a Seven Friday.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/official-tesoro-kickstarter-pre-order-giveaway-thread-1061026.html


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

RBrylawski said:


> HEY......Where have 'ya been??


Hey...ya know...work hard-boat hard. Just a lot going on; a good thing. I see you dropped your MB. Sold or gifted?


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Shell77 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great thread some nice pics!


----------



## DeepRed (Jul 28, 2014)

Great thread some nice pics!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

moonphase


----------



## friedymeister (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Modded SKX


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Double rainbow FTW 

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

Seeing some of the photos in this thread, it seems that many were taken while the driver was driving. I enjoy all of the wonderful photos in this thread, but safety first please.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Speedy Date all week :]


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## jongoff09 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll contribute


----------



## billr (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## watch_rookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Wearing my Oris complication today...


----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

The Oak needs some sunshine after spending a whole month indoors.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

Oris Royal Flying Doctor Service Limited Edition.


----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Back seat?










Ita


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Bremont ALT1-C/BK


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Strange color combination...I know. But I like it!


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)




----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Working on Sunday arvo! Ho-hum...










Ita


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Lew & Huey Spectre










Glycine Combat Sub










Lew & Huey Orthos prototype










Aevig Huldra










Lew & Huey Blue Acionna










Lew & Huey white/orange Acionna prototype










Lew & Huey Acionna










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

My Certina's


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Orient STI :]


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)

A fun watch.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Beater Citizen in a bond NATO


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

maxpowerman said:


> Beater Citizen in a bond NATO


handcuffs? job or hobby


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

metalgear said:


> handcuffs? job or hobby


Hah! Unfortunately job!


----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Sinnko mod









A little Transporter style pic


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Does the dash count?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

And yes the signal wire for the oil pres. Gauge is bad










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gray Cerberus #001










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Never done one of these B/4, Today is Friday, Friday is Day-date, also grass cutting today, so.....


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

AT 8500 :]


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Scuba Dude today.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

brrrdn said:


> AT 8500 :]


Great watch... I wanted to like ya post, but I just can't on the nato!

Love it on the bracelet. I WANT ONE....

Ita


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

rikk727 said:


> Scuba Dude today.


Mine says HI...



These are great fun watches for what amounts to small change! Everyone should have one (or ten  )

Ita


----------



## ShawnG (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## timeguru32 (Jul 6, 2014)

Explorer.


----------



## timeguru32 (Jul 6, 2014)

Explorer.


----------



## k3vin (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## bensdaddyjoe (Sep 29, 2012)

Grovana GMT.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Jeez! I'm on pg 55. If people keep posting I'll never get to the end ;-)

Ebel 1911 and beater in Uhaul.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

A couple more. Seiko skx779 in Magnum R/T and vintage 1977 timex GB in the goat.


----------



## billr (Aug 10, 2013)

In line cueing up for my next Autocross run.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I found the last one I had for now. Oris TT3


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos proto today










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

These Gulf NATO straps are fun









Sent from my 16M


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk

SEIKO SNKN01


----------



## DEdestroyer (Aug 13, 2014)

What Seiko is that ? ^^^^^ Thats a great looking watch


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

My new used (1948 I think) IWC.


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

I hardly see anyone with their hands where they belong on the steering wheel. A sizable percentage have one hand on the wheel and its on the "wrong" side of 12. For example the right hand is at 10 o'clock. I can only conclude they are sitting way too close to the wheel.
Sorry, completely off the subject but your simile reminded me of one of my "hates"!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

DEdestroyer said:


> What Seiko is that ? ^^^^^ Thats a great looking watch


This one perhaps? https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-snkm97-1065791.html#post8176491


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

DEdestroyer said:


> What Seiko is that ? ^^^^^ Thats a great looking watch


Seiko SNKN01


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

well at least i get to appreciate the watch while i wait.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

[Q UOTE=metalgear;8257596]










well at least i get to appreciate the watch while i wait.[/QUOTE]

Nice!
What year is the Monaco?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> [Q UOTE=metalgear;8257596]
> 
> well at least i get to appreciate the watch while i wait.


Nice!
What year is the Monaco?

Sent from my 16M[/QUOTE]

hmmm not sure about the year but ts a cs2111 tag reissue but labelled "heuer monaco".
my future want includes the heuers on your list, except for the Silverstone, its the GMT 2446C


----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Russia (Apr 23, 2011)

My new addition....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Rusty's Dusty Mil-Bay










Lew & Huey Spectre in Fireball Orange


----------



## conra (Aug 24, 2014)

My new Parnis automatic @ 2000 volvo v40


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Got the car Friday, the strap last night. Without thinking, I realized the contrast stitching on the strap matched the interior contrast stitching! Fancy that.

This was an upgrade from my 160,000 miled Toyota Camry from 2003, which had finally given up the ghost and needed engine work that was more than the car was worth. Toyota sure builds a hell of a car, drove it across the country (CA to MI/NY) over 10 times. First time it had real problems, but not worth the fix.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Trying again. This one's better.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

GMT in the Jeep


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

Me with "Betsy"


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Rado Original Diver.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Taken by my camera phone.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Exp II. Having fun with Nato straps ^^


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Boring day at work... (So far!)










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

Drove the gf's car today


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

My Omega Seamaster for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dastick (Oct 6, 2013)

ray587 said:


> Just came across an australian watch industry portal - hoursandminutes.co


I guess this counts a your 'hands on the steering wheel", since you joined today and have made three posts all trying to drive traffic to your website!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ye old Citizen in ye ole Mazda.


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Steinhart...


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Love my Magrette PVD Chrono :-!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

That Yeep life!








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## DDHLeigh (May 17, 2013)




----------



## gmendoza (Dec 6, 2012)

Porsche Design Titanium driving a 930


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

Got this beauty yesterday:


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll play



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snivley75 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi 
I was wondering if someone can assist me in looking for a particular watch. 
The brand is Jaguar model number J635/1


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

snivley75 said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if someone can assist me in looking for a particular watch.
> The brand is Jaguar model number J635/1


You'll get more help if you started a thread on this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Navigating down the road with the Tissot Heritage Navigator










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninja Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Stuck in bumper-to-bumper traffic with my SMP 300m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Komandirskie....









Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Monster and Natos :]


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)




----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## thechrism (Aug 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Raymond Weil Maestro Phase De Lune










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

B&M :]


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Love this watch.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ImitationOfLife said:


> Love this watch.


Perfect "hands on the steering wheel" watch! Maybe you need some black leather driving gloves to go with it.


----------



## jharm (Aug 8, 2010)

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

;-)










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Chronolover (May 30, 2013)

ryanmanyes said:


> View attachment 1633313


That is NICE!

Tag Heuer calibre 1887 chrono (2012)
Omega Speedy Pro (2013)
Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 (2014)


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

not my pics.... i'll try to post some daily...


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

not mine


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

just a couple more...again not mine


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

ok.... maybe two more.


----------



## soopah (Jun 27, 2009)

Not the usual watch I go for, but maybe that is what attracted me to the (admittedly sale priced) Vostok Europe Gaz-14 Limousine Dualtime with Russian 32 jewel movement, in rose gold. Seen here at the wheel of my 2011 F-150. A classy and useful watch with a 24 hour hand and a rotating inner 24 hour bezel.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

rfortson said:


> Perfect "hands on the steering wheel" watch! Maybe you need some black leather driving gloves to go with it.


That can be arranged.


----------



## Chronolover (May 30, 2013)

A sneaky peep at my Breitling SOH 46.








Tag Heuer calibre 1887 chrono (2012)
Omega Speedy Pro (2013)
Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 (2014)


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Not mine...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oldie but goodie.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oldie but goodie.










Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

PO, which has some of the best AR treatment I've ever seen on a watch.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Aeromatic 1912


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tag Heuer Formula 1.


----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kells (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful day at a local course


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Lume shot on steering wheel pic.


----------



## sc08 lab (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## L216 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lew & Huey Spectre on the Le Mans from NATOStrapCo today.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cerberus in white.



















Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enrico81 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Coming to work this morning with the sunrise just hitting the wrist. 1977 Seiko 6139-6005.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Not steering but GSAR on Handlebar...

*


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

L216 said:


> View attachment 1641813


superb !


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Not mine...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ungodly-hour sleepy stoplight en route this morning:


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

Commuting home with my beater, happy weekend everyone.


----------



## friedymeister (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

SISTEM51 RED :]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


Is this Jaeger LeCoultre Limit Edition with Alarm?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

shartouh said:


> Is this Jaeger LeCoultre Limit Edition with Alarm?


No 
Longines Legend Diver no date

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## shartouh (Oct 9, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> No
> Longines Legend Diver no date
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


Thanks it just look JL . Thanks.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Closest I'll ever get to JLC.l love super compressor case's

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

A little dusty, but I am in my truck!!!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Omega DeVille GMT Coaxial on the way to work this morning.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

Concord C2


----------



## Thewatchescollector (Aug 17, 2013)

The car came with the watch?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Austrian (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Some of mine




























Regard, 
Renato

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Renato Cunha said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Alfa Romeo?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

plastique999 said:


> What Alfa Romeo?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Oh she is an Alfa Romeo 156 V6 1999, "the psychopath". She only rides this my best watches. 

The last pic with the Alpha, is a Fiat Bravo

Cheers
Renato


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My Glycine and Caddy.








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Austrian (Feb 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brianetta (Sep 23, 2014)

So, um... guess how much this watch cost me.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## MvdH (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## jcbarnard (Jul 26, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Got a few


Wow beutiful collection


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

This one is going to cause me to wreck one day.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## inspektor.rother (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Minivan, baby!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Brianetta (Sep 23, 2014)

say76: Now that's a driver's watch.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Brianetta said:


> say76: Now that's a driver's watch.


Just got the car serviced today so the Pogue was the right choice i think.


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tissot:


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

SMPc Blue


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Took my hand off the throttle.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

SMPc Blue


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

I love this thread, it combines two of my favourite things . . . Cars and watches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Zenith ChronoMaster :]


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Tropik SS.


----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm noticing quite a few BMW steering wheels in this thread too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sinn 556i









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hordeton (Dec 27, 2007)

My new sarg009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

El Primero & Jeep :]


----------



## Statick (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

Does this count?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Test driving a stingray... But the steering wheel is not telescoping so I couldn't get both in the frame


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cell phone.


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

My new arrival of today. 
Ancon Sea Shadow.


----------



## Tclef (Feb 18, 2014)

That moment when you think you've taken a great picture and then realize during the editing process that you've shed a hair on your sleeve right on your wrist. I think the cover up job was alright. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Test driving the 2015 s550 coupe


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

Memphis1 said:


> Test driving the 2015 s550 coupe


Wow........Wonderful car!


----------



## Jim123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inhaus (Jul 30, 2014)

need to get a better quality picture but this is my wife's wrist shot. her new air king in her new car.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

out for a drive . . .


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

E52


----------



## andysm (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, some of you guys are actually driving!!!!!! Forget texting and driving watch out for the WIS getting a macro. "I don't know what happened officer. I was minding my own business, the lighting was just right, and then BAM, it just happened."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Using my mobile; please pardon the brevity of my reply, and any typos.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Hitting the 200,000 mile mark with my Lew & Huey Cerberus.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

Seiko SARB033


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

In the Big truck today










Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

After Midnight


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

EBEL 1911 Discovery :]


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Luis6 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Took the 'vette out today...

















l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk.


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

Ancon Sea Shadow.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Bb6xcton (Oct 27, 2014)

I snapped this pic at a red light today.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I knew I took this photo for a reason. Fun thread!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Frankp (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Seiko Bell-matic


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## RBrylawski (Aug 28, 2012)

docvail said:


> The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


Yes, but you'll get used to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Henry T said:


>


Omega and Ford is always +1!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia stronk!
Tractor stronk!
Winter jacket stronk(and pretty long sleeves too)!
Sadly this thing shakes like crazy: picture blurred
I sware on me mum, will make better photo sooner or later!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

And THE winner of the thread. 
Respect !
E52



Kukaruz said:


> Vostok Amphibia stronk!
> Tractor stronk!
> Winter jacket stronk(and pretty long sleeves too)!
> Sadly this thing shakes like crazy: picture blurred
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

Reverso 976. Picked it up today.

Excuse the picture quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Nutty28 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

Nutty28 said:


> View attachment 1943682


Stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

Might as well jump in here with some of mine:


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Took this one a while back and forgot to post it!


----------



## inhaus (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## lquinn425 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchSnob80 (Nov 11, 2014)

Slightly retouched, I may add


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Two German brethren on the road:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Aquanaut out 'n about


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## truthinthedetails (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

tank out and about


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Old ones
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The new tapatalk sucks. Just sayin'...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

PAM 88 :]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked this up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I was going to post this on November 9th during the anniversary but I was out of town. So . . .

Here's East meets West . . . German. Personally, I'm more partial to the West German. Despite being on this forum.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Sporting the uber-affordable Casio SpeedMuster out and about. New nato. Under 50 with the new shoes.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

Just had a domed sapphire crystal installed on my Mako II. I'm a little enamored with it.


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

the original mark II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stuck on traffic 
:-(
(Stopped)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astraeus said:


>


What Peugeot do you drive ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Omega's 2012 London Olympics LE . . .


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

In the mrs's car today


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

How about 3 hands on a steering wheel?

Excuse the fat legs ;-)


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What Peugeot do you drive ?


1Ω7.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

VSA maverick gs


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice VSA Memphis. A Mav is on my list!

Ita


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

Got my Planet Ocean homage all complete. 
Love it!


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

the newly launched helios delphin - if you ever needed a reason to get a microbrand....


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Nick Bailey (May 16, 2014)

Old pics..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mukuld (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## mikeylacroix (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Something something tapatalk...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

mikeylacroix said:


>


Really good pics of that beauty, Mikey, I likey!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Man from OZ...

Car from Deutschland...

Watch from Zhong Guo..



Ita


----------



## Jdunn709 (Nov 21, 2013)

Into the woods...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ttp (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Astraeus said:


>


I see what you did there... haha


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jnadz (Jun 1, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> View attachment 2198810


What is the model on this Deep Blue?... Size?... I like it.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

BMW M3 E46 and Baume Mercier Capeland


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

Finally the roof down again after a couple weeks of rain, still cloudy. I'll get 3 days of sun and then I will be off to the European winter for many weeks.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Cripes I got drunk today so wife driving me taking dodgy
Iphone pic...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminor


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

In answer to an earlier question its a Deep Blue Master 2000 III no longer in production, and it's 44mm in diameter. I waited patiently for one to come up in the sales forum and I was lucky enough to finally nab one in time.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)

sorry double post


----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 379CID (Aug 19, 2012)

Only my second day wearing the watch...


----------



## Tourbill (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

A godbye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

A goodbye tour on this wonderful Porsche 993 carrera 4s since we are selling it
I'm gonna miss this jewel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

bobo90 said:


> View attachment 2338698
> 
> A goodbye tour on this wonderful Porsche 993 carrera 4s since we are selling it
> I'm gonna miss this jewel
> ...


Why sell?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

plastique999 said:


> Why sell?
> 
> Sent from my 16M


We need a little cash in this moment and it's time to change it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wabbitbugs (Dec 5, 2014)

IWC Portofino chrono


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Jeep x Navitimer :]


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Watch: Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime

Car: 2015 Subaru WRX


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Same watch, now in a 2001 Honda S2000


----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## 379CID (Aug 19, 2012)

shadow102 said:


>


Interesting watch. I don't think I've seen a sword hands dial combined with the blue Bond watch bezel before.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Moonwatch


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## shadow102 (Jul 29, 2014)

379CID said:


> Interesting watch. I don't think I've seen a sword hands dial combined with the blue Bond watch bezel before.


yeah i recently aquired it, it is the 2055.50 with a bond bezel and bond bracelet. I think i like the electric blue face better than the newer blue faces


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

STi x Spring Drive :]


----------



## airsama (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

At the wheel of my bus










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

New (for me) Sea Gull out for first drive...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


the two complement each other rather nicely.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

checking the Tesla Model S


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Feeling sporty today!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

justbecauseIcan said:


> checking the Tesla Model S
> 
> View attachment 2410097


Get it!! I didn't know they were using Mercedes stalks


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

jah said:


>


Hands down one of the best looking green Sub dials on here period. Not particularly a fan of green dials but this one........is spectacular !!


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only one working today....at least the ride in was fun.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Rubinho (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

Parmigiani


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannorama (Jun 13, 2014)

You should not take photos of watches while moving period, especially at such high speeds!!! If not for your own safety for those around you. Are you really that desperate to post a photo of your watch to risk your life?
Seems crazy to me.



bronxbomber252 said:


> Watch: Breitling Transocean Chronograph Unitime
> 
> Car: 2015 Subaru WRX


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

dannorama said:


> You should not take photos of watches while moving period, especially at such high speeds!!! If not for your own safety for those around you. Are you really that desperate to post a photo of your watch to risk your life?
> Seems crazy to me.


Wife + camera phone held out of my field of view by said wife.

She actually took this pic before I joined the forum, I do photography as a hobby and really liked the lighting so I had her try to capture the image I had in mind... Unfortunately camera phones lack the dynamic range required to capture the lighting as I imagined, the DSLR would have been impossible to use without obstructing my vision, and there was not a safe place to stop. she took a similar one in one of our other cars too because I decided I liked the way it looked with the gauges actually doing something.

You know what they say about when you assume... Make an "ass" out if "u" and "me"

P.S. If you really want to have a heart attack, go over to the thread in Pilot & mil of photos in the cockpit.. Lots of photos from inside moving planes going way faster than my WRX or S2000 could ever dream of


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Steering wheel and lume


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


have to admit I like your classic watches better but this one fits the ride quite well. time for me to upgrade what I thought was a sporty car Infiniti G37S and a rather nice watch B&M flyback. you clearly are in a different league but next time i am in LA I would not mind a spin in the cavallino rampante


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> have to admit I like your classic watches better but this one fits the ride quite well. time for me to upgrade what I thought was a sporty car Infiniti G37S and a rather nice watch B&M flyback. you clearly are in a different league but next time i am in LA I would not mind a spin in the cavallino rampante


Grazie!
Any time my friend

Sent from my 16M


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

3570 :]


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Not exactly steering wheel..


----------



## drbooya (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## bena87 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Nocturnal (Apr 6, 2014)

tetia said:


>





Memphis1 said:


> Steering wheel and lume


Do you get Certina in the US? I just ordered one for myself yesterday. yours looks great!


----------



## Nocturnal (Apr 6, 2014)

tetia said:


>





plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


i can't think of any other word to describe this other than stunning!


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## rmccullough21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Can't remember whether I posted this one or not...memory, it's a precious thing.


----------



## wruck (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just picked up my latest mod, the Planet Dutchman Pro XL...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


Nice watch.
What is this?


----------



## MNskito (Oct 11, 2014)

docvail said:


>


Is this the Pogue you unexpectedly picked up a week ago? It looks pretty good on the new strap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

bbfrid said:


>


Wow, I love that Sinn! What model is that?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

marsy101 said:


> Wow, I love that Sinn! What model is that?


Thanks. It's a Sinn 6015 St. Here is the URL from the Sinn website: https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/6015_St.htm

I was looking for a nice moonphase automatic and searched for quite awhile. The Longines Master Collection moonphase intrigued me, but I was searching in Chrono 24 and saw this model. It uses a Valjoux 7751 which is a historicaly reliable movement and has a solid caseback and acrylic crystal. Supposedly, the watch was available with a sapphire crystal and also with a sapphire exhibition caseback but I couldn't find one with those options. This is actually my 49th birthday present to myself and i just received in the mail (from Greece!). Hence the day and date are not yet set.

Unfortunately, I think this model has been discontinued.


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

bbfrid said:


> Thanks. It's a Sinn 6015 St. Here is the URL from the Sinn website: https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/6015_St.htm
> 
> I was looking for a nice moonphase automatic and searched for quite awhile. The Longines Master Collection moonphase intrigued me, but I was searching in Chrono 24 and saw this model. It uses a Valjoux 7751 which is a historicaly reliable movement and has a solid caseback and acrylic crystal. Supposedly, the watch was available with a sapphire crystal and also with a sapphire exhibition caseback but I couldn't find one with those options. This is actually my 49th birthday present to myself and i just received in the mail (from Greece!). Hence the day and date are not yet set.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think this model has been discontinued.


Thanks, appreciate the details.

I'm also considering a moonphase at some point in the future, will keep this in my 'watches' folder for future inspiration.

Happy Birthday.... what's the 50th present going to be?!


----------



## Redemption (Aug 31, 2010)

PAM312.

Fresh out the iPhone.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

bena87 said:


>


Love the Avatar..."I got a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell!"


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Seiko SNN19 on the steering wheel of my new Mitsu Triton.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

I like Chinese...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## jtaa05 (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## cadet (Jan 1, 2015)

Not a steering wheel but a pic from my ride this morning


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently arrived Orthos


----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)

Black5 said:


> Nice watch.
> What is this?


Sorry for the late reply.

It's a Geckota K1 B-Uhr Vintage Flieger. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Recently arrived Orthos


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rick


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Evebreath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

My $99 eBay find


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Here are a couple I took recently of my favorite watches in the car.


----------



## ThePandava (Jun 21, 2014)

My first car - Toyota le 2007 and nighthawk, both Japanese


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

EBEL 1911 BTR GMT :]


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Been awhile since I've played...:


----------



## tmashphotos (Jan 17, 2015)

Only have looked about 1/4 through this thread but have seen some incredible things. Here is my first post, look forward to sharing more and seeing what everyone else shares as well


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

"hands" on steering wheel !


----------



## Shazbot (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

"Steering wheel"


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

M6...


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Monaco :]


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

...


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

brrrdn said:


> Monaco :]


Brother...









Sent from my 16M


----------



## cretino (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Newest addition. Pic taken at post office parking lot.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Hands on wheel.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)

Nighthawk on C&B strap.


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Can't recall whether I posted this one before. Nothing fancy, just an SKX399


----------



## mc4nam (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

intra-matic and XL1200L

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## splee (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

JoeKing said:


>


My OCD wants the watch hands to be at 4:40 so as to mimic the Benz logo


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Close enough to 10:08 for me...


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Happy Chinese New Year !


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Kennykid (Feb 6, 2014)

Maratac Pilot custom strap.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)




----------



## artemique (Feb 22, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium with NATO strap @ Moscow traffic jam.


----------



## Kensei1523 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## lyonsroar (May 20, 2009)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


You need to adopt me... 

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

A couple of micros this week


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This should be in topic.


----------



## n00btastica (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Turbos142 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)

I see most here drive cars. I drive a truck(Ram 2500) 80% of the time.


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Old faithful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mid day change up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice photo - appreciate the effort that went into making this.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

A shot from couple days back


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

My $99 eBay find (on an $80 strap lol)


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This should do


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

PAM 184 :]


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Meant to add this at 5:45am but got busy at work....


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

there you have it


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioC5 (Mar 12, 2015)

*My old Tag*


*You wanted to see more of the car.*


----------



## Srfade (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's one of them.


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Here's some shots from over the past few months.


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

New aquisition


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rick


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Everyone's pimping their Sekios well I hate being left out of anything lol here's mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

today







and earlier this month...


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Rocking the new to me SARB035 today. I absolutely love the juxtaposition of the super classy watch with my beat old 82 Bronco. People keep trying to label me, and I keep confusing the hell out of them...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My Titanium Omega Planet Ocean Liquid Metal today...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Driving home after having picked this squale 20 atmos heritage from a WIS member...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

LOVE this hamilton pan Europ


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

EnderW said:


> today
> View attachment 3323626
> 
> and earlier this month...
> View attachment 3323650


has to be one of the most gorgeous watches I've seen


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

metalgear said:


> "hands" on steering wheel !


I think I said this already but I LOVE this watch.


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

Me and my X-Wind sitting in my dead car waiting for a tow truck :-(


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

My Vintage heuer 510. & my my pimp Classic fiat


----------



## MCT (Nov 12, 2013)

Is that wound from a sharp watch bezel? 


larryganz said:


> My Titanium Omega Planet Ocean Liquid Metal today...


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice day out, so walking today with my FFF








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GPTS (Mar 11, 2015)

Going to buy wine.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Was off to the coin op car wash to pretend I wasn't drowning in work. That dream cost $2.50 for 4 minutes.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

So I posted a picture last night with the flash of my new to me Squale 20 atm heritage. Here it is this morning in the sunlight.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Swiss Octo on the road to London............

(Ontario, .......look which side I'm on.)


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Tissot t-touch titanium







this rocks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A better picture


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

SKX007. Sorry for the lack of quality in this picture.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's a Pan Europ sorta morning!


----------



## Stattman (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry for the dark pic


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Russian aviator number 76 out of 200 and outstanding watch I love it.







it is hard to take a picture when you're watching the road and I have to watch the road. At the time I was hauling this and not paying attention to road and this don't mix unless it's the 4th of July and a good spark







BOOM BOOM And not in a good way lolol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## evanPGH (Jun 29, 2012)

Jerome T said:


> My Vintage heuer 510. & my my pimp Classic fiat


YES!! Love it!

Mine for today, love how the dial looks just as good without sunlight but it takes on a completely different personality.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Maranez bangla at night


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

My dressy Chinese Zunda.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably not hard to tell what kind of car I drive:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First steering wheel pic with the new-to-me bracelet on my Sinn!!


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, so Im parked in the garage....get the '02 out for a drive tomorrow.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## xlr8rbmx (Feb 25, 2015)

This thread rocks. Here's my contribution for now:


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

xlr8rbmx said:


> This thread rocks. Here's my contribution for now:


Great shot! Audi S4?


----------



## xlr8rbmx (Feb 25, 2015)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Great shot! Audi S4?


Thanks! Yessir, my nogaro blue stage 3 2001 S4. Sold a couple years ago but it was a riot with ~400awhp. Next Audi will be an RS model though.


----------



## cesarpr (Oct 18, 2014)

Had to rock this Jazzmaster while driving to a Jazz Festival in Hamilton! It was meant to be!


----------



## Neeko (Nov 21, 2012)

Took this a couple days ago


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo (Oct 5, 2012)

Already posted this one on the Orient forum, but still, here we go:


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry I keep posting the same watch. I'm in love!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Today:


----------



## INTERIMLAMB (Jul 27, 2014)

Kosa is tremendous today...


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the steering wheel on the USCG Icebreaker "Polar Sea"


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally get to make my submission to this thread


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Medusa said:


> This is the steering wheel on the USCG Icebreaker "Polar Sea"
> 
> View attachment 3421370


Very unusual to see the word "left" printed on the wheel indicator. They got it right on the steering gear pumps though.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Orange Monster and Blue Beast today


----------



## Andy_Curtis (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

In a work car
Taplatk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Helson shark diver 40 on cx5 sport. Glove: Riparo half finger.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Rolex Explorer 36mm in a Police Tahoe


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

My Nassau and 63 Corvair

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

docvail said:


>


What watch is this?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> What watch is this?


Lew & Huey Acciona and the guy who posted it is the guy who owns the brand. Some nice offerings. Check them out


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Japanese High Tech today. Suck it, Swiss.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Pan Europ with a nice shine in the sun!


----------



## GMA (Mar 17, 2008)

DA37 and GTI


----------



## JohnLT13 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

My humble ride and watch, good value for money both.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Sunny Sunday here in NYC, so driving around w Seiko 5. The light capture on this one rocks


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

wtma said:


> My humble ride and watch, good value for money both.


Wow, my Hamilton Harrison Ford Conservation Chrono ripped off the hands, bezel and crown from your watch. Or, was it the other way around?

I think they used similar hands in the "Interstellar" movie Hamilton watch.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

larryganz said:


> Wow, my Hamilton Harrison Ford Conservation Chrono ripped off the hands, bezel and crown from your watch. Or, was it the other way around?
> 
> I think they used similar hands in the "Interstellar" movie Hamilton watch.


Neither I'd say. Both watches obviously draw inspiration from an early German WW2 pilot watch made by Tutima (with the same coin bezel and cathedral hands), several years before that flieger design which we commonly know today.
After the war the Russian brought home (as war reparation) all Tutima manufacturing facilities and started to make their own watches with similar design and labeled them Kirova. I also have the reissue version of this Kirova, pretty cool I'd say.

Tutima:








Kirova reissue:








Nice Hammy by the way, the black version was in my consideration too prior to buying a cheaper Russian alternative. I prefer the black version than the white though, love the sunburst.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Quartz alert, quartz alert!!! Arghhh....


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Lew & Huey Acciona and the guy who posted it is the guy who owns the brand. Some nice offerings. Check them out


A handsome watch indeed. I have seen several of their/his watches on here and love their style.

Thanks!


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

mark_uk said:


> View attachment 3486626


I have that same watch with both the Orient bracelet and the rubber strap. I thought it looked a little like a blue version of my orange bezel Omega planet ocean, but without the helium escape valve. Now that I have a blue titanium planet ocean, not so much. But still a great bang for the buck, enjoy it!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko da373 brand new to me- basically brand new in general. Like still 'charging' out of the box.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Not precisely in the steering wheel but very close to it....


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Spring skiing on Wednesday (older pic, though. :-d)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On leather


----------



## tarlton (Nov 8, 2013)

fitsector said:


> Not precisely in the steering wheel but very close to it....
> 
> View attachment 3494866


I am not sure about the watch.... But i do agree with your choice of music. 
Cant go wrong with a little Jimi on the way to work.


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Got stuck, traffic is not really friendly this afternoon.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I took this the other day


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

jaywinston41 said:


> Sorry I keep posting the same watch. I'm in love!


No need to be sorry period I have the same problem lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Resco Red Circle.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful color in the sun!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Zenith New Vintage 69 :]


----------



## eugenicus (Feb 24, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Captain IV

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Helson shark diver


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Enzo Mechana Gauge XL


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Regulator - nice sparkly dial on that one


----------



## PremierCurrency (Dec 5, 2013)

Vacheron Openworked Tourbillon...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko da373


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

CW C65 Trident Classic.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back in bracelet where I think it's best.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

theScanian said:


> CW C65 Trident Classic.


Simply gorgeous. I had the version with the diver's bezel. Found it just too heavy on my wrist. So sold it. Part of me wishes I hadn't. Do you know the weight of that version in your pic?


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)




----------



## cadet (Jan 1, 2015)

My favourite.
BLNR


----------



## Watches4CC (Feb 16, 2013)

My Corum Admiral's Cup Challenger


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Today's watch, the (very limited - only 50 made and only 4 left) black dial Spectre on custom buffalo leather Flieger strap from Stone Creek Straps.

The overall quality and amount of tooling and hardware on this strap is just insane, almost as insane as the deal I got buying it off a charity auction.

It's also really long, wrapping almost all the way around my ~7.25" wrist...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, this one is missing a wrist but at least I managed to include the steering wheel


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

LACO Squad Ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deuxani (Oct 9, 2014)

When I just got back in the car after buying this new alligator strap 









I normally have it on IWC's gorgeous milanese mesh, but I felt it was time to have some diversity. And the difference between a steel milanese bracelet and a brown leather strap is like I'm wearing a totally different watch. I'm happy


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

God seen fit to let me still own this so I wear it
Every day I take a breath lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







q


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

New arrival. Funny enough, I did not have this thread in mind, I was just standing in a rather long queue at the traffic lights so I "sneaked" a quite phone shot b-)


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Rainy commute home


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## earlgrey00 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Tekki (Apr 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

LLD(ND)


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpk61 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Zenith Stratos Flyback in my Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuger (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## pyt1995 (Mar 14, 2015)

Love this watch & strap combo!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Zuger (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time in the car with my new Cobra de Calibre 3 Bronze DLC. Thing is gorgeous.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas_tom (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

picture is coming up sideways...


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

Omega blue and Ford blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I was able to clean up the summer ride and take it for the first drive of the year, a couple quick snap shots of my hands on the steering wheel.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sinn 556i on suede ColaReb strap


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Both are made in Germany. One has been great, and I couldn't be happier with it. One is an overpriced, overrated, unreliable, miserable pile of trash that I'm currently trying to get rid of because it has simply worn me out.

I'll let you guess which one is which.


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

I had actually forgotten how much I enjoy this until driving around today, which made me think of this thread. First time I've worn it in a few weeks.


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Aegir CD-2 with gray dial on the OEM Isofrane:


----------



## jsilas (Mar 19, 2015)

Cool thread... here's my contribution:


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sinn 857 UTC in sunny FL!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day out with damasko


----------



## rpearlberg (Nov 16, 2011)

My new watch!


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

New purchase



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't wear this as much as some others but I do love it!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 project watch mod


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Only in NYC is traffic so bad that you can pose watches and read WUS while driving


----------



## MKpoto (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Trying to match my strap with my car's logo


----------



## Vintelligence (Mar 20, 2013)

Who else votes for the rule that the brand of the car should always be visible on the photo?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

EnderW said:


> Only in NYC is traffic so bad that you can pose watches and read WUS while driving


You were driving through Manhattan, weren't you.


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## mrhelios (Oct 15, 2014)

Because pictures are boring


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> You were driving through Manhattan, weren't you.


yep = Canal St. 37 mins to drive three quarters of a mile.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

1/100th










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Let's Go Mets!!


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Haven't taken one recently, but here's the SKX007 last month during some morning traffic.


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Longines Conquest 41mm


----------



## mshilling (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't mind the leftover ink from my lalaloopsy tattoo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

SRP430 on the wheel of an A4


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Another beautiful day in Monterey!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The dial on this watch is gorgeous...hard to tell in pictures how beautiful it is.



nevermind said:


> Longines Conquest 41mm
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3788658&d=1430135321"]
> 
> ...


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a more appropriate combo, and a great color match too if I might add. SRP430 again, driving my wife's Lexus.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My F74 and my Caddy...picture taken a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

EnderW said:


> yep = Canal St. 37 mins to drive three quarters of a mile.


Good old Manhattan.... That's why I travel by subway through there, even though I own a car.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Out for a drive with the Cerberus on this sunny Saturday...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ORIENT x STi ^^


----------



## steq (Mar 30, 2011)

My new favorite Seiko sitting in the Mopar



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Small potatoes by the standards of many here but two of my favorite things !

Cheers,

NM


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Seeing red...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

New Omega Aqua Terra Master Co-Axial in my 2015 Subaru Forester XT Turbo.


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Omega AT Master Co-Ax today


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Coming home!


----------



## gordon9999 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 3854970


Is that the Speedmaster reduced?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

gordon9999 said:


> Is that the Speedmaster reduced?


Indeed


----------



## gordon9999 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Indeed


Cool. That one always tempts me since the full Speedmaster is just too big for my wrists, but I worry that the dial is cramped compared to the full size. It doesn't look cramped at all in your shot though. Just elegant


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Whether on land, sea, or air Bremont has you covered! The MB1, Supermarine, and the Boeing Model1! Cheers Jim .







.







.


----------



## Altoman (Nov 28, 2013)

Praetorian


----------



## izegrim (Jan 8, 2014)

First pic of my new Seamaster!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Benarus Megalodon just arrived today!!


----------



## tickwomp (May 7, 2015)

Getting ready to leave.










Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

From a little while back, my Titanium Omega Planet Ocean 8500 Liquid Metal.


----------



## purelife24 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

brrrdn said:


> ORIENT x STi ^^


What STI?

looks like an 06/07


----------



## qjet (Apr 11, 2015)

My PAM388


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Megalodon on the bracelet driving for the first time


----------



## Brian Hatton (Jul 7, 2013)

By the sea, in Fiji, AquaTerra.

Sent by teh magic of teh intarwebs.


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> View attachment 3876226
> 
> Coming home!


That is hilarious.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Bugra said:


> That is hilarious.


Ok, I'll bite. Why is that hilarious?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Ok, I'll bite. Why is that hilarious?


It's a great watch to see in flesh.

We usually see those at auctions.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you. I was fortunate, my dad bought the watch new in "69. He wore it every day for the next 15 years. I received at from my mom when he passed away in '84. Its been on my wrist almost every day for the last 31 years. I can understand when people buy them at auctions and then store them away. If I had that kind of investment in it I might too. When I glance at my watch throughout the day it reminds me of my dad. For me thats where the value lies. Have a great day.


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Much like with the 'Show your 10:08:36' pic, I actually want to 'win' these kinds of topics. 

How did I do? Managed to get three watches in a Hand on Steering wheel pic!









For reference, my 10:08:36.


----------



## Headrush (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## lightcycle1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Helson 'whitebeard'


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Wore the Explorer II today


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

Got the Tag going today this Aquaracer is







. 









becoming my favorite watch.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

Bogartrules said:


> Got the Tag going today this Aquaracer is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a 379???


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Got my new Crown & Buckle perlon strap yesterday :-!



...and for anyone curious, (one of) my other money-pit hobby(s)


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## napplegate (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Going with this for today


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Holy crap, why is the image so huge?


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Alright I know this is a watch forum and the watch is out of focus but I took this last night and for some reason I really like the way it turned out, so figured I'd share


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mirror shot


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Orient Mako XL on NATO


----------



## MCZK (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Nicky Ticks (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## haggis basher (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Today:


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Can't really tell but I was leaving the lake last weekend and my hand was definitely on the wheel


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way home


----------



## jqn (May 4, 2015)

(Tissot Seastar + BMW 335ix)


----------



## fcimadomo (May 15, 2015)

Here it is....


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New stingray strap from martú straps


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Komandirskie commemorating 70 years since the Great Patriotic War.

On a steering wheel in Thailand. 

I wonder if they paid extra attention to these because it's really really accurate out of the box..


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

My recently acquired IWC Portofino 8 days hand wound =)


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

devlred said:


> My recently acquired IWC Portofino 8 days hand wound =)


OMG.... That is a stunning watch!!!

Ita


----------



## napplegate (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Not the only 009, but I'm sure the car is the only EP3. ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


03-04 Chevy Pickup Truck?


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Vintage Poljot (my grandfathers watch from 1977)


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

And from yesterday - Chr Ward C3 Malvern


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

fitsector said:


> 03-04 Chevy Pickup Truck?


Yes sir 04



Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Yes sir 04
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


Nice Slammed chevy, Thanks Man!


----------



## AbitNuts (May 19, 2015)

I really need to find a better image resizer. It really grained out the picture.


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Why are my pics always sideways from my phone?


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

txfordguy said:


> Why are my pics always sideways from my phone?


Because that's how the photo is truly oriented according to the EXIF data associated with it. If it appears correctly on your phone or a computer, it's because the program allowing you to view it automatically 'fixes the orientation temporarily' so it look correct to you.

The solution I found. Open the photo in some sort of editor, rotate it on it's side (either left or right; doesn't matter), then rotate it right back the way it should appear, then hit Save. That's it. Now that the new iPhones have editing right in the camera roll, I think that method works fine although I haven't checked recently. Before when they didn't, I just opened it in the Photoshop Express app to make the adjustment.

Good luck!


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Surfrider said:


> Because that's how the photo is truly oriented according to the EXIF data associated with it. If it appears correctly on your phone or a computer, it's because the program allowing you to view it automatically 'fixes the orientation temporarily' so it look correct to you.
> 
> The solution I found. Open the photo in some sort of editor, rotate it on it's side (either left or right; doesn't matter), then rotate it right back the way it should appear, then hit Save. That's it. Now that the new iPhones have editing right in the camera roll, I think that method works fine although I haven't checked recently. Before when they didn't, I just opened it in the Photoshop Express app to make the adjustment.
> 
> Good luck!


Tried that with no luck. Oh well, I'll figure something out eventually.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Took this one a while back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Patsbox7 (Jul 22, 2012)

SARB and Lexus


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

MusicPDX said:


> View attachment 4065713


I love the Ricardo. The blue is amazing looking.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Showing off the distortion of the crystal in my new Bulova Accutron II Lobster 96B232.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

Probably the only Citizen auto in this thread:


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Howi said:


> Probably the only Citizen auto in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 4078353


Which citizen is that? I love those blue hands!

Signature collection?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Howi said:


> Probably the only Citizen auto in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 4078353


I think I posted my citizen auto here before? but what the heck..here you go


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I think I posted my citizen auto here before? but what the heck..here you go


Wow, so cool! What's the model of this Citizen diver?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Howi said:


> Wow, so cool! What's the model of this Citizen diver?


http://www.watches88.com/pd-citizen-diver-s-style-automatic-nj0010-55l.cfm
Cheaper on ebay...link above. Pic below


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

txfordguy said:


> Which citizen is that? I love those blue hands!
> 
> Signature collection?


Thank you! It's a super versatile watch that I wear daily, no matter what I'm wearing.

Yes, it's the Signature Collection:
Citizen The Signature Collection Grand Classic NB0040-58A Grand Classic

It's a shame Citizen's website offers such crappy images. The real thing is quite stunning. 

It's about $600 ~ $700 street price. Really amazing quality for the price.


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> watches88. Citizen Diver's Style Automatic NJ0010-55L
> Cheaper on ebay...link above. Pic below


OMG I want one LOL....


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Howi said:


> OMG I want one LOL....


Had one, traded it, bought it again. Ebay has them under 200. One of the best deals I ever got. bracelet was ok but benetto blue rubber looks and feels great


----------



## Howi (Nov 15, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Had one, traded it, bought it again. Ebay has them under 200. One of the best deals I ever got. bracelet was ok but benetto blue rubber looks and feels great


Can you please confirm the diameter for me? I checked 3 sites with all varying diameters, from 44mm to 48mm. I think this watch may be too large for me....


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Howi said:


> Can you please confirm the diameter for me? I checked 3 sites with all varying diameters, from 44mm to 48mm. I think this watch may be too large for me....


44mm....48 with crown


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

MusicPDX said:


> View attachment 4065713


What type of Porsche are you driving?


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Turbos142 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice weather is finally here!


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Technically it doesn't need to be a *car's* steering wheel, does it?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Gotta fill gas!
Shogun on Nato.


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Amateur Hour (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Wore this on May 27th and took a break from Omega and Rolex (bad iPhone photo - tried to fix the lens distortion)


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrosales (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me and the dial is simply not able to be captured in a photo!


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

First post ever, love your forum btw! Anyway, here's my Navihawk AT in my truck and just for fun, my new Inox on my tractor.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Taking a break on the way up Pikes Peak in My S2000 with my Breitling Unitime!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Taking a break on the way up Pikes Peak in My S2000 with my Breitling Unitime!


That's a beautiful drive, and I have driven an S2000 so I know it would be fun too.

My 2015 Subaru XT turbo has no trouble keeping up with my neighbor's S2000, since his car loses more power at this high altitude than my turbo, so above 8,000 feet I leave him behind...


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

My 2015 WRX, in a straight line, gets off the line better but can't keep up with the top end at sea level, that gap closes with altitude, by about 5-6k its pretty close, above that the WRX gets faster. But unless conditions are bad, or dirt/mud, the WRX just can't keep up in the corners. (My S2000 has intake/header/hfc/exhaust, and a ton of suspension work)


----------



## Dark Enigma (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Love that combo!


Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4170474


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Titanium Planet Ocean


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Zenith El Primero with Subaru Legacy


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Mühle Glashütte Teutonia II and BMW 635csi, a classic German pair.


----------



## 6498ghoul (Feb 1, 2012)

Monster and Crusher.


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

Some gilt and plexie pleasure on this sunny day


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Kukaruz said:


> Some gilt and plexie pleasure on this sunny day
> View attachment 4226802


Nice. I also see a chapter ring too!!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Rolex GMT II BLNR and Forester XT Turbo


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Driving my wife's car this morning..


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Duomètre and 16M









Sent from my 16M


----------



## TheMethod (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Longines Heritage Column Wheel Chronograph, just purchased today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Driving the big truck today going out of town to do a move

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Downpour in NJ tonight


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Andy_Curtis (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me Dievas Vintage California


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Matte blue combo today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpx (May 13, 2013)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## MrCCartel (Aug 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbos142 (Oct 30, 2014)

Taking her out for a Saturday night drive


----------



## steuerman (Jul 24, 2010)

Tutima NATO fighter pilot, looks good in an F-16 or a Honda Accord


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Tissot Heritage Navigator


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

STEELINOX said:


> View attachment 4335409
> 
> 
> Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


Anymore pictures or details of this watch? Looks nice.


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Honkylips said:


> Anymore pictures or details of this watch? Looks nice.


Casio GPW 1000 1B
With Shapeways end link adapters. Straps are ballistic nylon gray 3 ring Zulu and black five ring Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steuerman (Jul 24, 2010)

Old model sea spider on 26 mm mesh


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mercedes watch my girlfriend got me for Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My Rolex BLNR today, in my Forester XT...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A lume shot


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

The car and the dial are the same colour









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hergest (Apr 26, 2015)

Rainer Brand Kerala Sport E. BMW 635 csi, very sport e.


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Rainy couple days in Houston


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Stowa Marine Original


----------



## DBeans27 (Dec 13, 2014)

Z71 on the way to the flight line


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a new car, need to go grab a pic

_____________________________________
www.im-tuned.uk


----------



## azcii (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## lakjat (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## torkdk (May 12, 2015)

Excuse me for the dirty windshield!


----------



## Tl507362 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oris Aquis


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Driving by Canal St, wearing Omega SMP, looking at 2 giant billboard for Speedmaster w George Clooney on a motor-bike.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Swapped the original rubber strap with Ball Fireman Racer rubber strap with red stitching and love the look!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

jkpa said:


>


tough watch meets tough truck!
think its the first ram truck posted in here.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My Rolex GMT BLNR in my son's RAV4. Don't know which I like more, the watch or the two 10 inch subwoofers!


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

fitsector said:


> jkpa said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I have posted several pics in my Ram 3500, yes it has a Cummins. Anyway here's another i took earlier today. You can't see the logo but it's a ram alright.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Terrible night time pic but I felt like going out for a smoke anyway. In this one my meat hooks aren't blocking the whole steering wheel


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

CuriousBob said:


> I have posted several pics in my Ram 3500, yes it has a Cummins. Anyway here's another i took earlier today. You can't see the logo but it's a ram alright.





CuriousBob said:


> Terrible night time pic but I felt like going out for a smoke anyway. In this one my meat hooks aren't blocking the whole steering wheel


3500 Rams are total beasts! Great choice of watch and truck man!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Waiting for train at Stockport










ps: just realized wrong thread. Still includes the watch tho.


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

Another taken-with-my-phone-shot.

PatekandPorsche by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived- bought off a forum member. Sinn UX SDR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch JDC4, never seen on like that b4.


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Both inbound this week &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

One of my new NATOs on the C3 Malvern MKII


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Nikoloz (Sep 11, 2011)

Just realized that i have not contributed to this awesome thread. So here it is - Stowa on newly acquired nato strap, in less awesome nissan juke standing in horrible traffic jam


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hesalite picking up the cold blue morning light on the last frosty day of the spring. My beloved Speedy is the best light- player I've ever seen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I've worn this every day since I got it, save last night at home when I put on my 103 A SA to give it some love.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Hoffy (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## mbwesner (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

My contribution.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Happy 4th!








Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Which of yours is this? That's damn good looking.


docvail said:


>


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

My 1963 Corvair convertible and Nomos. Where old and new meet.


----------



## lantis_cooper (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Doing 30 knots ...on 6 Beaufort 
Full throttle ...
Hard for me to take pic so my friend shoots.....

Skx007 ...


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

That's a ke70 fully modified to a quadthrottle 4age....
My favorite Oldschool Jap ride.
With my favorite oldschool Jap skx....

I love Japan...


----------



## fitsector (Jul 24, 2013)

nicholas.d said:


> View attachment 4567402


Who says G shocks don´t mix with luxury cars! pure win!


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

fitsector said:


> Who says G shocks don´t mix with luxury cars! pure win!


Just an e90 ...


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

With the two greatest flags to fly in the background...


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

CRetzloff said:


> With the two greatest flags to fly in the background...


Chile and Malaysia?

:-d


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

A little DLC today


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Awesome pic, even though you are an Aggie fan :-d



CRetzloff said:


> With the two greatest flags to fly in the background...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

2:51


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

On my way to federal court with the '79 speedy pro in my inconvenient but extremely fun track modified FRS. What was not extremely fun was a 15 minute motion hearing that dragged on for hours. Lucky I did entertain myself by timing the hearing.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

txfordguy said:


> Awesome pic, even though you are an Aggie fan :-d


Gig 'Em Aggies
Class of '84 here


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

larryganz said:


> Gig 'Em Aggies
> Class of '84 here


Oh no, there's more! I kid, of course. I'm currently a student at UH.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## luvdunhill (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Man the mirror dial and the height of the second hand give it a really beautiful depth. I love it.




luvdunhill said:


> View attachment 4587290


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

txfordguy said:


> Oh no, there's more! I kid, of course. I'm currently a student at UH.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Go Cougars? :-x


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Matt C said:


>


Nice, I have one of those that I've been neglecting since I got my BLNR. Took this one from the passenger seat of the car...


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Exactly! Go coogs! :-!



larryganz said:


> Go Cougars? :-x


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 modded

Yobokies Plongeur minute hand
Dagaz domed sapphire 
Yobokies Big Grip bezel
Rolex GMT ceramic black/blue insert 
Brushed entire watch

David


----------



## jpc763 (Dec 1, 2010)

deleting


----------



## jpc763 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ocean7 LM5-GMT


----------



## johnr41a (May 28, 2013)




----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Tudor BB on a Crown and Buckle mesh strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Worn & Wound Model 1


----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

Glycine Combat 6 36mm on Nomos cordovan


----------



## rikk727 (Jul 19, 2014)

In!

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Cheapest watch I ever bought $7. Strap cost more than the watch but I'm really digging it.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B13


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

spdu4ia said:


> Cheapest watch I ever bought $7. Strap cost more than the watch but I'm really digging it.
> 
> View attachment 4639202


Interesting, similar to the VC 1921

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll throw this one in here as well since its car related 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Sea Ram stuck in traffic


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Probably the best match to my guage cluster out of all my watches.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yeah. Orthos on new vanilla-scented natural rubber strap, now available in 6 colors at www.lewandhuey.com/accessories.


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

At work with my I.N.O.X.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lim-Tec B20









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Rolex GMT II BLNR the other day, one shot on a black RubberB strap with blue stripe, and the other on a blue Everest strap. I've left it on the blue strap since then...


----------



## sebastian.ioan (Sep 13, 2014)

Mido Baroncelli III:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Out workin' on a Sunday morning, wearing the Duck...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Seiko 007









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T4keTheShot (Jul 24, 2015)

It wasn't enough for you guys to show off your fancy watches. You had to show off your nice cars as well


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

i didnt go through all the pages but surprised at the amount of Breitlings, didnt see any Cartiers either so heres mine! Didnt see anyone else with tattoos either haha


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)




----------



## B_Siegel (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes...loving it


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mal.hooper.9 (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

On the way to work this morning, colour co-ordinated! 









Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Zixen Zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

aced75 said:


> View attachment 4787146
> 
> i didnt go through all the pages but surprised at the amount of Breitlings, didnt see any Cartiers either so heres mine! Didnt see anyone else with tattoos either haha


Definitely have a sense of style!


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chronoris =]


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

First steering wheel shot of the recently acquired 16570!


----------



## 6lbsoft (Jul 30, 2015)

Damnpicture won't rotate lol.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristEnvy (Jul 16, 2015)

Commuting

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Titanium & Silverado  'n in










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

After weirdly contorting my arm to get my wrist at a totally unnatural angle while resting on the steering wheel so you can see the watch face, I had to use the other hand to try to balance and work the (awkwardly oversized) phone camera.
After all that effort, I still only ended up with this pathetic poorly lit badly focused effort. (And this was the best one!)

Hopefully someone gets a chuckle out of this poor excuse of a photo to provide some justification for my (wasteful) efforts.

Much respect to those of you participating in this thread who do it so much better...

Keep up the great work, and I'll just enjoy the view from now on.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## WMC300 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Black Bay on perlon


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

Snorkel II


----------



## Eon (May 12, 2011)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewey005 (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## WristEnvy (Jul 16, 2015)

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Hour Vision


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Grey Side of the Moon


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Paying some respect to the Apple Watch... I often neglect it but it has its special niche.


----------



## MadDane (Jun 10, 2015)

Seamaster Professional Ceramic in a rental Ford Explorer used for a bachelorette party (I was the driver)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

chronoris :]


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Grandmovement (Aug 5, 2015)

Amazing shine!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Vegas863 (Jun 3, 2014)

In homage to the OP of this thread who brought this watch to my attention...


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## KT-88 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Canadianjam2 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

New watch, new pics 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

BALL Trainmaster :]


----------



## Rolla (Apr 16, 2015)

Great patina on Helson after swimming in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam 380










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Tie Cerberus


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

My GV2 has been here before, but these pics introduce its new Stone Creek Strap Two Tone Brown Elephant strap.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep Grand Cherokee and Lew and Huey Cerberus.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

mark_uk said:


> View attachment 5061945


Heck with the watch , I like the CAR! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> Heck with the watch , I like the CAR! lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be honest, it wasn't mine LOL. Did get to have a little drive in it though. An amazing machine!!!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

116400

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

How about handle bars OTW?

for a ride



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

EBEL BTR Chronograph 137 =]


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

How about an affordable in an affordable? Alpha in Citroen....









Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Never Out of Place

*SOMÈS x S600*









*SOMÈS x GTS*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice sunny day


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Chinese watch Japanese car.










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

New daily wear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

6th and Flower, Los Angeles.


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

. Wife with her new Nomos Tetra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

had lots of time waiting for a train today








[/URL]


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

German watch in a German car. Damasko DK11


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

who needs lume


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

Resco Hooper & CLK 63 AMG



Resco Bullfrog & BMW 128i (backseat photographer)


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

Same damn steering wheel for the past 13 years. Parts for this thing are dwindling though, so I'm going to have to replace it before the end of the year. Wishing I could keep it, it's such a fun car to drive. Wearing my Glycine on the way home from the interview I just nailed. New consulting gig starts on Friday!


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

steadyrock said:


> 6th and Flower, Los Angeles.


That's the Pegasus building (the old Mobil Oil Co. building) there on the left. I used to live on 7th floor and spent a fair amount of time at the Flower Street Cafe across the street for happy hour. Great pic - brings back memories.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## longineslover123 (Sep 1, 2015)

cool watches and cars


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

My daily car and milgauss

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## eeki (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longineslover123 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## longineslover123 (Sep 1, 2015)

does it count if it's not my car


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

longineslover123 said:


> does it count if it's not my car


Sure! Whatcha got?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

This most definitely is not my car......


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)

IWC Mark XVI. Guess I'm not the only one taking pictures of my watch in the car!


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Apple Watch with rugged armour in my GT86


----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)

My first automatic that i just bought from this website.

Edit. Ok something weird is happening  Tried to edit something and it posted the same picture few times. Ok got rid of the extra.


----------



## maik (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Damn!! Nice ride man


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> Damn!! Nice ride man


If that's aimed at me, then like my previous pic, alas, it's not mine. I'm just lucky enough to occasionally drive the odd super car at work.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On board 4 wheels









2 wheels


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Interesting reflection.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Interesting reflection.


Thanks Alex!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

SOMES x SUNDAY


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

mark_uk said:


> This most definitely is not my car......
> View attachment 5210866


Why? I think Seiko + RR goes well together.


----------



## JDB123 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

A few newer ones. Well a week old new.


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Metal Mulisha. My truck had their bumper on the front end.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

mark_uk said:


> If that's aimed at me, then like my previous pic, alas, it's not mine. I'm just lucky enough to occasionally drive the odd super car at work.


You've got one hell of a job!

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

txfordguy said:


> Metal Mulisha. My truck had their bumper on the front end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Nice! I follow Metal Mulisha guys since 1999...


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

txfordguy said:


> You've got one hell of a job!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Nah, not really, although I enjoy what I do. I work at an FBO that just happens to get some very wealthy people fly in.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

The Astronaut commanding the Italjet:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

What watch is that? Looks neat. 



docvail said:


>


----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

Schneeflocke said:


> What watch is that? Looks neat.


Looks like a Lew & Huey Cerberus.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info! 



nicedream said:


> Looks like a Lew & Huey Cerberus.


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

rockmastermike said:


>


That strap looks great on the Club.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

rockmastermike said:


>


The PO never looked better.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Got it right as the light turned green.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 Carbon with new bracelet
1 out of 5 made









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

Schneeflocke said:


> View attachment 5304210


Excellent click !!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

a rather poor phone pic


----------



## Silvertouran (Nov 10, 2010)

Just thought i would brighten up this thread


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Saxon007 said:


> a rather poor phone pic


Is that a vintage Broad Arrow? Regardless, It's beautiful!


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks! Took the picture with an ordinary iPhone 6. 



pesfunk said:


> Excellent click !!


----------



## Echo Romeo (Jun 12, 2015)

The good old Sunshine State!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

larryganz said:


> Is that a vintage Broad Arrow? Regardless, It's beautiful!


Thank you. 

It is a 3594.50 from 2002.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

On the way to work this morning with my Black Ray.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

still with this Waltham I would wear my Bakelite bezel Elgin but I really am worried the bezel is delicate lol. So no hard work in the Elgin.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Omega Grey Side of the Moon (aka Lunar Dust)


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

In line for coffee


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Shopping for the wife










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here you go!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## bretthn (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow, I didn't know this thread existed and actually thought I was a bit weird when I posted this picture in a WRUW thread the other day.


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Speedy watch, speedy car


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## NamVet (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here are a few shots from the past couple weeks


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Oct 12, 2014)

Same speedy watch (on the OEM bracelet instead of the nato), different speedy car.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Following jsj11's lead


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Jean Richard & Harley handlebars 
Does that count










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

DLC Sunday


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bike day. Trying out yet another smart watch.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Latest acquisition-- Eterna Pulsometer Chronograph 1942


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Last night on the way home from my cousin's football game









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Took today with my new arrival a Junkers Chronograph Ref. 6086


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Great White =]


----------



## FAsnakes (Jan 4, 2015)

Portugieser


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## zkennedy (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## dunarit (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## dunarit (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## dunarit (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice dial!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cerberus









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

My Stuhrling original dual escapement and my 68 Plymouth 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmilo1021 (Jul 27, 2013)

Weekend G-Shock


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Startimer PVD petrol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

I just posted here but oh well I like this one.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

My weekend fun car


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

murph145 said:


> My weekend fun car


Have the watch, love it. Would also love to have a GTR.


----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

larryganz said:


> Have the watch, love it. Would also love to have a GTR.


 With the list of watches you have just sell a few and pick one up already  it is a fun car and pretty darn fast especially after you do some mods to it. Crazy what kind of power guys get out of it.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

murph145 said:


> With the list of watches you have just sell a few and pick one up already  it is a fun car and pretty darn fast especially after you do some mods to it. Crazy what kind of power guys get out of it.


I have a friend in Chicago that has over 1000bhp in his GTR, while the most I ever got out of a 2.5L Subaru was about 500bhp.

My current 2015 Forester 2.0 XT is only 250HP and my wife wont let me mod it after what happened to the last Subaru (4 blown manual transmissions until I converted to automatic, but 2 blown engines before I stopped pushing for too much juice).

Besides, my wife is still pissed about my last speeding ticket, 131mph in a 65 zone...


----------



## Gundun (Aug 29, 2012)

There you go, stuck in traffic :-d


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Alpina Big Date chrono


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

True Story: I posted this with my phone.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Grokker (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TH Link Adv GMT =]


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Wrist shot - remodeling edition

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

dsbe90 said:


> View attachment 5698618


This one makes me dizzy.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

daschlag said:


>


What watch is this? I like it.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

This thread is so long I don't even remember if I posted this picture.....


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I'm in my car . . .


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Gary123 said:


> What watch is this? I like it.


Thanks - it's an older VSA Dive Master 500 quartz. Been my go-to weekend watch since I got it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2425345


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Gary123 said:


> What watch is this? I like it.





daschlag said:


> Thanks - it's an older VSA Dive Master 500 quartz. Been my go-to weekend watch since I got it:
> 
> Another Craigslist Victory!


I have that same watch in stainless quartz with black dial on bracelet, PVD quartz with black dial on bracelet, and PVD automatic with red dial on rubber. It's a great beater watch that you don't see everyday.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

stuck in traffic jam on the way home, in need of something to cheer me up


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

sattlite said:


> My Stuhrling original dual escapement and my 68 Plymouth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You took this while driving 70MPH sideways?

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

Black5 said:


> You took this while driving 70MPH sideways?
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


Yes i took this pic while driving 70mph but my phone and tappatalk does my pics sideways vs upright

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

Breitling Superocean 44 A1739102-BA78SS


----------



## Joshivan26 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Black Bay on perlon


Is it your plan to post a picture of every one of your watches in this thread?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gary123 said:


> This one makes me dizzy.


Not usually my habit to snap an in motion pic like that. Plus when I post from Tapatalk, I can't always see the picture well before uploading. I'm sorry for any bluriness.

This one is better (I think)...


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Here are a few shots from the past couple weeks
> 
> View attachment 5431106
> 
> ...


wow, you had me at the first pic

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

metalgear said:


>


Great shot of a gorgeous cayman 3000


metalgear said:


>


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

iam7head said:


> View attachment 5092474


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

So much eye candy in this thread, unbelievable

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaveFaith (Sep 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bullshark said:


> Breitling Superocean 44 A1739102-BA78SS
> 
> View attachment 5712794


Nice shot!


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks.


----------



## SemperTempusFugit (Apr 15, 2015)

Stiletto


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Melbourne portsea heritage









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Apple Watch Sport on a custom black Milanese strap in a GT86


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

SemperTempusFugit said:


> Stiletto
> 
> View attachment 5740594


Classy

Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceEv08 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberhammer (Sep 19, 2015)

zeppelin for the day


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Took this while breaking 90.... Haha I wish.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Tag Heuer Today!!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Taking in the scenery.


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful day here in Az










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## g1zm0e (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## The_watches_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

London, baby!

Russian president watch - signed by Mr.Putin


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The_watches_fan (Oct 12, 2015)

It's time to take my Merc out 
Complimented by my custom Swiss made Ribordy Watch (hence my name on dial being blurred)

View attachment 5787986


----------



## timehasbeenkind (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## timehasbeenkind (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Been kinda rainy here in Houston

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## JRepsol (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GP Traveller II x Jeep


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## GeorgeT (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

metalgear said:


>


and the other side:


----------



## PrestonK (Apr 16, 2015)

Picked up this gem at Walmart today while running errands, can't imagine it'll get much wrist time realistically, but hey, it was $8.


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine ..


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

Love the Gt86, such a nice handling car!


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Driv3r said:


> Love the Gt86, such a nice handling car!


Thanks man, it's brilliant


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)

2254.5 on tropic and my beloved E39


----------



## Watchdisplay (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdisplay (May 4, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

In a 2012 GMC Sierra Crew Cab Z71


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Seiko SUMO today! Have a great day guys!!*


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Took the MM300 out in the rain


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

Ready for winter!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeoulWIS (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Couldn't resist 



https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Falcon81 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Great thread...:-!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

cruising along


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon81 (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

With a new bracelet


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> cruising along


Love this watch. It's on my must have list. One of these days...

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



txfordguy said:


> Love this watch. It's on my must have list. One of these days...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Thanks man  ! Just sent you a PM.


----------



## Kal El (Nov 9, 2014)

hot stuff



darby11 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



VicLeChic said:


> Thanks man  ! Just sent you a PM.


 I looked but didn't receive anything. I sent you one to see if replying to that will work.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


>


Nice shirt choice for that Steinhart! Your cuff is an excellent watch accessory. =)


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

boze said:


> Nice shirt choice for that Steinhart! Your cuff is an excellent watch accessory. =)


Haha...I know. When this shirt comes up in the rotation, I dont have to think about which watch to wear, the Steinhart is already chosen!


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Diver300M (Nov 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR3WDOWN (Jan 22, 2007)

Sinn 104.


----------



## consultus (Oct 12, 2015)

Just today The sun hit it just right. My 1st photo post with this handle.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## consultus (Oct 12, 2015)

The One my Pop gave in the Late 70s


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro from earlier today.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Peacocking today with my Celadon Imperial...

Have a great one guys! 


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html
Made In China With Pride - East Watch Review
The Time Bum: Celadon Imperial First Series
Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up the Celadon Imperial


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Tool watch and steering wheel shot


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

Taken earlier this Tuesday, making the 1150km drive from central/northern Alberta to Vancouver BC with my trusty Seiko beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


>


I love these colors, what model or reference number is it?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

thechin said:


> I love these colors, what model or reference number is it?


Thanks , Seiko SNDF93 with custom strap


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


>


Stunning Tissot.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Stunning Tissot.


Thank you


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


> Thanks , Seiko SNDF93 with custom strap


Thank you.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Explorer2 on a bright day


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

spdu4ia said:


>


Always liked this model. Is the sub dial at 9 running seconds?


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes it is


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

spdu4ia said:


> Yes it is


Think what I meant was do they run constantly, and not just part of the Chrono function? I prefer a Chrono like that.


----------



## TomsV8 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Been awhile since I've posted here...:


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo for the afternoon










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me today. It's gorgeous- incredible quality. The strap is buttery soft.


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

Zenith Stratos today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Can you identify the watch?  (not very hard probably)


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

OVR 2.0


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Heading to a rehearsal dinner!









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

I took off early from work this afternoon for a drive out in the country on this beautiful, brisk fall day. Of course I had to change out watches for a romp in the sports car...can be wearing a diver for this occasion - right?









I'm hanging onto a vintage Nardi Mahogany steering wheel I bought back in 1975. 40 years old and still looks great, this thing has seen a lot of action. 
I've had this wheel on almost every sports car I've own since then. I love the warm tones of the wood against the satin aluminum spokes. 








I wonder if anyone can identify that logo on the horn button, talk about a throwback.









This watch sure does suit the occasion


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Received my "bond" nato yesterday and I think that it looks just stunning with this watch. Sorry for the dirty crystal btw.


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

000 on SNPR


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Cloudy day in the D. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lew and Huey "black tie" cerberus









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Another dirty crystal shot. I can never get 'em clean enough...
Laco Augsburg.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

PrimorisOrdo said:


> Another dirty crystal shot. I can never get 'em clean enough...
> Laco Augsburg.


Funny you say that. I thought the same thing when taking pics of my new Archimede pilot. I think its the sterile black dial pilot watches have that makes it so much more noticeable.


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Funny you say that. I thought the same thing when taking pics of my new Archimede pilot. I think its the sterile black dial pilot watches have that makes it so much more noticeable.


Whenever I wear the Laco, I find myself cleaning the crystal several times throughout the day. It is probably, like you said, due to the black dial. It just makes the dirt pop out. The flat crystal doesn't help either.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MR CARDOSO (Aug 19, 2014)

mark_uk said:


> This most definitely is not my car......
> View attachment 5210866


hahahahahahahahahah.... 
not mine either....


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

SKX007 for me today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Switcheroo for me too 
176 on Vtztrap Artisan shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Morethan1 said:


> View attachment 6059250


The shadows from the raindrops on your glass makes the photo look a bit spooky, as in "welcome to zombiland".

Here is my Grey Side of the Moon, after I picked it from service a few days ago. It's now running only +2 sec/day, so closer to my Rolexes but not quite.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

larryganz said:


> The shadows from the raindrops on your glass makes the photo look a bit spooky, as in "welcome to zombiland".
> 
> Here is my Grey Side of the Moon, after I picked it from service a few days ago. It's now running only +2 sec/day, so closer to my Rolexes but not quite.


That day it sure did feel like it


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice to see pilots getting some love


----------



## michada (Oct 15, 2012)

on the autobahn...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

Some light amidst all the nonexisting daylight.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I see the man on the autobahn earlier and raise him back country highway speed limit 55! I can't drive 55!


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

It was a really cold morning...


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Stay thirsty my friends!


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Archimede with Crown & Buckle's Harbor strap.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Morning commute...


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

I think I've captured the spirit of Sport-Elegant


----------



## nikolaidan (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Zissou Vostok

Hey intern,bring me a Campari!


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## dfivered (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Morning commute...


Not many of those in Atlanta!!! Respect Champ....

Ita


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

North Flag :]


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

Busy _mercredi_ morning...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic (Nov 6, 2014)

Autodromo prototipo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## ev13wt (Oct 21, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I see the man on the autobahn earlier and raise him back country highway speed limit 55! I can't drive 55!


I see that and say: "Challenge accepted!"


----------



## NeverEnough!! (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn 103 a sa on Dievas NATO


----------



## skot777 (Sep 12, 2015)

NFW Viperfish


----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Night timing


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

Waiting for the windshield to defog.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Jukka said:


> View attachment 6301146
> 
> Waiting for the windshield to defog.


That Espada looks awesome. This is one of those watches I would have in a heartbeat if my wrists weren't so puny. I love that high-beat seconds hand with the star on the end. And the blue letters on the black dial is beautiful. I do think Zenith should have incorporated that color scheme in the date dial instead of going with the standard black on white.


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



nicedream said:


> That Espada looks awesome. This is one of those watches I would have in a heartbeat if my wrists weren't so puny. I love that high-beat seconds hand with the star on the end. And the blue letters on the black dial is beautiful. I do think Zenith should have incorporated that color scheme in the date dial instead of going with the standard black on white.


I like black on white since it's so legible, but I would definitely like to see that colour combination in the flesh!


----------



## Exclusivewatches (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

View attachment 6305802


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Bonus points if you can guess the watch and/or vehicle!


----------



## Armenian (Nov 18, 2015)

The new movado skeleton? The guys will do anything to make sure its impossible to tell the time.


----------



## Armenian (Nov 18, 2015)

BTW, participating in this thread is dangerous. Keep your eyes on the road.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Black leather, black nylon, some stainless steel, and a little orange for color!









Marty Smith


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jaesunlee82 (Aug 21, 2014)

Can seriously cause accidents from staring at it...


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Marty Smith


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Phantom


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Louis Erard Regulateur =]


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

41 outside in Melbourne yesterday...

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Black5 said:


> 41 outside in Melbourne yesterday...
> 
> So many watches, so little time...


43c on the thermometer at the Auburn Bowls Club where I was drinking beer... Beer was about 2c and very refreshing. ;-)

Ita


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Using GPS but not for directions!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ita said:


> 43c on the thermometer at the Auburn Bowls Club where I was drinking beer... Beer was about 2c and very refreshing. ;-)
> 
> Ita


Cold Beer makes a great cure for excessive heat. 
Little more than 24 hours later, it's plummeted to 21 c outside with a storm brewing.









So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Yup it's pissin' down in Hawthorn!










I apologise in advance for the lack of steering wheels in this pic. :-(

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)

Speedy Panda on the wheel


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## deuxani (Oct 9, 2014)

Just got this yesterday by accident during Christmas shopping


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot MotoGP Limited Edition 2005.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










EcoZilla on Isofrane

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## don-venditore (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Here's one that is no longer with me.

















And the watch I sold it for.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Boom!


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Sinn 104 A and Audi S3 Limo

Two German beauties!


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Marty Smith


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

My Deep Blue Master Explorer while driving my modified and supercharged 2004 Mercury Marauder.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

TroyNVie said:


>


I call Bull !!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

TroyNVie said:


>


Nice!
More of the Lamborghini please ?


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

... enjoying only the pics where you're _not_ driving.


----------



## AdyL (Dec 27, 2015)

there are the best pictures,it is wonderfull


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful day in Southern California. 








Marty Smith


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday's 









Today's









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

German in a German (Limes Pharo Cartouche "A" & 1971 Volkswagen Beetle "Autostick")


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> German in a German (Limes Pharo Cartouche "A" & 1971 Volkswagen Beetle "Autostick")


Nice! I used to have a '71 Beetle, put a lot of work into that car! I wish I still had it.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Black5 said:


> Nice!
> More of the Lamborghini please ?












My Lamborghini and the Lotus that it replaced; this picture was taken several weeks ago while I owned both cars simultaneously.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

And one more ...


----------



## mcbowflex (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

This watch has earned a day at the office...been using this app Watch Check to measure daily accuracy. After 8 days, only my Steinhart has an "Average Deviation +/- 0s". Incredible!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ainterian (Jan 7, 2014)

TroyNVie said:


> My Lamborghini and the Lotus that it replaced; this picture was taken several weeks ago while I owned both cars simultaneously.


The automotive equivalents of "The Orange Monster"


----------



## pangster (Nov 28, 2015)

TroyNVie said:


> My Lamborghini and the Lotus that it replaced; this picture was taken several weeks ago while I owned both cars simultaneously.


quite an upgrade!! LOL!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Night shot!!








For the record I wasn't moving when I took this, just thought it looked better with the tach not at idle. The watch in the photo is my Invicta mod with a Dagaz dial and Motor City hands.


----------



## Shoeless34 (Jul 17, 2015)

Watch: SRP307 and monster rubber dive strap
Car: My '15 Ford Focus ST


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

Japan theme for me...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

PARNIS & ...








IWC


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Parnis for Bentley ;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

B'couse bikes has no steering wheels...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThorBob (Dec 4, 2008)

Thor


----------



## GNNS (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday's...









Today's...









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

car has been replaced, still have the watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan Davies (Dec 29, 2015)

WOW so many great watches!


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

A diver for this wet Friday









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChowChow22 (Dec 22, 2015)

Rainy day but it's Friday!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Not mine unfortunately, but got to drive one of my "grails" today. Aston Martin DB9 Volante


----------



## ochonueve (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

My trusty 8 year old Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk on a new NATOStrapCo Bond style NATO strap.


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> View attachment 6582674


E34?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Hutter (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim53185 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

"Sea Urchin" & ... ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 6622650


Awesome watch!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My BLNR today. Maybe no AR coating isn't so bad - adds bling and color.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Bulova highbeat on the highway... ;-)


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Excuse the poor quality it was taken with my phone.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Excuse the poor quality it was taken with my phone.
> 
> View attachment 6668690


Perfect strap!


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GG_Blaisdell (May 18, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Smart? For summer time only... ;-)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen TimeTrack from 1986.

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

Seiko Sarb035


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Terrific Tag Today! Have a great day guys!!
View attachment 6755418
View attachment 6755426
View attachment 6755442


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## consultus (Oct 12, 2015)

I will post another .....


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Marty Smith


----------



## PSUJOE (Jan 24, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6779154
> 
> 
> View attachment 6779186
> ...


Very nice. Is the bezel aftermarket? It reminds me of H20 Orca bezel. Currently lusting after them.... Looks great on the zulu.


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6779154
> 
> 
> View attachment 6779186
> ...


Very nice. Is the bezel aftermarket? It reminds me of H20 Orca bezel. Currently lusting after them.... Looks great on the zulu.


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, it is aftmkt. "one second closer" on FB. 
This guy from Poland make best aftermarket bezels IMO.


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

RESCO Red Circle GMT.


----------



## azbeeking (Nov 28, 2015)

....


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## EnochRoot (May 27, 2014)

Won't be driving this today 









Spending some time driving this instead 









(How could I wear anything BUT the Snowflake today...?) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## pirate1110 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

denmanproject said:


>


Is that the Ultra-Thin? WANT


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Evening switch to the Sea Urchin


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## MatthiasBolser (Dec 29, 2015)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Omega Grey Side of the Moon in my 2015 Forester Turbo.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Mudman in Miata


----------



## jasonkn88 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tuna with my Wrex


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Omega SMP 300 & The Grey Pony









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

estrickland said:


> View attachment 6878546


Hey wait, where's the steering wheel?!


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Orange Monster in my work car.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

My show-off watch in my commuter.
The show-off car is at home.









Edit: the show-off car at home as I snapped a pic of my boss' bike.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Happy Monday!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ux on a strapco pvd strap


----------



## RedMoses (Jul 24, 2014)

Wish i had a matching Ferrari haha


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

The Pelagos today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Edit: Hmm, the pic showed when I posted it but then not subsequently. "Do I have to add text?" I mused to myself.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Sinn U2 today:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Time Exposure said:


> My show-off watch in my commuter.
> The show-off car is at home.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the 55 Chevy!!!


----------



## MrNurse (Oct 2, 2012)

My Monaco and my Ferrari La Ferrari..







..computer wallpaper.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just picked up this Cocktail Time yesterday.










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

2 new additions


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Twiggz (Nov 4, 2014)

Stowa in the family car


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Sarb in my roadster


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Polar opposites...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

MrNurse said:


> My Monaco and my Ferrari La Ferrari..
> View attachment 6957738
> 
> ..computer wallpaper.


Really need to see pics of the LaF!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Seiko in my Prius


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko 5 50th anniversary










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

jlc rdm :]


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

MrNurse said:


> My Monaco and my Ferrari La Ferrari..
> View attachment 6957738
> 
> ..computer wallpaper.


Ha!
And I was fooled for a second, then the color temp difference sunk in.
I was starting to feel all jealous...


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


To be fair I think you need to do a hands around a balsa wood gear knob ... And lots of them ;-)


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

On my way to get rolled tacos!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Yo.....Corsair in the house !! #Bernhart


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> To be fair I think you need to do a hands around a balsa wood gear knob ... And lots of them ;-)


Good idea, will do!
Need to pay homage to the 917

Sent from my 16M


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Duplicate


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Sarb 035


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Sporty today:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*'Aight fellas......here are some quick & dirties of the horses behind the wheel


























































*


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Made a doubter a believer. Newest Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph Calibre 16


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)

The day I picked up my first Damasko...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Helberg ch6


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Alpinist


----------



## semiotech (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Sarb


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Black5 said:


> So many watches, so little time...


Actually....doesn't more watches mean more time - hehehe

David


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Omega Seamaster 300 (by Watchco with vintage movement) in my Forester Turbo.


----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Hung Godi (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Hung Godi said:


> View attachment 7124074


It is generally considered to be in bad taste to show off somebody elses watch\photo as your own.
This one was posted by another member - abingdon, back in 2013. Stealing a 3 year old pic is not the best way to into on forum 
(especially since you are asking for <$100 watch advice, and making Invicta recommendations to others)


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hung Godi (Feb 18, 2016)

EnderW said:


> It is generally considered to be in bad taste to show off somebody elses watch\photo as your own.
> This one was posted by another member - abingdon, back in 2013. Stealing a 3 year old pic is not the best way to into on forum
> (especially since you are asking for <$100 watch advice, and making Invicta recommendations to others)


Sorry about this pic. "your hand", i don't read carfully
"


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

So happy, been wanting one of these since I was a kid!


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Scottro (May 30, 2015)

traffic was at a standstill, great opportunity to grab a shot of the Blackwater...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#A7 *


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

duunnn dunnn... duuuunnnn duun...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

great watch! looking to get one now


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

great pic! that Aquaracer looks great! (will order one now I think) - it's between this and the Longines Conquest posted by nevermind.


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

nevermind said:


> Longines Conquest 41mm
> 
> View attachment 3788658


oops....forgot to include original post..

here we go again: great watch! looking to get one now


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

esccon said:


> great pic! that Aquaracer looks great! (will order one now I think) - it's between this and the Longines Conquest posted by nevermind.


 and this one was for this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=25868162

sorry for all the spam


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

and now my turn for some pics: (car - LS460)

Skagen SKW6019 "Havene" (super thin dress watch)








Citizen Titanium AT4010-50E (arguably most comfortable watch ever)








Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar- Orange Rubber








Christopher Ward C60 42mm (going back soon) - nice watch but not for me








And for comparison sake all together in the box (sorry no steering wheel in this one)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## three_tw (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine


----------



## electrolitro (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Quick 'n dirty of the new Globey






..........#Bernhardt #USA #Globemaster2.0GMTSwissETA

*


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


>


You win (so far).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I can't afford a car yet, so this.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Digging these Seiko diver style watches lately. This is the blue dial Lamafa, it's very dark blue even when light hits it. Strap is garbage, needs a shark mesh.


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

Interesting priorities  Nice Sinn!



blowfish89 said:


> I can't afford a car yet, so this.


----------



## Fox143 (Jan 12, 2014)

My '63 Corvair and '72 Heuer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Sinn in a Nissan


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

EnderW said:


> It is generally considered to be in bad taste to show off somebody elses watch\photo as your own.
> This one was posted by another member - abingdon, back in 2013. Stealing a 3 year old pic is not the best way to into on forum
> (especially since you are asking for <$100 watch advice, and making Invicta recommendations to others)


I am amazed !
How could you possibly remember this picture from few years back knowing all the pix going on this forums , that's sharper than a sharp memory 
Thumbs up


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

Waiting for my grilled chicken salad.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

esccon said:


> Interesting priorities  Nice Sinn!


Thanks, I was making some headway for my first car, but I bought a vintage Submariner, so it will have to wait a bit more. Its good in a way, I save a lot of money, walk and bike a lot more and enjoy the time in the buses/trains looking up watch forums without being focused on driving. Don't think I can put it off too much further though.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Trying out the new mesh

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Kiennor said:


> Waiting for my grilled chicken salad.


Can you please tell me, which model is that one? I like it much more than my SKX173.


----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

More bronze today! Just got this, it ticks all my checkboxes.


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

06 GTO.


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's yesterday's shot









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

On my way to work when the sun hit that orange...


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAY2110


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Wearing this for the weekend, heading up to visit my daughter college.


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Headed to San Diego to visit an old Marine Corps buddy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Desk driving at its finest.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

larryganz said:


> Can you please tell me, which model is that one? I like it much more than my SKX173.


That's the SBDC003, aka Blumo.


----------



## myoclonus (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Running morning errands


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

My dad's mid-60s JLC, just had it serviced for the first time...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

Lumed in shadows


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

View attachment 7279786


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## cpcowy (Mar 6, 2012)

My Pam 605 on a sunny morning drive in Virginia.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Sinn in reflection


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

8926 mod in my TBlazer


----------



## ky3mikael (Jun 5, 2014)

CwC 1977


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Vintage '70s Seiko Lord Matic I found in a box of old stuff. New strap and voila!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

beep, beep, dusty parnis coming through


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My new Sea Gull chronograph










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Quick'n Dirty of the NEW Globey out for a drive................#BERNHARDT #USA #GlobemasterLimitedEditionGMT #35/500 #Getm4TheyGone








*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## itirado (Jul 15, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Stowa Flieger.


----------



## TheAbingdonCo (Dec 10, 2014)

Now I'm curious... what photo of mine did you post?


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tag Heuer Carrera Monaco Grand Prix on black leather

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Sub ND


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Let see my hand on steering stick. ;-)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Modded Seiko SKX173 in my Forester 2.0XT (I hate the iPhone camera lens distortion sometimes).


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

I so dig wearing this one that I got another in black, just arrived today.


----------



## Reoxy (Aug 10, 2015)

New strap. But yes. I am a wimp, sitting in a parked car.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

on satellite time


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Orient Star Classic

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

New Jeep, new strap, old Breitling.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## consultus (Oct 12, 2015)

More from our Vintage series.. Cal 12 Heuer & WILD 55


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consultus (Oct 12, 2015)

A better photo of the Watch for those who like the vintage watches...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

RobbyCC said:


> I so dig wearing this one that I got another in black, just arrived today.


Love the "alien watch" but what kind of car is that? Dashboard and steering wheel look interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kind of wheel


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Watch on gear shift best I can do right now . . .


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got this today









Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Childhood watch for Friday


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

My new Navi on a ride out


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

A different kind of steering wheel


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Not a steering wheel, but does the console controls for my lights and sirens count?










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

I've get no steering wheel :-(


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Edward VI (Feb 5, 2016)

Since my daily driver watch is a Tudor Black Bay, I recently decided that I needed to get a car with a date display:


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Just hands on wheel allowed? No hand on gear lever?


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## alfbacca (Nov 8, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Orient Star


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Top of the morning to you.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

ismiv said:


> Love the "alien watch" but what kind of car is that? Dashboard and steering wheel look interesting


430 Scuderia with red steering wheel optioned


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Hydro in Skoda!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

No-watch 24 HR clock


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sea Gull

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

do Harley bars count


















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

Today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*



watchdaddy1 said:


> do Harley bars count
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike brother! I can't wait the summer to twist the throttle


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

RobbyCC said:


> 430 Scuderia with red steering wheel optioned


Nice car, thanks for the update

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

After a 6.5 month wait, here is 412/500.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

On these boards Swatches aren't popular:










I wonder why.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> On these boards Swatches aren't popular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear everything from cheapos to high dollars, wear what you like

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



41Mets said:


> After a 6.5 month wait, here is 412/500.


Nice, looks worth the wait. Congratulations that's 1 looker for sure . the blue shoes.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*



DMCBanshee said:


> Nice bike brother! I can't wait the summer to twist the throttle


Thanks Simon, this is my baby.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7459498
> 
> 
> View attachment 7459514
> ...


that's a bad mofo right there 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> I wear everything from cheapos to high dollars, wear what you like
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


.
That's not cheapo! It's the Irony Automatic motorised with the Lemania 5100...sort of


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> .
> That's not cheapo! It's the Irony Automatic motorised with the Lemania 5100...sort of


I wasn't calling yours a cheapo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

I got a nice shark mesh for the Lamafa, I think it works well now. It was either that or dress blue alligator for an "at odds" pairing.


----------



## Vikinguy (Apr 7, 2009)

OPO by mjones723, on Flickr

Breitling wrist shots by mjones723, on Flickr

Great thread!!


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

RobbyCC said:


> I got a nice shark mesh for the Lamafa, I think it works well now. It was either that or dress blue alligator for an "at odds" pairing.


 that look

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*



DMCBanshee said:


> Nice bike brother! I can't wait the summer to twist the throttle


Go winter! :-D

BikePics - 2009 Harley Davidson VRSCA (V-Rod)

BikePics - 2009 Harley Davidson VRSCA (V-Rod)

BikePics - 2009 Harley Davidson VRSCA (V-Rod)


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

DA 353 Black on Black Steel


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day out but overcast


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Here are a few recent red-light shots.

Cheers!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Drive today with me.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> that look


Thanks.
The band was a cheapo from eBay, well-made enough for the price but poorly polished, uncomfortable to wear. I spent 1/2 an hour last night with a small round ceramic knife steel rounding the interior corners and all the links, loops etc, and now it wears smooth as silk!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

My new Grand Seiko today...


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT 1st Generation 'CORSAIR' #Bernhardt #USA #Caddy















*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Oris F1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I need to scrape this snow...


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

I love 6105s but they're not available new anymore, so my homage collection grows. b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White trails...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Last night...


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Not a steering wheel, but....










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Another one:


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

The weekend whip!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got done killin it at the gym with Scuba Dude


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

I really like this Ancon, Panerai styled but with highly polished bronze case, high dome crystal, no logo, Miyota movement, California sandwich dial. I don't let it patina, I just let it go for a week or two to a rose gold, then polish back to brassy gold. It wears flat, weighty, smooth, and comfortable. The lack of a second hand makes for a more relaxed reading of approximate time instead of being constantly aware that there are precious seconds of my life ticking away.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

5610BC in Miata.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At the traffic light. Got this on the Sinn bracelet today. The bracelet brings out the darker tones in the dial.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

It's Monday AM. Cocktail anyone?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Now that I've tried some different straps I'll stick with the blue lleather for a few days.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

I like this combo so much I decided to crop at 16:9 and imagine these to be movie stills from some flick wherein I'm the driver/diver. :-d

The Lamafa homage is subtly but importantly different from the Smiths, which seems to be very true to the 6105 except with a more slanted bezel. The Lamafa is thinner, has a more upright bezel, and the clean white lume on triangle and circle markers make the design more modern and fresh than the Smiths. It also has more rounded dome lugs; the Smiths gets a bit flat and angled, which from pix I believe is closer to the original Seiko. The Lamafa also has a less chunky more elegant crown guard, and all these subtle differences make the Lamafa look great on the shark mesh whereas the Smiths looks out of place.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

First try at this one...
Seiko 6138-0017









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> First try at this one...
> Seiko 6138-0017
> 
> 
> ...


Nice James. Is this new? Looking good-on-ya  
Dibs IF

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice James. Is this new? Looking good-on-ya
> Dibs IF
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks man! It is actually one of my longest owned watches, just don't wear this one too often. Definitely a cool shape though

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Thanks man! It is actually one of my longest owned watches, just don't wear this one too often. Definitely a cool shape though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


shame on you. It's a lovely Seiko

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Last night I have my Seiko and Helberg a little love at home so I'd feel less guilty about continuing to wear this! This is what it looks like when it's in the shadows and then the sun hits it.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Scurfa Diver One SS 









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on bracelet.


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

Tag Aquaracer Way2110


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kinwah (Feb 11, 2016)

My FOIS


----------



## chrisx1985 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## napplegate (Jan 11, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


>


Ugh! Currently my grail, still about 5-6 years off  Congrats on the beautiful piece!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

New Incoming today!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

larryganz said:


> New Incoming today!


No more larryganz...its luxury Larry because I live vicariously through you. Quickly learning that you have impeccable taste. Mazel Mazel good things.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> No more larryganz...its luxury Larry because I live vicariously through you. Quickly learning that you have impeccable taste. Mazel Mazel good things.


Yes, I must stop. My signature wont accept anymore watches, for real.


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

yesterday and today...


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

badindianswamp said:


> yesterday and today...


What is the chronograph on the right? Pretty...


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

larryganz said:


> Yes, I must stop. My signature wont accept anymore watches, for real.


You could adopt me and let me wear your watches from time to time?

Ita


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kontiki Date from last week's "March Madness."


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not set yet today.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Beautiful day for a top-down ride home. Had to add another one.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

The mighty sword fish !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ball Storm Chaser again today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite icon 209L on canvas









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Ball Storm Chaser again today


Beautiful!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7544074
> 
> 
> View attachment 7544098


Maybach! Wow. I think this is one of those times I can actually get away with saying your watches are getting in the way of me looking at your car.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Top up today ? but ready for baseball season!
Bulova UHF Military


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Omega in Titanium again...


----------



## Kangwan (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Rangeman in miata.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Brand new!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Please don't mind the mangled hand


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Used, but new to me...


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Audi S6


F150


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Grand Seiko diver still continues to impress me.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic today.

Happy Easter


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

On way to Easter lunch with the wife and kids.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rolex and Subaru


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovin it


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful day...


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

~40 yo Soviet Raketa, it is still my favorit one from the watches I got


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

My new AT8500


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## isabelina (Mar 26, 2013)

"Driving" my little car....


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

From this morning...



















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic with new shoes.










Sent from my iPhone in a highly caffeinated state.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



stingx said:


>


Nice watch - what is it?


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

longines conquest GMT


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

New watch, old @$$ car.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



jaeva said:


> Nice watch - what is it?


Thank you. It's a Shanghai 8120 Reissue. Pretty much an Eterna KonTiki homage.


----------



## cnorth (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

orangenSaft said:


> New watch, old @$$ car.


It's all about priorities, eh?

Here in Colorado we see cheapo cars with bikes that cost 2x more mounted to the roof, ready to go on an adventure.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

larryganz said:


> It's all about priorities, eh?
> 
> Here in Colorado we see cheapo cars with bikes that cost 2x more mounted to the roof, ready to go on an adventure.


Indeed. Might be old, but its in great shape (and paid for). On the flip side, felt like time might be limited on a first gen Black Bay with the new ones coming. So take the depreciation I'd lose on a new ride, buy a sweet watch I've wanted since it came out, drive the truck another year. Win win!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Latest arrival. Longines Hydroconquest 41mm auto.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn UX on bond style NATO


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

Just picked this one up today.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*SeaDragon all decked out w/ it's StrapcodeSE2 and out for a drive #Borealis 
*


----------



## mattniss (Mar 29, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster Mark 40 on Bond NATO strap


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

X-Patrol while on duty today

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

SARB017 today..


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Friday Freddie.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

larryganz said:


> It's all about priorities, eh?
> Here in Colorado we see cheapo cars with bikes that cost 2x more mounted to the roof, ready to go on an adventure.


..all the time..it's very Colorado-an.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kontiki on blue bomber jacket strap.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

SKX009 =]


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Dreary, rainy day...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Seiko Frankenmonster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

brminpin said:


> SARB017 today..
> 
> View attachment 7646018


Ooohhhh, I like that bracelet!
That's the look I want for my Alpinist, what is it?

And this is what I was driving yesterday:









The bezel numbers pop so beautifully in 3D glory, the overall look matte and modern with obvious absolutely classic Rolex cues as a basis.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

What's the bike? It looks like something from Mad Max. Love it though.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Sunday diver!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Killarney said:


> What's the bike? It looks like something from Mad Max. Love it though.


Thanks!

This is Suzuki Hayabusa GSX1300R. 
A tribute to Hayabusa Nakajima Ki43 (code name-"Oscar") flown by sgt Satoru Anabuki in WWII.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I drove a Hayabusa for about 5 miles one day back about the year 2000. I was driving a Kawasaki GT 750 myself at the time. The Hayabusa frightened the living S*** out me. If you thought about opening the throttle it just went. Did not look like yours in any way. Safe driving


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Killarney said:


> I drove a Hayabusa for about 5 miles one day back about the year 2000. I was driving a Kawasaki GT 750 myself at the time. The Hayabusa frightened the living S*** out me. If you thought about opening the throttle it just went. Did not look like yours in any way. Safe driving


At that time it was called "widow maker". :-(
Fortunately, my Busa made me divorced. 
Only ... :-D))))

Regards!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Driving back from Richmond...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Driving back to NJ from Mass after a great 'first' date.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I eat this combo up


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## gte355u124 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Pyramid (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Flieger. The lume on this watch is amazing.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Apple Watch Hermès with LV leather strap in my RS6.


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

Archimede deck watch


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Seiko Southpole. One piece ceramic titanium.


----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ball Hydrocarbon Magnate


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Seiko Southpole. One piece ceramic titanium.


----------



## Mgb5011 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Revvin' up your engine
Listen to her howlin' roar
Metal under tension
Beggin' you to touch and go
Highway to the Danger Zone
Ride into the Danger Zone

Read more: Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone Lyrics | MetroLyrics 
​


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Took this one earlier today ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

Love taking pics in the car... something with the light I guess...


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Acrylic today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

The Seiko Giugiaro doing what it was designed for (no...it wasn't fighting Xenomorphs on Acheron, although now it's mostly famous for this):









My verbouse review of the watch here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/sei...acelet-3087418-post27932202.html#post27932202

Perhaps it's interesting for the people who read this thread as I talk a lot about cars.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn 103 a sa b


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is Suzuki Hayabusa GSX1300R.
> A tribute to Hayabusa Nakajima Ki43 (code name-"Oscar") flown by sgt Satoru Anabuki in WWII.
> ...


And this is Seiko tribute to my bike. :-D


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

OrientStar =]


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Alpina Seastrong Yacht Timer & my Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## cvera (May 24, 2015)

Right after getting a brand new crystal


----------



## Los Endos (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

Orient Chicane in red


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Acrylic on the bracelet today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Luxury from China

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

SKX Mod I completed over the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

144 on a Clover strap on my steering wheel

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## blkspeed3071 (Oct 9, 2015)

Back in the rotation


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is a crap picture of my Seagull...can anyone guess what Mercedes this is? (might be easy as there is a clue other than the design of the dash).


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rivarama said:


> Here is a crap picture of my Seagull...can anyone guess what Mercedes this is? (might be easy as there is a clue other than the design of the dash).
> 
> View attachment 7765026


G-Class AMG? Wild guess...


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

I nice Saturday casual Russian Boctoc and a German Beauty new Passat 2016.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

When you're at a stop sign and the sun is just right


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

psco78 said:


> G-Class AMG? Wild guess...


Yep.


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

flying.fish said:


> I nice Saturday casual Russian Boctoc and a German Beauty new Passat 2016.
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


My 2011 Passat says hi :-!. Solid piece of machinery, only glitch is a little *ahem* software update that's due soon ;-)


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

My first omega and oldest one I own....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

psco78 said:


> My 2011 Passat says hi :-!. Solid piece of machinery, only glitch is a little *ahem* software update that's due soon ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7771258


   
Very good my friend very good.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

My Multifort right before I t-boned a semi...

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

This guy is growing on me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

flying.fish said:


> I nice Saturday casual Russian Boctoc and a German Beauty new Passat 2016.
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


Since we are talking about Vostok, this is my last one:









And one of the most expensive...but well worth of the money IMO.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Since we are talking about Vostok, this is my last one:
> 
> View attachment 7782866
> 
> ...


Smart

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ATV ride this evening with dog, kids, wife and the new arrived Orsa Monstrum...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 7790042


That my friend is how this watch should be worn. AWESOME!!!


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Newly inbound ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Many thanks for the kind words!



picklepossy said:


> That my friend is how this watch should be worn. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngtung.le (Dec 9, 2014)

CW Trident 600 38mm


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A great day today!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally some top down weather!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

1970's benrus


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

View attachment 7822578


View attachment 7822586


View attachment 7822594


View attachment 7822610


View attachment 7822618


View attachment 7822626


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Potacho (Apr 6, 2015)

Took this one yesterday. My first!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Potacho said:


> Took this one yesterday. My first!
> View attachment 7824122


Good one! CS3110?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Potacho (Apr 6, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Good one! CS3110?


Indeed! Well, CS3111 actually. CS1110 is the white dial version I believe. But same difference. Glad you like!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Late '70s vintage Seiko LordMatic with a lovely blue dial and strange Roman numerals.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back with the blue


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice sunny day ✌










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Enjoying the drive wit my citizen and Subaru

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

RobbyCC said:


> Late '70s vintage Seiko LordMatic with a lovely blue dial and strange Roman numerals.


What kind of Lamborghini are you driving?


----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX009 on a navy NATO

David


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

ismiv said:


> What kind of Lamborghini are you driving?


Why vintage of course! :-d :-d
Old Countach.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

RobbyCC said:


> Why vintage of course! :-d :-d
> Old Countach.


Classic!
Chuck Norris agrees.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

RobbyCC said:


> Why vintage of course! :-d :-d
> Old Countach.


That was my dream car(at least one of them)when I was a kid. Very nice combo there


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

ismiv said:


> That was my dream car(at least one of them)when I was a kid. Very nice combo there


Thanks, me too, I'm a late '70/'80s kinda guy.
The car I got 20 years ago when they were cheap, the watch original and new in the late '70s. The car is worth much more now, enough to sell and smile about it.
The watch not so much.:-d


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

TOPTISHKIN said:


>


Nice strap! Where did you get that?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

nicedream said:


> Nice strap! Where did you get that?


Fluco Green Velour @amazon


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Potacho said:


> Indeed! Well, CS3111 actually. CS1110 is the white dial version I believe. But same difference. Glad you like!


You are correct, sir! I also wanted a 3111, but I found this 3113 at a price I couldn't refuse:









Still I think yours looks better.

However, this is the pic for the thread, hand on the gear shift.









New superprofessional diver that makes me feel 20 years younger!:-d


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ismiv said:


> That was my dream car(at least one of them)when I was a kid. Very nice combo there


That car on the cover of _Road & Track_ made me subscribe! June, 1975 if my memory serves.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

RobbyCC said:


> Thanks, me too, I'm a late '70/'80s kinda guy.
> The car I got 20 years ago when they were cheap, the watch original and new in the late '70s. The car is worth much more now, enough to sell and smile about it.
> The watch not so much.:-d


Keep enjoying your passion for cars and watches, I'm sure you already got this on at least one family member. Drive safely on that dangerous/beautiful bull


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Barry S said:


> That car on the cover of _Road & Track_ made me subscribe! June, 1975 if my memory serves.


This is what I found for June 1975








So you have been subscribed for 40 years?


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Barry S said:


> That car on the cover of _Road & Track_ made me subscribe! June, 1975 if my memory serves.


My memory must be better, because I immediately thought February 1976.
And...








Those early Periscopo cars are worth >$1M now.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Tapatalk is awesome!


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

Guess the watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

bjdean16 said:


> Guess the watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sumo??


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

denmanproject said:


> Sumo??


Very close...


----------



## teddyfigo (Mar 14, 2014)

Bike handle bar shots works ? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

bjdean16 said:


> Guess the watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MM300!!


----------



## Rodney Hall (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

You are correct!!



TheMeasure said:


> MM300!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène prototype.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

Totally in love with this one!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

My analog compass


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> NTH Scorpène prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm... Looks like my NOS SM300 vintage model.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

larryganz said:


> hmmm... Looks like my NOS SM300 vintage model.


Is yours 11.5mm thick?

Because mine is only 11.5mm thick.

I'm not bragging or anything....



This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Is yours 11.5mm thick?
> 
> Because mine is only 11.5mm thick.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacA (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

bjdean16 said:


> You are correct!!


Wouldn't it be a shame if i was wrong? ;-)


----------



## Elwoodradley (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## nataspeed (Jul 29, 2015)

hpark21 said:


> View attachment 936515
> 
> 
> Took this few days ago.
> ...


Nice watch and pic


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

docvail said:


> Is yours 11.5mm thick?
> 
> Because mine is only 11.5mm thick.
> 
> I'm not bragging or anything....


Personally I wouldn't use the phrases "mine is only 11.5mm thick" and "I'm not bragging", because clearly that is not bragging. :-d


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Mine is only 11mm thick, and I'm not bragging.:-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Näcken Modern prototype

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RobbyCC said:


> My memory must be better, because I immediately thought February 1976.
> And...
> View attachment 7850626
> 
> ...


Sure is better, that's the one!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ismiv said:


> This is what I found for June 1975
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turns out my memory didn't serve me that well! RobbyCC got it right (go figure!) -- February '76.

And yes, I've been subscribed since -- although there was a small lapse at some point.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

While we're on this combo topic...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

777


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

First the oil change, then the steering wheel.

My trusty 1st gen Blue Angels Navihawk:









And ... Done!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Ti Planet Ocean chronograph today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry can't see it due to angle but just singing to a cool tune...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Do hands on handlebars count too?








I decided to do another picture so you can see more of the bike...


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I no longer have the watch and the car's a rental, but I still have the picture.


----------



## MrCheeky (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Barry S said:


> First the oil change, then the steering wheel.
> 
> My trusty 1st gen Blue Angels Navihawk:
> 
> ...


That looks suspiciously like an E36 ///M dash...?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

;-)


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Blunge:


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Black5 said:


> That looks suspiciously like an E36 ///M dash...?


Good catch! E36/7 to be exact. 2000 Z3 2.8 Roadster. Non-M version unfortunately despite the cool ///M logos on the wheel and shift knob.

Gratuitous puppy shot attached:


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Good catch! E36/7 to be exact. 2000 Z3 2.8 Roadster. Non-M version unfortunately despite the cool ///M logos on the wheel and shift knob.
> 
> Gratuitous puppy shot attached:


That's not a M-dog though.:think:


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Audi Q5 + Seiko SSC017


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

]


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabby.marol (Apr 25, 2016)

Favre Leuba Zenith Chronometer Cal 135








Sent from my LS-4503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Another picture of my SBDC027










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First ride of the year, a bit cold but still nice to ride...


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Waiting for my carpool buddy.


----------



## cantona77 (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy it really turns her on she's always staring at me while I'm chugging along.....That's some good shyt Simon

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Dropping the twins early for choir practice with my Squale Ceramica.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just got this last night from a forum member. I have to say, this standard diver design really fits my wrist well. And I think, in person, I prefer the black dial with bronze.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

and my finger on steering wheel. ;-)


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

At a stop light this morning:


----------



## consultus (Oct 12, 2015)

Another Vintage restoration... A motor sports Koni watch


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 7948018


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Falcon81 (Apr 20, 2015)

And another

[


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jack (Apr 18, 2016)

Seiko Sea Urchin Pepsi on Nato


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 7975514


That bezel looks great in that shot.

What strap is that if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

A few... ;-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

Here are a few


----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Still loving the fit of this watch.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

my $25.00 find. Seiko Navigator Timer










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

G in my TBlazer


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



watchdaddy1 said:


> my $25.00 find. Seiko Navigator Timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome find, I like the tropic style strap too.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*



TradeKraft said:


> Awesome find, I like the tropic style strap too.


thanks for the nod 
all functions correctly too.











Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thebusinessend (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



watchdaddy1 said:


> my $25.00 find. Seiko Navigator Timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got a Sick deal Will! Love it seems in great shape.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



DMCBanshee said:


> You got a Sick deal Will! Love it seems in great shape.


ashtray find

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Jeros1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's mine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Today with my Senior Seiko (since 1976 with me)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tuesday


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm holding up the rear...


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

///M


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène prototype










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Stop2Go today. 
Never get tired of watching it.


----------



## Saxaphonst (Jul 26, 2014)

Not a "steering wheel" but it's what I hold on to on my ride to work!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

My Sumo and me, driving down the LA River bed. That's the 7th St bridge in the distance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Jan 21, 2016)

Mido Great Wall 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Nighthawk in Miata


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Ti Planet Ocean chronograph back on the bracelet...


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## f1shb0nez (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## AdamC31415 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8032570
> 
> 
> View attachment 8032586


very nice. whats the model number?


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

A. Lange & Söhne Ref.106.025.

*Greetings to all, nice weekend!!!*:-!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

My wife judged me for making her take this pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Alph. said:


> View attachment 8038954
> 
> 
> A. Lange & Söhne Ref.106.025.
> ...


From Invicta to Lange, nice range, sir!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

From Maybach to Smart. This is my range... ;-)


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

daschlag said:


> From Invicta to Lange, nice range, sir!


*Thank You.*

I am not so discriminant... If the watch tells time with rational accuracy, have certain amount of beauty and I like it: I wear it with pride, no matter the price or brand.
Invicta is not my lower end... I have some CASIO and a few Chinese watches too.

Have a nice day _*daschlag*_!!!:-!


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Used my trusted Titanium B&R by Sinn to time it took me on Sunday/Monday night to go from Innsbruck to Dunkirk to take the ferry:









1060 km in 8h, 38 min and 25 sec...not too bad.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Lew & Huey Orthos Commander 300


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Posted the hands on steering wheel pic many times so here's a slightly different take. First one is my Orient Black Ray at work the second one is my INOX on my the way home from work.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry... Wrong photo...:roll:  Have a nice day!!!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Visodate today, I actually drove past my house while taking these.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Wore my Grey Side of the Moon today...


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally! After what felt like a lifetime of rain, a beautiful day to put the top down.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

There you go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Blumo on yet another rainy day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Today in the coffee shop parking lot


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

New ride! I am obligated for a pic


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

charlieboy89 said:


> New ride! I am obligated for a pic
> 
> View attachment 8083898


Hairless arm.... Are you old enough to drive? 

Congrats on your new car, looks cool


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

charlieboy89 said:


> New ride! I am obligated for a pic
> 
> View attachment 8083898


congratulations on the new Beamer

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> Hairless arm.... Are you old enough to drive?
> 
> Congrats on your new car, looks cool


lol I was called Voldemort on one of WRUW pic thread because I had b&w filter on my pic xD

Been licensed for 11 yrs btw haha



watchdaddy1 said:


> congratulations on the new Beamer
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


is it beamer or bimmer always get that mixed up

fyi its 428xi GC


----------



## mtheard (May 2, 2016)

From my work ride. Bonus points if you can guess what I'm flying.


----------



## RuebenJames (Jan 3, 2014)

mtheard said:


> View attachment 8085770
> 
> 
> From my work ride. Bonus points if you can guess what I'm flying.


 MV-22 Osprey, nice watch btw


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-Cerakote









Sent from my S7


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

mtheard said:


> View attachment 8085770
> 
> 
> From my work ride. Bonus points if you can guess what I'm flying.


I hope your phone was in airplane mode and at 10000 feet.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

mtheard said:


> View attachment 8085770
> 
> 
> From my work ride. Bonus points if you can guess what I'm flying.


That's FN BADASS

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mtheard said:


> View attachment 8085770
> 
> 
> From my work ride. Bonus points if you can guess what I'm flying.


Nice pic!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Squale Ceramica on a stunner of a day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

55 mph? ;-)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Just arrived today! Certina DS-8 HAQ chrono with moonphase:


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Wiamea35 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Wiamea35 (May 24, 2014)

OOP! posted the pic twice and sideways. Guess I'm not as much into computers as I am watches! HAHA


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

just screams middle-class pimpin' hands on steering wheel of my 2015 Chevy Malibu wearing my new (just came out of teh mall with it) Seiko SRP777 ... oh yeah i get all da ladies... (actually my wife would be displeased if I where to start setting out to get "all da ladies".... oh well).


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sarby on the wheel









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## OobessionO (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Certina DS-8 Moonphase.

This new favorite will be seeing a lot of wrist (and steering wheel) time.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

This, again...


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rogermayer (May 9, 2016)

Nice watches on wheels.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbossu (May 15, 2016)

first post here


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Only one I could find in my phone. Close enough lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

freqmgr88 said:


>


OVM v2. Love it.


----------



## emile5 (Apr 24, 2016)

⌚


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Amphibia trapped in a traffic jam ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## emile5 (Apr 24, 2016)

⌚


----------



## emile5 (Apr 24, 2016)

⌚


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

I might switch cars but I won't switch watches ;-)


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Alph. (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


Nice watch :-!

I picked one up about 6 weeks ago on bracelet, and I've been planning to try it on an aged brown leather NATO that I bought. Now I know how it will look. I also have the Limited Ed version on order.


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Travelinman (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's mine... My Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Heading out for a afternoon / evening drive, wings and a cruise in.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

SVTFreak said:


> Heading out for a afternoon / evening drive, wings and a cruise in.


My Grail car...


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

anabuki said:


> My Grail car...


Build one! It's not real, it's a factory five but it's so much fun. Both to build and drive.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

One watch, two cars. ;-)


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The steering wheel's nearby -- really!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

One more time. On the steering wheel this time.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

not today !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Hand not quite on steering wheel...








Clearer shot of the watch. 








The Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

'not a valid image file' error - Please delete.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

top off kinda day..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

As the top was down on a sunny day and I was wearing the beautiful Black Bay I couldn't resist...


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

In love all over again with this one










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Saving this one since the photo upload problem began.

Great job by the tech team with a fast fix on the weekend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis trading NTH Nacken prototype. .on preorder now







comes with bracelet too


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Janis trading NTH Nacken prototype. .on preorder now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Vintage Blue on pre-order...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Santa Cruz, no date, for me!


larryganz said:


> I have the Vintage Blue on pre-order...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Stopped at a light, trying to take a pic, guy next to me yells "hand on steering wheel pic?", drives off. WUS in the wild! Kinda freaked me out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Managed while driving. Couldn't resist the nice glare


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Orthos II


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Hawk in a work car


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

The last forum watch from f72, Chinese watch forum, my first forum watch.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Honkylips said:


> ...


Man that is one scuffed up Oyster

David


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

MM300


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## tomob63 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Today is almost impossibly beautiful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

tomob63 said:


> View attachment 8329746
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nevermind that, what are you driving?


----------



## tomob63 (Nov 5, 2012)

heingericke said:


> Nevermind that, what are you driving?


My 68 Mustang Fastback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Loving this Maverick...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I find myself reaching for this one more than any other. 
And why not today, when it will see its first new moon?


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8341034
> 
> 
> View attachment 8341042
> ...


SWEET!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

From earlier today


----------



## GFountain (Jan 24, 2014)

Out and about


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hdfb910 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## adadrian (Apr 13, 2013)

1920s cyma


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

S63 and Sub









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Lew & Huey Orthos Commander 300


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonga (Jul 29, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

New to me OM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Office commutes are more fun with great watches


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

No, I don't drive with gloves. ;-) Been experiencing an awful winter cold snap here.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Grand Classic on a sunny but windy day.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Blurtle....


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Friday's are Oris days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Friday's are Oris days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will wear my Maldives this weekend because of this post :-!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Work beater for the end of a long Friday.

Have a great weekend, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't drive a fancy German car but here is my watch. Bernhardt Globemaster II on an isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon in my '83 CJ7.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robv571 (Aug 17, 2012)

New watch out for it's 1st ride.....took the Movado in for a new battery & link added since another place couldn't put it back together when they tried:roll:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Bdpalace said:


> Boschett Harpoon in my '83 CJ7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool watch, even cooler Jeep!

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## mlmyers (Nov 2, 2009)

Sinn 103 Diapal, Subaru WRX, Golden Gate...









(My very patient and understanding gf took this over my shoulder...)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

I thought I'd finally try driving with gloves, rockin' to some old school Beastie Boys. ;-)

"Hey Professor, what's another word for pirate treasure?"


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Affordable Motorsport themed watch while taking part in affordable Motorsport activities..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

In the wife's Subaru Tribeca today...


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

avlad said:


>


Great combo!


----------



## robv571 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8440626
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Kickstarter watch on an Omega strap? Looks good.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

MWC Hawthorn










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## dattiljs (Jan 28, 2014)

I feel like people have missed the point of let's see your hands on the steering wheel watch pic. The point is to see your watch AND your car. If your arm blocks your steering wheel/dash then it's just a run of the mill "let's see your watch" thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

larryganz said:


> Is that a Kickstarter watch on an Omega strap? Looks good.


Why yes it is Larry, good eye!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Evening ride with kids


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## dynafrom (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Today...


----------



## Emtee (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

High tide, better get moving.


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

Steinhart OVM with the Freedom Tower background


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Drive today


----------



## Pebling (May 2, 2016)

⌚Can't post pictures yet, will emojis do? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Certina today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh dudes, this thread is totally in my wheel-house!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Again on ToxicDuo. These straps are super great for summer!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me MKii Kingston


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

....


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Steinhart Ocean BLACK #DLC #Caddy 







*


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Baume et Mercier Capeland and E46 M3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my E5823


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Ita said:


> Ita
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, you made me buy a blue one. Happy?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

DocJekl said:


> Thanks, you made me buy a blue one. Happy?


Happy to be of service ;-)

Ita


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

PSA - please don't take these while actually driving. I don't care if you wreck but you might hit me or some other innocent person. Don't be stupid.

Now, here's my KonTiki (taken in the parking lot at work)










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Tough to get a shot "on the wheel", but in the spirit of the post....


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

daschlag said:


>


What watch is this? 
Oris Aquis Date 43mm in blue ceramic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical. Just got the mesh bracelet today and I love it!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

endotreated said:


> What watch is this?
> Oris Aquis Date 43mm in blue ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, sir!


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Zissou diver.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> View attachment 8623370


Is that the new MKii Hawkinge? How do you like it?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Seiko giugiaro being used in the way it's designed for:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Yet another round of Kontiki madness has struck and I resisted. 
This one will be enough for me (for now.)


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cutting grass... I need a diver


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

nicedream said:


> Is that the new MKii Hawkinge? How do you like it?


It is! I'm really enjoying it. I prefer it over the Quad 10 that MKII released awhile back. Check out this thread if you haven't already :-!

Hawkinge cleared for takeoff


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll play

!


----------



## Georgia1 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## holo81 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Got a few, lel


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Recent


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


OK.... I'm drooling. (So is the wife)

Ita


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Can hardly read Seiko on the dial, much less Navigator Timer. May 1972.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## jnaut1 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

I did it big back in the day 

picture around 20 years old... that was right when digital cameras were making their way into our hands.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

endotreated said:


> I did it big back in the day
> 
> picture around 20 years old... that was right when digital cameras were making their way into our hands.
> 
> View attachment 8664426


Domo what have you done... :-!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So many Texas stickers....


David


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me


----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt Binnicale Diver #USA


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## liverpoolreds8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt Corsair 1.0 #SwissETA #Fred


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

IWC


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hydro! !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jdub75x said:


>


Just picked up a SUn Diver III as well, they sure photograph nicely!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdub75x (Mar 6, 2013)

In lunch traffic......








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNP1979 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNP1979 (Apr 15, 2015)

6R15 said:


> Got a few, lel


OMG, those are great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Wee bit of red!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Ossian (Oct 4, 2015)

Cross-posted from the German thread...


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

A couple views from inside the BMW.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajurist (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Beelzebubba (Oct 9, 2010)

GW-5000-1JF (not sure why the pic is sideways)


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

SPEEDmaster

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## consultus (Oct 12, 2015)

wild 55 today


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## minispdrcr (Jun 27, 2016)

Really hard to take a good picture. Of course this was all taken on the ground. Tissot T-touch II in all its blurry greatness. Will have to re-do.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Full moon tonight.










I really wanted to get a photo at 100,000 but I think it would have upset a few thousand people behind me at the time.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

From today


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Today


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planespotting (Nov 16, 2011)

My newest addition to the collection. Not an SKX, but that or a Mako may be soon. I want something with an orange bezel and black dial.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8709362
> 
> 
> View attachment 8709370
> ...


Stunner which model is that?


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Back to work...


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

M26 said:


> Stunner which model is that?


Thanks! That is the Oris Divers 65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Not a great shot or anything, but it's NEW TRUCK DAY.









now I can sit in traffic and at least be cold if not content


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

ssada416 said:


>


Good one


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks! That is the Oris Divers 65
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks that's a great looking watch!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Full moon tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful watch!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8801402
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Not exactly a steering wheel, but I guess this is acceptable... 









Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

Orient Ray Raven II


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

M26 said:


> View attachment 8822114





emsee17 said:


> Back to work...


Anyone else find it funny that the guy with the expensive Omega GSotM doesn't need to show that he has an Audi but the guy with the cheap watch does?


----------



## Nigell (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It's difficult to capture the beauty of these iridescent dials:


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## miscellaneousmicron (Mar 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Today


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Today
> View attachment 8848314


Stunner!


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Braindrain (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8810570
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dedhed said:


> Today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


Both are just awesome. New watch? I've seen the car before...

Ita


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## SmithAndAnchor (Jul 26, 2016)

* disclaimer - not my merc haha - was working at a mercedes dealership at time of photo.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## CdnCarat (Jan 3, 2014)

Not "on" a steering wheel but close enough










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

6R15 said:


> Anyone else find it funny that the guy with the expensive Omega GSotM doesn't need to show that he has an Audi but the guy with the cheap watch does?


NO.

This is a photography thread about cars and watches, and logo's on steering wheels are pretty common so shouldn't be unexpected here.

Maybe I'm missing something, but why would this be funny? Shouldn't he like cheap watches and also own/drive an Audi? :-s

Is there a rule somewhere that says that people with expensive cars MUST have expensive watches, or that those who photograph cheap watches should only use cheap cars as a backdrop?

There's another member here who has cheap(ish) watches and regularly uses a Maybach as a background!

There are also plenty of others who have expensive watches and cheap cars.

What does this say about them???

Not a lot, other than they all very likely share an interest in watches, (Because they are on WUS), and photography, (because they are in this thread).

If the background is a nice car, and enhances the shot, so be it.

Personally, I enjoy this thread partly because of the opportunity to "guess the car" if the logo isn't shown obviously anywhere... :think:



plastique999 said:


> Sent from my 16M


...but I'm also just honored that those with such exquisite playthings are willing to share with the rest of us mere mortals!

Trying to psychoanalyse or define people and their motives from a single photo, or even multiple posts in an internet forum is a massive stretch, but go for it if that's your thing. b-):-!

Move it along - More photo's of pretty things please...
;-)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

6R15 said:


> Anyone else find it funny that the guy with the expensive Omega GSotM doesn't need to show that he has an Audi but the guy with the cheap watch does?


I have done shots with and without my Subaru logo in the photo, and some with $12k+ watches and some with $400 watches. So if my car was nicer I'd still have some with the automaker logo in them, and some without.

It's all about how clear or artistic the shot turns out to be, in my selection process I pick best quality regardless of whether the car maker is obvious. It could have been the same with the other guys.

In my case, I think a $35K turbo Subaru is just as special as many of the more affordable Audi or BMW, but with lower maintenance costs. I'm weird that way I guess, but in 16 years I've owned 3 Subaru and 1 Infiniti, but every time I shop at the Audi or BMW dealer I walk away feeling like I get more bang for the buck with my Subaru's. Where I live I need a good AWD system and snow tires in the winter. Here an Audi is just another everyday car like a Subaru, not a status symbol like a Mercedes or Porsche.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

I think 6R15 was having fun guys, lets be friends here and not over analyse. 

As long as the pic shows a watch and some part of a car or bike etc, it has a home here...

As for Plastique999. I'm always looking forward to one of his posts. I asked a while ago if he would consider adopting me! No luck (yet)

Ita


----------



## reuswatch (May 1, 2010)

With the light just right via the sun roof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Ita said:


> I think 6R15 was having fun guys, lets be friends here and not over analyse.
> 
> As long as the pic shows a watch and some part of a car or bike etc, it has a home here...
> 
> ...


For my future adopted son 










Sent from my 16M


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

SBDX017


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8864298


Such a nice S class... but then you have a damn Alpha? Are you trying to prank us?


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

....


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaiserDemon (Oct 3, 2013)

My Omega


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

6R15 said:


> Such a nice S class... but then you have a damn Alpha? Are you trying to prank us?


I wore my Alpha and Rodina only. 
When my chaffeur has a day off. ;-)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8878130
> 
> 
> View attachment 8878146


Hmmm... Why does the RODINA look a lot like a NOMOS AHOI, just without the crown guards or date moved to 3 vs 6 o'clock? Which came out first?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

DocJekl said:


> Hmmm... Why does the RODINA look a lot like a NOMOS AHOI, just without the crown guards or date moved to 3 vs 6 o'clock? Which came out first?


If you're going to make an observation, then the Stowa Antea was one of the trackable first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

anabuki said:


> I wore my Alpha and Rodina only.
> When my chaffeur has a day off. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8883674


Damn, is that a Maybach S600? And you were behind the wheel... maybe you're the chaffeur >:0


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

*Unimportant watch at a very important place...*

Cruising down Runway Able on the island of Tinian, which for those who aren't big on history, was the runway from which the Enola Gay took off.



It's a little fuzzy because my main goal was to hit 100 mph, which I fortunately accomplished without killing anyone.



Shot of one of the pits. The bombs were so large that they couldn't be loaded in the conventional manner. Pits had to be dug and the bombers were positioned above and the bombs were hoisted up inside. There were two separate pits for Fat Man and Little Boy.





Well, I guess this ends this little tour of Tinian's North Field.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

6R15 said:


> Damn, is that a Maybach S600? And you were behind the wheel... maybe you're the chaffeur >:0


No, I'm not.








I'm the driver. :-D


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 8864330


Nice Alpha.

I understand how you were able to afford that S class, you aren't one of these idiots who spend all their money in watches like me. 









For instance, new Neptune.

It's hard to capture the beauty of the dial.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

anabuki said:


> No, I'm not.
> View attachment 8895298
> 
> 
> ...


Nice SLS!
I was looking for one for a time...they have appreciated in the last year.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

New Zenith El Primero Classic Cars arrived today, so here it is with the 1965 Corvette Stingray!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Took these yesterday. Hamilton khaki field mechanical.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Janis trading Orthos ii mod
Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Nice Alpha.
> 
> I understand how you were able to afford that S class, you aren't one of these idiots who spend all their money in watches like me.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD - MY WATCH COLLECTION IS WORTH A PORCHE CAYENNE TURBO OR SOME KIND OF MERCEDES !!!!!!!!!! What have I done?!?!?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Frunkinator (Aug 10, 2013)

My newest addition!


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Back country road

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## David G. (Feb 28, 2014)

Everybody has to have a first post. Here's mine. SKX007 on a Oyster Strap. Not my car, however.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









EDIT: wow looks like I screwed this up...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Rocking the Kemmner

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20160718_163606 by Wolfsatz


----------



## cnorth (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## cpcowy (Mar 6, 2012)

Pam 305 this morning in my Lexus GS350.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki Field on a Lakehouse Leathers strap.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*NEW Armida A2 ETA 2824 w/ Domed Sapphire*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Bought this watch to chronometre long travels (over 12 hours):









I've seen in a mall and I thought I had little to risk, £28, and the watch has been endorsed by Martin McFly in BTTF 2 & 3, Heisenberg in Breaking Bad, Ellen Page and Serena Williams perhaps I could take the gamble.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

older photo


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

PO today ^^ @rokman nice watch!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt Corsair ( 1st Generation ETA 2824) #USA #Isofrane *


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

New watch and a new car.









Ben


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Japanese watch for the Japanese car.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Bought this watch to chronometre long travels (over 12 hours):
> 
> View attachment 8958530
> 
> ...


I used one of these extensively in my pediatric medical practice, to calculate mg/kg drug dosing for my patients, and gave away my last one to my son's friend last year.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#USA*


----------



## SirHenry (Mar 2, 2012)

plastique999 said:


> For my future adopted son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

One more Mazda + Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

DocJekl said:


> I used one of these extensively in my pediatric medical practice, to calculate mg/kg drug dosing for my patients, and gave away my last one to my son's friend last year.


Being a kid of the 80s I was always aware of the calculator watch Marty McFly wore, it was very popular bach then, I was surprised to see it in a shop and that it was still in production.

And even more surprised to see from a quick search on internet that it's causing a lot of troubles because according to the reviews on Amazon this watch is better than a smartwatch:

This Casio Calculator Watch Is Better Than Apple Watch (According to Amazon Reviews) - Recode

I'm preparing a review of this little great watch.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Wife's car today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Squale Ceramica on a DaLuca Zulu.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_rated (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

R_rated said:


> View attachment 9026113


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Lets see your&amp;quot; hands on steering wheel &amp;quot; watch pic!*

Pam 55 today.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nighttime Turtle shot









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Not my hand on the steering wheel, but close enough.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K Hunter said:


>


This Triton looks awesome on bracelet


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Free beer tomorrow!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Behind the wheel of my 71 Z28.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwilsonFL (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

Much better thread idea than "selfie while driving."


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)

Well... It's not really a wheel, but...


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

This count? I prefer my handlebars to my steering wheel.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Good morning! Believe it or not that's the 3714 with gold numerals/hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

My favourite Turtle.

:-!



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9093762
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

the crossing of Europe has finished:









16 hours and...









37 minutes, 33 seconds and 51 hundredths of seconds.

1700km in total, unfortunately in Germany from Karlsuhe to Munich it was all messed up, I can make in 13 hours, pretty sure about it.

The little Casio calculator performed well, highly recommended!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

zed073 said:


> My favourite Turtle.
> 
> :-!


Yes, me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## gzpermadi (Sep 8, 2015)

Safe driving guys!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Headed to Giants game and navigating Bay Bridge traffic!









Cheers!

Free beer tomorrow!


----------



## tommyfeds (Aug 14, 2006)

How's the door handle?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Been wearing this one for the past few days getting my son settled in at college.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Parked


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my 16M


----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sunday evening drive with Old Faithful.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefoam (May 5, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Tissot Seastar 1000


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Heading into the car wash. Got a little lume action!










Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

by Wolfsatz


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Driving a cheap car with a cheap new watch...that I kind of like it.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Oris today!


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Same watch. Different ride today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

It's a SUN morning, SUN019 that is...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not in a car, but this should still count!









In a Dubai traffic jam.









And in sllooww moving traffic









Weekend traffic is a bit lighter









Catching the early morning sun!


----------



## Matt5 (Aug 26, 2016)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanos (May 11, 2010)

These were already on my phone so there


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Woot! 









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Military today.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Akua001 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bremont ALT1-P. Enjoy the weekend, Everyone!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulwillson (Jun 28, 2016)

Lovely watches! Drive safely.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Borealis 'Sea Dragon' *


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

just realized today that the Volvo logo almost matches exactly the color of the hands of this G .

20160828_135838 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Haven't worn this one in a while.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

Steering wheel and gear lever!


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

And a hands with wheels pic...


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

RAM 4500. Orient Black Mako on Deep Blue silicon rubber.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

I seem to have quite many of these in my gallery .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234 (Jul 13, 2013)

I should probably stop it . At least for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Out of the car now - not texting and driving. Be safe y'all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Panerai Luminor 1950 372 on JB










Rolex Submariner 114060 on VW










PAM 372 again on BMW










Omega Speedmaster pro on Honda










Milgauss on VW

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

iam7head said:


> Panerai Luminor 1950 372 on JB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 watch for 1 car? 
Cool concept


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

alex79 said:


> 1 watch for 1 car?
> Cool concept


Oh, I have to switch hand when I switch from LHD to RHD :0

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

My favourite wheel to get behind


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

hand on gear shift.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Good day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

New watch day










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

My GW 5000


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Another G Shock:


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Going to get a haircut


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Got this beauty the other day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## JustUhSecond (Aug 17, 2016)

b-)


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Carrera reissue on khaki nato










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 55 crossing the Bay. Lovely evening to see the SF skyline in the background!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Best part of my commute I must say. 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

First steering wheel shots with the new arrival:

Bulova 63A119 Limited Edition A-15 reproduction.


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

Honda, of course


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Patiently waiting for the wedding band to finish the song and free up the road


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am loving my brand-new BOLDR Sopwith!










Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

Saw the thread I couldn't resist, at a red light it was hard Casio Pathfinder


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

I changed the second hand last night found one of the correct length in hot pink. Removed the paint and brushed the top and sides and sanded down the tube rivet it so the top is completely flush. It also appears that putting on a lighter hand that is more balanced has eliminated the shutter effect due to the large backlash on the indirect seconds hands that is prevalent on the Miyota 8215


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Day 2 with BOLDR Warhawk. Given the silicon strap a spin. This may be the first mecha-quartz watch that I actually love!


























Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

525 km in 4 hours, 32 minutes and 48 seconds.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

Da36


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Now with 3 kids need more space in the car... So we bought a new Pathfinder


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Steering wheel? 
Who cares? ;-)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9304722
> 
> 
> View attachment 9304730
> ...


I'd settle for a steering wheelie 

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch!


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

iam7head said:


> Panerai Luminor 1950 372 on JB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a collection you've got there


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## planettokyo (Sep 11, 2016)

iam7head said:


> Panerai Luminor 1950 372 on JB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its an epic watch & ride


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

On the way to the store this morning.


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Best I could do, on a train in Japan! They won't let me drive. Ha.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Picked up a new ride couple days ago, sporting it with the submariner no date.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

Wearing the big gun today, Invicta Grand Diver on a Cincystrapworks argyle


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Weather is too nice to "cage it".


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

What a great environment to be in - 250hp turbocharged with great stereo and music, sticky tires, and a twisty mountain road coming soon. Oh yeah, almost forgot about the watch


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Need i say more?


----------



## garindan (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## nowimnothing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Mil is the man!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

New Juggy MOP on Hirsh leather


----------



## raja_3012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Omega LM PO


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New Tuna in town. Appreciate the scalloped profile.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Taking a spin with my new Speedmaster...


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## darby11 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

A '48 Zenith...








...and a '52 Eterna- couldn't resist strapping it to the steering wheel slightly like in _Drive_.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

From yesterday&#8230;


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> From yesterday&#8230;


Which model is that? Nice looking watch!


----------



## Deus Vult (Dec 16, 2014)

Hamilton work beater on Hodinkee strap


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MoreCowdog said:


> Which model is that? Nice looking watch!


Thanks!

63A119 Limited Edition Type A-15 reproduction.

Here's a look at an original.


----------



## Hi-Shine (Jun 1, 2016)

My Omologato Heritage Racing Special taken a few days ago...


----------



## chrisx1985 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

Forgive the awkwardness going on with my fingers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

So many watches, so little time...


----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

My BLNR while driving.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not a steering wheel.

[Idea stolen from @jconli - who did it much better ;-)]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

The BBB.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Late day swap.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## lewey005 (Aug 6, 2015)

GMT Master II 'batman'


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmcnal (Aug 5, 2016)

Barry S said:


>


Awesome watch. Love the colors and details.


----------



## mjmcnal (Aug 5, 2016)

Bryan66 said:


>


On my wish list. Looks great.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Audi rs6 Performance with my Hermes Apple Watch.


----------



## JFMOU812 (Aug 4, 2016)

My Casio diver on a BluShark NATO.


----------



## JFMOU812 (Aug 4, 2016)

Casio with BluShark NATO


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

SBGX063 and my good ol Jeep.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I couldn't re-post this photo from my iPad yesterday, because you can't drag the previously uploaded photo into the section below with an iPad. Sigh...


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9348210
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which Tissot is that and is that a PVD/DLC bezel or ceramic? Great looking watch!


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

From yesterday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









In my Audi S5 with my Rolex Submariner no date 114060.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



















Audi rs6 Performance and my Tiger Homage Connery Bond 007


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This favorite again&#8230;


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Apple Watch Hermès/Audi RS6 Perfo.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ames:
Whatta line up of watches!
Luv me some B&R. Coolest design goin dow the road.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Dirty steering wheel pic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliver37 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



metalgear said:


> Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


Nice!!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Taken this morning.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## ptman2000 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Audi RS6 Perfo/Seiko Ananta.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I'll see your NTH and raise you an Omega.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Just picked up my Omega after having the rate regulated.


----------



## JSSB81 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ResidentR (Sep 23, 2016)

Still enjoying the new-to-me speedy.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## WCam38 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

On the new bracelet...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrmcgoo1964 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Oris 65 Diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just need to get that car now... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

G speed:


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Does the passenger side count?


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## three_tw (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

Dark Japanese


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9595530
> 
> 
> View attachment 9595546


Mmm..looks like the Sharkey Apocalypse but it's not.

However today gold G-speed:


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

OK, its not a steering wheel but it does steer ;-)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


































Sent from my new iPhone 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A-15 with a new look.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kontiki got a new strap too&#8230;


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

Not a steering wheel per se...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Technically not on the wheel, but in the spirit of the post....


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Taken this morning while waiting for the record store to open (managed to snag some Miles Davis and a Coltrane!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Military today.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

supawabb said:


>


Not only do you have a cool taste in watches, but you know how to rock them with style. thanks for sharing your photos man.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rolex Submariner/Audi RS6 Performance.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 6, 2010)

PO liquidmetal today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

Honda civic beater I just bought and my newly acquired JLC.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

ty423 said:


> Honda civic beater I just bought and my newly acquired JLC.


A man with his priorities in the right place.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

























Audi Rs6 Performance, Swarovski Piazza Grande, Swarovski Fran bracelet.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

























Audi Rs6 Performance, Swarovski Piazza Grande, Fran bracelet.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko and SAAB


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Headed to NY for Worn & Wound Wind-Up today. Please say hello if you see me walking around (as opposed to sucker-punching me).










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

In my Z









Tapaltak


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Moon watch and a Jeep GC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Waiting on my kid. Seems like all I am is a chauffeur some my son became a freshman. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Rolexini said:


> Audi Rs6 Performance, Swarovski Piazza Grande, Swarovski Fran bracelet.


I am disappoint I can't acquire and RS6 Stateside. Such a great car.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen and SAAB


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Moon watch and a Jeep GC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks excellent!!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

nevermind said:


> That looks excellent!!


Thanks! I've been enjoying this combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Apple Watch Hermès and Audi Rs6 Performance.

























Rōlexinį


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gombrich (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Amphion









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Very intriguing....what's the story with this watch?


----------



## Sylus Grey (Aug 12, 2016)

Going home after a long night shift.


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

nevermind said:


> Very intriguing....what's the story with this watch?


Love this watch nice green dial especially with sunray.

More infos here:

Scafomaster V Helium Decima Mas "Scudo"

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xe_Flottiglia_MAS


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Tiger with Sean Connery 007 James Bond NATO Strap/Audi Rs6 Performance.










Rōlexinį


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

White and blue kontiki


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

The wife's ATS


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

.

Rōlexinį


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Enjoying the nice weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

From yesterday. Beautiful day with the top down. 
A few hours later it was pouring!


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

in between shifts


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Seiko SRP701 *


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Just arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Taking my time and enjoying some nice fall weather on my way back from picking up this beaut!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hns-panama (Apr 23, 2012)

Stretching the term, steering...


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Audi Rs6 performance and Omega Seamaster Limited Edition Spectre 007.









Rōlexinį


----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Vintage watch day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## jgunt3r (Mar 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Went to Starbucks tonight


----------



## sirlordcomic (Sep 19, 2014)

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## LiangYuMa (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

bulova

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited and Seiko Cocktail Time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

not quite on the wheel but close enough..


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevereecy (Nov 2, 2016)

My 1954 Croton Maritimer at the wheel of my 1955 "Oval" Volkswagen.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pan 673


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Attending my 6-year old son's basketball game and then later, two birthday parties for my 8-year old son's friends.

Enjoy Saturday fellas!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Seiko X


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisjlai (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Got tired of the Explorers, so Grand Seiko today










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennykid (Feb 6, 2014)

Nomos Orion


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Driving into the blazing sun










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Nth Amphion

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## funkeruski (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

Ciaooo, R


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









The morning commute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Amphion Modern.

Catching some mid-day sun on this gloriously warm day.










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

great shot


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

In Philly until next Sunday. Here for Thanksgiving and my brother-in-law's wedding. Wearing this baby for this entire week. On ToxicDuo strap.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

DP.


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

DP.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## sunofapun (Jan 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Not quite on the steering wheel, but wearing this with my new 2017 Subaru WRX that i picked up 2 days ago.


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Axelay2003 said:


> In Philly until next Sunday. Here for Thanksgiving and my brother-in-law's wedding. Wearing this baby for this entire week. On ToxicDuo strap.


What model is this? I really like the handset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

picklepossy said:


>


Nice, love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

..felt like a chronograph day...


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

This watch matches my car


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

^^^Nice GTI!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Rocking the Seiko Pepsi in the mini van.... 
Not very fashionable but all functional.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Very clean looking watch.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Williamschryst (Aug 30, 2016)

hpark21 said:


> View attachment 936515
> 
> 
> Took this few days ago.
> ...


This is unique and very lovely!


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

..d g..


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Doing the school run, waiting for the little inmates to break out...


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Osiride906 (Nov 22, 2016)

That's amazing


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Harsh lighting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## don r (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol. I have never taken a hands on the steering wheel photo. Probably since I drive an old Toyota Corolla instead of a cool car like a Corvette, Porsche, BMW, Cadillac, etc. I notice plenty of those hands on the wheel photos being posted on Facebook though. Hope they pull over to do it.


----------



## don r (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool, somebody posted a photo in a Ford! My kind of watch collector.


----------



## don r (Apr 23, 2012)

A car payment would eat into the watch payments


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I usually post a photo in my Chevy Silverado but I am on vacation this week and the Benz is a rental. 



Houls said:


> View attachment 10065354


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Been spending way too much time in the car this week.


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

bulova moon watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dmmai (Mar 2, 2016)

My Titanium PAM 326 in my Titanium Gray ride.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Love this combo!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Three Pepsi in a row. Lolol

Waiting for my McFlurry earlier tonight. 









Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Cold morning commute in the San Francisco Bay Area. Don't mind the dust specks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pborrica (Jun 28, 2015)

piningforthefjords said:


> Been spending way too much time in the car this week.
> 
> View attachment 10071610


Great shot! Can't get enough of the LLD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

New in today










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Feeling rugged.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Such a comfortable watch.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

My wife's Audi Rs6 but my Rolex sub 114060

Rōlexinį


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My new Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra midsize. 8500 movement, 38.5 mm.










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tony20009 (Sep 25, 2013)

Not my hands. Not my wheel. It's just a photo I saw while reading about driving simulator steering wheels and it made me think of this thread.

All the best.


----------



## Sagitar (Oct 28, 2012)

Taken before Thanksgiving as I was trading my BMW for an Acura.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my Gear S3


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## chrisx1985 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curiosity got the best of me. I have never seen a road vehicle like this before. Could you please tell me what vehicle are you driving that has steering wheels on both sides?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

dustpilot said:


> Curiosity got the best of me. I have never seen a road vehicle like this before. Could you please tell me what vehicle are you driving that has steering wheels on both sides?


It's a street sweeper. The right hand side is for operation, the left hand side for driving/transport. There's an electronic switch that actuates vehicle controls, brake and gas pedal from one to the other. So, two dashboards but two different mileage counters. One for miles driven and the other for miles swept. I almost always drive from the operator side because it's more convenient than jumping in and out of the truck and readjusting mirrors. Plus it usually freaks people out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

While I'm waiting for that tow truck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Deaumar Ensign









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

fogbound said:


> While I'm waiting for that tow truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it seems you should buy a Chevy.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Same wheel, different Omega.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

That brown strap looks great.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## lordofrolex (Dec 9, 2016)

Great pics


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Same watch from yesterday, different steering wheel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Sitting at a stoplight and admiring the subtle angles of the Shogun.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pan 673


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Off to Church


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Submariner and S63


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 10195562
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I'm all for the "hands on steering wheel pic", but really?

Taking a picture of your watch next to the logo on your steering wheel is one thing, but is it necessary to do it in the drivers seat while flying down the highway?

Everytime I see one of these pictures with an active reading on the speedometer it really makes me wonder how necessary that picture was.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

m00k said:


> Ok, I'm all for the "hands on steering wheel pic", but really?
> 
> Taking a picture of your watch next to the logo on your steering wheel is one thing, but is it necessary to do it in the drivers seat while flying down the highway?
> 
> Everytime I see one of these pictures with an active reading on the speedometer it really makes me wonder how necessary that picture was.


Don't worry....I'm an excellent driver 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

Stuck in midday Bay Area Traffic ?










In the wife's Prius ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

freshprince357 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice steering wheel.
Where's the watch?










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

AMG GT


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

That feeling when...

...your birth year Speedy is only 10 years older than your jeep


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles



















We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney (Apr 2, 2016)

Chris Ward, meet BMW.....BMW, meet Chris Ward....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex John (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Hamilton came yesterday and goes well with the Lexus and Santa brought a Casio today which goes hand in hand with the Chevy truck.


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Had to take a minute away from the craziness that is Christmas morning...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Sort of on the steering wheel. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

Not too glamorous. The crystal on the Oris Sixty-five is bubble shaped and very reflective. It can make for some neat shots.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène for a trip to DC.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My latest addition: Airman Base 22 GA


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rider M005 (GT&FQ)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## erickcgm (Apr 1, 2015)

Polerouter Date on ostrich leather today

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

NYE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Going on a beer run for NYE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OmegaSMP #HarleyDavidson1200








*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy new year all.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

Not on Steering wheel - but wrist shot the same


----------



## Bouske (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

She looks right at home in '57...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Audi RS6 performance and Seiko Ananta.

Rōlexinį


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

P.S. don't take pictures while driving

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Rolex #HarleyDavidson1200


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesterIzDead (Jan 5, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 10446738
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon me sir, what model is this? I was going to pick up a vintage Flightmaster but this Sinn is boss!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

JesterIzDead said:


> Pardon me sir, what model is this? I was going to pick up a vintage Flightmaster but this Sinn is boss!


This is the 142 ST II Space

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

My Sub, My RS6

Rōlexinį


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Houls said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Smashed through that Tuesday with the amazing Squale Tropic GMT. I'm loving everything about this watch. 

Graham
_______________________

 DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Omega #Caddy








*


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Montblanc


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Houdini5150 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Pilotds (Feb 11, 2014)

Sort of a steering wheel.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Cadmito (Feb 10, 2012)

Helson Sharkdiver Bronze after a day at the beach


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

View attachment 10543850


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Steering wheel not in frame >_<


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Revvin' up your engine
Listen to her howlin' roar
Metal under tension
Beggin' you to touch and go

Highway to the danger zone
Ride into the danger zone

Headin' into twilight
Spreadin' out her wings tonight
She got you jumpin' off the track
And shovin' into overdrive


----------



## NiceGuyTom (Feb 1, 2013)

116622


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Turkzee (Oct 25, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## drbojangles (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sunrise this am. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Apple Watch Hermès LE & Louis Vuitton Bracelet Digit









Rōlexinį


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great shot.



Dedhed said:


> Sunrise this am.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Hellhound130 (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## badams118 (Feb 10, 2011)

2254


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Sub no date ceramic & audi Rs6 Performance

Rōlexinį


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Is the d-bag with the Speedy and the Bimmer "speedy-ing" down the highway as he takes a photo of his stupid watch still on this thread? No? Has he had a massive accident yet and wiped anyone else out with him? That may be why.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I promised I'd only wear it to special occasions. My work is very special.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Taking the Artya out for its first drive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Not to be a buzzkill but, for the love of God, everyone stop taking photos while driving! Seriously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



webicons said:


> Not to be a buzzkill but, for the love of God, everyone stop taking photos while driving! Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


taken while stopped everytime 4 me & I'm sure if you look @ most speedometers in this thread it's @ mph as well

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm parked in a parking lot with the trans in PARK.
Not sure if that's considered driving or parking.



webicons said:


> Not to be a buzzkill but, for the love of God, everyone stop taking photos while driving! Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



webicons said:


> Not to be a buzzkill but, for the love of God, everyone stop taking photos while driving! Seriously.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol... I hear ya. Mine pic was at a coffee stand. Check my rpms. Was just waiting for my coffee. I was just trying to kill my buzzkill.

Forgive me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

zed073 said:


> I'm parked in a parking lot with the trans in PARK.
> Not sure if that's considered driving or parking.


Well, if you've been drinking enough alcohol, just sitting in the driver seat and possessing the car keys could get you a DUI/DWI even while parked with the engine off.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Today Microbrand -airspeed regulator. First time out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Not quite "hands" on steering wheel but nontheless a watch on steering wheel pic


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not quite too sure how drinking and driving crept into..... *Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!
*thread but I can assure you that all I was doing was sitting in a parking lot waiting for my wife to return.

Seriously.

Now there may have been drinking involved later when I was home and the car was parked in the driveway.



DocJekl said:


> Well, if you've been drinking enough alcohol, just sitting in the driver seat and possessing
> the car keys could get you a DUI/DWI even while parked with the engine off.


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

I tried doing this at a stop light but I noticed the guy next to me looking at me strangely


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

zed073 said:


> I'm not quite too sure how drinking and driving crept into..... *Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!
> *thread but I can assure you that all I was doing was sitting in a parking lot waiting for my wife to return.
> 
> Seriously.
> ...


Just addressing the question - that in at least one circumstance it's considered driving. It was for the the education of the other nitpickers here :-d



> Originally Posted by *zed073*_I'm parked in a parking lot with the trans in PARK.
> _
> _Not sure if that's considered driving or parking._


----------



## Tl507362 (Jan 9, 2011)

Got this recently


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

In COLD Michigan:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Aurora

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinng321 (Dec 22, 2016)

Edox les vaubert


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #GMT2* *#SwissETA #Cadillac #USA









*


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Enjoying the day so far...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhicks (May 21, 2016)

I love this one.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

My new Casio A168 Black/Gold and RS6 PERFORMANCE.









Rōlexinį


----------



## alittle (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Aututto (May 29, 2012)

This is old and the watch is sadly sold. But still keep the pics of course!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

New strap on the Oris


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Just picked up. Spent an hour driving from the dealer bonding...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Got caught in some great lighting, had to snap a shot


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

My "shotgun" partner today is a _TISSOT T-Race chrono/auto. _Always listens...never talks back...and a real cheap date for lunch !!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT GMT2 #USA
















*


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdpalace (Jan 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Very nice. I really like PSM and have always liked the Spirit Mk II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Shapiro (Jul 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Rōlexinį


----------



## dlim4evah (Jan 22, 2017)

wicked photos


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rolexini said:


> Rōlexinį


Wow!!! That pic is sick!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Finally have my metallic blue G in the classic shape!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)

screen capture


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

Damasko DC66 on bracelet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottya (Jan 30, 2015)

somewhere over the Rockies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

New Anonimo Sailor..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

View attachment Omega B1.jpg


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

...out in the MA blizzard today...final total 17''....looks nice at my house on the river....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Time In said:


> ...out in the MA blizzard today...final total 17''....looks nice at my house on the river....
> View attachment 10820474
> View attachment 10820498


Beautiful!! Looks like an awesome duck hole...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

My new Deep Blue Juggernaut on the wheel of my work car.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

First picture I've ever taken while driving... Granted I was stopped at a light, but shhh... Don't tell anyone regardless


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

PO today for a run on the water. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Son having fun behind the ATV


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

From yesterday but a new pickup for me. VSA Infantry Mechanical. 

Graham

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Some say the logo is a "star" that exemplifies company's reach over land, sea and sky. 
I say it symbolizes three people, Benz, Daimler and Maybach combining resources to form one great company.

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## tintin_125 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Beautiful sunny day in Washington state.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolexini (Nov 27, 2015)

Brey17 said:


> Beautiful sunny day in Washington state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really superb. Love it. Your Hamilton is really beautiful. 

Sent from my Solarin Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

My 112


----------



## Surfwatch (Jan 1, 2017)

Kind of different compared to many watches here. I'm big into surfing. It's a Rip Curl with a miyota movement

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

Oris Aquis!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Grey side of the Moon and Subaru WRX Ltd such unlikely bedmates


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's a few. Sinn, Hamilton, Junkers, Vostok.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Bath time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

A laid back Sunday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

The light is coming through the sunroof and driver side right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## 92redragtop (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## 92redragtop (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Active 









Inactive









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

73 in February, windows down.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

33 and snowing, you win


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

donk said:


> 73 in February, windows down.


Did you say 73?



> Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory: "The best number is 73. Why? 73 is the 21st prime number. Its mirror, 37, is the 12th and its mirror, 21, is the product of multiplying 7 and 3... and in binary 73 is a palindrome, 1001001, which backwards is 1001001."


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 10980994
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting... 3 seconds registers? Hadn't seen this one but it's cool - love that matte dial.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Sinn on reflection ...


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here you have it


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## benny40 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a lot of these because of the horrid Manila traffic. Well, what else would you do in 1.5-hour traffic?

Just noticed this thread recently.

Speedy 3570.50









Speedmaster Mk.II









Seiko PADI "Turtle"









Seiko 6139 black dial "Pogue"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fun Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Masterin' the seas today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rloke (Nov 3, 2016)

Rainy Saturday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Davidgt (Jul 23, 2012)

Steelfish and Acura 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## 92redragtop (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

A beautiful day in New York. Can't believe it's February!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieG (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Just picked this up today!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Champagne Antilles prototype today.










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Champagne Antilles prototype today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that looks really nice


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

stipebst said:


> What is that looks really nice


Cheers, mate.

It's a prototype of a new model from NTH, currently in pre-order, called the Antilles.

Full range, specs, prices and more pics here - Brands - NTH - Tropics - Janis Trading Company

Review here - https://www.wristwatchreview.com/20...nd-azores-take-it-to-the-limit-one-more-time/

http://www.thetimebum.com/2016/12/nth-tropics-azores-and-antilles.html


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

After lunch....


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhino301 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

jaeva said:


> View attachment 11047098


 Which Maserati is that?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Mason Delpino said:


> Which Maserati is that?


2002 Coupe Cambiocorsa


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

jaeva said:


> 2002 Coupe Cambiocorsa


 Nice!


----------



## 92redragtop (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Post edited (my posting skills need work)....Seiko Shogun & STI.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

New car and new watch!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

So pumped about my AT2503.33! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A Chicago steering wheel










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

SDGZ013










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

Not much of a watch shot (two-tone Chronomat), but the sound of the thing in the mirror was grandiose!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

.....I just swapped over to my KRONOS on the way to "packie" and grocery store for veggies !!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Harpoon


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

One mighty old watch.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf Stratus Silver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

92redragtop said:


> [...]


Those are recognizable dials. Is it the V70 or S60?

Beautiful watch as well!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your&amp;quot; hands on steering wheel &amp;quot; watch pic!*










Hug for all friends.

Speedmaster Day Date whit gray Leather Nato and breack for coffee 

Celso
Brazil

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## loloe313 (May 1, 2011)

Hi all, my first post on this forum. Hand is not on the wheel yet..


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Caught in the middle of a regata in case you didn't notice 










Sub not available for the job


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Never thought I'd actually buy one of these - my other Rolexes are all a GMT to avoid the ubiquitous Sub


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt GMT2 #Cadillac #USA









*


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The controversial Homage


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11115346


This is a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Early morning to work


----------



## sfl1979 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

sfl1979 said:


> View attachment 11120802


Great capture

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Glycine Airman DC-4


----------



## Adhanji (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92redragtop (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

All the best.

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Black Ray at work in my Freightliner.


----------



## loloe313 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Adhanji said:


> View attachment 11127786
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Dear Friend,

Amazing Seiko. What model please?

All the Best.

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## Adhanji (Jun 4, 2013)

CAPF2005 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Amazing Seiko. What model please?
> 
> ...


Citizen Promaster. I think its some still for sale.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005 (Jan 20, 2014)

Adhanji said:


> Citizen Promaster. I think its some still for sale.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Thank You Adhanji ???

Powered by Samsung S7 Edge


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just unboxed and put on my wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, not exactly on the steering wheel...


----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

Sixty some degrees just a week ago, now bracing for a march snow storm in the DC area.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Waltham XA Black Matter.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

donk said:


> Sixty some degrees just a week ago, now bracing for a march snow storm in the DC area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IWC is crazy hot! Love it!


----------



## Bradley101 (Apr 5, 2016)

😎

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Seiko Kinetic


----------



## john800 (Nov 2, 2014)

It is a A77550 movement with an Ofrei case and dial. I was just seeing if I could case one these. I fits my smaller wrist pretty well.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mm4909 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Titoni Airmaster


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex 15505


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Tissot


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex 16570


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex 4016 & 6694


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Seiko 5 orange lume


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Cross-posting this epic 'hands on' post from the Sinn thread.



JFingers said:


> 856 UTC doing work this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

A dream...









Becomes a reality!








Sold that DJ since...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

My newest friends...


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's a couple with my first mechanical watch, which I sold...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

And a couple more for good measure!
















The BLNR/BMW pic I found on insta!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Cross-posting this epic 'hands on' post from the Sinn thread.


Freakin AWESOME!!!

Ita


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Citizen Multi-hands Calendar


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy St. Patrick's day a/k/a green turtle day


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman Seahorse black MOP


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

St. Patrick's Day appropriate: Green Seiko "Macchina Sportiva"


----------



## HDWatchGeek (May 6, 2012)

Hammy Time


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

What do they call crowns like that?



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 11208330
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

bunjamin said:


> What do they call crowns like that?


Those are called "canteen" crowns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Almost home........


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

​


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajscratch71 (May 28, 2014)

William LaRoque said:


> ​


Forget the watch. What year is your Impala SS?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

ajscratch71 said:


> Forget the watch. What year is your Impala SS?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ha! You might be let down a little. It's actually a 63 BelAir 9 Passenger wagon. The previous owner put the SS horn emblem on there and I haven't changed it yet!


----------



## ajscratch71 (May 28, 2014)

William LaRoque said:


> Ha! You might be let down a little. It's actually a 63 BelAir 9 Passenger wagon. The previous owner put the SS horn emblem on there and I haven't changed it yet!


 Just kidding. That is an awesome wagon!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## wambus (Mar 20, 2017)

Fantasio - do you love your Passat? I have had two cars that I just loved. The first was my 1988 Toyota Hi-Lux. The second was (and still is) my 1998 Passat. I find that my Passat goes well will all of my watches!


----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

And though its not hands on the steering wheel truly, here's my baby


----------



## willa. (Mar 5, 2017)

~close enough to count right? x


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here you have it


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Mark xvi. IWC still hasn't beaten this one yet imo


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Spring has sprung.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Not a wheel per say but we can steer with them. And I no longer have a car so that's the best I can do...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Adhanji (Jun 4, 2013)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Getting a little wet here:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bulova for the first time in weeks









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Back from service


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

This thing looks good anywhere...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Latest arrival:


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

DC-4 again today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

forgot about hand... ;-)


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Beloved Explorer


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Should have posted the Explorer in the Explorer... but until then...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #Caddy







*


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

I need more watches. And more cars.
Need.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


That thing Trail Rated?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Nomos Tangente 35mm glassbottom


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

phisch said:


> That thing Trail Rated?


Nope... but the watch is.









IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

New strap for the DC-4:


----------



## Nonfatmilk (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

how about apehangers



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Back from service


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray 42


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Hey, snap!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

X


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

My humble Orient enjoying a swift ride! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Slow going on I-95 (again) with my SARB033.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

SMP again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning commute on the 55N, about to hit the Crush, Angel Stadium and the Pond.

Relatively light traffic due to spring break.

Caught my recent bday present Seiko SSB095 in the morning sunlight and figured I'd snap a pic and share.

It's mechaquartz but she's still pretty. And I just realized f'n affordable as balls!

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssb095.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=CjwKEAjwq5LHBRCN0YLf9-GyywYSJAAhOw6mg3n1jazYbNUoDCiZd-FaH7IhxzCZL4ptwZIzagDg2BoCS9fw_wcB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

michaeliany said:


> Morning commute on the 55N, just passed CSUF and headed towards the infamous Crush, aging Angel Stadium and the Hockey haven formerly known as the Pond.
> 
> Relatively light traffic due to spring break.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Vulcain









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Aragon DiveMaster


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

How about hand in front of steering wheel? lol!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

StephenRL said:


> How about hand in front of steering wheel? lol!


Cool watch and steering wheel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny40 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Both with strong roots in aviation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis trading Azores (mint)









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Orient Mako with domed sapphire mod cruzing around in my supercharged Marauder.










Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

DoctorWolf said:


> Not a wheel per say but we can steer with them. And I no longer have a car so that's the best I can do...
> 
> View attachment 11259274
> [/Nice A330!But if your steering with those in the air your having a bad day
> ...


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

SEIKO SRP779

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Moonwatch in my wife's car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lascaux89 (Feb 21, 2016)

montu63 said:


> Moonwatch in my wife's car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 11412594


+1


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

A little AP tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

The daily drivers....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Went to a cherry blossom festival this weekend


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## kuantings (Oct 24, 2012)

All about Wings!
Breitling SkyRacer met Aston Martin Vantage


----------



## CharlieG (Apr 11, 2016)

Watch year matches the car.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

NTH Amphion Vintage Black










This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's not my favorite looking watch ever, but it has grown on me and it was a very inexpensive quartz watch to fill the place of an expensive quartz watch that I sold.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Seahorse









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Hectic morning so due to the rush I didn't set my Mas31

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Superocean Heritage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ATV Ride


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen eco drive


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Blumo


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Timing my lunch run with Longines










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Cocktail


----------



## Hyun11 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Rangers: Tudor and Ford


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

From yesterday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tmt (Jul 4, 2008)

Here you go!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Rolex and SEAT Leon CupraR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

Just took this one during lunch! Great shots above!


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

PO and Golf


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a great weekend y'all!!!









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

214270 short hands









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice Orient!


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

3 different watches on 3 different cars









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## d0190535 (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

DO you have anymore pictures of that one?



Mil6161 said:


> I snapped this pic at a red light today. Anyone else?
> View attachment 936489


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

d0190535 said:


>


Perfect combo

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisboulas (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> DO you have anymore pictures of that one?


No sorry I don't... Flipped it long time ago...

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Snapped these right after my interview a bit ago, lighting was coming thru the windshield so hard to get a good angle









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## opelfruit (Apr 20, 2017)

.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rental Ford









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

i went blue the past week...

(pics in no particular order; I don't set my date)


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

A rare one...only 100 made in 2007.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Two dudes from Japan invited me out to play


----------



## BJK_GMT (Apr 12, 2015)

Unfortunately the Mrs scraped the motor against a post this afternoon and now requires a trip to the body shop!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

BJK_GMT said:


> View attachment 11602954
> 
> Unfortunately the Mrs scraped the motor against a post this afternoon and now requires a trip to the body shop!


Hopefully just a minor repair, but unfortunately I know too well not much is minor with Germany automobiles.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BJK_GMT (Apr 12, 2015)

MOV said:


> Hopefully just a minor repair, but unfortunately I know too well not much is minor with Germany automobiles.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Too true. I'm hoping it just needs the dent popping out.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

BJK_GMT said:


> View attachment 11602954
> 
> Unfortunately the Mrs scraped the motor against a post this afternoon and now requires a trip to the body shop!


That would explain your skuffed knuckles :-/

Ita


----------



## kleungsoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ssstahly (May 2, 2016)




----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

Wore the 312 yesterday.
​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Batsy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Still blue ...


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Still blue ...

View attachment 11613218


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Went for a drive over the weekend


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

morning on the wheel









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)

Thats kinda a steering wheel right?


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Bright day









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Cloudy day = giant light box

Aqua Terra. Love the border around the date window.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Almost home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

My Doxa grail arrived !! 1 of 100 made in 2007.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Accutron and Avalanche.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieG (Apr 11, 2016)

A study in green.


----------



## CharlieG (Apr 11, 2016)

Let's go with a two-fer.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


Another show stopper Dad! ;-)

Ita


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Behind a Land Rover Defender '99









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oris GBLE II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My build Type XX using a Valjoux 7734 following design cues of the Autres marques Airain type 20









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

oso2276 said:


> Behind a Land Rover Defender '99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love rovers. Have had 3 - no Defenders tho (only lusted for one)...only Discovery 1's and 2's. 1995, 2001, 2003. Great trucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Today's shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> I love rovers. Have had 3 - no Defenders tho (only lusted for one)...only Discovery 1's and 2's. 1995, 2001, 2003. Great trucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

Not driving and taking photos. Car is parked and the watch is enjoying some morning sun.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

H2O and Ford









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

'05 PO2500C 45.5


















Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Artya Race









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

New strap









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarok530 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bulova A15 in a '71 Datsun 521









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I flipped my watch around just for this thread.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*'76 OMEGA Seamaster #Vintage







*


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Look Ma... no hands!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

IG: plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

One of my favorite pic poses









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

T-hunter said:


> Got a few


Love your collection and taste

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


I have that same watch. It's fun to be in an exclusive/rare watch club, even if it's not high end.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> I have that same watch. It's fun to be in an exclusive/rare watch club, even if it's not high end.


Yeah I completely agree, I don't wear this one much, but it was fun to be a part of the process.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Monta on Land Rover P38









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Driving my wife's coup today. At least I've got a Japanese theme going on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

2264 making the rounds with me today!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> 2264 making the rounds with me today!
> View attachment 11772546


That is a lovely watch 👌

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

New arrival on the wrist today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CheesyRider (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

CheesyRider said:


> View attachment 11782066




Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oris TT1 Day Date









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djsizzy (Mar 30, 2017)

Took this a couple weeks ago. Hope it's not too dark!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

CheesyRider said:


> View attachment 11782066


Good one.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Cruising to work in my ninety foe Honda Civic y'all......ballin...


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

CheesyRider said:


> View attachment 11782066


That's awesome! go post that over at TRF.


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

CheesyRider said:


> View attachment 11782066


I saw this on a news site earlier. It was about a rapper who posted a pic of the private jet he was traveling in. Turns out he was spotted in a commercial flight that day. 
Since then folks have been posting memes of fake objects that look real I.e a model car then zoomed out to show its fake. To mimic the busted rapper. Might have been bow wow?

This was one of the posts/pics that someone posted.

Are you the original author of this? If so, kudos. If not? Well....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## braver (Apr 9, 2015)

CheesyRider said:


> View attachment 11782066


Absolutely brilliant


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

wristclock said:


> Cruising to work in my ninety foe Honda Civic y'all......ballin...


The only thing that matters is whether you were jocking the ....... and/or slapping the hoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



nikbrown said:


> New arrival on the wrist today


Great car!


Nice watch too!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Al Faromeo said:


> Great car!
> 
> 
> Nice watch too!


No one ever said what kind of "steering wheel" it had to be 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Azores









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TEdison (Apr 25, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

From a while ago


----------



## CheesyRider (Jan 27, 2017)

Dedhed said:


> Are you the original author of this? If so, kudos. If not? Well....


I've been busted. I did not take that photo. I'm so embarrassed. Here's my real photo:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ what watch is that? Looks pretty big, yo!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

CheesyRider said:


> I've been busted. I did not take that photo. I'm so embarrassed. Here's my real photo:
> View attachment 11790178


I am loving the fact that you have a coffee mug for some reason.


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

I like it when my Mercer catches the light perfectly.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ingy









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Make commute great again









More photos on Instagram


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

My new acquisition 😙😙









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Grand Seiko SBGR061


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Top Gun kind of day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sunny Saturday


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Azores









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

had to do it.......


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

On leather for a change.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

ryanmanyes said:


> View attachment 11824682


Simply classic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Have a great week!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

One more of mark xvi with it's new shoes 







1st


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

One more of mark xvi with it's new shoes 

View attachment 11831146
1st


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta on a Land Rover Defender









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

East bound I-26 in Columbia, SC rocking the 114060








Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis trading Antilles









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday with a Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

MuckyMark said:


>


Now THAT'S a daily driver!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

wristclock said:


> Cruising to work in my ninety foe Honda Civic y'all......ballin...


Pimpin' ain't easy.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

need to rotate


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck plus others









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Driving and picturing









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Back again with leather strap









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Earlier today









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM 116622-01


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Friday mornings are the 3rd best mornings, behind Saturday and Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Airman DC-4 on perlon.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got this









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Raymond...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Another Raymond 










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Pucking A









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Waiting for my burrito after a tough workout.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ThugzZ BunnY (Feb 3, 2017)

Go back and forth with this strap and the leather band.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O orca









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The weather was finally right so today it was time to break the '71 out of the garage. This would also be a good time for me to thank Timeless for choosing "Porsche Blue" as the accent color for their LE Damasko DB1


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf '13


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Wife stole one of my watches this morning and took a pic to show me....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

One of my favorite today


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Swiss Watch. German Car. Life is good.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mother of all puckers









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck lume









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Great White again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## areina82 (Feb 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck 1st blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Driving and picturing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I love that Puck. Wish I'd gotten the pvd version when they were on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



















Turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Texting and Puck armor









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I had 2 and sold them. I prefer the cold Slab of stainless steel look









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

Just "Roaming" around 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

On my bike:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Let's Motor!


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

New member in the house 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cold Slab armor









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Kinetic power all the way 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Twilight with Armida a1-45mm









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Vintage Difor on a Speedmaster bracelet


----------



## Cauhauna (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Awfully redundant here but I am smitten by the new puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Janne said:


> Just be safe, take the pics when parked!


I'm always quite surprised when the Mods don't delete posts with pics at the wheel while the photo taker is clearly driving. Is there a rule here that pics while driving is forbidden?

In today's litigious society, it is just a matter of time before someone wrecks, kills a family of 4, and the heirs' lawyers take the domain watchuseek.com as damages.


----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

The wife's driving so you get the passenger seat view. Back to the daily beater for the long weekend.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Memorial weekend with h2o orca dress polished version, blue sunburst









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

lhd









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Switched to puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

On the way to work.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

It is global economy ........ Swiss components, German components, American built all made from Japanese steel.









More photos on Instagram


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helson buccaneer on Super engineer 11









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Buccaneer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki 40mm









Sent from my STH100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)

Can't really see it but that's a Seiko 6139


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnewbie2793 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey bucanneer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Going old school today with the Bond SMP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Strap change and low washer fluid..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fliqua (Dec 29, 2016)

brrrdn said:


> I have a few Orient STIs :]


lovely orient collection


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

'05 PO2500C 45.5


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Another Bond.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida blue a1-45mm









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Watch on loan from the WIS community: The travelling Vostok, who wants it?
Took him out yesterday for some sunshine.










Disclaimer: I was at a stop sign, no cars behind me, car in park :-d


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Rolex Yacht-Master ref 116622 platinum dial on Hirsch Tiger strap, perforated water resistant leather with ventilated rubber lining


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hard to capture the beauty of this watch (and I am admittedly a poor photographer) but this PO has received more compliments than any other watch I own.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

NOS Datora










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'll add one more cruising by new Giants Stadium


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170602_144917 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Planet 2002


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

maylebox said:


> Planet 2002


Nice - I see what you did there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

If you look very closely, you can also see the steering wheel


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## MarcWinNJ (Jan 3, 2009)

Not quite the steering wheel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Zodiac Sea Wolf 53, plus a line shot from the garage.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

BVItalia said:


> View attachment 11968602
> 
> 
> Can't really see it but that's a Seiko 6139


What the heck are you driving? And how about a better shot of the watch, too?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rfortson said:


> What the heck are you driving? And how about a better shot of the watch, too?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


That's is a Citroen DS. Cool car.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## BB456MGT (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## GB.JG (Apr 19, 2017)

1963ed around town









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BB456MGT (Mar 21, 2017)

rfortson said:


> What the heck are you driving? And how about a better shot of the watch, too?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


...looks like a Citroen.


----------



## GB.JG (Apr 19, 2017)

BB456MGT said:


> ...looks like a Citroen.


Looks like a pretty exotic Citroen. Life's good 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Three hands on the wrist and on the wheel


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling SOH


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Good thread


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

A little wet out there today.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice night for a drive...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1964 Vintage TUDOR Air-Tiger















*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Out for a drive with my Squale Maxi......


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Taken the Arnie for a ride.

Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

Omega Moonwatch on a distressed Bulang and Sons strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 42/44mm diameter someday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

DrDavid90 said:


> Omega Moonwatch on a distressed Bulang and Sons strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 42/44mm diameter someday.


Me too on the size of the GMT!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

MOV said:


> Me too on the size of the GMT!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hahahah! Cheers.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

DrDavid90 said:


> Hahahah! Cheers.


I recently bought the Explorer II since it is a 42mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Copple said:


> Nice night for a drive...
> 
> View attachment 12072154
> 
> ...


What Lotus is that?


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Gunnar_917 said:


> What Lotus is that?


It's an Elise. Have had the car for 5-6 years. Every now and then I think about moving on to something else, but it spoils you for just about every sports car out there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

PO


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

db4









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

GP ww.tc today









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ssstahly (May 2, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor on the road.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12052802
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is THE watch that got me hooked on pilots' watches


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Going to the gym to work on my wrist size.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

It's all about the Invicta this week.










Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Waiting to pick kids from school


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dinky1 said:


> Waiting to pick kids from school


Interesting. I ordered just yesterday the Bond NATO to try on my C. Ward watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

MOV said:


> Interesting. I ordered just yesterday the Bond NATO to try on my C. Ward watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I've long given up the leather strap it came with. The NATO just feels better suited to it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

love the simplicity easy to read dial of this one


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12125690
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every post you make here seems to be a different watch, huge collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

My khaki


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Prometheus baiji









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

The Gavox Avidiver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## rizjac (Dec 28, 2015)

My JeanRichard Terrascope on a Custom Made Green Leather Strap


----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 12145746












Knew it looked familiar, cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Hehe


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

DrDavid90 said:


> Knew it looked familiar, cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


Yours is much cleaner than mine tho!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Recently restored 5200 Hero (Japan H 240).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

I Pucke'd up today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Easy on the wallet


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Porsche Design P10 Automatic Valjoux 7750 Chrono


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rizjac (Dec 28, 2015)

Daniel JeanRichard Chronoscope


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Perfect summer night to go for a drive in the Stingray and grab some ice cream. Pup wanted to tag along.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego 500 on helson rubber









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Tissot


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Not exactly steering wheel...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rizjac (Dec 28, 2015)

Evening sun


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back to Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca blue dress case









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Complicated Tuesday









More pics on the 📨


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rizjac (Dec 28, 2015)

Edox Class 1 GMT Titanium for hot sunny afternoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Steiny









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginrai (Aug 9, 2016)

My Tron watch


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

On the red lights, of course! Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a canvas nato for the summer.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko SNA411P1









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko SNA411P1









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marten (Jun 8, 2017)

My apologies, terrible image and I am unable to delete...


----------



## rageshgr (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman , the watch not the car. I can only afford a Hyundai









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Eco-drive drive today


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Here is a nice one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same watch









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Now that's gorgeous!



Jukka said:


> On the red lights, of course! Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a canvas nato for the summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Monster's night


----------



## woppa (Jul 8, 2013)

Have a good weekend everyone









Sent from my SM-G955N using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Shotgun in the wife's Mustang ragtop


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Sacsha007 (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice sunny day in SF









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A couple of German engineering products.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Not gotten a whole lot of wrist time but today im remembering why i love this watch.....fyi my first 'nice' watch


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sun and shade









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Haven't worn this guy in a while. Giving him a weekend spin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool pics!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Thats a really neat looking Citizen. Looks like it may be a bit older? A classic? I like it alot


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

Monta Oceanking and Jeep Wrangler









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Infatuation with same crepas cayman endures









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New Squale 30 ATMOS GMT Ceramica. Love it so far.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Carlos C (Jun 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

WOOOOOT!!!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belloc (May 6, 2014)

Ginault









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Today with the 1675









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck on super engineer II from strapcode









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

Forgive the finger reflection in the shiny bezel.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Russian watch, German car, American arm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Another seiko.. took this yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No summer doldrums with defunct Artego on bandoleer bracelet from strapcode









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Jam in Sunday.









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck Sunday on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

my 39 year old Seiko auto with my 3 year old Mercedes Auto


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Rather appropriate for James Bond's "Skyfall" (if not in the know, James Bond wore this Omega Aqua Terra in the movie Skyfall)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster 125









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Pilot at the wheel


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato (Jun 14, 2017)

can't go wrong with Swiss and German made thingsb-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## DrDavid90 (May 8, 2017)

Can I be "hand on gear" instead? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

The watch enthusiast who secretly hopes the GMT Master will come in a 44mm diameter someday.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C XL (2005)
TGIF!!!


----------



## mikeymoto (Dec 19, 2006)

Explorer this morning.


----------



## Andrewhill (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Táctico anko after a Saturday Napster









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Helson gauge.

Have a great weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcos (Aug 16, 2014)

A Pepsi Dial Rolex on a BMW M-Sport steering wheel with the blue+red stitching would be the ultimate steering wheel pic.

..... if someone wants to lend me both I can take care of it


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

ummmm, love my DD coffee and my SUN021


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

On today's Sunday drive the Seamaster AT was my co-pilot


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Hexa today. Great watch. Lots of excitement on here some time back. What's happening with them these days?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

That done belongs to the marathon JDD

have a great night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Towards the office


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

First work day with the new steiny OVR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## don r (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you all driving in traffic while taking these photos or parked? Safety first lol.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like that strap a lot...

Ita


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Help, there's no wheel on this thing!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Ita said:


> I like that strap a lot...
> 
> Ita


It's a Feldpostsack canvas and leather strap made by Diaboliq Straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maik (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

fogbound said:


> It's a Feldpostsack canvas and leather strap made by Diaboliq Straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man...

I'll check em out!

Ita


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

If you are into bronze vintage cases, blue dials, stick hour/minute hands, stainless steel bracelets, and drive more than dive. Then here is your unicorn frankendriver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

It's hot out there!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

In 600+ pages of this thread I'm willing to bet no one has posted this combo... Ball Fireman Ionosphere with a 1951 Muntz Jet.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

Hamilton Intramatic 68 Autocrono-- brand new


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Catching up on the thread 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter337 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marten (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcarson0825 (Jun 24, 2017)

I know Tag gets a bad rep sometimes on here.. but I love the look and design of the Aquaracer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos C (Jun 28, 2017)

Mido Multifort









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Gigandet and 65 Mustang


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wingman V









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

that's today

This is yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Unexpected joy of wearing this anko . Was not so sure what to expect when I bought it









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Damasko DA44.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

San Diego bound









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flabbychucs (Feb 4, 2017)

A to Z


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta, a couple of days ago









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

1973 Z28









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

zed073 said:


> 1973 Z28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Brian!!!!! One day I'm gonna take you for a ride in it and we'll really see what she can do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

First attempt next time I'll zoom in a little more or something.


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Gigandet G7-008 Speedtimer on a Crown and Buckle Nato and 2001 Corvette


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

zed073 said:


> 1973 Z28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see the car, now. Do you have a wheelwell page, by chance?


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Does it count the steering of a cable train???

With my Gavox Avidiver



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## layy (Jul 16, 2017)

lovin some of these


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Mikavulin said:


> Does it count the steering of a cable train???
> 
> With my Gavox Avidiver
> 
> ...


Must. Have. More. Info.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Mine is the green 1971 and my sons is the orange 1973.



rrpostal said:


> I'd like to see the car, now. Do you have a wheelwell page, by chance?


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ATV ride with kids this morning









Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Mine is the green 1971 and my sons is the orange 1973.


Really love it Brian. These model is one of the best looking made IMHO 

Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Moray 42mm bkue dial from 2013









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Stowa Flieger


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like fun Simon. Doesn't get any better.



DMCBanshee said:


> ATV ride with kids this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue moray









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Blue moray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moray on unknown bracelet dug from box









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

windy road to Hana Maui 627 switchback turns.








driving down from 10,000 ft of Haleakala volcano

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Simon.



DMCBanshee said:


> Really love it Brian. These model is one of the best looking made IMHO
> 
> Tapawatch


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Waiting in line for coffee.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## DavidT2 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

zed073 said:


> 1973 Z28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

finally pried the pastel off to give the black/sapphire a go...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake with rice beads 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Here









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Taken in my driveway post trip! SARW019..


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidT2 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Vintage 5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Citizen Navihawk Thunderbirds 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Weekend honeymoon with Benarus sea snake









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

zed073 said:


> 1973 Z28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

At work today. Obviously not driving while taking the pic.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

Monster today.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Moded IWC Mark XV









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

Nothing special. Honda Civic and gw500a.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Pepsi Samurai 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Crosswind Special le









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

thatotherguy1 said:


> Nothing special. Honda Civic and gw500a.


Nothing special?? That's a great watch for the price. Solar...atomic...what more could you ask. I miss mine 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thatotherguy1 (May 5, 2017)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Nothing special?? That's a great watch for the price. Solar...atomic...what more could you ask. I miss mine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


That was actually my first G-shock so I'm rather fond of it for that reason. It's a great watch. Unbelievably good for the $60 it cost me.

Mine is marked made in Japan too. Bonus!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

thatotherguy1 said:


> That was actually my first G-shock so I'm rather fond of it for that reason. It's a great watch. Unbelievably good for the $60 it cost me.
> 
> Mine is marked made in Japan too. Bonus!


That was my first solar and atomic G. I passed it on to a friend a couple of years ago.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwtrayer (Jan 7, 2012)

Hammy and Infiniti









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DA36

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Accessvirus (Jul 22, 2017)

My TH grand carrera calibre 8 and VW CC


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the block but took it out for a spin today










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Another photo today


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Orion on Nato









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

Lunchtime decompression at the forest preserve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Subtly modded 007


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Zenith









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Heading to the office.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Here you go!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Gixxer5150guy (Jul 20, 2017)

How do i post a picture. Sorry im new to this.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

One of the best dial work at any price 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Not "on" the steering wheel...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ames:
I'm so "all over" your B&R taint funny.
Thot I had picked a real B&R at an estate sale.
Replica (aka knockoff) Queried B&R site. They
said if it were the reel deel it would've had B&R
logo on silicone strap and 2. NO red crown!

It was fun for awhile thinking I had picked a B&R
at F71 price. Never been lucky in my life!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## TJC74 (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice day for a drive









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

On the way to work.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

A Pepsi 1675









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung Gear S3 Classic









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Old wheels









More pics on the


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

I already posted one just like this but I couldn't resist posting another one because it's just so beautiful.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

valmak said:


> I already posted one just like this but I couldn't resist posting another one because it's just so beautiful.
> View attachment 12385387




Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Alpina startimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Yellow Breitling SuperOcean
Modified FiST
Wild Horse Pass East Track


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

LHD...while, with my left hand, I drive!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

My wife and I going to the see side with my Avidiver and my wife with her legacy. Both from Gavox Watches 








.










Gavox Avidiver blue 









Gavox Legacy golden stars 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

rrpostal said:


> Yellow Breitling SuperOcean
> Modified FiST
> Wild Horse Pass East Track
> 
> View attachment 12387723


Cool race shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll play









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## not a watchie i swear (Oct 10, 2014)

Just the atomic solar gettin' air, but maybe a point for the mirror composition ;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

Sinn U1


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Here's a nice shot of the blue AR coating.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Sachernick (Jul 21, 2017)

Omega and acura


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris Aquis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

14060M


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## 7211773 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

My new Citizen 1000m Diver.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Finally found the time to replace the glass with an aftermarket saphire one. Think the flash is not helping 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

RG AC


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks black but it's really a very dark shade of blue









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adobosunrise (Jun 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

denmanproject said:


>


I love that watch. I'd love to see it on dark strap.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I know I'm a biased owner but, damn, this is a good-looking watch!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ped (May 7, 2017)

Guess what this is


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stolpioni (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

It is hot today!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

stolpioni said:


> View attachment 12397571


Nice watch. Nice car too... but I think the clock is about 4 minutes slow!


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Probably the only way to leagaly enjoy a beer and drive at the same time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

That's meant to read 'legally'.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Chris Ward Malvern Slimline


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## stolpioni (Nov 8, 2014)

Skidrock said:


> Nice watch. Nice car too... but I think the clock is about 4 minutes slow!


I usually have my wristwatch run 3-5 minutes ahead, just to make sure I don't show up late!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

SRP777









Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New arrival









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I don't I ever posted this one...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Not exactly the steering wheel but you get the idea  









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Seiko Mod & Jeep Grand Cherokee

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Heh









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Reverso on it's new strap


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Heading down to Lake Tahoe for the day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yum









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Dressy diver









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Bronze today









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.....


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Seiko in Tiger skin









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I love this one!! 



metalgear said:


> Seiko in Tiger skin


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sara011 on a Friday


----------



## jimbizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

Not on the steering wheel but in the car at least


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Still wearing the Wingman but switched to a Frontier on the right.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Tuffff


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Bryan66 said:


>


That strap looks great on this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

New steering wheel









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

VSA DM500










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

S 500


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko Monaco









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Orient x STi :]


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Ita said:


> VSA DM500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot with the reflections. I have 4 different versions of this watch.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3lixer (May 27, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

INOX in a tractor. Does that count?














Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me in a trade









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Don't get this one out much anymore... feels good.


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Ingersoll Caldwell Limited is a nice companion on a road trip.









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Deep Blue Juggernaut IV









Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The unheard of, obscure mini micro brand, Uriel









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel's lume









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

For my birthday 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Defunct Artego









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Beloved cayman , Crepas paid homage/tribute to the Ollech wajs Caribbean 1000 of the early 1960's, with this modern sports dress. They tripled the WR to 3000 meters, made it 43.5mm, and made a total of 299. Cayman label cause there is such an island in the Caribbean and sounds better than saint barts or Aruba









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

~Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Mm... Mm..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Both today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## vfrock (May 10, 2014)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

MWW 62MAS.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

VW or Audi?



i.razvan said:


>


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Neither. It's a Mazda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow, looks almost identical to my VW, and nothing like my wife's Mazda.



i.razvan said:


> Neither. It's a Mazda
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeWannaLing (Jul 22, 2012)

How bout on gear knob instead?...


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Tag Pro 300 with Porsche


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## vfrock (May 10, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Love my Oris!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## vfrock (May 10, 2014)

best image hosting


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Some great photos in here!

Here's one from the other night-Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

Let me add one: MWW Iconik 3 on a soft grey Nato of doubtful descent:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

My Citizen Prime on Borealis rubber


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Gorilla days









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

oso2276 said:


> Speedmaster mark II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12450001
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw this on a cruise and thought it was pretty neat. How do you like it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Retro looks, modern heart









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Obscure micro Uriel on strapcode's jubilee









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just picked up the new 2018 E400 Coupe.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

New BLNR


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Certina Sunburst Saturday


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Ball Fireman Racer Classic 42mm NM2288C-SJ-SL


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

No lights, just lume.


----------



## DJMCUK (Jan 25, 2017)

DJ 41, TT, jubilee/fluted. Collected Friday (p/ex'd my Sub Date for it )...


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Just noticed the hand is covering the "Seiko", in case you were wondering.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Driving with this watch is a dangerous prospect; your eyes keep on getting drawn into the sunburst.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A great companion when you are on your own.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

A pair of rarely seen things  .


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Omega Aqua Terra 231.13.39.21.02.002 this being the 41.5mm case.

Pictured on an aftermarket strap because I think the red/brown crocodile goes with the dial just a bit better than the dark brown OEM strap.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glycine









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM - Seat Leon Cupra R mk1


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sinn 103 from this morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O orca torpedo white mop dial on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Ingersoll Caldwell always looks nice on the wheel...









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Concord C2 - My only rubber strap watch. Unique in how the strap bolt's on from the side of the case, which makes is remarkably comfortable for it's size because this gives the straps a downward angle around with wrist without having to bend. It's also unique in that it has a traditional buckle and keeper to fit the watch, but then releases with a hidden deployment clasp.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Can't get it off!


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Reserve de Marche MP6807-SS002-111
Hard to photograph in daylight without too many distracting reflections.... took over 50 pics to get just a few decent ones!
Ridiculously discounted as Jomashop for just $999


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Early Fortis cosmonaut









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


















Flieger


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

At just 33mm wide and 8mm thick, most of today's buyers wouldn't even consider such a small watch, and this 18K Concord Saratoga looks downright petite in it's winder station compared to my other watches. But, every time I think of selling it, all I have to do is take it for "one last ride" and I remember how nice it is to sport a low-profile and comfortable featherweight classic that goes anywhere and with anything. 
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















She's simple and low maintenance.... never snags on cuffs or bumps into door frames, and will likely always have a home with me.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

My only Quartz... UHF Smooth Seconds Hand Sweep









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Friday night jazz & cocktails

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170901_154629 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170901_150528 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170901_130430 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



JLVox said:


> Friday night jazz & cocktails
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice amvox!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> 20170901_154629 by Wolfsatz


Love this . Can you please tell me the model!?


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My favorite watch









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


> Love this . Can you please tell me the model!?


You were answered on the Timex thread. From what I gather, it is about 8 to 9 years old from the amazon reviews I found. 
From retroshave

"


> It's a T41271. They are hard to come by. Here's a page to confirm the model: https://www.zegarek.net/zegarki/time...ex_T41271.html
> Good luck if you're hunting for one!


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Evergraph on leather.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Speedmaster Pro



Wolfsatz said:


> You were answered on the Timex thread. From what I gather, it is about 8 to 9 years old from the amazon reviews I found.
> From retroshave
> 
> "


Great, thanks!!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Sunny Saturday









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry, hands excluded...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Matching red accents. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I actually received my first "nice watch" comment while wearing the Sub today


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Waiting for technical revision (the car), and it passed.
Magrette Moana Pacific
Land Rover Defender


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

SEAT Leon Cupra R mk1.(rebadged and trimmed down Audi S3 mk1), timed by Breitling Seawolf


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbiggs (Jul 11, 2017)

Will3020 said:


> View attachment 961677


Nice!!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Batch posting from the last week (and no I don't bother to set the date)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Taher (Aug 20, 2017)

Rado Sintra with a Merc


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll play.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

those germans know how to make a watch...


----------



## donk (Feb 26, 2012)

Picked this explorer up a few weeks back. It's getting a ton of wrist time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kleungsoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Blue date just on a blue Monday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Speedy on the wheel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Astounding how instantly legible those are, @agg212. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

1163V on 70Chevelle SS 454


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## kmwrestle (Oct 12, 2012)

Iwc portofino


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Seiko James Cameron









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## synergy335i (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*







*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

As I posted this, I noticed for the first time that my g'dmn check engine light is on! What the hell! I just got it back from a 40k mile service two weeks ago!!! Oh, and the watch is a Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono. Damn it!


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice watch, nice car


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Airman Base 22 GA


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Philippe Dubois 1785 Rectangulaire


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

One of my grails, shipped from Germany last week. 
Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Jours Retrogrades Tonneau MP6119-PS101-11E (with the solid 18K bezel)


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Deal with it.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Great day on the SF Bay Bridge









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Damned traffic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Tian Jin Jun Shi & Caprice









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

34mm in e34


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

My clearance Fossil while doing the shakedown run on a new Boston Whaler 420 Outrage.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Wearing Monta over the weekend. Like the reflection on this one









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## d.gonzalez.comer (Feb 14, 2017)

..









Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve 57 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dunno what watch I was wearing but this was me steering the TSS Atlas in 1982 on my way home from South Africa. I was just a passenger but they let me steer it for a few minutes. Check out the budgie smugglers!


----------



## Inspiron (Aug 11, 2017)

Average rate: -0.9 s/d


----------



## synergy335i (Sep 15, 2017)

Not even close to what you folks generally post. But here is today's beater. I have a few new purchases incoming, that will make for better pics in the future


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

I'll play!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Steve 57 said:


>


This is the best steering wheel I've ever seen in this topic.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

One of my coworkers got me hooked on pilot style. So I'm trying out this simple pilot no logo geckota 40mm.

I am digging the style.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

I have many watches some higher priced but I keep coming back to this one









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

MKII Stingray


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

lvt said:


> This is the best steering wheel I've ever seen in this topic.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


This is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## synergy335i (Sep 15, 2017)

Just got a Blumo in last night! Loving it


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 Carbon for today










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh mama


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Sunburst


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Kinetic, and Seiko really means it, with the weight of this watch


----------



## mlacer (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

..'


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@mlacer, I find that Piaget an under appreciated watch. Thanks for sharing! Nice polish on the bracelet.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Same place, different boat.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Have a brightz start to the week!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Rocking with new arrival - Tissot Sovereign Chronometer!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice pickup, @AaaVee! Almost has an Art Deco look to it. Very cool, and it looks great on your wrist.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Out enjoying a beautiful, if not downright hot, day in the roadster. At least if it rains, I'm prepared!


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xchen418 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Seiko solar plastic tuna single red









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

cave diver said:


>


Heads up display


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

View attachment 12536675


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Tudor BBN today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Taplaltakl.


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Shark Diver 42 brass!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

View attachment 12540337


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## loaba (Dec 26, 2013)

My stupid Timex 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

7friday on the go


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Breitling Crosswind special sport









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolex 6694


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's close enough to the steering wheel. 









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Road Trippin' Ranger


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

IMG_0864 by Christopher Deal
JLC- Reverso Classic Large- my latest purchase


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox Automatic micro. 30 watches made with blue dial









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled using a Hamilton H-31 (7753 base)









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

@Mil6161...love your Orient! what model is that?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc053 on BoR bracelet from watchgecko









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

On my way to work:


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

FC blue worldtimer...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko samurai









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Omega Ti SMP chrono









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Today: Bought it, wound it, drove home wearing it. And still smiling.


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

And another from a couple of days ago ....


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

WOW the last 2 are amazing.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris, Haveston, and GTI.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

To work and back home









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

metalgear said:


> To work and back home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos DWFB medic









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson again!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

TGIF!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Timeless Damasko DB1 on blue rubber









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fonzytank (Jun 17, 2015)

Truck driving with the old Link


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

Not on steering wheel, but it is awesome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

Rainy today









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

A little difficult to coordinate at 70 miles an hour so I apologize for the lack of focus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato (Jun 14, 2017)

Can't take hand on a steering wheel pic, as the car doesn't have any yet, but I did match my watch to my gauges. I know Breitling has its roots in aviation, I'm no pilot, but this cockpit is no short of a fighter plane...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice, @oso2276! Thanks for sharing that.

Here's a Seiko solar diver (SNE435). It's a little chunky on my 6.5" wrist, but the shorter lug-to-lug (a shade under 50mm) makes it doable, I think. The older Rolexes were certainly svelte in comparison!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki at the wheel.


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

before i let her go


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

"Unitas" based self assembled Type B Flieger









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox Automatic









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

my Masterpiece! -


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## whosehair (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm a huuuuuuge advocate of non-distracted driving so this thread sort of goes against my ethos...but hey, at least I'm still in the driveway (and hopefully most of you are too)!


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

M


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Back from work


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

J


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Happy Thursday!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Night drive...









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

She stole my Thinline this morning. I got this as part of a ransom demand.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SBDC053 on BoR from yobokies









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## three_tw (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I like your taste in everything except department stores.



Btreichel87 said:


>


----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

My share...









Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Going to collect my Strela at the watchmaker.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

I wanted a timepiece that's unlike any other creation in the wild, with it's own distinctive appeal. The Breitling Super Ocean Heritage 46 Chrono on a drop dead gorgeous Ocean classic mellanaise stainless bracelet stood out above a Submariner and a 007 Omega I had on wrist! Drop dead gorgeous timepiece for sure!(














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Post workout.










Here's one at the helm.










And here's one out the window.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay prototype










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Yupp


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Crocodile strap!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrostick (Jun 28, 2015)

My perfect combo.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman II


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

rics21 said:


> Took this pic a week ago.


beautiful...any tips on cleaning the bracelet?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



rics21 said:


> Didn't expect to see so many breitlings here.


Why do you that is? It's not a low budget piece; Rolex is just too small for my large wrists I went for the Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 46 and I haven't taken it off yet!

I do have my eyes on an Oris

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

I'll play.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

First day wearing the Spectre II.










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

See the running man in the car?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Gorilla days









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Brightz days ahead









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki


----------



## vkd668 (Apr 2, 2010)

AP ROO Diver 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Triple 0 shining blue-ish










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Christopher Ward hand-winding. The photos of the dial never look as good as real life!


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Blackbird flying across the Bay Bridge









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterpiece Tradition


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Do i get extra points for showing feet on the pedals too?

Seiko SND371


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

In my VW Passat.....


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IW3548-07









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Fomenko said:


>


Gorgeous ball 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on the bracelet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

When this Ranger will grow up, it will be Range Rover









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Kakume, would you?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

It really was from Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Lunar Module Apollo 11 Mission


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

The first watch I bought on my own (40 years ago, $395) behind the wheel of the first car mark I bought on my own. Still love them both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

BMW and Omega such a great combination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

HEATHEN CHILD...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ok









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

My 60s Rado Manhattan.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart GMT2 Hong Kong LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Franken Speedmaster '57 with caliber 321









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Alpina Seastrong 300









SK0BR


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12613733
View attachment 12613741
View attachment 12613749


----------



## Dedhed (Dec 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Steinhart on a leather nato
View attachment 12618025


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Favorite style of pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Slightly chilly with the top down this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer II


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta and the lights of a bad ABS sensor 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Good steering wheel lighting today!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

One of my favorite dials..


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

No hands, but...


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Omega SMP









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Oris









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omega Seamaster from the early 70's









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Removed due to duplicated


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

My first ever Rolex, 34 years later, 2 more Rolex's and and 15 others,"Honey I promise, just this is one last one".... just doesn't fly anymore


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Janicki (Dec 19, 2009)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

MKII Hawkinge and VDUB MK7


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Mustang GT and the Alpina Extreme Diver)


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHJ001 (Oct 5, 2017)

It was a top-down day for the old A5 with my just in from Milano A-13A.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hammy on cork.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

I love the cushion case Pam98. Perfect fit


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko Timeless DB1

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The picture









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Yacht-Master cause I can't afford a yacht so I make do with a car


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Chicago skyline

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Great thread


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

The only thing Speedy about this Land Rover.







Sorry.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Throwback to when I had this. Only decent steering wheel pick I have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Lots of contrast in this picture.

A 2000m dive watch weighting 293 g. while driving a 53 MPG Prius!!

S.









Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Does wearing that lower your gas mileage, @smille76? 

Looks sharp!


----------



## liewb (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Does wearing that lower your gas mileage, @smille76?
> 
> Looks sharp!


The car rarely goes into full EV mode when I wear this one!!

Thanks!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Here is today's! Oh, and yesterday's as well since I never posted it. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Tuesday on Thursday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Kakume on Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Mine...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled with a Hamilton H-31 as its heart. Gotta love the 60+ hours power reserve 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice work, @oso2276! I like your handset choice.

What's your case diameter, if I may ask?


----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12632989


This is just beautiful


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice work, @oso2276! I like your handset choice.
> 
> What's your case diameter, if I may ask?


It's 38mm. 43mm if you consider crown

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> It's 38mm. 43mm if you consider crown
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Cool. I like the sub-dial placement on it. Nice work!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IW3725 AMG Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12644541


Nice 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

Night mode









Sent from my vivo 1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Diver + blue rubber









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

kalburnfall said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome photo. I used to not care for dauphine hands, but have been coming around to how GS does them. I quite like how they do both polished and brushed on them so they don't get lost in reflection in a dark room. That's really nice; thanks for sharing!


----------



## oskarduke (Nov 10, 2017)

Regards from Brazil









Enviado desde mi ASUS_Z017DC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome photo. I used to not care for dauphine hands, but have been coming around to how GS does them. I quite like how they do both polished and brushed on them so they don't get lost in reflection in a dark room. That's really nice; thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I try to take a variety of angles because there are so many interesting aspects of the watch that aren't visible from just one view. I appreciate the comment, they really are something special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Just a few from this weeks rotation










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Going chrono this week









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Some Sinn love









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

driving a friends truck today quite a bit different than a low rwd sports car lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Zenith Cronomaster









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Driving in the rain this morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

this is the first time I have ever taken a picture of myself wearing a watch. But, for you guys I wanted to contribute. Guess I didn't get close enough to the watch...sorry.

ZRC 300 on strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Steering Wheel is nearby








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Waiting in the parking lot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyrider01 (Aug 26, 2014)

And a slightly different kind of steering wheel


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Skyrider01 said:


> View attachment 12656333
> 
> 
> View attachment 12656331
> ...


Nice! I recognize that steering wheel!

Here's mine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Sir-Guy said:


> Driving in the rain this morning.


I had one of those and miss it a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Skindiver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Casio out for a solar charge and errand.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

All is glowwinggg









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The proudly modded MWW Auto Equinox . Swapped the hourly/minute hands and left the original orange seconds hand









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bonski23 (Oct 2, 2017)

Cruisin'









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Figgy1R22R (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Safety first. Zenith El Primero Triple Date Moonphase Chronomaster ca.2000.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

i.razvan said:


>


I was a little surprised to hear they went away from the wave dial to a solid black, but I actually think it looks great! Everything else on the watch that is applied really pops against the solid black dial.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

towert7 said:


> I was a little surprised to hear they went away from the wave dial to a solid black, but I actually think it looks great! Everything else on the watch that is applied really pops against the solid black dial.


Thank you, kind sir! 
I really love the glossy dial with white applied markers. Live it's quite a stunner.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Seiko Solar Diver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

2017 Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Trading Phantom Ghost Rider edition









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Stunning!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

This arrived today


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Turtle at work today...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is my Turtle. 
I was driving home headed north in the afternoon somewhere north of Des Moines on 35. The light was just perfect & I was bored so of course I had a little fun @ 75mph


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova in the car wash


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Not wealthy enough to own a car. Doesn't anyone have a pic of a watch on the steering wheel of a yatch?


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

galavanter said:


> Safety first. Zenith El Primero Triple Date Moonphase Chronomaster ca.2000.


Lovely 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster 60 seconds II


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> The proudly modded MWW Auto Equinox . Swapped the hourly/minute hands and left the original orange seconds hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a very interesting watch you have a sir!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ExoticLifestyle said:


> Thats a very interesting watch you have a sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Check out www.manchesterwatchworks.com I think they have a few left

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Double Ds


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Close enough lol


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris and GTI.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Double Ds


Looks pretty sweet


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Skindiver


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta on blue rubber









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko SBDC in just a couple days ago. This one taken this am.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris 65 Topper LE (no date).










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Today 5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Let go the Rolex, keep the Lotus.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

A central minutes Quartz chrono









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Oris









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Trading Cerberus









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

A nice 52 years old watch









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Stowa on the steering wheel...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Black & Gold


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Samurai









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## phillip.grasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Mil6161 said:


> I snapped this pic at a red light today. Anyone else?
> View attachment 936489


California and dssd d-blue








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

phillip.grasso said:


> California and dssd d-blue
> View attachment 12720015
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm thinking about adding a deepsea to my watch lineup. How have you enjoyed yours?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Tag Heuer and Merc.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Has No Left said:


> View attachment 936637


Big Cadillac badge...Lansing style!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota at night on calf leather









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez Kata









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self built type B pilot









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM by night


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Let Armida take the wheel...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

0n a 17° morning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

41Mets said:


> 0n a 17° morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome this 053. 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

41Mets said:


> 0n a 17° morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome this 053.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Veli day.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

60 Seconds


----------



## pcrowell (Jul 23, 2010)

I wonder how many of these photos were found on phones recovered from the wreckage?


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

phillip.grasso said:


> California and dssd d-blue
> View attachment 12720015
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Deepsea and a Beast


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DA36

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact (May 29, 2010)

tetia said:


> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Not exactly on the steering wheel but it surely counts! Love that 372 (If I am not mistaken, truly iconic watch).

Mine, taken yesterday










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Have owned my Black Bay (1st watch) for 2 weeks and really enjoying it! How about an out the window as well?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Trieste L.E. 
Polar white









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12739497


I'll use my other hand...


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer in the car wash..


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

Wearing my Seiko SARX033 today.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

For the visually challenged, nothing like the puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not quite the steering wheel...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Unfortunately the steering wheel is not within my reach. As soon as I win the lottery I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Seiko Cocktail Time.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc053


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That new dial is pretty fetching, @brminpin. I'm almost a little surprised that it seems to actually look like the promotional photos. How do you like it?


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> That new dial is pretty fetching, @brminpin. I'm almost a little surprised that it seems to actually look like the promotional photos. How do you like it?


I really like it a lot. The dial is really unique. Now that I've got it on a brown strap, I'm wearing it more. I don't get dressed up much anymore so the brown strap was a perfect way to dress down the watch.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@brminpin, very cool, thanks for sharing it! Nice strap choice—looks sharp.


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Literally fall in love with this one every single day. Tudor 36 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Djmeen (Dec 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

This' a new acquisition at the wheel.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

It's been a while posting on this site, so nice to so many great new watches!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Ecozilla today









Sent from a Galaxy far away using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Seiko SPB051

Follow the link to see the review : 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbp051-sbp053-seiko-divers-4324706-42.html#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

New watch, car was one year old yesterday!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

first time I see another human being wearing the Equinox


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina DS1 Powermatic 80 Crazy power reserve and VERY accurate


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

First wheel shot...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck it









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Triumph









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

RUSH2689 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a classic piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

MOV said:


> Such a classic piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The E39 or the Seamaster?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

RUSH2689 said:


> The E39 or the Seamaster?


Both!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Driver 









Tapawatch


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Camo Driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! That camo design looks great on a watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

RUSH2689 said:


> Very cool! That camo design looks great on a watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! I really love the camo pattern too... Happy new year 

Tapawatch


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Stowa behind my "steering wheel"...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT F71








*


----------



## Dandydude (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> In my minivan
> 
> View attachment 940087


You get a like from me for representing the not-so-glamorous minivan contingent on WUS, of which I am a proud member. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

omega__1 said:


> You get a like from me for representing the not-so-glamorous minivan contingent on WUS, of which I am a proud member.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh man you're gonna make me sad.... I had to sell that van last year because we went to company cars. I loved it so much and now I have a sedan with wayyyy less room. It's a Subaru that basically drives itself (check out Subaru "eyesight" if you're not familiar) but I miss my van so much. We need to stick together, hope yours is going strong!!


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Toothbras said:


> Oh man you're gonna make me sad.... I had to sell that van last year because we went to company cars. I loved it so much and now I have a sedan with wayyyy less room. It's a Subaru that basically drives itself (check out Subaru "eyesight" if you're not familiar) but I miss my van so much. We need to stick together, hope yours is going strong!!


Yes, I love my minivan and it's still going strong. I don't understand why they have such a bad rap. I was not familiar with Subaru eyesight but self driving cars are the future. A couple of generations from now people be amazed that humans were allowed to drive cars.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

omega__1 said:


> Yes, I love my minivan and it's still going strong. I don't understand why they have such a bad rap. I was not familiar with Subaru eyesight but self driving cars are the future. A couple of generations from now people be amazed that humans were allowed to drive cars.


Lol I was the one who had to persuade my wife to get a van, but now she loves them. Agree about the bad rap, ours had the interior room of a suburban with awesome mileage, but the doors open and shut automatically which is just plain badass


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kids having fun behind the ATV


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Seiko automatic vs. Lotus manual


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

SUN021









Sent from a Galaxy far away using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Mainly because its the newest family member


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Wonderful shot to capture the play of light on the dial, @Soundhunter!


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Wonderful shot to capture the play of light on the dial, @Soundhunter!


Many thanks Sir-Guy.. think this one is a keeper for sure 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

DB on a cold day in the South... Happy Friday!









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko Monaco on rally.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

In the work car today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

My very first Explorer II and my second GMT


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Seiko SPB051 on a waffle Band. 

















Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Beautiful Seiko Presage 


Soundhunter said:


> View attachment 12780029


Hi from my Cocktail Time SARB065










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Trading Nth Devil Ray prototype









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko diver









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Driving and picturing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the bottom watch in this post?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rysonn said:


> What is the bottom watch in this post?


It's the Crepas Cayman

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

Soundhunter said:


> Mainly because its the newest family member
> 
> View attachment 12780029


Wonderful shot


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> It's the Crepas Cayman
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Oh really? I didn't see the logo and was trying to decipher that text on the face. Thank you


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> It's the Crepas Cayman
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Wait the first one is the cayman, I was asking about the one at the very bottom of the post


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Does anyone else here love Daniel Wellington?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry, I was mistaken. The watch in the bottom is the Greg Stevens Design GSD -1A GSD Watches - G R E G S T E V E N S D E S I G N



rysonn said:


> What is the bottom watch in this post?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck me









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Triumph









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

.


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Sorry, I was mistaken. The watch in the bottom is the Greg Stevens Design GSD -1A GSD Watches - G R E G . S T E V E N S .D E S I G N


Hello Imbiton. I sent you a PM


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Domed 








​


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Still wearing this tuna I made...

My law firm lets us lawyers be casual often (since it's California) so I have it on an orange Isofrane and with an orange hoodie and bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Took this just over a year ago, and it's still one of my favourite watch photos.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Meant to say one of my favourite watch photos that I'VE taken. Haha sounded so arrogant the first time. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Samurai









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Squale 1521


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zorro









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Ready for a drive in the mountains, after visiting some relatives for brunch...


----------



## tk53 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Old Citizen Eco Drive with Rally strap for a change


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Pretty cool, @anrex. The 2 o'clock date window is interesting. I haven't seen that before.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Wife got this one. Love both of them. And my wife, of course.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

TAG Heuer day today


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle headed north as the sun was setting


----------



## Eldridge58 (Jan 15, 2018)

2007 Rolex submariner 18k two tone


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nomos Tangente!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Soxa mod


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ingenieur Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Colt 38mm.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cosmonaut









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Is it terrible that I’m almost as interested in the cars, as I am the watches?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Same here. Watches and cars go together like peas and carrots!


----------



## Dr.Tautology (Dec 8, 2017)

Subi and Seamaster.


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

agg212 said:


> Nomos Tangente!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simple white dial, I'm also a bimmer lover


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Beautiful Monta Triumph


----------



## svt1017 (Jan 24, 2018)

*NOPE!! I was thinking the same exact thing LOL *


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

└(^o^)┘


----------



## svt1017 (Jan 24, 2018)

*NOPE!! I was thinking the same exact thing LOL*


Pmnealhsd said:


> Is it terrible that I'm almost as interested in the cars, as I am the watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldridge58 (Jan 15, 2018)

Submariner two tone


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedy









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

There you go )


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Cell phone double post, of course.


----------



## rysonn (Jan 6, 2018)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9200634
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This thing is absolutely gorgeous. Does anyone have specifics on this model so I can try and find it? These contrasting colors are beautiful.


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

rysonn said:


> This thing is absolutely gorgeous. Does anyone have specifics on this model so I can try and find it? These contrasting colors are beautiful.


https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/watch-omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-chronometer-25033300/

Omega 2503.33

Unfortunately, this model is no longer available, but you can find it used onc in a while. Watchrecon.com is a good place to start the hunt....good luck!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor Banking









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Snow Diving with the Halios Puck 2 
Two days ago snowing like crazy and this is while stopped for a light with the plow going by in front. Not the greatest pic because of bad light, but I thought it was a fun pic


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Banking on Astor









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemc417 (Jan 15, 2018)

Just got this guy today in the mail, my first Seiko. The OEM strap is pretty uncomfortable, a new one from strapcode should be in tomorrow or Saturday. I think a Speedmaster might be up next...


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Just speedying down the highway....


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'll never afford one, but I can certainly dream! :-db-)


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Speedmaster!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

53 degrees today in New England, so....


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

First flieger style, manual wind sea gull movement.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor b









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## tk53 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Hamilton 38mm Thin-O-Matic


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Hammy out for a ride









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny babe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Double post!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

With Jenny, driving to early tennis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

When your watch has more hands than a car emblem.









More watches on Instagram


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

LOVE this watch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## edwin16 (Jun 13, 2008)

Pic could have been better...

Car is a 2015 Focus ST


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Tudor North Flag


----------



## foonat (Aug 22, 2015)

!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> I'll never afford one, but I can certainly dream! :-db-)
> 
> View attachment 12841377


Very impressive combo!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 carbon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

1953 Vintage on Martu cork.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice day in Melbourne


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Triumph on Monta Bracelet









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 12885197


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

i.razvan said:


>


This is a nice one, what model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Nathan356 said:


> This is a nice one, what model is it?


Thank you!

It's Longines 1973 chrono.


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

PilotRuss said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm wearing my Weiss watch today, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

;-)


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's my 1680.


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Colt.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Monday.....









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale 1521 LE


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

*My latest*

Thinking it's looking good


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 12893557
Armida A12


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

...


----------



## brian.swimdad (Aug 25, 2017)

Brey17 said:


>


What watch is this?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

Sodafarl said:


> View attachment 12866573


Nice shot, nicer strap


----------



## Mathematician (May 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife thinks I'm a fruit loop after I asked her to take a pic of my watch while driving...

She could be onto something










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oskarduke (Nov 10, 2017)

Regards from Brazil









Enviado desde mi ASUS_Z017DC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

oskarduke said:


> Regards from Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Omegamatic. Is it running with the original capacitor?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Flieger Pro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

I think there's a road under all that snow....


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Long day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Carrera Monaco GP









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

freesole said:


> View attachment 12890983


My favorite dial color for a DJ


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

greenk said:


> My favorite dial color for a DJ


Agreed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

TGIF! Drive, drive, drive!!!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^I have been really thinking about the 104 recently, that is a great picture!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

I had to join in even though it's not a round "wheel".....


----------



## therealcbar (Feb 5, 2018)

First sunny day around here in awhile, spring is around the corner, and I couldn't resist...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice - Alfa 
Good watch as well ...


Here's mine for today


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

I picked up this beauty last week, and I'm completely enamored by it. Thought the light hit the markers perfectly in this photo.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I did some work on my MGB this afternoon, in a brief period of warmth and sun, now off for a short test ride.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Two weeks now and so far I'm kinda diggin' it.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

A no date Hamilton 
View attachment 12938335


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

riff raff said:


> I did some work on my MGB this afternoon, in a brief period of warmth and sun, now off for a short test ride.


Wow that's a blast from the past! My buddy had a B back in high school, what a cool ride!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Leaving Cars & Coffee the other morning.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice, we're about a month out from a Cars & Coffee here in Maryland (29 degrees this AM...)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From last week...


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Thin-o-Matic














*


----------



## jchiu003 (Jan 18, 2018)

I thought about this thread a couple days ago and took a quick picture. My first contribution!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Headed to Lancaster Pennsylvania, former hometown of Hamilton watches


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ryan_289 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Automatic









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## drewlgt (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

First ride with a new to me, Zelos DMT (thanks WUS!)


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster Mark II









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Damasko


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Race Moto GP LE









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That is a auto logo we don't often see here (ever!), great shot!



Black5 said:


> Tissot T-Race Moto GP LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

My "Polar" TAG GMT


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

New member; fitting time to make my first post.

Movado Series 800 on a black NATO strap


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh, lovely, AP/Lamborghini combo. Anyway, here's my GTI and a Hamilton.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Look Ma, no hands.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

riff raff said:


> That is a auto logo we don't often see here (ever!), great shot!


Thanks.
Yes, HSV's are rather uncommon on this site and I'm surprised that anyone outside of Australia, NZ or the UK would recognise it anyway.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

2201.50


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Speedy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes, it's on the steering wheel.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lagunas2k (Sep 10, 2016)

Rolex GMT Master II BLNR


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## lightingball2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Took this one munutes ago


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ATV ride with the Kids
















​


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Trutle Time









Sent from a Galaxy far away using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Driving in a snowy Pocono Mountains today, with a new strap on my Hamilton


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Wheelmaster


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Bernhardt #WUS


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Getting ready for cherry blossom season. Wife and I take off next week. GMT set.


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hamilton Murph 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

MJACLA09 said:


> ..d g..


Love this!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## ryan_289 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't recognize that steering wheel logo? But love the white gauges.



VicLeChic said:


> Seawolf


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Did some Spring prep work on the MGB, dreaming of warmer days (blowing snow in MD),with the beater Seiko.

I noticed that all of a sudden pictures are sideways (mine and others), since the picture fix. Is there a way to correct?


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Vostok Komandirskie 24 hour.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Rolex AirKing date








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

My new Seiko 5 Sports SNZF15J2 and our *****in' Dodge Grand Caravan


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Holla!









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12983685


Great strap! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Milus Snow Star


----------



## hokiesean24 (Nov 28, 2011)

Navi Blacksteel


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Raketa wind rose today.














Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Received today via UPS


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)

Longines HC 39mm:


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Monta Triumph


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

This morning's drive









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

HDD Watches, fun for the techie in you.










Sent from a Galaxy far away using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5610 at the wheel


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Just picked this one up!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Ha, awesome! Do people get it? It's even got the QR code.



cmdErrX said:


> HDD Watches, fun for the techie in you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Enjoying a few drives with the top down. Zoom, Zoom.


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

RightYouAreKen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oskarduke (Nov 10, 2017)

Regards from Brazil









Enviado desde mi ASUS_Z017DC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

atdegs said:


> Ha, awesome! Do people get it? It's even got the QR code.


Fellow I.T. coworkers get it, love it, want one!

The man making these is sitting at his kitchen table putting it together.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Major snow storm here in Maryland, in the wife's 4x4, working hard in the restaurants today, due to staffing issues, so the beater Seiko pressed into action.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

skunkworks said:


> Holla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer! I think we have a winner! ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyxp (Jun 8, 2016)

These photos are fun. But gotta admit that I feel kinda self-conscious taking them. I don't want to look like a pretentious jack-hole. haha


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/KueHh4x.jpg


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bad picture but driving with my seamaster today!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice sunny day today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51


----------



## SoCalOC (Feb 14, 2014)

The workhorse(s)








The fun combo


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Digital.


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

skunkworks said:


> Holla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this lol


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

SoCalOC said:


> The workhorse(s)
> View attachment 13007667
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the E2?


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best looking dials hands down. Well done sir.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Omega Seamaster ref. 2766-1, cal. 344 (1955).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## dkauf (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Biking to work today. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Totally pretending to be the car's owner, though I have to admit, the Monaco felt at home :-d


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

OP Date today.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Airman 18


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Driving in the rain in Virginia, with a Steinhart.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Mk18 LPP


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

GMT


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)

Hamstur said:


> GMT


Porsche


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

1680 on Admiralty NATO.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Rocking my new sumo


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

Electric Blue b-)


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Breitling Navitimer World

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

On my way back to the shop now.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jchiu003 (Jan 18, 2018)

I finally did it and bought my first "real" watch. I made a unboxing thread at JLC if anyone is interested. https://www.watchuseek.com/f419/another-recent-mut-moon-owner-unboxing-pics-4673227.html


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Speedmaster reduced 3539.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

UG Polerouter cal. 1-69 (late sixties).


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

All hands on the wheel.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

FOIS & GTI


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have decided that this one is too big and will be sold. It looks almost as big as the dashboard lol!


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Red Sea-Dweller


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

Seiko SRP777 @ Amsterdam highway


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Fighting DC traffic, heading to the Washington Capitals game


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

riff raff said:


> Fighting DC traffic, heading to the Washington Capitals game
> View attachment 13036447


Let's go Great 8 and get another 50! I'm a Wings fan and always route for AO to get a Cup when they can't.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

mngdew said:


> View attachment 13035873


What is that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That is the Washington Monument in the background.
Cal Ripken was in our hospitality suite this evening (he's our brand spokesman for 2018), but we still lost....
(Cal was NOT wearing a wristwatch...)









Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Let's go Great 8 and get another 50! I'm a Wings fan and always route for AO to get a Cup when they can't.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

riff raff said:


> That is the Washington Monument in the background.
> Cal Ripken was in our hospitality suite this evening (he's our brand spokesman for 2018), but we still lost....
> (Cal was NOT wearing a wristwatch...)
> 
> View attachment 13037099


47 down, 3 more to go on Saturday for Alex the Great!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Glycine Airman Base 22 Bi-color.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

TAG Heuer Aquaracer on leather.

I know it has been said before, but what planet are you guys on who take photos while driving?

o|


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Airman 18 Purist


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC NSA


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Sportura.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

DrGonzo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

prinzaugsburg said:


> TAG Heuer Aquaracer on leather.
> 
> I know it has been said before, but what planet are you guys on who take photos while driving?
> 
> o|


I am always sitting still. Insane to navigate and take pic while moving!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

#sunnydaySinn









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This titanium LE is so light!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Picking up some take-out...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

An Alpina to start the week...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The now discontinued SARB033 on the way to work. Just bought this when I heard they were going to stop making them. I am so impressed by this watch!


----------



## vagabundo94 (May 4, 2017)

I've had a hard time putting on a different watch since getting this one...


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## SoCalOC (Feb 14, 2014)

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13047125


That's a sharp watch!


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## biggshockfan (Mar 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

The drive in (stopped, of course).


----------



## aria230 (Feb 16, 2015)

Some great photos in here, I'll have to try and move some shots form my phone to share


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Still in the honeymoon period and so just because









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Today’s option


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Finally some good riding weather!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Khaki Field Mechanical.



















Some great photos in this thread!


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13055127
> View attachment 13055129


Nice! May I ask where you got that strap?


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Nice! May I ask where you got that strap?


Thanks! Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073FD8ZPV?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_yo_pop_mb_pd_t2


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Deep Blue Jugernaut IV










Sent from a Galaxy far away using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Happy Friday 13th!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time wearing it back on the bracelet for a few months. Wowsa!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## jizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Back from October...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Minimalism.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jdibs28 (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful watches guys!


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Monday!


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

A DB here


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Maybe not the best picture, but I love this watch.​


----------



## seikoskxlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

rocking the 556 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

Love how the blue pops in the sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Vintelligence (Mar 20, 2013)

Let's see more car logo's on the steering wheel. Most of the times it's a guess which car people are driving. This topic is not only about the watch but also about the cars we are driving!


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

Happy driving..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Driver's watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## jimdog (Mar 6, 2018)

Got my first watch compliment today... figured it deserved a steering wheel pic as well


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

mj043 said:


> Love how the blue pops in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True - me too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Nima Parvin (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

skkali168 said:


> True - me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll switch watches if you switch cars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Love that combo EA Sports! I had that NATO, but I couldn't keep it clean


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

In snowy Upstate New York today, heading to New Jersey.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

The “it’s almost Friday” choice...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## PJ (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675 '71 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Fomenko said:


>


Panerai in a Hyundai. It almost rhymes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

gringosteve said:


> Panerai in a Hyundai. It almost rhymes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How about a Seiko on a Subaru...


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

TGIF!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

From earlier today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KNK (Jan 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

TGIF


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Longines Pilot.


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sinn U1 Professional

https://i.imgur.com/JQRVKfb.jpg


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

GS GMT!


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Sub 1200t









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Lhd









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

#seikosaturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

My cocktail time while stuck in yesterday's pm rush










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

My Jeep, SKX007 and I hope to have more adventures together this spring. I love driving through the mountains in springtime and maybe find some offroad areas to explore.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F-43









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokee (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't know what's worse, the fact that somebody actually started this thread or the fact that there are nearly 8,100 replies. Weird.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

cmann_97 said:


> Fortis F-43
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the day and date are on opposite sides of the dial. I wish more companies did it like this. I think it has a lot of potential for a clean, uncluttered, and balanced look.


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

To nice out for steering wheels.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just taken out of the box from the post office









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Coriolanus (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mm300









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Here are a couple of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Oris 37mm


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## faizan1990 (Nov 28, 2016)

This keeps distracting me at every light lol


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wait....wife wanted me to post this one too


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mini turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13084053


I have a small seconds too. Isn't this model fantastic?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Just got this in from Elshan a few days ago and he's done an amazing job with it as usual!









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

....aquaracer caliber 16....


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

7Pines said:


> I have a small seconds too. Isn't this model fantastic?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is fantastic! Which variation did you get? I'm considering picking up another.


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

I posted this last week but as it's the only shot I have I will recycle it for this thread. Classic watch with classic music to boot ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



buzz123 said:


> It is fantastic! Which variation did you get? I'm considering picking up another.


Slightly off-white dial (I think they call it white, but it's not white) with SS case.
Love this watch. I recently put it on a mesh bracelet and it looks great.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Night light









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Today didn’t suck.


----------



## kindamanic (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

My BB.b-)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mmm... Blueberries









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Finally, a nice warm evening in Maryland. First drive with the HC.


----------



## radoncdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

Pilot and the old 540

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedy 125









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Recraft today


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

Actually yesterday but didn't have a chance to post









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ball racer classic


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Such a classic....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Drive safe!


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

@GratisShark: Do those kind of bracelets against the watch case ding it up? (I assume they must?)



GratisShark said:


> Actually yesterday but didn't have a chance to post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

Tissot T-Touch II Titanium

The Alliteration watch...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Damasko timeless DB1









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

As much as I love the Sunburst, sometimes I love the deep blue equally!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Mark rodes (May 2, 2018)

Wow looking at these beautiful watches. Let's keep them rolling in.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Just swapped out the bracelet. Loving the Navi with the NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Kurt2112 (Aug 27, 2015)

not quite on the wheel, but close enough


----------



## cavsfan13 (Jun 22, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13115429
> 
> 
> View attachment 13115431


An Alpha Romeo with a check engine light on, seems hard to believe 

Slick watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Pilot_Rex (Apr 22, 2018)

Not really hand on wheel, but it's on the throttle!


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Roll out!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking, first gen









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Put the AT2503.33 back on it's bracelet.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Longines Column Wheel Chronograph Record









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Max Bill


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

New one from today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy to share.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 13129673


This one is awesome and I want one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From earlier today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

....


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Earlier today, the Seaforth on a dreary day. Perhaps it's natural element...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

My first steering wheel shot:


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling airborne 44










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

SARB033 on a perlon on the way to the beach


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 13129673


Oh my that's a beauty!


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Navi 01

https://i.imgur.com/UevLrhQ.jpg


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

My new OVM 39


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

A new addition to my collection.


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

G shock and John Deere









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

svogt91 said:


> G shock and John Deere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're about to mow over those perennials while looking at your watch lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Bravo


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

Mercs said:


> Looks like you're about to mow over those perennials while looking at your watch lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assure you crisis was avoided lol

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Steermaster


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Bringing the Carrera home for the first time.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

My windshield is dirty.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bundeswehr


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

1974 Bulova Digi









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Janis Trading NTH Devil Ray









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Recently discovered how much I like the AP Jumbo.


----------



## Mouse_at_Large (Sep 15, 2015)

Sunshine on an Electric Blue b-)


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

I like the VC as much as the Jumbo: same movement, thinner, way more under the radar.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Took this snap on the way to get feeder mice this afternoon. Thought it turned out pretty well. Cheers from Chicago.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Zelos with the MGB this afternoon


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

m


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ezm2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachernick (Jul 21, 2017)

SMPc and acura, classic combo


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Sometimes it's a cold overcast day, and the warmth of RG is not appropriate.


----------



## iheri (May 21, 2018)

My first post here is my good old Victorinox Chronograph.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

A red light pause on my way to work this am. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Old school today.


----------



## Watch Hobby (May 21, 2018)

Wearing my most battle damaged watch; the Aristo - scratches, broken crown stem. Still ticking and proudly showing the scars


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Old school again, I've wanted one for a very long time. Cartier is discontinuing, and there aren't that many left in the pipeline, so I bought it yesterday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## ManuelTP (Nov 1, 2014)

Enviado desde mi Pixel 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My JLC DSC playing w/ light.


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Sinn 103 blue in the sunlight










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj (Apr 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll play









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SuperOcean 42

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## lightingball2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Waiting at a rest area.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Old Omega 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Commuting to work with the baby snowflake


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

commuting this morning:


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Work watch


----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


>


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

steverockalot said:


> Sinn 103 blue in the sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Oris Divers GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

miller.jj said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

alex79 said:


> I'll play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Not quite "on" the steering wheel, but I think this counts?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

How about watch on the wheel?









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Damn!

I knew I forgot something this morning...









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thoughts on the strap combo?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Mil6161 said:


> I snapped this pic at a red light today. Anyone else?
> View attachment 936489


Nice watch! May I know the ref on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Offshore









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Thoughts on the strap combo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It pairs well 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

nish99 said:


> Nice watch! May I know the ref on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FDB08005W

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Mil6161 said:


> FDB08005W
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

nish99 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No prob

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for today - not exactly on wheel









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Seiko in Miata -- thanks, Japanese engineers!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

BMW and FOIS


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Full disclosure, that's my wife's car. I drive a Volkswagen.



atdegs said:


> BMW and FOIS


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Driving through the mountains of Western MD.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Wearing my just scratched piece 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean One Titanium Premium GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

OMEGA Constellation "piepan"


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

the E91 and the 31e, perfect german pair









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Farer Lander









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sinn 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Mmmm









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## avian_gator (May 25, 2018)

The morning _trajet_ with my Strela.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

govdubspeedgo said:


> the E91 and the 31e, perfect german pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a moment there I read this as "the E91 and the e31..." and got all excited.

Love the big coupes...

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bronze with a Prius









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bonus shot with lume


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tudor Pelagos LHD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

A need for speed!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Speedmaster Pro, MINI John Cooper Works


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date


Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Growing on me?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## srankin1826 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## lightingball2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Real Artman said:


>


Love that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Blue faded bezel Longines Hydroconquest









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Sinn U1


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

Proud to be an American!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Quahogger (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Jaeger and GTI


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sarb033 on shell cordovan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Zenith









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

_One from the archives._


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

_Another from the archives. Sometimes I just really love the chunky ol' Suunto._

View attachment 13219273


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

You can almost see the steering wheel.


__
https://flic.kr/p/CM8WSv


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

[URL="


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Day off so time to take the Heathen Child for a run....









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Zlatoust diver on R Line









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Cm_ls1 said:


>


Nice combo...... Watch and Lambo....???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Better rhymes: Nice combo....... Pam and Lambo.... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

New watch old car...


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Great Breitling, @digikam!

By the way, I have to say I was amused just now at how Tapatalk categorizes this thread based on keywords:


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hdfb910 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Brandon -B- (Oct 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still on this









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## engeebax (Jun 6, 2018)

Stop......Hammy time.....


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Motorcycle today!









Taplaltakl.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Cheap watch on a cheap ride...









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

TAG Heuer Aquaracer 300m Quartz 40.5mm


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Cartier kick for the last few weeks.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

'88 classic with a' 95 classic G










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

GSAR


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Second day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 13240245


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

How do you think a man with a white PO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great on you, @41Mets. Nice grab! Great complement to your blue OP.

I had to run out for an errand at night, so it was hard to resist grabbing a diver just so I could hit it with a flashlight for the drive. Because I mean, who doesn't do that?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks great on you, @41Mets. Nice grab! Great complement to your blue OP.
> 
> I had to run out for an errand at night, so it was hard to resist grabbing a diver just so I could hit it with a flashlight for the drive. Because I mean, who doesn't do that?


Sometimes I hold my watch up to the mirror light to charge the lume. Shhhh ... Don't tell anyone

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

B









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Just got this AP, trying it out to see how it works.
So far: it's BIG. Esp after the Cartiers I've been wearing recently.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Photos don't quite show how good it looks with the little bit of glare. The white gold indices really shine and you can see it the three-dimensionality of the dial









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Learning to ride a fixie so yeah gshock 









Taplaltakl.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Rain & Jam, on Saturday!! Luckily I have you with me.


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Casual Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Smiths PRS-68


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Orange monster in Yukon









Taplaltakl.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Numero Zero and VW R line









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

116610LN


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

In my truck again










Taplaltakl.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

dantan said:


> A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


Stunning!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Stuck in the parking garage last night ...


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

32 year old Datejust










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oris Aquis 43mm with tungsten bezel


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Primary Election day here in Maryland, drove the MGB, on a warm June evening.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

Model #?


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Model #?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

heliuscron said:


> Model #?


SBDC007 and commonly referred to as the Shogun.


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

Ah yea, the older Shogun. Did that model have the Diashield??


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

heliuscron said:


> Ah yea, the older Shogun. Did that model have the Diashield??


Yes it does, and it's held up well in the 3 years I've had it.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Pulling into the shopping garage out of the Cali sunshine


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

There's a tinge of purple in the Graphite dial on this G-O.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just landed - a PerpetuaL Regulator from a fellow Watchuseek user! Been looking for one for a long time and finally found one on an old for sale posting that was still available!

It's the only mechanical regulator other than a Louis Erard that's both a) not awful and b) not well in excess of $2k.

Drove home to pick it up from my mailbox  back to work!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball for BMW


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bleu









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

OP looks great, @Flex Luthor.

Here's a simple G-Shock (GW-6900), where I recently replaced its strap with a softer GW-5000 one. Makes it wear a lot better on my small wrist!










I do like the lovely lilac color the solar panel gets when it reflects a blue sky.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Little Omega Love (LOL)









Time is a gift...


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Cellini 4016


----------



## Uncle Miltie (May 3, 2016)

I've been a bicycle commuter now for 6 1/2 years, so here is how I drive to work.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale on the wheel...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Marine layer in LA ... ugh ...


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

When speed is a MUST!









Time is a gift...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C


----------



## sweethomela8 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

80's Citizen Ana-Digi









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

With the "daily".









Time is a gift...


----------



## avian_gator (May 25, 2018)

Hammy shining in the sun









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Its 4:59:03 somewhere.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

The lollipop matches the stoplights.


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

A bit different. The sunlight complemented my watch beautifully.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surrounded21 (May 2, 2016)

These are great

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Working Saturday


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Driving home from PA.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I was taking a picture of my German Shepherd 'Boss' sitting on the bow while we were jetting along in our ATEC Sockeye powered by a Honda 90HP.









What a coincidence that there would be a Tag Heuer emblem on my console and an Aquaracer on my wrist huh? If I would have got the whole console face then you'd see that I also have a Garmin mounted and a very cool Garmin emblem too. Tag Heuer is the official timing devices for Life On The Line which I operate here


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Headed back from the beach with the Seiko chrono on!!! Maybe I should have timed the traffic!!!!


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Citizen Eco-Drive High Tech Machine Chronograph (sorry, kinda long...) AKA CA4109-01E


----------



## Ckasik (Mar 1, 2018)

Datejust


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The way the dial and the hands and indices catch the light never gets old....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Lipgloss (May 25, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Customized Omega SMP









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient Flight Watch -- was trying (only partially successfully) to capture both the red stitching detail of the rally strap & the car dashboard...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman green MOP


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 13290213


I hope you are going to the beach because that beast can go to the center of the earth:-!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman, green MOP


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ha, my wife is driving.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mm300









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

145.022 in the e46 wagon. On my way to my least favorite courthouse on planet Earth to argue about a consent decree 🤮









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I've always really liked that model. The watch, that is, not a huge Lexus fan.



Brey17 said:


> Ha, my wife is driving.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I love the juxtapositions on this thread. Here's my Lange and my Mitsubishi, or here's my Orient and my Porsche. It's just all over the place, and that's awesome.

Beautiful watch by the way.



Ckasik said:


> Datejust


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two of my watches on their own are probably worth more than my current car's trade value...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckasik (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## AramH (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

AramH said:


> View attachment 13295269


R u the Transporter???? I might have a job for you..... Nice watch by the way


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Ready for the weekend in the YEEPER!









Time is a gift...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Granddaughter and Seiko Seiko


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Seiko SNK807


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a great day, wherever you are in the world.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Love this thing!









Time is a gift...


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Leaving pool!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## Humbucking (May 15, 2017)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Stopped at a red light...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audma (Jan 29, 2017)

Not exactly on the steering wheel, but close enough lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Baltic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Finally got this









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Monta Triumph Blue


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ball EMII Aviator (44mm) on Ball World Time Diver strap:









Ball Trainmaster Power Reserve:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

TGIF! Have a good one everyone!









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

Wearing the obligatory Seiko! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

At the stoplight









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

slightly different kind of steering wheel









Taplaltakl.


----------



## Milspec (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Exploring









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Parnis Flight 44mm...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

UFO sighting while driving









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman

Have a great weekend everyone, wherever you are in the world.


----------



## Gloxin (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Oris Aquis Red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I switched to this when I found out today was the 49th anniversary of the lunar landing


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Matches the Ford 

The stories you have about your watches make them much more valuable than they really are.


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

'66 Corvette









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

WatchProblem said:


> '66 Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning...

Have a great weekend all !


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope this works









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Journey ended. On the way home.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yoda









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Just a few of my favorite dials


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

kalburnfall said:


> Just a few of my favorite dials


I had that watch... Damn it looks good!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

41Mets said:


> I had that watch... Damn it looks good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks, yea it does 🤤 
Still enjoying the GO I see


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

kalburnfall said:


> Thanks, yea it does 🤤
> Still enjoying the GO I see


Absolutely!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Jealous?.....losers! Mwahahaha! 









Edit; saw this online. Not sure who to credit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



RobMc said:


> Jealous?.....losers! Mwahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's being modest - under that paper Rolex and Benz is a Patek and a RR.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

I spit out my drink Hahaha

I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient Panda

(definitely the most fun of the few quartz watches I own...)


----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## dr.italiano (Sep 23, 2016)

...and for those of us who ride two wheels..


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Orient Panda
> 
> (definitely the most fun of the few quartz watches I own...)
> 
> View attachment 13331773


That is pretty...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM 116622


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Omega Aqua Terra while driving my Tesla










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Waiting for breakfast 🥞


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia -- weirdly fun to wear :- )


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

and, yes - the check engine light just came on.....


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

View attachment 13337123


and, yes - the check engine light just came on.....


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 13337123
> 
> 
> and, yes - the check engine light just came on.....


I know you bought one to match the other! Which first? lol
Awesome job brother :-!


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Cool Promaster!


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Bulova Lunar Pilot AKA the Bulova "Moon Watch"


----------



## sajones (Apr 15, 2018)

The newest watch in my rotation, and one of my favorites! And it’s not a Seiko diver, Seiko 5, or Orient!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Third day in a row with the SKX009, and like my other 7S26 powered Seikos, the accuracy is really good. I'm at + 17 seconds since Thursday morning so just about +5-6 spd. ?


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Blue!


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Here are just a few.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yoda


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Undone Urban "Speedy"


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Citizen Nighthawk

Fantastic watch for the money! :- )


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

New strap


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SNA411P1 Flightmaster


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not mine, but came across this pic today and thought it was pretty funny


----------



## JohnnyOBlack (Jan 21, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richjusa1978 (May 13, 2018)

Junghans Max Bill...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toscana33 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm holding the wheel.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

The very thread-appropriately named Nezumi Voiture ; - )


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

teraih said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best I have seen yet! :-!


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

love the red seconds hand, wish it was offered when i purchased my wife one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Close enough?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## Xiaohai (Feb 21, 2018)

worked until late









Sent from Huawei P10 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Blue Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Grocery shopping today...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Pastel Blue


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Still practicing...


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My b-in-law's 1948 Willys Jeep ... restored but terrifying to drive ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I dont need a license to wear this timepiece.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

BMW and Alpina:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

How about a steering wheel wearing a watch 
Timex Reviews by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

How about a steering wheel wearing a watch 
Timex Reviews by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_GW-5000_


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Citizen Nighthawk
> 
> Fantastic watch for the money! :- )
> 
> View attachment 13350099


There's so little space to toss a NATO or Zulu onto a Nighthawk, how'd you manage?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

My contributions so far....

Nov 28 2015
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lets-...-wheel-watch-pic-803415-338.html#post22864954

Feb 11 2016
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lets-...-wheel-watch-pic-803415-361.html#post25749873

April 8 2017
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/lets-...-wheel-watch-pic-803415-602.html#post40583402

..... I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## MRizzle (Aug 10, 2018)

teraih said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show off! ? I absolutely love it though!! ??


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Yesterday was my first full day with my Mako XL. It's bigger than anything else I own and I'm on the fence about whether it's too big for me.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> There's so little space to toss a NATO or Zulu onto a Nighthawk, how'd you manage?


Curved spring bars is what I used when I used to own a nighthawk.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Putting the quad back in the barn ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Good day









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Silversurfer7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is so nice. Enjoy it 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Look at guilloche it was done using a 150 year old manually operated rose engine.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@eblackmo, I’ve commented on that one before, but it’s worth saying again. That’s just sublime! What a pretty dial, and great photo.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

I was feeling blue due to the date issues of my Oceanking mk I, so I switched to this. No date, no complaints at all









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

oso2276 said:


> That is so nice. Enjoy it
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Thanks oso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

German design today









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Sinn 103 St Sa E


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This is my favorite car. Not fast, a bit cramped, but gets good mileage.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*








Cheers from Calgary, Canada

- - - Updated - - -








Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This Hamilton was still ticking from wearing it yesterday, so I'm wearing it again today!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Rainy day and my other two watches are currently on leather straps


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Brey17 said:


>


Lovely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Franken Omega SMP Coax. Started life as a Bond, but I like my version better 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_GWN1000B-1B_


----------



## Tifoso (Jul 29, 2017)

Aevig Corvid + vintage (E28) M5 is a fun combo


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Triumph









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Wish seiko made a mechanical version of this









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13435511


The dial looks awesome on this one!


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

eblackmo said:


> Look at guilloche it was done using a 150 year old manually operated rose engine.
> 
> View attachment 13390995


That looks amazing!


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova A-15 LE


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Another design that i wished was available in a mechanical version... Unique case, bezel and especially the very unusual hands









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From two weeks ago...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...and from a couple of days ago...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Should there be a new thread, "Watch on the gear shift?"


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## shauljj (Feb 28, 2017)

AP ceramic


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Longines









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

anrex said:


> Should there be a new thread, "Watch on the gear shift?"


Make one.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko MM300 Green


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

plastique999 said:


> Sent from my Zeitwerk


That's not a steering wheel!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

dwilliams851 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Nice LR3!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

From last night. The new BBGMT does pick up the light nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

1675








Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT Submersion #USA


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Recent acquisition from here. Fantastic build quality and looks way better in the flesh.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My latest one.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

No steering wheel, but still look amazing with blued hands

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

shedlock2000 said:


> That's not a steering wheel!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, I was reaching for it... the truck is Soo tall!









Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Loving the SBDC051


----------



## detect (Nov 21, 2014)

Deepsea while in drift car sorry for bad Pic









Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Blue Speedy, in my Black Speedy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Field reviews so work vehicle









Time is a gift...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Last one like this lol 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

I like clean analogue dials. ;-)


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Cruising around with my Seiko Recraft SNKN01 (on metal bracelet) on my day off 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JaphyRyder (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Like the retro styling on this one









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

Came in today









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

'01 s2000 / Sub 5digit


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Do you have to use your hands?


----------



## CincyWatches (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13468505


Great shot


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

That_Turtle said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Golf R?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

'007 on olive in trusty 'taco..


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Freeman's watch









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Chrono


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

PO2500C 45.5 "Casino Royale" but I'm not who you think.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

A lesser seen auto inspired perpetual by citizen









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex "Hulk" Marineman, green MOP


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida A12









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

DOXA 4000T


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Tiguan.


Fbcanman said:


> Golf R?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sbdx017


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Squale GMT at work


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Fredcohiba (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

A tale of two Germans...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red light special...

Orient 2EV Day Date









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Just picked up this NOS Ebel Classic Sport with a hidden double folding clasp.

Couldn't be more pleased, it's a classic for sure, and my first watch with the date at 6 o'clock


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tudor









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

DC66 again









The car is obviously a VW, what's your guess of the model?
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

We should totally also guess the make/model of the car of each photo posted if original poster allows. That would be fun right?  E.g. Besides positing the mandatory hands on wheels picture, if you think it's fun to guess what car it is, just include "guess my car"


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

StephenCanale said:


> Just picked up this NOS Ebel Classic Sport with a hidden double folding clasp.
> 
> Couldn't be more pleased, it's a classic for sure, and my first watch with the date at 6 o'clock
> 
> View attachment 13502615


This is a true stunner!! Very nice score.. These were made around 2011?


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## stevethorell (Sep 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

fast08 said:


> DC66 again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Due to the red stitching?
VW Golf GTI MK7


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

j0oftheworld said:


> This is a true stunner!! Very nice score.. These were made around 2011?


I don't actually know!

I'd have to assume that's pretty close. Based on the look and feel, I'd think perhaps as old as 2005 but there's nothing to justify that other than my gut instinct.

I bought it based on the pictures alone, prepared for it to perhaps underwhelm me.... but quite the opposite, it's a really spectacular watch.


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

MK7.5 to be exact  I suppose there's no way to tell from the picture


greedy said:


> Due to the red stitching?
> VW Golf GTI MK7


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Nomos Club in MIA









Sent from my G8441 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

NTH Devil Ray ... Deep Six version









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## RCooper993 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

fast08 said:


> MK7.5 to be exact  I suppose there's no way to tell from the picture
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, that is a nice car to go with the watch enthusiasm


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Musha "Nobunaga"

(Via kickstarter -- pretty cool damascus steel bezel -- quartz movement, but very nice watch)


----------



## vagabundo94 (May 4, 2017)

James Bond would approve. The Omega has a resemblance to the RPM dial on my Aston Martin.


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Protrek









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## StockXWatches (May 16, 2018)

In the Tacoma


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IWC Ingenieur AMG Titanium









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Going Green


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

I was about to turn, but saw a great spot for a wristy... and I missed the wheel.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MRizzle (Aug 10, 2018)

39.5mm Oris Aquis with sunburst blue dial and my Mk7 Golf R = a happy union.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## TritoneJP (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The HUD is somewhat visible


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Eterna 1948









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lucassmith (Oct 8, 2018)

i cant even pick anyone they all stand out for me. super cool.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoWatches (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

PSW


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Oris 65 42mm









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcversloot (May 16, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kf3506 (Feb 2, 2013)

Waiting to get on the ferry.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

One of Omega's best ever, IMNSHO.


----------



## 8Days (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## 8Days (Sep 22, 2016)

The Longines on the green canvas strap looks superb - kudos.


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


What model is this Longines? Thanks in advance


----------



## Humblebud (Jun 24, 2018)

A new car to match the new watch!


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Humblebud said:


> What model is this Longines? Thanks in advance


Longines Avigation Big Eye

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

Pogue in a Pontiac









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Top down in the M3 this weekend
145.022 on a StrapSmith Goyard strap









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Seiko and Volvo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Late to the party, but here's my contribution Hamilton + Audi


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko SLA019 on strap


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Seamaster









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diver at the wheel


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

My Seiko SNKE “Vintage Pilot” mod! Extremely legible, the way I like my “adventure watches.”


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

Grantdavidjones said:


> Pogue in a Pontiac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 13568125
> 
> 
> View attachment 13568127
> ...


AMG and a busa. I've ridding a busa quite a few times but I have yet to drive and AMG of some sort ; )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Just arrived...


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Tisell "Hulk"


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)




----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DA36 and the dash of my Defender









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## QuartzBeGone (Oct 16, 2018)

never realized how much I enjoy these pics lmao


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's a couple more, my newly acquired Ecozilla and my modded (hands) Bernhardt Binnacle Diver!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44 - sunny days on the road


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor & Squale


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Zenith Ultrathin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Reverso - manual wind.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 13588417


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

DW5600c SPEED









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jboban (Oct 6, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia Classic 100


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

Ebel!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Christoph 40


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

dasoler said:


> Ebel!


Nice! Great strap choice too.


----------



## dasoler (May 1, 2018)

Thank you! It's an awesome sporty watch, I really like it. Huge Ebel fan here. One more! Lol


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Blue Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Rekindled appreciation for the Portsea


----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

fogbound said:


> *snip* Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice E36!


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

c0rbin9 said:


> Nice E36!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

Zenith EP Class 4


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My brand new Black Bay 58

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Flash and no Flash


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW EQUINOX









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I swear my hand's on the steering wheel in this picture


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Seaforth III


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

MrWatchologist said:


> Rekindled appreciation for the Portsea


Wow, that's a beauty!


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Time is a gift...


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Tudor Day/Date today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Driving the wife's truck today.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A tactico almirante









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Hensser (Jun 22, 2016)

Man, so many nice steering wheels! I must be driving the wrong car. Some beautiful watches out there.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Mushroomhead (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8Days (Sep 22, 2016)

Don't even think there are 8 days left before the car gets put away for winter...


----------



## 8Days (Sep 22, 2016)

Very nice anabuki - good to see I'm not the only Alfista on the board!


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster 125









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova quartz chrono


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Watch on the Wheel


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm in my car- does that count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GLYCINE x JEEP :]


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SRP513K1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Lots of standstill traffic in Austin to take pictures in.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

@work









Taplaltakl.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

A bit too close, but hands on the wheel.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

My new daily:
View attachment 13624169


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Home time! New crystal giving off vintage vibes...









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Sinn


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

007









Taplaltakl.


----------



## Krekmanski (Aug 14, 2017)

Intra matic 38mm


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale Tropic GMT


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Right on time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Speciale day


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Doing Jeep things today









Time is a gift...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Life is GOOD 









Time is a gift...


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova again


----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Z









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tissot modding in progress









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

Trusty Volvo and Omega


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Go


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










I run on electricity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



ten13th said:


> I run on electricity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty cool. Does the inner day/night yellow indicator rotate with the outer 24 hour bezel?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Brey17 said:


> That's pretty cool. Does the inner day/night yellow indicator rotate with the outer 24 hour bezel?


Looks like the outer 24 hour bezel might be fixed?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Watch on the steering wheel


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Here it is. Hand(s) on steering wheel with Seiko SSB031 on the wrist.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Brey17 said:


> That's pretty cool. Does the inner day/night yellow indicator rotate with the outer 24 hour bezel?


Both are fixed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Some pretty nice designs on Seiko solar too









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like it, @metalgear. Happen to have a reference number? It looks very clean for a radio-controlled one (missing the common airport codes and such). Does it only go off Japanese towers or is it multi-band? Looks like a fun watch!


----------



## exiLe (Sep 26, 2011)

Quattro + Snow =


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

while waiting for the missus..


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

arcentaur said:


> while waiting for the missus..


I love how you're actually timing it.  A Speedy is on my long list, if for no other reason than it's the only watch I've shown my better half where she was enthusiastic about it. Looks good on you!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> I love how you're actually timing it.  A Speedy is on my long list, if for no other reason than it's the only watch I've shown my better half where she was enthusiastic about it. Looks good on you!


Thank you, sir.

She tried to downplay the full 45min she took to pick up dry cleaning, but I got the Speedy to back up my claim. 

Yes, women do take an unusual liking to the Speedy. It's the only watch in my collection that she really admires, albeit to her occasional detriment. :chuckle:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hamilton Murph mod









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

A Barracuda on the New Holland.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## thrills (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Today's red light special


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

Glowing in the dark. Seiko SRP513









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

And little bit brighter:


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My favorite watch in 2018









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Omega SMP









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

kaboom!









Taplaltakl.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

An unheard of mini micro brand, Sea King









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Took my Yeeper out today









Time is a gift...


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko SSB031 Mecha-quartz Chronograph









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Driving the Jeep today









Time is a gift...


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JL Pettimore (Jan 27, 2018)

On the hunt for some breakfast this morning. Frost covering everything. Nice drive through the neighborhood. Thankful I don't have to be at work today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

DJ on gunny strap


----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

Komandirsky on the road!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sajones (Apr 15, 2018)

*Lets see hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Roue HDS


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled Type 20









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Large fat dauphin hour/minute hands









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way to work


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

@41Mets 
Amazing Dial!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

This Sea Gull









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

1521


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient 2ER Sub Homage on the helm









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

tro_jan said:


> Orient 2ER Sub Homage on the helm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these. Runs +1 second a day. Great watch.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Just arrived.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Something to handle a little wetness in the morning drive....


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Heading out for coffee


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX009 at a traffic stop









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

And another Vic on the wheel


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## wadsy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## bader.abbas (Jun 5, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o mono tank









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

Root Beer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Kinda....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Vintage Speedmaster









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea king has not been near the ocean. Mostly office and driving









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedy









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Haven't logged on this thread in a while... Enjoying all the steering wheel pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB035









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Deep Blue









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

A new member to my collection...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work









Time is a gift...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ixse (Mar 28, 2017)

kinda want to see more of steering, so I can figure out type of car haha..


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SKX173, modded bezel and insert; Volvo C30


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@mconlonx, I really like your bezel choice on that. I dig 12-hour bezels and that looks like a nice match for the watch!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> @mconlonx, I really like your bezel choice on that. I dig 12-hour bezels and that looks like a nice match for the watch!


Thanks--OSC coin edge bead blast bezel and Dagaz 12hr insert. Loving it at the moment.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

North Am 173









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## jp.vegas (Jan 2, 2017)

Pandial Marina


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Helson sharkmaster 300









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sic sumo lume









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sumo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NelsonC (Oct 30, 2018)

Cheers,









Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sumo continues driving









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work









Time is a gift...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love that Squale, @anrex!

Citizen diver here.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos Swordfish









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Seiko Samurai today to liven up a gloomy Friday at work.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Seiko Samurai today to liven up a gloomy Friday at work.

View attachment 13718425


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Speedy again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

New Citizen that came in.










Is it a field watch? A miniature pilot's watch? It's not sure and neither am I. A fun mixture of styles and a neat size at 37mm.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

That sunshine









Time is a gift...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca mono 2 case on strapcode super engineer 2









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o huge WR for driving









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I chose one of my favorites today


----------



## ridge_racer (Aug 22, 2018)

Snk809









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridge_racer (Aug 22, 2018)

Guanquin 16034









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

Rolex/Audi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lunch break swap due to watch attention deficit disorder . Modded tissot on BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sumo on strapcode Angus jubilee









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

Russian on the road









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Unheralded or unheard of micro watch = Uriel T-521









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## d25 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

At work









Time is a gift...


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Lucky_Craft (Aug 18, 2013)

.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Weekend!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is mine.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Another Speedy in the thread...


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Citizen Promaster Diver CA0716-19E 100th Anniversary Limited Edition*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Not really on the steering wheel but I think it's appropriate for this thread.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From a couple of days ago...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor project watch









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ihutch1942 (Apr 11, 2018)

Getting ready to head up the mountain with some friends









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob S. (Jun 13, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Stopped in traffic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Driving home from work on a Saturday. At least it is sunny out today (for a change):


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Save the ocean


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Almost on steering wheel, more like near shifter


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "Moon" under the Sun

Seiko Moonphase 7A48-7000, quartz analog chronometer, with date and moonphase complications.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Muhle Glashutte 29er Zeigerdatum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Earlier today









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Are we guests here or Visitors ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Last night:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Hydroconquest on e36









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Squeezed in one last drive before winter:


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Casio GW-6900. (I put a GW-5000 strap on this one; fits my 6.5" wrist a little better that way!)


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillUhren (Dec 30, 2018)

My favorite business travel watch, the Sinn 6060, with my favorite toy, the 458.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

BillUhren said:


> My favorite business travel watch, the Sinn 6060, with my favorite toy, the 458.


Whoa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Autavia 11630


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Omega sword









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Oak & Oscar Jackson in the Jeep!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Coral blue sumo or sumoral









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O Orca dress polished with aquadive BoR, Ratchet clasp cause we all need 2000 Meter WR to drive around









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`-


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Vintage racer.


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Old picture, but same watch today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

JLC Grande Reverso 8-Day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

My newest diver in the collection









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Night shot


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

14060m









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

westlake said:


> View attachment 13792941


Looks fantastic


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Lum-Tec M3 with new strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Glowy









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Miami









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Damasko and GMC, a tough combination.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Gotta love that legibility, @cdustercc. Looks nice! 

Seiko PADI solar diver here this evening. (SNE435, 43.5mm on 6.5" wrist. Could do without the PCLs, honestly!)


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Seadweller in my '72 Olds.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I hate winter...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RCooper993 (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DanThompson (Dec 29, 2018)

Just got this today from a forum member. I changed the bracelet to an Everest strap in blue leather to give it a unique look.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

It's in the car, but too narrow picture to grab steering wheel









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Number 1.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Hand on the wheel - in the reflection of the crystal.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Eterna kontiki four hands









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Speedy in Benz


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

On rubber









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

Hmm always rotates my photos..


----------



## 2euro (May 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some recent hands on wheels









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mhutch said:


>


Matches the car dials
Think I saw this one at Costco.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

a few days old:


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova in winter


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

*WOW 915 pages so far! Whoda Thunkit!

(Don't crash out there, folks)*


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Yesterday









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT F71


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

From a road trip back on the 28th of Jan...guilty


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

About little sunless this AM









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Longines BigEye from a few days ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SNDF93









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Waiting, so much waiting.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress case with 6.7mm sapphire cause we must have that for steering the car









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chelseacjd (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Hand on steering rod. ;-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Double dome steering is key









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ball Engineer ii Master Pilot GMT


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yesterday.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ezm2 hydro









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

G-Shock Square


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

View attachment 13880303


Orient Neo 70s panda matched with a 1969 Mercedes-Benz 280 S.


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh c'mon, the weather wasn't that bad...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

From Torrey Pines

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca dress polished. Blue sandwich, 6.7mm sapphire









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

H601
Seiko Duo
HSV Senator Signature












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

Ok perhaps the steering wheel is not obvious
but here is my Rolex Datejust on jubilee bracelet with WG fluted bazel


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

This shot is for my Rolex BLNR on the center console not the steering wheel,,,,,,sorry
the photo was taken few years back just as i left the AD with my Batman


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Wancher Storm Jet in ivory/black with the hand wind ST-19 movement.


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Seiko PADI Turtle








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513










Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

TAG Heuer Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlczl (Oct 28, 2018)

Taking the Luminox beater out today for what's expected to be a rough workday.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Maxma01 (Feb 1, 2019)

Max Bill


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

Saturday cruise









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGR11 (Jan 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

One BLNR incoming









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Winter day with Wakmann Big Boy. I don't know if anyone does this, but I always run my chronos. Guess I like seeing all the hands working.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

There is part of a steering wheel in the second one...












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

On the commute this morning
Omega constellation
One of my favorite bracelets


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda on the wheel









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko skx mod for today
You can't see it in this pic but one of the things I love about this piece is the lume on the bezel!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Longines BigEye, custom leather...and -24 Celsius with the windchill. At least the sun is out.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is really cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Damasko DK15


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Zenith vs STi ^^


----------



## Saangha (Jan 19, 2019)

1970 made Speedtimer coke dial.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Panda on the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it , what ref is that?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Avenger....


----------



## jlczl (Oct 28, 2018)

Hamilton









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

datejust out for a drive.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

My skx007 mod

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlczl (Oct 28, 2018)

Seiko Saturday as well. Very old but trusty SKX.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll add to the thread. 
Bulova surfboard


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghosted (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Phoibos Sentinel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Dshirts74 said:


> I'll add to the thread.
> Bulova surfboard
> 
> View attachment 13949251


Gotta love a surfboard 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Have not posted on this thread for awhile...


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

"Night-Rider".


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Santos de Cartier in the M3 on the way to work









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Hammy...this has been my beater, it just turned out that way. 42mm but now I want a 38mm, I think I'd treat that one a bit better lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

In the dadmobile.









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Gotta love acrylic, looks like it's time to do a little maintenance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

First drive in the MGB for 2019, and a first with the Damasko. Heavy rain last night washed away the salt, but we still have melting snow piles, with temps in the low 50's today. So,a quick dash up to auto parts for an oil filter


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

GMT today


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Old picture but effective lighting.


----------



## CAElite (Feb 11, 2018)

German whip, innit bruv.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Removed


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Vintage Wakmann 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Tudor Grantour Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Official vacation watch









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

——-


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki on Geckota Horween








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

Sinn 856


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

Sinn 856
View attachment 13973747


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Invictadude (Jul 25, 2018)

These are ours. My Chase Durer and Invicta and Lynn's Omega (quartz), Zodiac Red Dot (quartz), and her Nivada Grenchin. Of course the Ferrari, and Lynn's MB.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

My new Batman GMT


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Kakume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

—1


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca white mother pearl dial









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Beautiful weekend so went for a long drive.

Santos de Cartier
2008 M3


----------



## unclesandy (Mar 17, 2019)

The trusty old Seiko. 
987.1 Cayman S, GIAC tune, headers, exhaust, intake, carbon ducts, H&R suspension, light weight flywheel...miss it a lot.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

View attachment 13985639


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Borealis


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Skx009. Mod

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psco78 (Dec 26, 2014)

View attachment 13987595


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

Skyfall AT on my way to work this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Absolutely loving the look of this Triton subphotique on this first day of ownership









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joetex (Apr 18, 2018)

Boom










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

View attachment 13989089


----------



## LaneP (Nov 17, 2018)

Citizen Eco-Drive AT9010-52E World Time on its brand new Super Engineer II bracelet from Strapcode.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Trying again.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Trying again.
> View attachment 13990877


Awesome pushers, love the orange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BigEye on custom leather 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

:::


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SBDC061


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First time in 4 days not wearing the new Triton









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca mop









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Corvid


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Diving into sunburst driving









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's been about a week since I've had this on the wrist. Longest time without it since I've had it!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

. Combat sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OceanOneVintage


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I’m a dive watch on bracelet guy


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

((


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Perfect day for a drive









Time is a gift...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Entropy89 (Jun 28, 2018)

Ball and Bimmer!


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Skx009 mod









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Night driver.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f;(


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

BB58









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SUR205


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Cascais


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

My BMW has Balls?


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen eco drive


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

From the passenger seat. 




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> From the passenger seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What car is that? I've been guessing interiors.

(Volvo?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Fronnzy said:


> What car is that? I've been guessing interiors.
> 
> (Volvo?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2017 Expedition XLT EL



















Absolutely love this truck

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SBDC051


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

I see this thread started with an Orient. Long may it continue


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

.,.,.,,.,.,


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Family wedding this weekend, stuck in a rental minivan on I95 in VA.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> 2017 Expedition XLT EL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with a Ford my friend.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

,.,.,,.,.,.,.,.,..,.,.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Day 2 with my new Monster. Really enjoying it!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Had to add pic 2...the snow is rapidly leaving us & warmer temps to keep arriving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

monza06 said:


>


Sweet, I really want one to go along with my BigEye. Nice piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

T/


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

Damasko db3. Adpt strap


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way to sell my datejust









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

That's my ghetto)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

My new Oris divers 65. Traded in my Tag Aquaracer towards this. Much more my style!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VanAdian (Apr 11, 2018)

Rainy Vancouver- so some subdued lighting:


----------



## Jayphog (Mar 17, 2013)

DarthVedder said:


> View attachment 14034839
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice watch and car!


----------



## Fronnzy (Mar 13, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> 2017 Expedition XLT EL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Those are dynamite! I like my euro cars, but for our domestic, it's always Ford!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susko (Jan 21, 2017)

Lot's of corvettes. I like it!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

One of the watches that I've had listed for sale that I don't really want to sell. I really do love this watch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CA805JV (Apr 23, 2018)

Last year, on my way to spend the day at NASA in Houston.


----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

Heading to visit my parents.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Perpetually yours.....









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

su7


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Borrowing power tools from my father-in-law, working in the yard. Vintage Seiko and a slightly older MGB for the tool run, makes errands slightly enjoyable.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

My EDC


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me for reminding people not to use their phones while driving.
It is illegal in the UK to even have your phone in your hand. For good reason.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love the bezel on that Seiko, @riff raff. Looks great! 

37mm Citizen for me again today, on black silicone (which gives it quite a different look and feel from the OEM green canvas/leather!).










If you look closely, you can see the sunlight exposing the solar panel in the dial.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Baby Tuna









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT master









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tudor from yesterday; Omega today


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Batman


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Car not moving....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Vintage today.
Car stationary on my driveway


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Halios Seaforth GMT


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

1988 Omega Seamaster pre bond









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Dshirts74 said:


> Halios Seaforth GMT
> 
> View attachment 14054161


That's some neat depth of field (for this photo and of your Batman) for being so close in the car. Mind sharing your photo equipment or settings? That's nicely done.  Oh, and nice watches, too!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fw


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Smith's on the wrist.


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

I wish that some of these pictures were a little less watch and a little more steering wheel. Being as equally into cars as watches I like seeing what everyone is driving.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seaforth two days in a row... But can you blame me?

View attachment 14057243


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's some neat depth of field (for this photo and of your Batman) for being so close in the car. Mind sharing your photo equipment or settings? That's nicely done.  Oh, and nice watches, too!


Thanks for the kind words. Encouragement is always appreciated. A few postings up, I took a pic of my Tudor. That's the one that I think turned out the best. Lighting was great. The phone I uses the Samsung Galaxy note 9. The depth of field is a setting option in the camera. It's touchy, but if you can hold the camera still enough, it takes great pics.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Seiko Cadillac style


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walknot (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

SeaDweller

View attachment 14060621


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

sorry double


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow! A stunning looking watch.



RobbyCC said:


> View attachment 14064531


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

In the wife's car with the Junghans Max Bill


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Maybe the Jets will find something again tonight & even the series...new Komodo on a camo nato that works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

vintorez said:


> View attachment 14067421


Very cool. What's this?

Let's Go Mets!


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Very cool. What's this?
> 
> Let's Go Mets!


Vostok Amphibia with a few mods


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

vintorez said:


> Vostok Amphibia with a few mods


I've always been intrigued but them. Very cool lume!

Let's Go Mets!


----------



## nuvolablue01 (Sep 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^ Mustang and Omega?

Direct competitors on 2 fronts :-d


----------



## Luckytech (Apr 13, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon today









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Standstill traffic. Good scenery though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Muscle car and Blue Orient for a wet day.


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

Coming home from a local car show in my Ascot Blue `71' Chevelle Super Sport convertible. 

Watch; my Seiko AKA ALBA Bullhead.

Music; `the Babies' via 8-Track stereo


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Archimede anti mag









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

ronkatct said:


> ^ Mustang and Omega?
> 
> Direct competitors on 2 fronts :-d


I like the way you party

Different Omega....and the faster Mustang 









Time is a gift...


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Surfboard


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Really loving this now that the warmer weather has arrived and is staying!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Another blue Orient. Mako2

View attachment 14077593


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Grand Seiko today









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Bulova devil diver reissue LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Aevig Corvid


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

104 White


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners (Sep 21, 2018)

Tag and a Porch


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Longines Ultronic


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wittnauer


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton









Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Pepsi


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko mod


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

skx


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

No Date and Q50s



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Standing in traffic jam


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## WengerTodd (Feb 1, 2019)

nuovorecord said:


> Speedmaster Professional...there is no substitute.


This is what I expected when I clicked on this link!

Most of the pages are air-bag filled, foam padded commuter cars. I'm expecting someone to wear a vintage Breitling behind the wheel of a 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB... haha.

But, this Porsche will do. It looks like an 914, but I know that 1700-2000 can't spin at 6,500 rpms. So maybe that's a vintage early 70s 911?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The French Triton


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Skyfall & Q50s





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR riding the Q5, have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

On a Monday even...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu/


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

Seiko sarg005 on Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sinn again


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BigEye on custom leather








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Heuer Bund


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Hammy vs STi =]


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Omega


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The incredible, absolutely fantastic, gorgeous  Sinn ezm 2 Hydro.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

BLRO


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

Tudor BB Bronze rolling along the back Pennsylvania roads









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

my new favorite piece, Speedy Racing MC


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Grand Carrera 6rs on a custom made Classic Rally leather strap









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

38mm....love this thing








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

An afternoon swap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Halios Delfin on bracelet


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

Endura vintage diver, NATO strap, Porsche Cayman S, nice roads ahead









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Green


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

ex2


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sixofour sunburst dial


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Camaroinger


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Lightly two toned Fireman









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Getting ready for boating season....


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Handlebars count??


----------



## Mgmcaleer (Apr 24, 2014)

Grand Seiko.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wed1


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Surfboard


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Mako in Camaro


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th4


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Komodo In the sun








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Maen Hudson 42 jet black


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Odin









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hammy in the sun on the road during the morning while driving to work on a Thursday in Alaska.
(Prepositions anyone??)


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

wwarren said:


> Getting ready for boating season....
> 
> View attachment 14128791


Like the Speedy.....love the Sanger


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Gavinr said:


> Like the Speedy.....love the Sanger


Thanks! Here it is in its resting state...


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Green today


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

View attachment 14135515


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Nth Odin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh...SS in the background. What is it?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Another Hammy on the wheel!
Too bad the sun is being the clouds today....


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mint Evolutive Defender


----------



## momentumwatch (Sep 16, 2010)

Momentum Smokejumper w sapphire crystal on rubber strap.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lis_255 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sugman said:


> Ohhhh...SS in the background. What is it?


1970 Nova









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> 1970 Nova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

ORIS Big Crown










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn tonight for softball


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

The Seamaster in the work car.









The Exp II on the road again.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Orient Bambino


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BigEye throughout the weekend








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

msw


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Citizen in my Mazda -- Japanese brand in Japanese brand.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Grand Carrera on custom leather today










Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Speedy in my TDi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Swiss watch+Japanese car


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Double


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Still her hands on the steering wheel this morning. Buccee seems to appreciate the kitting today...


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Matching colors

View attachment 14147669


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Go


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I took this picture yesterday intending to post it, but I guess I forgot.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Hamilton Khaki









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

First drive with the Doxa.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tudor GMT


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## suarezbcn (Dec 26, 2014)

Best


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Driving and taking pictures with your phone is a Sinn.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

hands on "steering wheel".


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## 96nick (May 16, 2019)

Toyota and Seiko... there's a common denominator here but I just can't put my finger on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Saw this as I was goin fishing Friday night.
Gorgeous handset on this one. VERY readable.

PS it's a 1989 Ford Bronco with over a quarter million miles and still running....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Here's mine. 

Disclaimer: Car was parked and ignition off.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver in the car wash.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m:


----------



## marsavius (Oct 18, 2015)

shout out to all the other pricks in P-cars with watch shots


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

marsavius said:


> View attachment 14163707
> shout out to all the other pricks in P-cars with watch shots


Beauty is if you get a flat you can use your strap as a spare 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Just a few divers


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Baby Tuna.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

My newest Seamaster...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Vintage Wakmann 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome thread, let's play...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

marsavius said:


> View attachment 14163707
> shout out to all the other pricks in P-cars with watch shots




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

With my cuff links that are 397 years old - the silver & gold was taken from a sunken ship (The Atocha) circa. 1622.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Aquadive Bathyscaphe bronze for Wednesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau (Feb 28, 2019)

Old Speedy + old car


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks AVIS...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got this yesterday. LIV Watches Genesis P-51. 46mm diameter. A large watch even for a person of 7.7" wrist!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got this yesterday. LIV Watches Genesis P-51. 46mm diameter. A large watch even for a person of 7.7" wrist!

View attachment 14171971


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Running late for work today...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

...as in, cop pulls you over and says "KEEP YOUR HANDS ON THE STEERING WHEEL!" :-s

Sorry but I'm a non-felon. :-d


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

There we go... Fridaytona.

Have a great day, everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

g-shock love waiting on the wife









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Wish i had a passenger. It would have been a cooler pic









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sunday with the Aquanaut...

Have a great day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x (Feb 16, 2018)

2004 vr6 TT, 2005 Polar Exp2 (if memory serves)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GS in the sun


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

SWATCH Automatic Sistem51 HODINKEE


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

She's sold now and I miss her 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

Watch on the steering wheel.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Keeping the thread alive...

Tuesday with the Sky Dweller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 14184685


This is a gorgeous piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Komodo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patryk_K (Apr 5, 2017)

dedward said:


>


Very nice watch. I have the 42mm 8500 as well. Love it


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I dig that Helm, @Cerveloguy1976. Looks very legible...and I'll bet the lume is killer! 

Citizen for me today.


----------



## Steemax (May 19, 2019)

My two new toys together, SRPA21 & Tacoma TRD Off-road


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Batman

View attachment 14190835


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Sir-Guy said:


> I dig that Helm, @Cerveloguy1976. Looks very legible...and I'll bet the lume is killer!
> 
> Citizen for me today.


Thanks ...it's definitely a fun summer watch. I love their product, very good attention to detail & great value! I've been itching for a white dial and it's hard to beat their quality for the price.

From the other night








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

I was feeling a little "tactical" today..


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is mine this morning.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th8


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

Drove the wife's car again!


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

3rd gen Monster SBDC025 with clear dd sapphire and ratchet clasp


----------



## Luthier (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Friday with IWC Aquatimer 2000...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Saturday with the Fortis Diver Black and the BMW...

Enjoy your weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

My favorite Monster the Sbdc025 w dd sapphire


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## RandomGRK (Apr 29, 2019)

Here's mine. Clipperton matching the Subaru logo quite well









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Barnee (Jul 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

116710BLNR


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Junk in Muscle


----------



## johnyiliev (May 22, 2019)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard AG - 16


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

One of my new favorites, watch and car.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sunday drive with the Daytona...

Have a great day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TRASER


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Starting the week with the DJ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

By far, my favourite combination!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

1961 Hamilton Electric in a Subie WRX shot with a Pixel 3









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Tuesday with the Aquanaut...

Have a great day  everyone!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Wednesday with a white dial...

Hope everyone is having a good day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just checking the time to see if I am earlier for my meeting. 

Wow! This watch still brings me joy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just checking the time to see if I am earlier for my meeting. 

Wow! This watch still brings me joy.

View attachment 14209077


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Speedy Racing


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Hope you're all having a great day!

Thursday with Planet Ocean...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Decided on this today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehan87 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Hentschel on perlon strap.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Friday with the GMT-C...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Glashutte original 2018 Edition


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

First mechanical Friday...it started the spiral into this hobby







It's also a bit dusty...but it's taken it's fair share of beatings and still remains extremely accurate so dust is the least of my worries with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

The more pictures I see of that watch, the more I want to buy one. In fact, my watch box seems to be filling up with Hamiltons.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sub ND - TH Monaco - TH F1




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Rolex OP Date ca. 1971


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

70's Wakmann 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu`


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Tuesday all.









Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Good morning all, 2 days in to the week...














And I found out the thinner canvas strap I ordered is on its way to me today, love the look but the thickness of this one doesn't feel right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO on a steering wheel


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olobstur (Apr 13, 2017)

70s Omega Geneve









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Vintage Movado 18K gold ultra-thin.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ball









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

mrtrinh said:


> View attachment 14228205


What a beauty! Care to share the reference number?


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)

VicLeChic said:


> What a beauty! Care to share the reference number?


Thank you! Grand Seiko SBGW231.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Explorer II x STi =]


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

New watch.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

More steering wheel than watch lol


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mm1


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

LCBI Sea King


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Speedy Racing


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w;


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

GMT


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

G-shock steering an F-150.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redmy (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## gwidener350z (Aug 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th``


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rocking my Casio Oceanus on the way to work today. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Explorer II Polar ca. 1989


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

116710BLNR


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Specially taken for this thread.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Specially taken for this thread. 

View attachment 14251759


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

A far cry from the 58 above but it's a super fun watch to wear...& super easy on the pocket book 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OVM


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SuperOcean Abyss blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

DevilRay and GTI









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Loud noises.....


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Snowflake on blue leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Wearing my Triton today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Needed some colour 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

New Nato


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w+


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SKX


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

Seiko SBDC 059


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th--


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot Moto GP LE + HSV












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My JLC always makes rolling down the drive way for work a bit more scenic.


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

👍


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

I just sold mine. Starting to regret it.👍


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

👍


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

navara said:


> I just sold mine. Starting to regret it.


Thanks, and every now and then I still see them in the for sale forums. It's a hard piece to walk away from, even against the elusive Daytona.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

SMPc









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Gen1 Monster again


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

GradyPhilpott said:


> Explorer II Polar ca. 1989


Awesome combo!

Time is a gift...


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks! :-D

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

Boat steering


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

👍


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

Squale Heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

Seiko Samurai


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Car wash day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Ice Cream run for my mother Sunday evening. On the way home, the electric failed on the MGB. Traced it to a damaged alternator regulator harness clip, $6 part on order and arriving this evening. Whew....love an easy and inexpensive fix!


----------



## Badiker (Dec 4, 2011)

Луч









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Blue Tiger.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Alpha manual wind "Daytona" today


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Heading to Cars & Coffee in Maryland.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

citizen Eco Drive / Merc.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`-


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Bell&Ross BR 03-92 
Nomos Tangente Sport 
Orient Kamasu 
TimexQ reissued pepsi bezel 
Follow my Instagram @julien.portside
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anonimo Nautilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yoda on steering wheel









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

navara said:


> Seiko Samurai


Looks amazing, one of the best combos I've seen in a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Stuck in traffic!









Time is a gift...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## normunds (Aug 3, 2009)

does this counts?


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Sold it but I can help posting an old photo...









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## 3502dav (Feb 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Down I-95 to Florida...

Both of 'em glitter in the hot, hot southern sun.


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Cornavin De Luxe









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

This morning









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

Tissot chronometer


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

JLC NSA Incursion


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## rcsub (Jun 24, 2019)

rcsub’s sub


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Couldn't show hands on steering wheel as I needed the other hand to take the picture :-d


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Couldn't show hands on steering wheel as I needed the other hand to take the picture :-d

View attachment 14315465


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

'arry









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

Spinnaker Croft









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hesalite


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Speedy X Forester


----------



## JamieWF (Nov 25, 2018)

Bulova Lunar Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My new one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO today back on hirsch strap for the summer sweat.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rageshgr (Apr 6, 2013)

My 6 year old Tissot LeLocle is now joined by a diametrically opposite watch, geographically and otherwise, from the far East, a Seiko Prospex Limited Edition Solar Diver "Kermit" SNE451P1


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The bolt









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

A new pickup for me. Very well preserved linen dial on a Seiko from the 1960s.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

EBEL 1911 Discovery =]


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m+


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

My bluesy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AttraWatches (Apr 1, 2019)

Not quite ON the steering wheel... but I hope you can forgive me. 









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

---


----------



## schweinepriester (Jul 24, 2019)

Keep rollin'


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris Aquis Relief Date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRP701 on Ginault


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLater (Apr 19, 2006)

Lots of glare but so it goes. PAM388

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Speedy date...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Back to my mechanical roots








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

few months ago but you get the idea


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way to a hike









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Oris x Hodinkee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your&quot; hands on steering wheel &quot; watch pic!*

GMT black









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th*-


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Tudor Thursday


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Pepsi day










????????? @??????.????????


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

S&G on leather today









brother of OoO


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th+-


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko SARB on blue leather


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

Dougiebaby said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your cuff link Spectre or Cthulu?


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

ChronoB said:


> Is your cuff link Spectre or Cthulu?


That would be Spectre










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Casio today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I love my Sumo


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Salmon Sky









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Here I am driving in my backyard.. LOL. Laco 36 'Madrid'


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

Can't get enough of the blue on this one!


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

My steering wheel


----------



## Kyrasym (May 24, 2013)

Omega Chronostop driver









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eltonj (Apr 24, 2014)

41Mets said:


> GO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn is that ever a cool dial.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSzeto (Oct 24, 2007)

*Here is my Rolex Yachtmaster-II!*


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

EMG Panda!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

'61 Cellini


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Waiting to board ferry.


----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Driving back from Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ757 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Wallsy87 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Easy day crossin' the Bay

Cheers!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m...


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Tissot Seastar 1000


----------



## jerseydan31 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

My Breitling avenger 2 gmt 

www.instagram.com/racerke083









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6003 met Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Even the light is great at wawa


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Back on the C&B Chevron








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Oris X Wrangler


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Rolex /Tudor Air-Tiger #HarleyDavidson1200


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

In front of...









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinn U1 - T today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From last Friday...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yoda today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anonimo Nautilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Falcon! Can't get enough of that green waffle dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Blueburst.


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m++


----------



## wrestleantares (Sep 12, 2018)

Straton in my 370Z Roadster. Affordable Chrono and Affordable Speed.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Yesterday, in the MGB driving in VA wine country.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

[url


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Casio MRG G1000









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Typical day in Hong Kong, stuck in traffic watching the gas gauge go down...


----------



## Excellent959 (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu-+


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Speedy









Time is a gift...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thb


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

You get what u pay for


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Explorer









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Calculator and steering wheel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

ffritz said:


> View attachment 14433545


At first I thought it's patina..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

azmirza said:


> At first I thought it's patina..


Well, in fact it *is* patina, but artificially created. Hublot took bronze discs, treated them with acid to form blue-green copper acetate on parts of them, then stopped the process and preserved the verdigris by coating them in sapphire. Each dial of this series is unique.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

PAM619 while in my 911









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Weathered (Apr 3, 2018)

Seiko STO today. Love this one as a casual option.


----------



## Catatafish (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th7


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Halios









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

BALL Red Label


----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

Grand Seiko


----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

Double posted. Sry


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

satr


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New car!


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

ffritz said:


> Well, in fact it *is* patina, but artificially created. Hublot took bronze discs, treated them with acid to form blue-green copper acetate on parts of them, then stopped the process and preserved the verdigris by coating them in sapphire. Each dial of this series is unique.
> 
> View attachment 14439151


Learned a cool fact!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

keeping it on the classy side today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m+


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sea King


----------



## Weathered (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

GS GMT + Ford. Not a standard combo lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardcastle (Apr 17, 2019)

Here's a little PAM action!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your&amp;quot; hands on steering wheel &amp;quot; watch pic!*


----------



## DC_Brown (Jul 21, 2019)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w8


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko Ana-Digi and Merc.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th`


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Monaco 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ponied up some funds and got my first Squale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Caddy Daddy on the roll...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

BALL Marvelight 'M' grey


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Doxa day, in the MGB. Running errands, then hitting some VA wineries.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

saa


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

suw


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Tacket (Apr 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SPB053


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## azcats1818 (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

This thread is obviously a thing, but why is it a thing? What is the origin of taking pictures of watches and steering wheels? Just curious.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

856 UTC, boating in Saint Tropez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My new one (yesterday)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

053


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a new combat strap strap









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

EMG DL63









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Seiko Giugiaro + Toyota GT86.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

...


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

I call this: Afternoon Cheese.

View attachment 14506689


Mountain View, CA Public Library.

Is it weird to be parked in front of the library, 100 feet from an actual chunk of the Berlin Wall, in a German convertible showing off a German mechanical watch? Sure. Also vain and ridiculous. Why do you think I'd only post something like this here?

HOLY CRAP! I just realized I could get a picture of a German watch, a German car, and a piece of the Berlin Wall all in one picture ... so many narratives ... This is literally 100 feet right in front of the picture above - you could almost see it, if it wasn't for the cars

View attachment 14506703


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Snowflake on the way to work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I am getting some work done on my RS at a local Ford dealer that is going to take a few days and they gave me a Mustang GT to drive in the meantime. It is the loudest most obnoxious thing I have driven (it's pretty quick too) and I like it.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

eblackmo said:


> I am getting some work done on my RS at a local Ford dealer that is going to take a few days and they gave me a Mustang GT to drive in the meantime. It is the loudest most obnoxious thing I have driven (it's pretty quick too) and I like it.


Seiko in the 'Stang... Sweet! Drive it like you stole it.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w``


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## alhassan (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th-


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just pulling up to the house....boat


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f1


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

TGIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

GO









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flippster (May 4, 2018)

Here is my IWC 3531 Portuguese


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

41Mets said:


> GO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7002-700J on Y035 bracelet









Jan Raymund


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

nodnar said:


> Nice strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Totally changes the watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Not exactly a steering wheel but still...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

3 Rolexes & 2 Tag Heuers














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k.han (Oct 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Delete


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu2


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Pip-Less behind the wheel with this vintage Omeag Seamaster Professional "Pre-Bond."


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a Sinn 104


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Martenero. The layers to this dial are just fantastic!


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

Some GMT action

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This should work...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

anrex said:


> f1


Nice set up... May I inquire on the strap pls?
Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Monster 









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitmanJr (Feb 18, 2018)

Dienekes said:


> View attachment 936647


This is very nice.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

View attachment 14541595


----------



## jhwarthog (Apr 9, 2015)

I love steering wheel shots!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

blowfish89 said:


>


Apologies for my ignorance, but I am not familiar with Sub date without cyclops. Which model is this one? Looks fantastic, btw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

ndrs63 said:


> Apologies for my ignorance, but I am not familiar with Sub date without cyclops. Which model is this one? Looks fantastic, btw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 1983 matte dial Submariner ref. 16800. It's quite easy to take off (and put back on) the cyclops on older models as there is no AR coating under the cyclops. I like the clean look without the cyclops, but I may put it back on sometime later.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

blowfish89 said:


> It's a 1983 matte dial Submariner ref. 16800. It's quite easy to take off (and put back on) the cyclops on older models as there is no AR coating under the cyclops. I like the clean look without the cyclops, but I may put it back on sometime later.


Thanks! Gorgeous watch. Love the lume too. Did you reapply or it's the original?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



ndrs63 said:


> Thanks! Gorgeous watch. Love the lume too. Did you reapply or it's the original?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Original
And so is the insert


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

A Tag Heuer Formula 1 Blue on tan! I know TH doesn't usually get love out here but posting anyway


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Green today









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mand2240 (Apr 20, 2017)

2016 VW Golf GTI. Absolutely love this car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)




----------



## epshtielsl (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

Modded my EMG DL63 with a red chrono hand and silver polished hands.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

For the a.m.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

First one isn't a result of a filter or any post processing. Just a weird way the sunlight came through.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko 053









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Having a TicTac moment...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

A few days old.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th```


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

anrex said:


> th```


Amazing. What strap is that? Beautiful watch...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My IWC is in rotation this week


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll try









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko 009 mod I had put together...I call it white tiger








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu+


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Lowes run.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

First gen Halios Seaforth gilt fixie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Diver driving.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anonimo Nautilo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

SARY


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My blue dial DJ41...










With its brothers & sisters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71 (Apr 26, 2014)

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

Casio F91W, Toyota Fortuna


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chopard Mille Miglia =]


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

SMP on rubber









Time is a gift...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Stylin' and profilin' in the CRV...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

116622


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## s54 (May 22, 2012)

I'll play









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


What car is this?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

My latest Seiko mod









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your&amp;quot; hands on steering wheel &amp;quot; watch pic!*



thecuborican said:


> What car is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


A Land Rover defender '99
































Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTed (May 20, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Stuck in traffic.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Expedition








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Glashutte original this morning









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Glashutte original this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that thing more every time I see it

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

My daily work watch, had it for about 4 years but being replaced tomorrow with a Mudmaster. 
Eldest son having this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th0


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

anrex said:


> th0


This one keeps growing on me. Great shade of green.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC NAS Incursion.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbglock (Jun 16, 2019)

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Longines Heritage 1973









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Digi tuna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRama (Oct 11, 2019)

.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Blue maxed out


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Oris Sixty-Five #HarleyDavidson


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## gamechannel (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Bossing it on the right hand as well!


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

To finish the week


----------



## geekycabdriver (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

IWC Spitfire 3706









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindsey74 (Sep 17, 2019)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 13, 2019)

Was on my way to get a new watch strap.


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Gulfmaster


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Monta Triumph looking sleek and stealthy


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Both American made










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The real sub









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage 7016-8001


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Breitling Transocean


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Bullhead


----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Laco Paderborn Blaue Stunde


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Laco Paderborn Blaue Stunde

View attachment 14651931


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Breitling Galatic Unitime SleekT


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Zenith Classic Cars Two Tone


----------



## fenomeno (Sep 9, 2019)

Sbgw231


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Took this one a while ago:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton on a steering wheel










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Nephro said:


> View attachment 14658373
> View attachment 14658377


what model Porsche is that? I'n guessing 718.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe Ocean Commitment

@Nephro. I see the yellow stitching in the GT4? Reminds me of one of the Boxster Spyders I sold last year. Sapphire Blue and had the grey interior with the carbon fiber sport seats and yellow stitching to match the calipers on the brakes.



Nephro said:


> View attachment 14658373
> View attachment 14658377


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Zenith Pilot









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My Landy and my GMT









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Heuer Bund on NATO. GL63 AMG


----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster Apollo XVII 45h Anniversary on Rubber NATO


----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 13, 2019)

That time we rented a drop top bug for socal roadtrip.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton on my new Prius Prime steering wheel









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Wife's car, my watch


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Fugu









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a rainy, sleety day










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 13, 2019)

Snowy out


----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Breitling Superocean Special Blacksteel


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## billbishere (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th9


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

November 1970 Seiko 5 6106-7420 "Actus SS" (Second Setting) 23J automatic.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

This watch is going to cause me to crash! I keep getting distracted by it when driving!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ulysses Nardin Bronze Torpilleur on MN Strap


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## acpracing (Apr 16, 2013)

Cal12 pvd Montreal 1967 MGB


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu6


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

I'm loving it. Longest I've worn a watch without changing in years. 5 days straight!!

On crown and buckle strap


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Rainy rush hour traffic. (Notice the speedo)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ulysses Nardin Military Torpilleur On Temp NATO strap as I await my MN strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## johnuf78 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ulysses Nardin Rose Gold Marine Chronometer with In House Movement. Doesn't feel quite right that I'm going Guido today but sold the Vette last summer and driving the soccer mom SUV.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th`


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Wore this today waiting for a watch to arrive via FedEx but looks like it's delayed until tomorrow


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP / FIAT #500 ELECTRIC


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mroberts30 (Jan 12, 2018)

MWW Beluga Ascent








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mroberts30 (Jan 12, 2018)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver on a Barton Jetson Nato.








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

a friend with his datejust and audi
















https://www.instagram.com/deskdiver/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mroberts30 (Jan 12, 2018)

Glycine Combat 6 Classic Moonphase.








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tka92 (Jan 21, 2017)

Mhutch said:


>


Nice, and even better when the needle is at 0  some people driving and taking a wrist pic.... Jeez

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

BB58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Here are a few I've taken over the years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

How much do you wanna bet OPs a traffic cop >_>


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

Just love the reflections and tricks shade and indirect sunlight can play on the bright white dial on the Polar Exp II.


----------



## Mroberts30 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark rainy morning here in NJ today. Heimdallr 6105.








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

New incoming.....

The car, not the watch 😛


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

Trusty U2 on the job rockin red on a Friday


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Soviet Diver.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Traska Freediver 2nd gen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sarb









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Old meets new









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SmwrNDMdl (Jan 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Another entry for me. B&R WWI









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Work truck......don't own a Mercedes.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

va-va-voom


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

This morning...










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ORIS 65


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Keeping it going...

Friday morning with the Daytona!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Eterna 1948.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Breitling Galactic two tone


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Breitling Chronomat B01


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Earlier today...


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Helgray


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Snowflake on the way to work









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just received my new Alpinist...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

OK


----------



## PDubs (Mar 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

7 years ago yesterday I started this thread...dayum time flys.

Seiko mod today








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

SARB035









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ChronORIS ^^


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I came to see the green one 

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

JacobC said:


> I came to see the green one
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


Fine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Fine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaaayyyyyyy 

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

This morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

My watch but not my car! I had to do a swap with my business partner today. He drove my jag.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

indygreg said:


> My watch but not my car! I had to do a swap with my business partner today. He drove my jag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopest one I've seen in a while

Instagram @open_escapement


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

JacobC said:


> Dopest one I've seen in a while
> 
> Instagram @open_escapement


Thanks! This reverso is such a hot piece! (The Porsche is okay too!)

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 5150Vitto (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## BigBoo (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy Motoring









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

My two fave mechanicals









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT F71


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island-Time (Jul 18, 2018)

Khaki king


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

79220N









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing these in the short term...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

My newest watch which I got on Wednesday


----------



## Von170 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No texting and driving please ..only pictures









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yellow jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Snapped on interstate 95 while on the way to Kennedy Space Center. Grand day out with my son.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Fantasio said:


> Snapped on interstate 95 while on the way to Kennedy Space Center. Grand day out with my son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


73mph and you're taking pictures of your watch? You're setting a great example for your kid. smdh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Mild traffic in a small college town









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota Caribbean blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Yeah, right. He snapped the pic while I was driving.



nuovorecord said:


> 73mph and you're taking pictures of your watch? You're setting a great example for your kid. smdh


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

30 miles per hour. No texting at least















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*



Fantasio said:


> Yeah, right. He snapped the pic while I was driving.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


Fair enough. My apologies for jumping to a false conclusion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von170 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On the road again









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

Love my cheap and cheerful Casio


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Rainy today









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

BJ7110-89E in car in Sun ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Skx007 mod














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JR70 (Jan 7, 2020)

Navygraf


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

IWC Spitfire in the Gladiator!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o kalmar 2, turquoise














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BoTime! (Jul 9, 2018)

Sunday drive...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Raven Endeavour's turn. May we all remain free of coronavirus




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 14899779


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Posted this watch before but just saw this view and snapped a quick photo









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtrinh (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o tiburon














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

RL Oceanfarer 3














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

79220n on a super comfy Vanguard strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A lot of this one lately














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

03 jetta tdi wagon...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Seiko SARG009









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

I drive with my knee so...:-d


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

Seiko STO right before a morning commute.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko turtle mod
View attachment 14927707








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

On a Land Rover Defender









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Hamtun Kraken


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

My favorite watch to drive with due to the "hesalite glow"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## FOOT SOUP (Oct 14, 2017)

.


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o kalmar 2








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jroddz (May 9, 2011)

Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Back to h2o orca dress














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 14940133


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

My Zelos V3 on a strapcode endmill on a cloudy NY afternoon.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Speedy and Alfa Romeo









Aerospace and.... guess what?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

My new El Primero


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pdxleaf (Nov 7, 2019)

Speedy croc


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## FOOT SOUP (Oct 14, 2017)

F91


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

If I wanted to take the douchiest photo I could, while ignoring context, it would probably be this one. In truth, it's on '09 Cayman with nearly 115k miles on it. I'm pretty sure the watch is worth more than the car at this point. But it is one of the purest drivers cars you can find (that you'd actually want to drive on the road regularly), and even after putting 100k of those miles on it myself, it's given me absolutely no problems, so it's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## pdxleaf (Nov 7, 2019)

Great lesson in not being judgemental. 
Sometimes you have to suffer for your good taste. Hope you enjoy another 100k of smiles and miles.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Driving topless allows for some great light!


----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

Haha. Gave this one to a friend already but here it is! A while back.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Orient Star Elegant Classic and Renault Sport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

"V"









Time is a gift...


----------



## pdxleaf (Nov 7, 2019)

My brother's watch and wheel...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca dive polished














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive
View attachment 14970247








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOT SOUP (Oct 14, 2017)

.


----------



## love mechanicals (May 24, 2015)

One machine from Christopol Russia and the other rolled off the line in Chicago USA


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko 053








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seoulwatchguy (Aug 14, 2019)

Birth year no date 2-liner Sub 

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

Tudor north flag!








Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Speedy and R8

Cheers!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

VaEagle said:


> Hamtun Kraken
> 
> View attachment 14929449












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Oris Aquis 39.5


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Ball Fireman on a sunny drive (but parked).


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

Old steering wheel wristshot. Can't wait to get back on the road again! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Haven't filled up the tank in about a month.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## labcoatguy (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

X


----------



## freedom75 (Apr 17, 2020)

took said:


> Time is a gift...


Nice setup in the car ;-)


----------



## labcoatguy (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

JeanRichard Aquascope out for a casual drive ... which feels like a prison break in these lockdown days.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ball marvelight








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Scottya (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Olobstur (Apr 13, 2017)

Polar wrist drape..









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23 (Feb 16, 2020)

'91 Ferrari 348tb. First drive of the season.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

DDS


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

My Ultimate dress watch


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Sinn 104 in blau










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joesym001 (Sep 15, 2012)

Great match


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ORIENT x STI 2010 NBR Challenge Limited Edition =]


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

My sub and my truck









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roush (Apr 26, 2020)

Full carbon case light as a feather NH35


----------



## EEWatch (May 4, 2020)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Trying to catch the rainbow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Went for a less frequently seen color with this burgundy dial Bernhardt Binnacle.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Man, that Senator Sixties dial is special! Wow!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

VaEagle said:


> Man, that Senator Sixties dial is special! Wow!


Agreed...thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

The Polar, spending some rare time back on the bracelet, while driving my Cayman. These are two of my favorite things.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## freedom75 (Apr 17, 2020)

seabass23 said:


> '91 Ferrari 348tb. First drive of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steering wheel AND watch are sublime.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Speedmaster with my R8

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Lets see your" hands on steering wheel " watch pic!*

Driving in my 2017 Expedition XLT EL while wearing my Mako USA gen1.

Happy times.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## NikoNY (Jan 5, 2017)

IWC IW377709-Pilot's Chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikoNY (Jan 5, 2017)

Panerai Pam1312

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mabeejosh (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure if it counts but it's in the drivers seat of a car









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Tsee (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## nighthawk77 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

New watch


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu7


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc051


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Tissot Gentlemen Silicium in my Audi.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

New to me Gen 1 Speedmaster Professional X-33









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

rfortson said:


> New to me Gen 1 Speedmaster Professional X-33


Very appropriate for this weekend.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Thought it would be appropriate to pair a German watch with my new car!


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

I have to say that I'm more interested in why an audi RS product has such a low redline. Does your car have variable redline based on engine temp like some bmw M cars? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

981 and speedy


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

ShortOnTime said:


> I have to say that I'm more interested in why an audi RS product has such a low redline. Does your car have variable redline based on engine temp like some bmw M cars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, when the engine is not warmed up, you cannot rev above 5500rpm (pic was taken on startup)


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

edit: duplicate post


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

On my way to the beach.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca bronze














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

Mazda MCD









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

An UFO landed on my left wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

Today with the Laco


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze case/mop dial





















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Citizen


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Now that it's on the waterproof hirsch I'm more likely to wear it while sweaty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Rainy day....it makes sense to wear a diver.


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

Today with this old soviet made Luch


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

ᕙ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕗ


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon on super engineer 2. ooops -wrong thread




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

zephyrus17 said:


> .


Is this a 2019 or 2020 version with a different blue than the original one? Love the color!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very very nice type 20. Have been eyeing one of these for a while now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.





















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one on hirsch accent rubber




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Still loving that new car smell! And this strap/steering wheel combo just seemed to match

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

kevinlucci said:


> Still loving that new car smell! And this strap/steering wheel combo just seemed to match
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From a past couple of weeks...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

NeoUFO.


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rado Golden Horse LE on the road

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe the most Russian photo ever.....BMW....check.....Adidas.....check....Rolex....check.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Exp


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f5


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)

Hand coming soon!


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Seiko SARG003









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

My first Rolex


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

DonLuis said:


> My first Rolex


Wow!
Great way to start.
Is that a 116613 or does the light make it look part gold?


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

2504.80 on 16.5cm (6.5in) wrist









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Black5 said:


> Wow!
> Great way to start.
> Is that a 116613 or does the light make it look part gold?


Yes is a bluesy.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b43














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

Flighty in the new Silverado


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thought this might be a reasonable pic for this thread.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Already posted. Not sure how to remove doubled posting.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks great. The dial and beads of rice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Mercer Voyager II In Ocean Blue in an Audi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

41Mets said:


> This looks great. The dial and beads of rice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It really is a beautiful watch. Thoroughly enjoying it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_1521-026-BLR_


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

All these daytime wheel shots, tsk tsk...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

How about a tailgate instead of a steering wheel


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Laco Heidelberg Type A & the "workhorse"









Time is a gift...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Granddaughters first ride in the MGB (no car seat, just around the cul-de-sac!). She also got to honk the horn.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale on bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

..














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher driving














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunburst green, Bronze Nomad 66




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Marina militare














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko SRQ031 Limited Edition chronograph


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Here we go! Watch and hands on steering wheel picture:










Of course, it's a game console...and the pic is not mine


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hand on the transmission knob, ok?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

70's feeling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


> Hand on the transmission knob, ok?


Wrong hand on transmission knob 

Better this for ambidextrous driving


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SolarPower said:


> Wrong hand on transmission knob
> 
> Better this for ambidextrous driving


Our cars are right hand drive in Oz.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I sure know, just kidding  I drive with my left hand on the tranny now and then too.
I remember I was going to rent a car on my first business trip to Japan and my coworker strongly advised me against doing so. I asked him why, as I drive in UK and Australia automatic/manual cars no issues, and he replied - not because you can't drive, but rather because you can't read


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> I sure know, just kidding  I drive with my left hand on the tranny now and then too.
> I remember I was going to rent a car on my first business trip to Japan and my coworker strongly advised me against doing so. I asked him why, as I drive in UK and Australia automatic/manual cars no issues, and he replied - not because you can't drive, but rather because you can't read


Good one! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Vostok Scuba Dude









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MattyMo (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tc-9














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedvagen (Feb 21, 2011)

Newly acquired Antea KS...

‘vagen


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca bronze














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## CCURT88 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## speedvagen (Feb 21, 2011)

New Combat B....

‘vagen


----------



## which watch next (Feb 13, 2014)

GS SBGH267


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

LX cermet. IMPOSSIBLE to capture what this thing was doing with the light.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Roller (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm turning Japanese, I think I'm turning Japanese, I really think so...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talktochad (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Talktochad said:


> View attachment 15402463


Well done.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## speedvagen (Feb 21, 2011)

Another clear day....


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 15407214


I think I need one of those. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

Xeric Trappist-1 Moonphase









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

new strap


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

different sorta wheel 😹


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

TAG F1 with Nissan Leaf.









Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Z0Tex (Jul 31, 2020)

Not quite on the wheel, but close enough...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Line shot + steering wheel.


----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

😅


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tactico









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## W2them (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## azs.77 (May 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Driving my NA Miata


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Out in the "V"









Time is a gift...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Laco Heidelberg









Time is a gift...


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

A couple classics - JLC and Jag


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Z0Tex (Jul 31, 2020)

Hand actually on the steering wheel this time, haha...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Tian (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## WatchThisHobbyDotCom (Aug 24, 2020)

VC Overseas and Omega Seamaster 300m.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just waiting in
My car for wife thought I would send photo
View attachment 15473441
View attachment 15473441


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## maik (Sep 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Lemania central minute hand









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## nqtri (Mar 23, 2015)

Bremont Airco Mach 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Aquaracer while aquaracing


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

I of course didn't take the picture myself!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

This morning...










And for this afternoon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRW161 (Feb 1, 2016)

Took this just before this watch went to a new owner


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Orion 38 - 7 inch wrist


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

A little harder to check the time quickly on a bike, so i have one mounded to the "wheel" / bars.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Antonio Sobevski (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Close enuf


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)

Mine


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Bb58 blue


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Watch is worth 4x more than the car...


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Old stuff










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Brequet Type XX Transatlantique









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwolf2369 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Laco Heidelberg Type A









Time is a gift...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Driving w my Seiko salmon dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanpe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Had an Omega Speedmaster on the wrist today.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Japanese artistry today









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

For some reason, these often give me the best glimpses of my most interesting dials! I need to have a photographer with me to maintain safety and get the shots 😁


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MacA (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A few random shots, for some reason it's the only place I take a good wrist shot.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

My Tag Heuer Autavia, matches the coloring of the Subaru logo 😍


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Took a little cruise today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## ramrod77 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)

Laco - Spirit of St. Louis
Ram Powerwagon


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

I forgot about this thread! As a non-car owner, I don't often get the opportunity, but borrowed a friend's BMW, so took the obligatory pic. Happy travels all!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## WengerTodd (Feb 1, 2019)

See, this is where I'm lame.

I used to have tons of super cool cars from a vintage Oldsmobile Cutlass with a 455 big block, a 1981 Smokey & the Bandit TransAm, a 1973 Volkswagen Bus (which is in storage), my Pontiac Fiero (also in storage), my old Porsche, and a bunch of other cool cars... but now we drive a bunch of home-body Fords. I still think my Ford Explorer is bad-ass... but not worthy of a steering wheel shot.

So, I'll leave you this picture of my Pontiac Solstice when I picked it up from the dealer in December of 2005. I traded it in for an Explorer when my daughter was born. My wife is wearing a watch, but I can't really see it.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hamilton Murph









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Oops sorry about double pic
Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

View attachment 15529879


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

View attachment 15529880


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier Falcon V1 with green waffle dial and jubilee bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 15506941


Such a fan of this brand 

Time is a gift...


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

SolarPower said:


>


Congrats. Just in general haha

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Congrats. Just in general haha
> 
> Sent from an undisclosed location


Thanks


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nov. 12th
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cerberus









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Cerberus
> View attachment 15553655
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


My favorite Mets watch out there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just put it on a bracelet


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

The Hulk !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Waltham









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Merci LE w HODINKEE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sinn again.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Torre (Jun 3, 2011)

Mpower2002 said:


> Sinn again.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


I'd like to see pictures of the Wagoneer!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Torre said:


> I'd like to see pictures of the Wagoneer!


Its a 77. Its all new underneath the patina. Fresh rebuilt engine and trans, all the bushings/bearings are new, etc etc.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## mighty_orie (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

mighty_orie said:


> View attachment 15563453


Such a good photo in every way. Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Torre (Jun 3, 2011)

Mpower2002 said:


> Its a 77. Its all new underneath the patina. Fresh rebuilt engine and trans, all the bushings/bearings are new, etc etc.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

18 years and still going strong.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fazmoto (Sep 28, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Venturo Skindiver


----------



## 6L35 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

E-Type and Seiko 7a38









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)

Mpower2002 said:


> Sinn again.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


At a full stop or in the driveway is one thing, but it boggles my mind how anyone thinks taking wrist shots with one hand while actively driving a car with the other is a remotely safe idea. Maybe I'm just not as much of a car enthusiast as I am a watch enthusiast.


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

m00k said:


> At a full stop or in the driveway is one thing, but it boggles my mind how anyone thinks taking wrist shots with one hand while actively driving a car with the other is a remotely safe idea. Maybe I'm just not as much of a car enthusiast as I am a watch enthusiast.


You can't pick up your phone and snap a pic without looking at it on a back road doing 25 mph with out loosing control of the vehicle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)

Mpower2002 said:


> You can't pick up your phone and snap a pic without looking at it on a back road doing 25 mph with out loosing control of the vehicle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well what I can do physically has nothing to do with what I choose not to because i consider it reckless.

Safe driving is a combination of your own skill level and an active awareness of your surroundings. I'm not giving your grief personally, and it wasnt meant as an attack. If a child darted across that road I would hate to think that my response time would be hindered by even a nanosecond because i was too busy trying to get the perfect wrist shot.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

humphrj said:


> E-Type and Seiko 7a38
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaaand we have a winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Delete.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie (Aug 3, 2020)

fazmoto said:


> Cheers.


This is   

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This new Lorier Hyperion looks like it stepped out of the past....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A1-42 red sunburst
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

289ACEEE-34B0-4CE2-9906-8A8C9B8F12D4 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

just now...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

No filter


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Yesterday


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Just had to put her away for the winter....😢


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

Regards
Louis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Took the "V" out









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver on Canvas


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


>


what's this mate?


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Manchester watch works Beluga









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

PO and WRX. Love em both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Love watches and steering wheels.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Night


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_GMWB5000D-1_


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## billi64 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nodus Sector Field slate









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^^

Very nice.


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool to see a DuFrane here! I just picked up my Waterloo earlier this week.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

grifball said:


> Very cool to see a DuFrane here! I just picked up my Waterloo earlier this week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Indeed and thanks. Congrats on the waterloo. I dig this one (and mixing bracelets).
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Airborne 44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

V

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omega Bond









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Waiting on curbside pick-up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skratch (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

New as of 12/23/20










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fzen (Aug 23, 2014)

Moving hay bales on the tractor


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaj2003 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Seiko Dawn Grey Turtle SRPD01K1 and my M3 that is preparing to ravage my bank account for its 120k mile maintenance  new driveshaft, valve covers on both sides, and transmission service along with a set of 4 tires.









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My latest mod









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Waiting on my Rona test results. I was negative.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Calatrava in a Gladiator anyone????


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #Kamasu 







*


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

D65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> D65
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjase (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#AT #HD1200







*


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Another sunny coastal day over here!









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

heyBJK said:


>


Perfect strap!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

There we go...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Nightwolf2369 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

oso2276 said:


>


Dreaming of this during lockdown......IWC looking good too!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #Kamasu 







*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## 01coltcolt (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Seiko Flighty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sky-Dweller today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

jeronimocg said:


> Sky-Dweller today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the strap? I have a S-D on which I'd love to mount a strap for a change of pace. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camchannell (Aug 30, 2018)

Although you can't see it, my hand is actually resting on the bottom of the steering wheel! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

emiTstI said:


> What is the strap? I have a S-D on which I'd love to mount a strap for a change of pace. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

It's a RubberB. Very comfortable and easy to maintain...! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey but clear























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

Winter vibes!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 White World


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Love my NA Miata


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Carbon and ceramic combo ..


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

One more contribution...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

GSAR and WRX.... love 'em both









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)

Winter vibes!


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Before and after the hour/minute hand mod on the Atlantic beachboy























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

monza06 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Before and after the hour/minute hand mod on the Atlantic beachboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty !!! Nicely done & imaginative!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brian May 007


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*







*


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine Combat


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

New to me Speedy Pro. I've since put on Uncle Seiko bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Boschett Cave Dweller III


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

Took the Monster out on an adventure!


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

STL_Railmaster said:


> Took the Monster out on an adventure!
> 
> View attachment 15694708


Monster's looking good! Gotta a fearless one coming out to greet ya!


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

Can my Heimdallr be in here too?


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Does this count?

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

MING 18.01 H41


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## gs300999s (Nov 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 15721077


Very cool seeing a SeaQ pic here. Got to try her on in Vegas, quite the beefy piece & one seemingly worth it's metal


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #strapcode #Fiat500E







*


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Green .









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Polaris









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Orient. Pic doesn't do justice
















Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Lorier









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Isn't there a thread about a diver and a pooch somewhere on WUS? Recently adopted pooch and the huge h2o torpedo orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My driving crew...














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlauzon (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

See my profile image! Also it is up for sale (the watch; not the car!).


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Ojnewman91 (Mar 13, 2019)

Mlauzon said:


> View attachment 15738628


Nice choice! I love my neptune


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Zelos...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Isn't there a thread about a diver and a pooch somewhere on WUS? Recently adopted pooch and the huge h2o torpedo orca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Show your doggy and Diver...*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

114270 on Yusk Leather


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA A2 HD1200







*


----------



## Mlauzon (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Zooky (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hamilton


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

This thread title reminds me of something you’d hear on cops when the guns are drawn while stopping a perp. I didn’t read through all 564 pages so make me a +1 if it’s been mentioned already.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Blowing it up with the Seamaster 300 🥳


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## doramas (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko LE Topper Ninja










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## notthewatchguy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Zooky (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Zooky (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just posted this in another Breitling thread but thought I'd post it here too. My Boxed-10 Navitimer on blue leather


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Parked because it would be stupid to do this otherwise..


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

atarione said:


> Parked because it would be stupid to do this otherwise..
> 
> View attachment 15774958


Right hand diver!


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Working









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Broke the Ikepod out of the box for the first time in a long time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Night rider









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15741505


Is that a green or black bezel?
Nice watch.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Oldie but goodie!


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Watchoss said:


> Is that a green or black bezel?
> Nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's green...more subdued than bright.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15690609
> View attachment 15690611


Is that a flex band on the tudor?

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Smiley









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I got all your fancy cars beat!


----------



## jgrant7719 (May 20, 2017)

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Watchoss said:


> Is that a flex band on the tudor?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Yes, its a Speidel band. Super comfortable and secure. Just having some fun, which is intended for one of my Seiko Sarbs.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Lorier
















Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

Just restored Vintage Blue zodiac, still waiting for a new glass. The one it has is cracked at 6 and at the base.


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Its funny most of my watch pics are also in my car now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Another day, another all black









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

Racer88 said:


> I got all your fancy cars beat!
> 
> View attachment 15780457
> 
> ...


Allow me to one-up your lawn mower.
Logitech G27 steering wheel


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

franco60 said:


> LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice JLC!! always had a soft spot for this model 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Valksing said:


> Allow me to one-up your lawn mower.
> Logitech G27 steering wheel
> 
> View attachment 15785066


lol... I didn't read you description was looking at the photo ..and saw logitech.. and I was real LOL.. nice watch btw I like that.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

First day









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## gert17 (Jun 5, 2017)

:cheers:


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage SkinDiver On Tropic


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Combo today 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Enjoying the sun with a little drive and the GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Victorinox maverick 34mm


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Jan 16, 2021)

gert17 said:


> :cheers:





gert17 said:


> :cheers:


That Rolex


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Snagged this quick shot today while waiting at a red light.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Green Sumo


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

skriefal said:


> Snagged this quick shot today while waiting at a red light.
> 
> View attachment 15792256


For some reason GS and Tesla go together in my mind LOL


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

DGI82 said:


> For some reason GS and Tesla go together in my mind LOL


I thought of it as more of a study in contrasts. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, love it! Size is perfect IMHO...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## greg19 (Sep 9, 2013)

Little bit of a lume shot too.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, love it! Size is perfect IMHO...


Très chouette Simon 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Speedy2day (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> This guy
> View attachment 15797700
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Original case shape Alex!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this vintage German Diver, Dugena Watertrip


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Bbs









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Moray Bronze


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

91F on April 1st... blah too warm.. luckily my Silverado has dual climate zones =p


----------



## BROkerNNN (Mar 31, 2021)

greg19 said:


> Little bit of a lume shot too.
> View attachment 15797722


Give the people what they want, LUME! 💡


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This old alien today...
Steering wheel? Oh well I hope this works 
Cheers 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sinn at the controls









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster 105.012-66 driving


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I went for a drive to get coffee captured the ford mustang in it's natural environment.. was glad I didn't spook it before I could get a photo...

















to it's credit that ford made it to the autozone apparently before it gave up?


----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

Do golf carts count?


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Feeling integrated























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice weekend chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Showing off both ends of Honshu.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Serg (Jun 9, 2012)

Ames said:


>


I really like this color combo of the Citizen. Looks fantastic!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Snapped this in a parking lot, before I pulled out of my spot.

Speedy FOIS on the wrist.

Uncle Seiko Holgar bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Watchoss said:


> Smiley
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That GS 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


Nice camo turtle Sinon 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Nice camo turtle Sinon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Merci Alex  I really love your modded turtle too 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice Sunday everyone 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I didn't know which one to post, so here's all of them.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Good times ahead.....


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Taking the Seikk 033 for a ride. On a Strapcode.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That crystal is 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

alex79 said:


> That crystal is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Indeed. The more domey or higher bubble, the more bubblecious

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

On my way to the doctors'............


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevethorell (Sep 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Gen 1 Halios Seaforth gilt fixie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

stevethorell said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great piece and great pix!


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Finally drove my project car last weekend, had to wear a period correct watch. The Seiko and the car have the same build date.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

*photo taken at low speed on a closed course do not attempt.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Waiting at the vet


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

CJ
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## jfk-ii (Nov 14, 2017)

Here's mine from today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Not todays pic, car in the shop for routine maintenance. Only photo I have with my hand on the steering wheel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alton1 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@WastedYears, I like the fit of that strap against the lugs. Very nice!

For me, this is one from yesterday; please forgive me. 










The sunlight really makes the dial, which otherwise normally looks almost black, really pop!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> @WastedYears, I like the fit of that strap against the lugs. Very nice!


Thanks, it's a Dangerous9 strap.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This morning and now
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.a busy week at the steering wheel























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Super GS like Citizen!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15852506












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Technically not "on" the steering wheel... but close enough! Was parked for this photo. And we'll (both?) see you on the Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kreative (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

Out working on the honey-do list.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Through the redwoods and up the coast.,,


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnee (Jul 28, 2010)

Bored at the chiropractor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Von170 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hope this counts, even though it's from the other day.










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Still cold enough to require a jacket up here in Chicago in the middle of May. Summer can't get here soon enough...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## kylini (Jan 26, 2020)

From last week, but I'm pretty sure it counts.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch face is quite interesting 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Diver One (stock)
Mower (lightly modded, 11mph cut Forward or Backwards ? )


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

On my way to Costco.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy weekend









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## androidomegafan (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

2 newest toys!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No signature


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Evening switch









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

K Hunter said:


> Is it Friday yet?


Jajaja. True, I am very sloppy with the date function always. But, it was today. I just had it modded with a yellow seconds hand, along with the Zeno diver tc..so I have been trying both on the wheel
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

Gosh, my Yugo post with my "I'm late" watch, just isn't going to cut it here, is it???


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lots of driving and riding today...






























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zelos 43mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## neatokino (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)

Zenith, with correct date and time in PST


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on fitted Viton strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Can't really see the steering wheel too well, but it's there...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 2dor (Aug 11, 2009)

Today


----------



## Spiderman12 (May 23, 2021)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

On yer left&#8230;



















On yer left&#8230;.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Start of a long road trip to Chicago from Virginia. Will be a Speedy trip only.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Entropy89 (Jun 28, 2018)

I guess I have a thing for black and red color combination&#8230;


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

VC on the steering of my Ram TRX


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

A cold and rainy Seiko Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

Oooh...ooh...chance to show of the watch AND the Porsche! Chance to show off the Porsche! BONUS!!

_"Hello, Budget Rent-a-car?....Do you guys have daily rentals on Porsche's? I really need one of those cool 911 thingies, or whatever, for a few hours today!! Ummm...no, I don't have a (valid) credit card (anymore), but do you, ummm, take Cash Advance Online checks? My stimulus check don't come in 'till next Thursday, yo!"_


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wheel and shifter
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta Phantom


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a couple

















And a couple more


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Twins!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

a little different than most, the cockpit of our motorcoach


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

D65
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.

















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

On my way to "dive" into buying groceries.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

I inherited this beautiful Rolex Air King (circa1986) from my father...


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

The Vespa is a vehicle which actually has the architecture of a car rather than bike. Not without reason it is sometimes called "a small car on two wheels".


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Holding the handle bar at a traffic light









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today. The NTH Näcken Modern Blue.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

.









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Can't stop taking pics of this watch in different settings!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

unique diver and car combo


----------



## SR20Fastback (Nov 13, 2017)

14060 said:


> View attachment 15946559


excellent taste in both steering wheels, AND watches.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

C.W.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ehhhhhhhhh...

it's contrived, but here's my SNK at the helm wheel of a Freightliner Cascadia P4.

That's the only wheel shot I've ever done, mostly because driving an 18-wheeler while trying to take a photo is a non-starter, but also because my under-the-radar-fun, yet efficient Honda features a hella worn steering wheel which I refuse to post for public consumption.


----------



## Sherlocked (Apr 13, 2018)

My Seiko SARB065


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Doxa Sub 300 Searambler.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15957404
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Hey the steering wheel is on the wrong side!


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Earthbound said:


> Hey the steering wheel is on the wrong side!


No wonder my driving skills don't improve 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

alex79 said:


> No wonder my driving skills don't improve
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


It's seems Lewis Hamilton isn't effected by it! Watched videos where he takes people around the track in an AMG. Happen to notice wheel was on different sides in different videos. Absolutely hilarious to watch normal people's reactions to that sort of skill and speed. Makes me wonder why I drive a sports car at all. They are so good at driving!


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm...









Does this count?










Truck driving makes you a bit creative now and then.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OP #HD1200


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Red light shots


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Earthbound said:


> It's seems Lewis Hamilton isn't effected by it! Watched videos where he takes people around the track in an AMG. Happen to notice wheel was on different sides in different videos. Absolutely hilarious to watch normal people's reactions to that sort of skill and speed. Makes me wonder why I drive a sports car at all. They are so good at driving!


When it comes to performance driving, slow is fast. Keep your eyes up. But remember, you can't win the canyons!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone driving topless?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

New edition
















Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Resco























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)

Happy to see more Speedy's and that the Bimmer fam is alive and well in here!


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ZeroReverse (May 17, 2011)

Oh, I have plenty of those! Here are some


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

My hand isn't technically on the wheel.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

My hand wasn't on the steering wheel either but my watch was


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

. ,























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DevOpsGuy (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

007 mod









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

Does it count? 
A new variant (let's see if someone finds the pun)

*Cheers,
TJ*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DevOpsGuy said:


> View attachment 16002837


insane picture and a puzzle of how you wrapped all those around!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mg512 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Omega Seamaster Pro 300M Ceramic, non-wave dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

The blue whale has arrived









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Casio today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## johare (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## tooch (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tooch said:


> View attachment 16030366


I appreciate Tapatalk randomly throwing your post up on my feed. That's hilarious!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ChristiaanDN (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

One of my watches with our Tiguan, the other with my A3. 
I got a few more watches, no wheel pics, but not more cars.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Alpina and a '70 Nova









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eilif2k (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me in a trade , Damasko dk32 in house movement

I like


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

*taken in my parents neighborhood at an extermely low speed. No one was at risk of death or injury.


----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

Summer vibes!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Not much opportunities to drive while in lockdown&#8230;










SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I also sport a Casio:










The 6900 is IMO the most racing looking G shock.


----------



## Merzz20 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

The P01









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

Not kind of steering wheel but&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Project team tough.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## khanhdnk (Sep 28, 2017)

Seiko Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

a different kind of steering wheel...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeno orange retro navy diver
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My hands are literally on the steering wheel.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotta do something while stopped in traffic...might as well take a picture.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

stuck in a jam, listening to jam. 
Happy Friday watch fam


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

I have decided the regular BB size fits me better vs BB58


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

This...


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mpower2002 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got to inquire about the ride bud, what are you driving on this pic?
Looks interesting 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do have an interesting set of blue divers 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

alex79 said:


> You do have an interesting set of blue divers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


thank you sir. I am definitely one of those blue watch addicts. Just recently started adding other colors.


----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of direnzo
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

benhoug said:


> a different kind of steering wheel...
> 
> View attachment 16060569


Same watch, different boat:


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Drivin' with my grail

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Good day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One of my favorites today. NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR. Don't hate me cause I'm blingtastic...










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

41Mets said:


>


Such a wonderful looking face with extraordinary accuracy to boot.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

roadcykler said:


> Such a wonderful looking face with extraordinary accuracy to boot.


It has both of those! Thanks!!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

HaHa, there is literally a thread for everything here. I've got a few to share :


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

,

*LUM-TEC VORTEX D4 SOLAR*


----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> I snapped this pic at a red light today. Anyone else?
> View attachment 936489


I hope the car is not moving. Haaa


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko 053









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

kevintari said:


>


In full accordance !


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

It's a G-Shock, but it's atomic. 
It's a Honda, but it's a turbo. ?


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## kevintari (Sep 9, 2015)

Alex_TA said:


> In full accordance !


Always like to match the car to the watch.


----------



## lukkluj (Oct 31, 2009)

Eberhardt Scientigraf...









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

Weekend


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Fabulous Japanese watch in my equally fabulous Japanese SUV!


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My Grand Tuna mod









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Aquis in Pajero Sport









Sent from my IN2021 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

GS Godzilla


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Citizen CA0020-05E / 2016 Porsche Cayenne


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black 










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Time_Investigator788 (Aug 14, 2021)

Bonita


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

MWW Beluga 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rapide66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay 58 x Audi


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Would you prefer before, during, or after the accident?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I love wearing my most hated on watch while driving my most hated on vehicle


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Technically not a steering wheel but 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Japanese goodness!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just some really basic Seikos.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Imbiton- love that polished Reef Ranger - did you have it polished, or is that OEM?



Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

riff raff said:


> Imbiton- love that polished Reef Ranger - did you have it polished, or is that OEM?


Definitely had it polished with a local jeweler ! All of it except the bezel 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Definitely had it polished with a local jeweler ! All of it except the bezel
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I love a full polish, looks like a great job as well!


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

...in line at school drop-off...









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

riff raff said:


> I love a full polish, looks like a great job as well!


Then cheers to the very few of us who prefer fully polished dive watches. Enjoy 


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## parkjam1 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Not so much about the watch, I forgot to take a pic while I was driving so got one afterwards, they had shut down the event so I couldn't get back inside!
I signed up to test drive the Mercedes EQS tonight, very nice car, the first time I have driven an all electric car. But alas no, I am not planning to buy one!

Me driving:









Watch next to the car:









Outside, looking in!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmore (Jun 16, 2020)

I love Speedmaster professional, always stunning.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Sorry about the liquid nitrogen burn. 100,000+ miles of cycling eventually catches up with you!


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

Scurfin’ it on lunch break!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Time_Investigator788 (Aug 14, 2021)

kavants said:


> View attachment 16205541


Now that is a beautiful watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

_







_


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16226223


Looks so good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Time_Investigator788 (Aug 14, 2021)

rc2300156 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch is nice. The car is better!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Toweruser (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures everyone!!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2021)

Mil6161 said:


> I snapped this pic at a red light today. Anyone else?
> View attachment 936489


I like that watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Only place I can take a decent photo
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A different strap for the day than in the last post, although it's kinda hard to tell in this pic.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#LosAngeles #Op #HD1200







*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

I think the steering wheel might be older than the wrist jewellery (& certainly older than the wrist! ;-)) - “pyjamas” during the daytime, whatever next?!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## rising.sun (Mar 2, 2014)

1962 Chevrolet Corvair Rampside pickup


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Cold start this morning, need to swap the thermostat on this one before it gets any colder.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

With bonus car wash shot!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Inexpensive, reliable, and Japanese.

So is the watch.


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Triumph









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

Acquiring sun - some 600kms later the hand was a tad redder & the car, from 1928, ran like clockwork


----------



## Time_Investigator788 (Aug 14, 2021)

mchou8 said:


> View attachment 16254448
> 
> View attachment 16254452
> 
> ...


Impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

Rivarama said:


> View attachment 16260498


I'm a big fan of Zenith. I can't see the outside, but I'm sure it's a beautiful car to match


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Steve318a (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

Modern tech car vs modern tech watch









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Who can guess what car this is?


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

Rivarama said:


> Who can guess what car this is?
> View attachment 16270035



Maserati Spyder?


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

My favorite 








9th


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Seize said:


> Maserati Spyder?


Nope.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Right on top of the dash.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## jacgul (Oct 28, 2020)

My OWC sword date, CWC NATO, cold mountain evening


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## ascott727 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Werdboya (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Rolex #HD1200







*


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Khel (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)

It Saturday , cannot stop looking at my wrist


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

Raspberry delight ….


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

Kommander Zook ;-)


----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

Grey east London skyline.
Daydate 36mm
VW Up 1.0l (that’s 61, YES 61 cubic inches) for my friends across the pond!!
Low fuel warning light!!










By the way, I’m a sensible 10 to 2 driver and was only holding the steering wheel like this for photographic purposes.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#HD1200 #RolexOP #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Deep Blue Tritium Diver.

Even if this red traffic light lasted for 25 years (often seems like it does…) the tritium gas tubes on my Deep Blue diver would still be glowing.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

The H1 and The Hulk. The perfect polarizing pair


----------



## OoyalRak (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wearing this, while blasting the evergreen , "It's a sin"


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## -CUJO- (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWibbs (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded handset on Seals for better viewing and the h2o orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

Parked on the edge of the road/almost in a ditch, waiting to get out and run a race! Garmin Fenix 6 Ti.


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Ocean 39 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

With the compliments of Boris of the Soviet Socialist Republic of Britain ;-)


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Traska Commuter on my wrist for my commute…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

SARY057


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Gevril


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

lol I put a small amount of effort into finding this thread yesterday and I couldn't so thank you wkw! 😁


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)

I gots to grip my wood grain wheel


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Driving to/from work on…


Monday












Tuesday













Wednesday













Thursday












Off on Friday, so driving to coffee shop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today, the NTH Scorpène.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Next to the wheel








On the wheel 








Off road but on the wheel


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alonsowsw (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Watch + Steering wheel pic.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

GO PML


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Mechanical and Electric....


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2019)

Not quite on the steering wheel but close enough.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Habring2 Chrono COS ZM chronograph near sundown.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverBjorgan (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

JLC MUT MP









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> .


Awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## holapco (Dec 6, 2021)

BrentYYC said:


> Snapped this one the other day for the heck of it.
> 
> View attachment 936750


Lovely watch!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

View attachment 16524793









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

An attempt to match colurs ;-) (& the old beastie makes the watch look young!)


----------



## Royalwithcheese01 (11 mo ago)




----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Hi friends









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Rundeyvoo (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## boney3147 (Dec 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## VRblahblahblah (9 mo ago)

Tag Heuer F1 Grande Gulf Edition


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## OliverBjorgan (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Hands at ten and two


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tissot
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

A little tritium speedy for the day. Took while parked ofcourse!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## rudy_koerner (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

1961 Rolex Speedking


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

not on the steering wheel but in front of the car.
(Mulhouse car museum)
and much more modestly behind the wheel of _everything & nothing  _
unfortunately I don't have a bugatti in my garage


----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Taking the 85180 for a spin.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Stylin in the roller skate, I mean work van today


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Just picked this up yesterday









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted Viton rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

So my control levers count?











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Guilty pleasure watch. Took a chance on a "throw away" candidate & dammit if it hasn't been among the most reliable/accurate of everything I own.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

Something slightly different:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## SimonCK (Feb 27, 2017)

Sorry for bad pic, watch is a Sugess ST-19 handwind panda.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgot I took this the other day. Made a left turn, and the sun shone brightly on my Habring2 Chrono COS ZM. Had to snap a pic because, 10:09 is the best time to take a pic!


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)

SimonCK said:


> Sorry for bad pic, watch is a Sugess ST-19 handwind panda.
> View attachment 16574324


Damn I need a Lotus…😍


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Namoki Sakura dial


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Real time…..


----------



## BillyJack (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Speedy....


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## BillyJack (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ball .....
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeRated (10 mo ago)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Ehm close enough. Me and Jr

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

francorx said:


> Just picked this up yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a sweet piece of wrist candy! Nice addition, congrats!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

A slight bit of lume



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Quick and dirty shot since the time was just about at “AD” time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Newest watch (43.5mm PO) with newest car (X2 M35i).


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

38mm Hamilton











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR #LosAngeles #HarleyDavidson 















*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't say enough good things about this Atticus Icarus.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

People need to understand that taking a picture of your watch while you are driving is distracted driving, which is little different from drunk driving and has the same consequences. 

The worst part of my job was cutting out the dead and dying from their totaled car. Too often the victims are innocent and the drunk/distracted driver sustains less severe/minor injuries.


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

It's a rental


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

love how light sparkles on cocktail time dial


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko SNXS73


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Two of my new faves in one









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Taking the Mommy Mobile to Costco.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

wkw said:


>


Of the four IWC Pilots I had, the 3777-24 was my favorite. And I had a Doppelchronograph and a newer "in house" version, too. This one was the best.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

My latest purchase. Really liking the Flieger style!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Time Exposure said:


> Of the four IWC Pilots I had, the 3777-24 was my favorite. And I had a Doppelchronograph and a newer "in house" version, too. This one was the best.


Thanks 

This is one of my favorites too. I have been wearing it since I watched top gun 2.

By the way, how did you let go yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

wkw said:


> By the way, how did you let go yours?


ebay.
(Not what you meant). In December 2020, I was becoming disinterested in watches (it's a phase that comes and goes). I remember feeling that the IWC Porsche Design Titan was my favorite watch at the time. I planned to keep three I had, but felt there was no sense keeping any others. So an "extra" Titan, a Zenith Stratos Flyback and the IWC "Tribute to 3706" went to the big auction.
Four months later, I was interested in watches again. First I replaced the Sinn EZM 10 I sold earlier in 2020. Then I replaced the IWC Pilot, and decided to get the "in house" ref. 3879. It was supposed to be better, but it just wasn't the same...
I sold that Pilot after 8 months. For a few weeks I looked for a 377724 for a reasonable price, but didn't find one. I never went back to getting another IWC Pilot, and for the moment I don't plan to. I'm happy with my Habring2 and Sinn, and my little Titan family.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Time Exposure said:


> ebay.
> (Not what you meant). In December 2020, I was becoming disinterested in watches (it's a phase that comes and goes). I remember feeling that the IWC Porsche Design Titan was my favorite watch at the time. I planned to keep three I had, but felt there was no sense keeping any others. So an "extra" Titan, a Zenith Stratos Flyback and the IWC "Tribute to 3706" went to the big auction.
> Four months later, I was interested in watches again. First I replaced the Sinn EZM 10 I sold earlier in 2020. Then I replaced the IWC Pilot, and decided to get the "in house" ref. 3879. It was supposed to be better, but it just wasn't the same...
> I sold that Pilot after 8 months. For a few weeks I looked for a 377724 for a reasonable price, but didn't find one. I never went back to getting another IWC Pilot, and for the moment I don't plan to. I'm happy with my Habring2 and Sinn, and my little Titan family.


Oops….sorry for the typo (fat fingers) but you got what I meant. 

I like Sinn too. They build solid watches. 

Nice collection you have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

School run this morning!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

On the dashboard count?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Cannot recall if I already posted this one.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph B (Mar 21, 2019)

42mm
















Breitling Superocean Heritage II on rubber today.


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Old and new








My vintage Heuer and my wife’s new Model 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Wonder what he was wearing…


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I hadn’t driven much the last two years working from home. Recently started working in the office uptown recently so here are some recent steering wheel shots


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## icohen93 (8 mo ago)

It's not technically a wheel...and was my cheapest watch, but thought of this thread and snapped the pic, from my BMW bike at a stoplight 😂


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Rolex Air King for today.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Elton Balch said:


> Wonder what he was wearing…
> 
> View attachment 16677196


Cervical collar, tourniquet, oxygen mask......


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Flesta47 said:


> Wearing my Tudor .


No watch, no steering wheel?


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> No watch, no steering wheel?


Just replace “See” in the thread title with “Imagine,” and all is good.
I guess.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Time Exposure said:


> Just replace “See” in the thread title with “Imagine,” and all is good.
> I guess.


I am bad with imagination. Sometimes my mind wonders away...

Is it a Tudor... Black Bay? Steel & Gold? Chrono? Vintage Submariner. Aye, so many choices, you see? I couldn't have imagined them all.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just another watch nerd.


----------



## BillyJack (Sep 8, 2021)

Rental Car Shot.
Was feeling a little Paul Newman / Steve McQueen'ish on this trip so I made sure to sport the bund strap... Throw in some Ray Ban's with a fade, crank up a little Sheryl Crow (... all I need's a fast machine 🎼 ) and it made for a decent road trip day.


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## notkewl (7 mo ago)

c


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Loving my Breguet 3817ST more and more each day. Threw it on a NATO strap to dress it down and make it more casual.

Honestly, I feel like it's a perfect one watch watch: Big clear indices and hands for perfect glancing. 100m WR is more than sufficient for swimming. Easy to read central minute hand chronograph to time my oats and my son's mouthwash. Small seconds to know it's not broken. 24hr subdial in case I'm in a cave. Date indicator that doesn't ruin the symmetry. Bi-directional bezel for a timer, and a poor-man's GMT. Beautiful movement to get lost in. It can do everything.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## SammyD84 (11 mo ago)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16696503


Good to see fellow Bimmer fans here😊


----------



## Texas Bob (8 mo ago)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red416 (Dec 13, 2014)

[]


----------



## notkewl (7 mo ago)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 16708532


Long time no see famous Bob the diver.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Crash highlights distracted driving dangers, coinciding with statewide enforcement campaign - centraljersey.com


A reported distracted driver drove his Tesla under a tractor trailer on March 29 on Route 1 in South Brunswick. The impact was so sever it shredded the roof off the passenger’s side of the vehicle. “This crash could easily have been fatal, and easily have been prevented if the driver was paying...




centraljersey.com













Distracted Driving Factor In 9000 Wisconsin Crashes, 31 Fatalities In 2020 - Daily Dodge


(Wisconsin) Wisconsin transportation officials are challenging the community to put safety first, help prevent crashes, and save lives on state roads and highways. The Wisconsin ... Read more



dailydodge.com













SoCal law enforcement agencies spreading message about dangers of distracted driving


April is Distracted Driving Awareness Month and law enforcement agencies across Southern California will be keeping an eye out for unsafe drivers.




abc7.com













Texas drivers urged to pay attention amid 17% increase in traffic deaths involving distracted drivers


In the new day and age of social media and other distractions, a lot of drivers are being distracted with their mobile devices instead of focusing on the road. With the new distractions, TxDOT reports that distracted driving deaths have increased 17% in 2021 compared to 2020.




www.click2houston.com













'Distracted driving is dangerous driving': Campaign launched to curb texting and driving


The Lexington Police Department is taking part in a nationwide campaign to curb texting and driving, by increasing patrols to stop and cite offending drivers.




www.lex18.com





















Woodstock Distracted Driving Accident Attorney | The Warlick Firm, PC


Call our Woodstock distracted driving accident attorney as soon as possible after the crash and get on the road to recovery. Contact The Warlick Firm, PC today and schedule a FREE consultation.



www.warlickfirm.com













If people are going to take photos of their watches while they're driving I'll continue to post these links and photos. I see too often here images that have clearly been taken while the car was in motion. Just dying to get that hands-on-the-steering-wheel image means you could end up killing someone to get that shot


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Seabee1 said:


> Crash highlights distracted driving dangers, coinciding with statewide enforcement campaign - centraljersey.com
> 
> 
> A reported distracted driver drove his Tesla under a tractor trailer on March 29 on Route 1 in South Brunswick. The impact was so sever it shredded the roof off the passenger’s side of the vehicle. “This crash could easily have been fatal, and easily have been prevented if the driver was paying...
> ...


You desperately need a small country over which you can be Dictator. Until then, I hope a moderator has the sense to delete your disturbing public service announcement.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Time Exposure said:


> You desperately need a small country over which you can be Dictator. Until then, I hope a moderator has the sense to delete your disturbing public service announcement.


Some people here are just indifferent to the risk they present to innocent drivers/passengers. 

Sorry it offends your sensibilities but as a firefighter I've cut the dead and dying out of their wrecks and threads like this actually encourage dangerous and illegal behavior.

So you find my post more offensive than the photos where its easy to tell people are taking wrist shots whole driving and you're here to say you're okay with that and you see no harm in (encouraging) distracted driving and I'm the a hole? Just want to be sure here


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

Buzz kill😗


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Seabee1 said:


> So you find my post more offensive than the photos where its easy to tell people are taking wrist shots whole driving and you're here to say you're okay with that and you see no harm in (encouraging) distracted driving and I'm the a hole?


As ever, you are grossly mistaken in your incessant judgment of others. However, your self-assessment immediately preceding the question mark is spot on.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Time Exposure said:


> As ever, you are grossly mistaken in your incessant judgment of others. However, your self-assessment immediately preceding the question mark is spot on.


at least be honest, what you're saying is you thik there's nothing wrong with someone taking a wrist shot while driving, drop your holier-than-thou attitude and admit it. or is it you who is advocating not to drive while distracted and I'm the one defending distracted driving? because somewhere in a comment upstream somebody made the argument that distracted driving is dangerous, illegal and kills. nice flip bt the way, making this about me and my incessant judging of others rather than about people who are doing something dangerous which you are encouraging


----------



## ILeicaWatches (9 mo ago)

kstar4re said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She’s a beauty! I love this watch the more and more I see it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleFreak (7 mo ago)




----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ILeicaWatches (9 mo ago)

Taking the GS SBGH269 Momiji out for a spin : )


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Given the concern over steering wheel pictures lately...I propose the NEW and much safer "comode-shot"


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Sportscar + sport chronograph.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## BroSig (Aug 1, 2013)

5522a









Sent from my SM-S906U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DirtyVegas (Nov 7, 2016)

Matching white and blue:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

BBPRO










Sent from my Moderna Vaccine implant using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Recycled pic.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## SimpleFreak (7 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tactico









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kstar4re (Jul 14, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Alfa and Omega











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Tough “Ray Mears”.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## antwon412 (6 mo ago)




----------



## fruxzak (May 31, 2019)

Superocean 42


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time2watchout (7 mo ago)

Japan preference


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Time2watchout (7 mo ago)

Old Seiko


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Finally got the bracelet for the U212 today. Sucker looks huge at this angle, but is actually perfect.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Finally tried this genre of wrist shot, only to realise it’s impossible to see the watch if I hold the wheel properly… feel childishly let down to know these aren’t as ‘natural’ as I assumed (Or maybe I am just doing it wrong!)


----------



## DanTSX (Aug 22, 2015)

Battery powered day….


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## BoostMasterZero (Dec 2, 2021)

Still working on installing my Terminator X on my Mustang. Rolex shot in my car in my garage lol. Once that LED screen lights up I can plug it into my laptop (via the Micro SD card) and have full end-user control of my ECU.

I have no catalytic converters, no smog pump, all emissions devices removed. I have Street Rod tags so I never have to pass emissions. I get about 12 MPG on 93 octane. The only thing electric I have are my windows. 

The funny thing is a brand new gas powered Ford F-150 has a smaller carbon deposit than any Tesla model. In order for the Tesla to even out since building one in the first place is a huge carbon footprint, you would have to drive 490k-500k miles. That is on the Tesla Model S Plaid which in all honesty you know people buy a new one every couple of years as a status symbol. Plus if anyone has seen a brand new one up close, the build quality is terrible and the bumper molding doesn't line up at all for a $130k+ vehicle. 









and the Terminator X itself...


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur (Oct 10, 2020)

Breguet Marine


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bulgari Octo Finissimo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqualand (7 mo ago)

Not quite hands on steering wheel but you get the idea.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Radiolarian (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Vincent_Diesel (9 mo ago)




----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

This is kind of like a steering wheel, right?









Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

going two tone today as Core Timepieces is convincing me to have the second slice of pie and embrace the gluttony


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## tmoney2628 (Nov 13, 2018)

I am in love with this thing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

The slithering serpent of Original Sin from Core Timepieces today


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

February 1969 Seiko Speedtimer









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Speed timer









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Day glow









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilysi (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Core Timepieces Black and Gold today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

johnny action said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the beer before the hands on the steering wheel?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sugman said:


> Is that the beer before the hands on the steering wheel?


Odouls. Non alcoholic “beer.”
I avoid alcohol; it’s bad for the brain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Kyfex (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Won this in a watch giveaway! Thx Luminox!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## zakladowa (3 mo ago)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

A little nostalgia trip here... 

When I was driving this modified Volvo 142S back in the day (1970-1983):
















I was wearing this Seiko 5:


----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

I don't have one of these but I have a few watch with gated shifter pictures haha:


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SimpleFreak (7 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Speedy Date :]


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ball









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Novio (Oct 9, 2021)

Just bought myself an early birthday present.
1976 Timex Marlin Crosshair with linen dial (made in Scotland)


----------



## th3n00b (4 mo ago)

Serge Panchenko Model 1.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Top down air king 









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

Not on the wheel, but I was stationary at the car wash if that counts


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Toweruser (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TickTockX86 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

Not quite as old as the beastie it’s sitting in but 1941 wasn’t a bad year ;-)


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vacheron Constantin Overseas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

Stchambe said:


> View attachment 16986400


Yeehaa on seeing another olde worlde beastie in this thread!!! Is it ok to ask what it is please? - I’m picking a veteran?


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)

Spirit’dWatcher said:


> Yeehaa on seeing another olde worlde beastie in this thread!!! Is it ok to ask what it is please? - I’m picking a veteran?


The watch or the car? 

watch: 6000G-010

car: I have no idea. A single stroke engine car they repurposed for an amusement park ride. I just got on it and drove.


----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)

;-)
Dang it all - was hoping it was your beastie - it certainly looks more ancient than us having those brass headlights. It appears rare in this thread to have an horological beauty paired with an ancient piece of simplicity :-( - challenge issued ;-)


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

I made the "mistake" of going on and on about how much I was enjoying my new classic F-91W, so my wife tried it on and decided it suits her. LOL










Nice while it lasted. 

Bill


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Spirit’dWatcher (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

16570









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

First squale
















Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)

*







*


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Al_Jones_89 (10 mo ago)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #SpeedMaster Reverse 🐼 #HD1200 🏍 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Pam112 and Suzuki Samurai











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

Tag F1 Calibre 16. 45mm


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Tire light on.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Brrrrm brrrrm , with the Monaco


----------

